# Macbook pro revB



## xao85 (26 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, voilà j'ouvre un post pour vos photos de macbook pro rev B  Mais aussi pour d'évetuelles problèmes parceque vu que je pense switcher sur cette machine, je veux être sur de pas faire le mauvais choix de me précipiter comme pour un certain macbook! Donc merci à ceux qui vont en être l'heureux propriétaire de dire ce que vous penser de votre machine.


----------



## Wheeling (26 Octobre 2006)

mon revendeur n'a pas su me donner une date de dispo, il est en commande .... patience


----------



## root (26 Octobre 2006)

Expédition 9 novembre
Livraison 15 novembre

que c'est long d'attendre....

iBook 12" à vendre :-D


----------



## lanss07 (26 Octobre 2006)

le miens devrait arriver le 3 novembre, expédié le 30 (apple store)
c'est un 2,16 de base avec écran brillant...
celui que je venais d'achetter sur le refurb retourne chez apple (leger bourdonement assez pénible, lorsque l'ordi est chaud).


----------



## Shinji3rd (27 Octobre 2006)

hihi root

j'ai les mêmes dates que toi pour mon MBP 17 

j'ai eu quelques vertiges après le règlement par CB.....  je suis parti enterré ma CB juste après :rateau:
... et j'ai juste eu droits à qqes e-mails contre mon paiement.... je me sens un peu lèsé pour l'instant 

bien à toi compagnon d'attente ! 

@+


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2006)

Bande de veinards, vivement des photos!!!!


----------



## laf (27 Octobre 2006)

Quelqu'un sait-il s'il sera possible de changer facilement le DD comme sur le MB?


----------



## zerozerosix (27 Octobre 2006)

laf a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait-il s'il sera possible de changer facilement le DD comme sur le MB?



A priori si c'est la même coque que le MBP Rev A (à l'exception du port FireWire 800 en plus), et bien le disque n'est accessible qu'en démontant l'ordinateur (et donc en faisant sauter la garantie).


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2006)

Dommage et pour les barettes mémoires?


----------



## pingada (27 Octobre 2006)

Salut à tous!

Bien envie aussi de m'en commander un (MBPro) mais une question à l'intérieur de moi-même subsiste....  :

Quel est l'intérêt de prendre une carte graphique de 258Mo de SDRAM plutôt que 128Mo ?
A quel(s) moment(s) cela rentre-t-il en ligne de compte? etc

Merci pour vos lumières 

Et Pomme journée


----------



## xao85 (27 Octobre 2006)

Certains jeux sont très gourmands et je crois que ça peut intervenir déjà dans ce domaine!


----------



## joshua_eur (27 Octobre 2006)

J'ai command&#233; mon MBP 15,4 "de base" 1 heure apr&#232;s son annonce, mardi.
Mercredi midi je recevais un avis d'exp&#233;dition et en principe il devrait m'&#234;tre livr&#233; lundi :rateau:


----------



## flotow (27 Octobre 2006)

La carte graphique va devenir importante, si tu joues, que tu fais du graphisme, de la video bref, presque tout sauf de la bureautique 
Zut, sur le 17", on ne peut pas choisir sa carte  , sinon, mon revendeur m'a indiqué 2 semaines, et je l'ai commandé le soir de l'annonce (estimations)
Cela nous amene au 5 Novembre, or vous indiquez que l'Apple Store vous donne expedition a partir du 9 Nov. On verra bien 
Sinon, c'est vrai que c'est dommage pour le HDD


----------



## [cedric_2b] (28 Octobre 2006)

Juste une petite question pour un futur aquereur du MBP, d'ici Decembre/Janvier avec un peu de chance :Leopart      L'ecran mat ou brillant ? et pourquoi ? merci parce que je me pose des question.


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2006)

[cedric_2b];4028659 a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question pour un futur aquereur du MBP, d'ici Decembre/Janvier avec un peu de chance :Leopart      L'ecran mat ou brillant ? et pourquoi ? merci parce que je me pose des question.



Pour Leopard c'est printemps 2007 (dixit Apple) et pour l'ecran brillant tu te verras plus que ce que tu souhaites voir j'ai pris un 17" mat, car brillant tu sors avec un peu de lumiere et hop "flash"  :mouais:


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2006)

Je repose ma quetion sur les macbook pro les barettes de mémoire sont facilement accessibles?


----------



## [cedric_2b] (28 Octobre 2006)

Merci "tuc" pour tes réponses, on attend le 5 nov pour tes commentaires sur la "bête" :rateau:


----------



## joshua_eur (28 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Je repose ma quetion sur les macbook pro les barettes de mémoire sont facilement accessibles?



Oui, très facilement... suffit de retirer la batterie et un petit cache et hop, le tour est joué :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (28 Octobre 2006)

joshua_eur a dit:


> Oui, très facilement... suffit de retirer la batterie et un petit cache et hop, le tour est joué :rateau:


thanks et donc ça fait pas sauter la garanti?


----------



## flotow (28 Octobre 2006)

[cedric_2b];4028962 a dit:
			
		

> Merci "tuc" pour tes r&#233;ponses, on attend le 5 nov pour tes commentaires sur la "b&#234;te" :rateau:



Le 5 Nov. c'est une estimation de mon revendeur, Apple doit avoir la sienne&#8230; la mienne, ca serai le plus t&#244;t possible :rateau:
Sinon, ca sera mon premier mac a moi :love:, pour monter de la video (amateur )
Surement quelques photos, un petit commentaire&#8230; mais pas enormement non plus 

Xao: la memoire est la seule chose que tu puisses changer toi meme avec la batterie , c'est pour dire. Sur le MacBook, tu as le HDD en plus.

Par contre, pour avoir install&#233; de la memoire sur un MacBook Pro (l'ancien :rateau:&#8230 et bien, c'est pas tres commode, et un peu 'raide' comme mise en place! pas trop pousser, mais faut bien l'enfoncer aussi&#8230; sinon, ca clignote rapidement sur le devant&#8230; signe que la memoire est mal install&#233;e


----------



## joshua_eur (29 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> thanks et donc ça fait pas sauter la garanti?



Non absolument pas, j'ai fait l'opération sur mon 1er MBP... qui a du rentrer en sav par après.  Je n'ai eu aucun problème


----------



## MacVincent (29 Octobre 2006)

Tiens, à propos de garantie
Une extension à 3 ans d'AppleCare pour MBP coûte près de 500, est-ce vraiment utile?

(pour l'instant, avec mon WallStreet, mon kanga, et mon iMac G3 qui fonctionnent toujours, je trouve les Mac plutôt fiables)


----------



## joshua_eur (29 Octobre 2006)

J'ai eu une carte mère qui m'a laché sur mon MBP... valeur de la pièce uniquement : 700 eur !!!

J'imagine même pas si ça m'était arrivé hors garantie


----------



## xao85 (29 Octobre 2006)

MacVincent a dit:


> Tiens, &#224; propos de garantie&#8230;
> Une extension &#224; 3 ans d'AppleCare pour MBP co&#251;te pr&#232;s de 500&#8364;, est-ce vraiment utile?
> 
> (pour l'instant, avec mon WallStreet, mon kanga, et mon iMac G3 qui fonctionnent toujours, je trouve les Mac plut&#244;t fiables)




Ach&#232;tes pas de macbook tu seras d&#233;&#231;u


----------



## root (29 Octobre 2006)

aah je me sens direct moins seul )

Dites les autres qui avez des dates plus proches: 15" ?

Je précise aussi: écran mat pour le mien!


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Octobre 2006)

moi aussi j'ai pris mon 17" en mat.

les ecrans brillants ont tendance a se transformer en mirroir à l'extérieur... ça fait cher le poudrier...


----------



## root (29 Octobre 2006)

Oui, ya pas besoin de regarder longtemps ces &#233;crans brillants pour que &#231;a fasse bobo aux noeils!

En fait, la seule question que je me suis pos&#233;e c'&#233;tait le disque dur; il me semble qu'on a aucune preuve que le 5400 tr/mn fasse du P-Recording et j'&#233;tais pr&#234;t &#224; l&#226;cher un peu de lest sur la taille pour gagner en vitesse...

Shinji3rd, tu as command&#233; quand? Tu tiens l'coup? J'sens que les semaines vont &#234;tre longues!


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2006)

lanss07 a dit:


> le miens devrait arriver le 3 novembre, expédié le 30 (apple store)
> c'est un 2,16 de base avec écran brillant...
> celui que je venais d'achetter sur le refurb retourne chez apple (leger bourdonement assez pénible, lorsque l'ordi est chaud).


quand à moi j'ai pris le MBP de base avec 2 go de ram, l'apple care et j'ai pris le mat.



			
				[cedric_2b];4028659 a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question pour un futur aquereur du MBP, d'ici Decembre/Janvier avec un peu de chance :Leopart      L'ecran mat ou brillant ? et pourquoi ? merci parce que je me pose des question.


Pour leopard, j'ai des doutes qu'il soit prêt pour janvier. Et puis il ne devrait pas couter plus cher que Tiger actuellement (130). Personnellement, j'ai pu attendre. 



xao85 a dit:


> Achètes pas de macbook tu seras déçu


L'expert a parlé.  



Shinji3rd a dit:


> moi aussi j'ai pris mon 17" en mat.
> 
> les ecrans brillants ont tendance a se transformer en mirroir à l'extérieur... ça fait cher le poudrier...


Tout à fait d'accord, sauf que cela marche aussi en interieur. A la fnac, j'ai comparé le brillant d'un MB et le mat d'un MBP, y a pas photo le mirroir ce n'est pas pour moi. 

Par contre, le brillant et plus lumineux ou vif. Bref, je pense qu'il vaut mieux aller le voir soi même pour se faire son idée perso. après tout il devient votre écran perso qui vous suivra partout.


----------



## root (29 Octobre 2006)

J'ai aussi choisi en me basant sur l'environnement fnac, bien que ce soit un peu biais&#233; parce que les lumi&#232;res spots c'est le pire &#233;clairage possible pour ces &#233;crans.

Sinon moi j'ai pas d'Apple Care, je croise les doigts!


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2006)

root a dit:


> J'ai aussi choisi en me basant sur l'environnement fnac, bien que ce soit un peu biais&#233; parce que les lumi&#232;res spots c'est le pire &#233;clairage possible pour ces &#233;crans.
> 
> Sinon moi j'ai pas d'Apple Care, je croise les doigts!



rien ne t'empeche de le prendre un peu avant de la date anniversaire de ton achat. 

au fait pour la livraison c'est : 

-expedition 2 Nov(je me suis pris un jour, &#224; l'origine c'&#233;tait le 1 )
-arriv&#233;e le 8 Nov


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Octobre 2006)

root a dit:


> Shinji3rd, tu as commandé quand? Tu tiens l'coup? J'sens que les semaines vont être longues!



J'ai pris le mien le 26, je dors plus... :sleep:... mais je tiens le coup :rateau:

voici les détails de ma commandes :
 				2.33GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
			 				2GB 667 DDR2 SDRAM-2x1GB
			 				100GB Serial ATA Drive@7200rpm
			 				SuperDrive 8X
			 				17" Widescreen Display
			 				No Modem
			 				BkLit Keyboard/Mac OS-F
			 				Country Kit-F

expédition : 9 nov
livraison : 15 nov

ps : d'apres le site de ma banque j'ai toujours pas été prélevé mais le site n'est peut etre pas a jour du au week end.


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> J'ai pris le mien le 26, je dors plus... :sleep:... mais je tiens le coup :rateau:
> 
> voici les détails de ma commandes :
> 2.33GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
> ...


ou tout simplement qu'apple attend l'expédition pour te débiter. En général c'est comme ça que cela fonctionne.


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ou tout simplement qu'apple attend l'expédition pour te débiter. En général c'est comme ça que cela fonctionne.



ouf tu me rassures !


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2006)

heu attend, ha ben moi j'ai été débité de mes 2600. :mouais:  

C'est bizzare.


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> heu attend, ha ben moi j'ai &#233;t&#233; d&#233;bit&#233; de mes 2600&#8364;. :mouais:
> 
> C'est bizzare.



lol c'est malin tu me rassures plus du tout l&#224; ! :hein:

toujours pas &#233;t&#233; d&#233;bit&#233; des 2473&#8364;  hihihi vive le store education ! 

ps: t'as command&#233; quoi avec pour monter a 2600?


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> lol c'est malin tu me rassures plus du tout là ! :hein:
> 
> toujours pas été débité des 2473  hihihi vive le store education !
> 
> ps: t'as commandé quoi avec pour monter a 2600?



le MBP de base +2go de ram + AC. 

La différence que je vois entre toi et moi, c'est que je suis passé par le store classique. Etant donné, que je ne suis plus étudiant depuis septembre. snif


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Etant donn&#233;, que je ne suis plus &#233;tudiant depuis septembre. snif



En fait je ne suis plus &#233;tudiant non plus, mais j'offre le macbook pro &#224; ma copine m&#234;me si je m'en servirai plus qu'elle ! 
Elle est &#224; l'iufm (pour &#234;tre instit') donc elle aura droit au store &#233;ducation toute sa vie ! 
Mais bient&#244;t je pourrai me faire d&#233;duire le TVA ce qui est encore mieux !!!


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> En fait je ne suis plus étudiant non plus, mais j'offre le macbook pro à ma copine même si je m'en servirai plus qu'elle !
> Elle est à l'iufm (pour être instit') donc elle aura droit au store éducation toute sa vie !



snif, c'est ppas juste!


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> snif, c'est ppas juste!



lol ! le forum va plus nous suffire, il faudrait un chat à ce stade


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> lol ! le forum va plus nous suffire, il faudrait un chat à ce stade



ca peut s'arranger.


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ca peut s'arranger.



ce serait avec plaisir, mais ça rale derriere moi... ma copine en a marre d'entendre parler de ce mac 
déjà qu'elle dit qu'elle va être délaissée quand il arrivera...


----------



## Tarul (29 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> ce serait avec plaisir, mais ça rale derriere moi... ma copine en a marre d'entendre parler de ce mac
> déjà qu'elle dit qu'elle va être délaissée quand il arrivera...



offre lui un mac. ca va aller mieux avec.  Comme ca vous pourrez faire des Viso ensemble dans la même pièce.  

Je suis déjà dehors.


----------



## lillumultipass (30 Octobre 2006)

bon, vous m'énervez avec vos mbp, je v craquer aussi moi si c'est comme ça:rateau:


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> bon, vous m'énervez avec vos mbp, je v craquer aussi moi si c'est comme ça:rateau:



Mais vas-y craque et entre dans e club de MBP User. 

Qui a dit : MBP c'est taboo on y viendra tous a bout?


----------



## [cedric_2b] (30 Octobre 2006)

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire qu'es qu'il faut fournir pour acheter sur le store education quand on est étudiant parce que c'est assez interessant avec un MBP ( ça permet de prendre les accessoires ou prendre le modele au dessus en rajoutant un peu :rateau: ...)
J'ai cherché mais j'ai pas trouvé, si il a un lien où c'est indiqué . Merci


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

[cedric_2b];4030965 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire qu'es qu'il faut fournir pour acheter sur le store education quand on est &#233;tudiant parce que c'est assez interessant avec un MBP ( &#231;a permet de prendre les accessoires ou prendre le modele au dessus en rajoutant un peu :rateau: ...)
> J'ai cherch&#233; mais j'ai pas trouv&#233;, si il a un lien o&#249; c'est indiqu&#233; . Merci



il me semble que c'est la photocopie de ta carte d'&#233;tudiant et ton &#233;tablissement. de temps en temps, il v&#233;rifie que tu es bien &#233;tudiant.

Le mieux c'est aussi que tu t&#233;l&#233;phones sur le store &#233;ducation tu auras une r&#233;ponse exacte.


----------



## root (30 Octobre 2006)

Impressionannt, j'&#233;tais pas si impatient quand je commandais une machine sur dell.com....


----------



## xao85 (30 Octobre 2006)

root a dit:


> Impressionannt, j'étais pas si impatient quand je commandais une machine sur dell.com....



Avec un mac tt prend une autre dimension


----------



## [cedric_2b] (30 Octobre 2006)

ok merci Tarul  , je vais peut etre les appelé .


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> offre lui un mac. ca va aller mieux avec.  Comme ca vous pourrez faire des Viso ensemble dans la même pièce.
> 
> Je suis déjà dehors.



Ben... en fait, on a déjà essayé! Mais avec des............... PCs

..............aïe, aïe, aïe bon je sors aussi !


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

[cedric_2b];4030965 a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourrait me dire qu'es qu'il faut fournir pour acheter sur le store education quand on est étudiant parce que c'est assez interessant avec un MBP ( ça permet de prendre les accessoires ou prendre le modele au dessus en rajoutant un peu :rateau: ...)
> J'ai cherché mais j'ai pas trouvé, si il a un lien où c'est indiqué . Merci



Tout simplement un scan (pour le mail) de ta carte étudiant ou celle du bénéficiaire. J'ai acheté sur le store éducation par téléphone... Au debut je voulais passer par le site mais j'avais 2 ou 3 questions, donc j'appelle, et quand le mec s'aperçoit que je veux un MBP 17" il me laisse sa ligne direct et propose de me rappeler à l'heure que je veux 
Je me suis dit, après tout j'aurais pas besoin de cliquer, je ne payerai pas plus cher et le commercial va se faire une com'... tout le monde est content 

D'ailleurs heureusement que j'ai fais ça au tél car j'ai du changer mon plafond de CB pour ne pas être bloquer à 2500 par défaut, j'ai donc envoyé un mail à mon banquier qui m'a répondu ok, et dès réception de son aval j'ai sauté sur le store. Mais ça a du aller un peu vite car au moment de payer avec le commercial au bout du tél, il me dit "mince la carte est bloquée..." Du coup il me propose de me rappeler au bour de 20min, j'appelle mon banquier l'air furax et stressé , mais il me dit que non tout est ok la carte est débloquée...
J'avais tout simplement reussit à faire mon achat entre le moment où le banquier clique sur son ordi et le moment où s'est assimilé par la maison mère !!! 
Mais qd le commercial a rappelé c'etait ok !

Impatience qd tu nous tiens !!! :rateau:


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Tout simplement un scan (pour le mail) de ta carte étudiant ou celle du bénéficiaire. J'ai acheté sur le store éducation par téléphone... Au debut je voulais passer par le site mais j'avais 2 ou 3 questions, donc j'appelle, et quand le mec s'aperçoit que je veux un MBP 17" il me laisse sa ligne direct et propose de me rappeler à l'heure que je veux
> Je me suis dit, après tout j'aurais pas besoin de cliquer, je ne payerai pas plus cher et le commercial va se faire une com'... tout le monde est content
> 
> D'ailleurs heureusement que j'ai fais ça au tél car j'ai du changer mon plafond de CB pour ne pas être bloquer à 2500 par défaut, j'ai donc envoyé un mail à mon banquier qui m'a répondu ok, et dès réception de son aval j'ai sauté sur le store. Mais ça a du aller un peu vite car au moment de payer avec le commercial au bout du tél, il me dit "mince la carte est bloquée..." Du coup il me propose de me rappeler au bour de 20min, j'appelle mon banquier l'air furax et stressé , mais il me dit que non tout est ok la carte est débloquée...
> ...



Que d'aventures. 

Mais j'ai une très mauvaise nouvelle cher Shinji3rd, tu es aussi atteins que moi du syndrome de l'attente de mac.  c'est très grave. :hosto: :love:


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Que d'aventures.
> 
> Mais j'ai une tr&#232;s mauvaise nouvelle cher Shinji3rd, tu es aussi atteins que moi du syndrome de l'attente de mac.  c'est tr&#232;s grave. :hosto: :love:



RAHHH non docteur !!!! 

J'en etais sur !!! l'agonie va &#234;tre longue ! :rateau::rateau::rateau:

arriv&#233;e au paradis pr&#233;vue le 15 nov !


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> RAHHH non docteur !!!!
> 
> J'en etais sur !!! l'agonie va &#234;tre longue ! :rateau::rateau::rateau:
> 
> arriv&#233;e au paradis pr&#233;vue le 15 nov !



je compatis, sinc&#232;rement. en fait non.  Juste pour la rage, je recevrait le mien le 8 novembre.    

tour d'infos sur le nouveau MBP(source macbid)


----------



## Xtrem (30 Octobre 2006)

Avant toute chose: c'est mon premier message ici! Je vous fais donc partager ma bouteille de Champomy.  

Nom de DZOU! J'ai rappelé mon revendeur en lui disant que j'aimerai remplacer mon MacbookPro 15'' par celui d'un 17''... Aaarg ch'ui un taré! :affraid: ^_^

Le mien arrivera d'ici une vingtaine de jours soit, vers les 20 - 22 novembre ce qui est Xtremement long.

Vivement vivement de chez vivement, d'autant plus que ce sera ma première VRAIE Xpérience Mac!


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Avant toute chose: c'est mon premier message ici! Je vous fais donc partager ma bouteille de Champomy.
> //pff du champomy, dis plutot que tu n'as plus une thune pour acheter une bouteille de champagne digne de ce nom.
> 
> Nom de DZOU! J'ai rappelé mon revendeur en lui disant que j'aimerai remplacer mon MacbookPro 15'' par celui d'un 17''... Aaarg ch'ui un taré! :affraid: ^_^
> ...



Au fait pourquoi dis-tu que ce 2eme MBP sera ta vrai experience mac? Tu as un soucis avec ton MBP actuel?

bon reswitch.


----------



## Xtrem (30 Octobre 2006)

_"pff du champomy, dis plutot que tu n'as plus une thune pour acheter une bouteille de champagne digne de ce nom. "
_
Heye ho, c'est surtout le fait que ce soit sans alcool! T'aurais peut-être préféré du DANAO parce que c'est pas acide comme dit la pub? ^_-

Il y a dû y avoir un mal-entendu. En fait, au départ, j'avais commandé le 15'' que j'ai finalement remplacer par un 17''. J'ai réfléchi tout ce dimanche et niveau config', je pense que ça correspondra mieux à mes attentes! 

Tu as dû comprendre que je remplacais mon MBP 15'' phase 1 par un MBP 17'' phase 2 

En ce moment, je suis toujours sur mon super-PC, avec mon super-Windows._ (Ironie inside!^^)_


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> _"pff du champomy, dis plutot que tu n'as plus une thune pour acheter une bouteille de champagne digne de ce nom. "
> _
> Heye ho, c'est surtout le fait que ce soit sans alcool! T'aurais peut-être préféré du DANAO parce que c'est pas acide comme dit la pub? ^_-
> 
> ...



Tu sais j'ai un pc fixe, et mise à  part les lourdeur d'XP, il se débrouille pas si mal(sauf pour le bruit, une vrai soufflerie. )

en tout cas bon bon switch alors.  Tu as ajouté des options particulières a ton MBP ou c'est le modèle sans options?

J'espère que tu nous feras des photos et un rapport.


----------



## Xtrem (30 Octobre 2006)

Non non non, je vais déjà déjà me contenter du MacBookPro nu, sans options. C'est quand même un investissement de taré et comme tu me l'as bien fait remarqué, je serais un peu à sec après ça... 

Va falloir manger des pâtes pendant 6 mois, je crois! :rateau:


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Non non non, je vais déjà déjà me contenter du MacBookPro nu, sans options. C'est quand même un investissement de taré et comme tu me l'as bien fait remarqué, je serais un peu à sec après ça...
> 
> Va falloir manger des pâtes pendant 6 mois, je crois! :rateau:



je suis a peu près dans la même situation, mais bon pas grave les pates, c'est bon à manger.


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je suis a peu près dans la même situation, mais bon pas grave les pates, c'est bon à manger.



Des pâtes? vous êtes riches vous, moi je vais gratter mes murs... Du plâtre réchauffé avec de l'eau du robinet ça devrait le faire ! :mouais:
En espérant amortir ce mbp le plus vite possible !!!


----------



## Xtrem (30 Octobre 2006)

Moi, je propose qu'on se cotise les trois et qu'on achète une andive! 

Trop la classe de manger une andive après l'achat d'un MacBook Pro!


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Moi, je propose qu'on se cotise les trois et qu'on achète une andive!
> 
> Trop la classe de manger une andive après l'achat d'un MacBook Pro!



Oh ouais bonne idée!  Je vais faire péter le mur pour l'occaz, je participe d'un gros bout de plâtre pour accomoder l'andive! :rateau:


----------



## Xtrem (30 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Oh ouais bonne idée!  Je vais faire péter le mur pour l'occaz, je participe d'un gros bout de plâtre pour accomoder l'andive! :rateau:



Super! Bonne initiative! 

On se fait ça chez moi et on mangera par-terre, à l'ancienne, dû au fait que j'ai dû revendre ma table de cuisine pour pouvoir financer les frais de recyclage du MAC!

Et Tarul, il amène quoi?


----------



## xao85 (30 Octobre 2006)

Moi jammène la vodka!


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi jamm&#232;ne la vodka!



On sent le riche! il a pas encore achet&#233; son mbp celui l&#224; :rateau:

ps: en fait j'ai toujours pas &#233;t&#233; retir&#233; !!! Apple veut pas de mes sous ou quoi??? :hein:
faut pas 3 ans pour visser un dd de 100Go dans un 17".... (oui je sais ils ont pas que le mien &#224; monter... dommage )


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Super! Bonne initiative!
> 
> On se fait ça chez moi et on mangera par-terre, à l'ancienne, dû au fait que j'ai dû revendre ma table de cuisine pour pouvoir financer les frais de recyclage du MAC!
> 
> Et Tarul, il amène quoi?



J'amène L'assiette pour manger dedans.


----------



## Xtrem (30 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> On sent le riche! il a pas encore acheté son mbp celui là :rateau:
> 
> ps: en fait j'ai toujours pas été retiré !!! Apple veut pas de mes sous ou quoi??? :hein:



Apple n'a qu'à les transférer sur mon compte.... ^^

Plus sérieusement, tu ne penses pas qu'ils te débiterons une fois le produit livré? Enfin, j'en sais rien, je dis ça comme ça... je pense que tu ne devrais pas t'inquiéter pour ça. 

Pour ma part, j'ai choisi la méthode barbare à savoir payer en liquide. Ca fait mal! :rose: MAIS C'EST POUR LA BONNE CAUSE!  Ce ne sont que des bouts de papier nom di diou!

Je digérerai une fois le produit entre mes mains!


----------



## Xtrem (30 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> J'amène L'assiette pour manger dedans.



T'amènes l'assiette pour manger DEHORS! J'ai dû revendre ma barraque finalement! 

...

... par contre oui, tu mangeras DANS ton assiette... mais dehors...


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Apple n'a qu'à les transférer sur mon compte.... ^^
> 
> Plus sérieusement, tu ne penses pas qu'ils te débiterons une fois le produit livré? Enfin, j'en sais rien, je dis ça comme ça... je pense que tu ne devrais pas t'inquiéter pour ça.


En fait je pense être débité à l'expédition plutôt qu'à la livraison, c'est plus sûr pour eux !



Xtrem a dit:


> Pour ma part, j'ai choisi la méthode barbare à savoir payer en liquide. Ca fait mal! :rose: MAIS C'EST POUR LA BONNE CAUSE!  Ce ne sont que des bouts de papier nom di diou!
> 
> Je digérerai une fois le produit entre mes mains!



t'as poussé le vice en ammenant un sac de sport rempli de billet de 5 usagés?


----------



## Xtrem (30 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> t'as poussé le vice en ammenant un sac de sport rempli de billet de 5 usagés?



T'es fou! J'ai opté pour la malette argentée, menotée soigneusement à mon poignet!


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> T'amènes l'assiette pour manger DEHORS! J'ai dû revendre ma barraque finalement!
> 
> ...
> 
> ... par contre oui, tu mangeras DANS ton assiette... mais dehors...



m'en fout, je mangerais mon flan tout seul, Na!


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> m'en fout, je mangerais mon flan tout seul, Na!



Tu me ferais goûter ton flan contre un peu de plâtre?


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Tu me ferais goûter ton flan contre un peu de plâtre?



heu, le platre, heu. c'est bof comme diner.


----------



## Xtrem (30 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> heu, le platre, heu. c'est bof comme diner.



Suivant comme on le cuisine, on peut arriver à des trucs extraordinaires! 

Shinji3rd doit connaître la chose, n'est-ce pas p'tit dépensier??? Mouéhéhéhéhéhé


----------



## iMax (30 Octobre 2006)

root a dit:


> En fait, la seule question que je me suis posée c'était le disque dur; il me semble qu'on a aucune preuve que le 5400 tr/mn fasse du P-Recording et j'étais prêt à lâcher un peu de lest sur la taille pour gagner en vitesse...



Petite info au passage: le 120 ne fait pas de P-Recording. Le 160, si.


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Petite info au passage: le 120 ne fait pas de P-Recording. Le 160, si.



rah!! C'est pas possible. où c'est y marqué?


----------



## iMax (30 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> rah!! C'est pas possible. où c'est y marqué?



Ici


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Ici



Zut, j'avais pas vu ça, j'avais espéré que même le 120 en profiterais .

Ben heureusement que j'ai pris 2Ga de ram pour compenser.


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

J'ai lu qques trucs sur le perpendicular recording, et j'ai appris que ça augmentait la capacité des disques,
mais qu'en est-il des performances? ça les boost pour un 5400rpm? je n'ai rien vu sur les perf...


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> J'ai lu qques trucs sur le perpendicular recording, et j'ai appris que ça augmentait la capacité des disques,
> mais qu'en est-il des performances? ça les boost pour un 5400rpm? je n'ai rien vu sur les perf...



théoriquement je dirais que cela les boost un peu. La tête de lecture change peu, mais en parcourant la même distance un disque Perpendiculaire lit plus de données qu'un disque classique. donc en théorie on gagne en débit.


----------



## iMax (30 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> théoriquement je dirais que cela les boost un peu. La tête de lecture change peu, mais en parcourant la même distance un disque Perpendiculaire lit plus de données qu'un disque classique. donc en théorie on gagne en débit.



En revanche, pour les temps d'accès, ça doit être kif kif....

Le véritable intérêt de ces disques semble n'être que d'augmenter la densité des données et donc d'accroitre la capacité de stockage tout en gardant le même format


----------



## iMax (30 Octobre 2006)

Trouv&#233; sur le net:

_Perpendicular Recording increases data density while decreasing moving parts for a more dependable drive._

Donc il se pourrait que la chose consomme un poil moins ?


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> En revanche, pour les temps d'accès, ça doit être kif kif....
> 
> Le véritable intérêt de ces disques semble n'être que d'augmenter la densité des données et donc d'accroitre la capacité de stockage tout en gardant le même format



Merci de vos précisions, perso je prefere un DD rapide dans la machine quant au stockage un DD Externe en FW800 sera ce qu'il y a de plus économique!


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Trouvé sur le net:
> 
> _Perpendicular Recording increases data density while decreasing moving parts for a more dependable drive._
> 
> Donc il se pourrait que la chose consomme un poil moins ?


logiquement oui, car la tête parcours moins de distance pour récupérer les données qu'un DD classique.




Shinji3rd a dit:


> Merci de vos précisions, perso je prefere un DD rapide dans la machine quant au stockage un DD Externe en FW800 sera ce qu'il y a de plus économique!


Je suis du même avis, je préfère avoir un DD performant mais plus petit qu'un gros lourd et lent.


----------



## jlvande (30 Octobre 2006)

je sais pas quand vous avez commandé votre MBP pour être livré si tardivement, mais moi je l'ai commandé le 27/10/2006, expédié le 28/10/2006 et livraison prévue pour le 02/11/2006.

même peut être que je pourrais l'avoir demain car il est déjà à Arnhem (en Hollande) depuis 18h48. Si demain il arrive à Lille, je vole direct chez TNT pour le récupérer

Soyez pas trop déçu les gars, je mettrai des photos dès que je l'ai.

Au fait, je n'ai pas encore été débité non plus. Sont pas pressé d'être payé chez Apple ou quoi ?!


Voir la pièce jointe 12427


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

ben en fait je pense que ça dépend de ta configuration exacte.
Ils devaient avoir ta config préassemblée en hollande ça se trouve, c'est pour ça que c'est plus rapide.

perso j'attends un 17" (ce sont pas les plus vendus) avec un DD100Go (donc une modif a faire)... donc j'ai tout bon pour attendre....


----------



## laf (30 Octobre 2006)

Y aurait-il une source officielle qui confirmerait que le 160 Go est un perpendicular? Parce que, je veux bien avoir confiance en ce gars qui nous dit ça mais où a-t-il trouvé cette info? Et quelqu'un sait-il de quelle marque est ce DD?


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

laf a dit:


> Y aurait-il une source officielle qui confirmerait que le 160 Go est un perpendicular? Parce que, je veux bien avoir confiance en ce gars qui nous dit ça mais où a-t-il trouvé cette info? Et quelqu'un sait-il de quelle marque est ce DD?



Je n'en ai trouvé aucune qd j'ai cherché.

Grace au site de brian j'ai pu voir que la norme 802.11n est bien supportée par le nouveau macbook pro............. Mais sous windows seulement  je laisse à la pomme le soin d'arranger cela.


----------



## Tarul (30 Octobre 2006)

jlvande a dit:


> je sais pas quand vous avez commandé votre MBP pour être livré si tardivement, mais moi je l'ai commandé le 27/10/2006, expédié le 28/10/2006 et livraison prévue pour le 02/11/2006.
> 
> même peut être que je pourrais l'avoir demain car il est déjà à Arnhem (en Hollande) depuis 18h48. Si demain il arrive à Lille, je vole direct chez TNT pour le récupérer
> 
> ...



Saligaud! tu es tombé a un moment où il y a eut un stock et tu en as profité. Vengeance! 

au fait tu as quoi comme modèle et comme options?


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Octobre 2006)

quel est le secret des mbp qui arrivent en 1 semaine?

des commandes non-payées bloquées en hollande? ou des config "standart" sur les starting blocks dès la sortie de la rev.b ?


----------



## jlvande (31 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Saligaud! tu es tombé a un moment où il y a eut un stock et tu en as profité. Vengeance!
> 
> au fait tu as quoi comme modèle et comme options?



j'ai pris le modèle de base sans rien changer

pour le moment, il n'a pas bougé de la Hollande. je ne l'aurais pas aujourd'hui finalement.

snif !


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

jlvande a dit:


> j'ai pris le modèle de base sans rien changer
> 
> pour le moment, il n'a pas bougé de la Hollande. je ne l'aurais pas aujourd'hui finalement.
> 
> snif !



il veut fêter halloween parce qu'il sait qu'en france cela n'existe pas vraiment.


----------



## root (31 Octobre 2006)

rha les gars vous vous l&#226;chez l&#224;! apr&#232;s tout ce n'est qu'un mac... (oui oui je sors...)

Pis pourquoi tous ces gens commandent-ils un 17"? j'aurai l'air de quoi en prenant l'avion la prochaine fois moi....


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

root a dit:


> rha les gars vous vous lâchez là! après tout ce n'est qu'un mac... (oui oui je sors...)
> 
> Pis pourquoi tous ces gens commandent-ils un 17"? j'aurai l'air de quoi en prenant l'avion la prochaine fois moi....



d'un mac qui préfére la mobilité et user d'un ecran externe supplémentaire. , tout comme moi qu'un portable plsu gros et plus lourd.


----------



## jgar (31 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai également craqué pour un MBP samedi matin.
J'ai appelé l'apple store pour bénéficier de la remise ADC de 20 %, et commandé le modèle de base (2,16 Ghz) avec 2 Go de RAM et le DD de 160 (+une mihty mouse BT et une housse Tucano second skin...)
Pour info, le vendeur m'a affirmé que je serais débité à la commande et non à la livraison, et pourtant, toujours rien...
Là où ça se complique c'est que j'ai commandé une imprimante pour bénéficier de la remise qui fini aujourd'hui, or la disponibilité sur le site est à 1 - 2 semaines. Mais le vendeur m'a dit que sur son écran elle était en stock et que de toute façon le MBP prenait entre 5 et 7 jours (alors que sur le site, malgré les options, ça reste à 3 jours...)
Résultat, on m'annonce une expédition pour le 13 novembre pour une livraison le 16 

Donc voilà, je suis dans le même cas que vous... j'attends !

@+


----------



## jlvande (31 Octobre 2006)

je ne vais pas faire une longue journée au boulot je crois...

Voir la pièce jointe 12430


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

jlvande a dit:


> je ne vais pas faire une longue journée au boulot je crois...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 12430



Tu as même intérêt.  veinard va. ouains j'ai encore quelques centaine d'heures a attendre


----------



## Xtrem (31 Octobre 2006)

jlvande a dit:


> je ne vais pas faire une longue journée au boulot je crois...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 12430



Tcheuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...

Espèce de rrrratttt... Je vais trouver où tu bosses et t'imposer des heures supp'! 

C'est fou ce qu'on peut être sadique pour un Mac...


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Tcheuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...
> 
> Espèce de rrrratttt... Je vais trouver où tu bosses et t'imposer des heures supp'!
> 
> C'est fou ce qu'on peut être sadique pour un Mac...



Attends, je viens t'aider.


----------



## xao85 (31 Octobre 2006)

Jarrive, je vous suit!


----------



## Xtrem (31 Octobre 2006)

Sinon, sur ce forum, y a-t-il une section ou un topic où on nous pouvons voir les nouveaux jouets MAC en photos des particulier?


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Sinon, sur ce forum, y a-t-il une section ou un topic où on nous pouvons voir les nouveaux jouets MAC en photos des particulier?



normalement, nous devrions bientôt voir arriver les photos ou les liens vers les postes contenant les photos commentant cette bestiole. Si on ne les a pas encore vu, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas encore arriver, mais d'ici la fin de la semaine, on aura des photos et des premiers retours sûr!  faut être juste un peu patient.


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2006)

il y a déjà quelques membres qui ont leur MBP core2duo!!


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> il y a déjà quelques membres qui ont leur MBP core2duo!!



Roh les vilains  , ils attendent quoi pour nous faire un rapport complet(avec photos et video svp. ) :love:


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2006)

tinkiet laisse un peu de temps   de toute façon c'est une superbe machine  
je me suis déjà attaché a mon macbook pro comme un dingue alors avec un coe2duo


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> tinkiet laisse un peu de temps   de toute fa&#231;on c'est une superbe machine
> je me suis d&#233;j&#224; attach&#233; a mon macbook pro comme un dingue alors avec un coe2duo



comment peux tu nous laisser ainsi dans une ignorance total. Raahhhh je meures d'impatience, ou je piaffe vous avez le choix. :rateau:


regardez je meure vraiment : cf mon avatar


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> comment peux tu nous laisser ainsi dans une ignorance total. Raahhhh je meures d'impatience, ou je piaffe vous avez le choix. :rateau:
> 
> 
> regardez je meure vraiment : cf mon avatar



Et oui imagine Tarul tu attend ton macbook pro pour le 8 et il arrive le 8 comme pr&#233;vu et l&#224; tu ouvre et tu l'allume (trop content) mais tu commence &#224; capter que tu as 10 pixel mort au plein milieu de l'&#233;cran... 

mais question est  : tu fais quoi.?

Suicide collectif? (toute la famille , voisin, c'est &#224; ce moment la que tu devient tout vert)
MacbookPro par la fen&#234;tre?
Direct des m&#233;doc pour le mal de fesses??`




cette histoire est arriv a un tr&#232;s bon poto il &#233;tait deg


----------



## root (31 Octobre 2006)

non mais paradise tu sors maintenant!

c'est assez difficile de se concentrer, d'éviter de penser à ce qui peut aller de travers! imaginez, le nouveau MBP chauffe encore plus que le précédent??


----------



## Xtrem (31 Octobre 2006)

Une chance sur 76'054 que ça arrive chez moi ça...

...

...

... et vu mon bol de malade, ça va encore tombé sur moi! :rateau:

Si un MacBookP. est défectueux, il faut compter combien de temps pour une réparation/remplacement? 

(Horrible, on n'a même pas encore reçu nos machines qu'on parle déjà de "réparation" )


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2006)

root a dit:


> non mais paradise tu sors maintenant!
> 
> c'est assez difficile de se concentrer, d'éviter de penser à ce qui peut aller de travers! imaginez, le nouveau MBP chauffe encore plus que le précédent??



le fait qu'il n'y a même pas en option (sur le 15") un disque de 7200 montre qu'il doit pas mal être chaud (enfin je pense , et puis de toutes façon il va chauffer donc la dessus pas de problemes


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> Et oui imagine Tarul tu attend ton macbook pro pour le 8 et il arrive le 8 comme prévu et là tu ouvre et tu l'allume (trop content) mais tu commence à capter que tu as 10 pixel mort au plein milieu de l'écran...
> 
> mais question est  : tu fais quoi.?
> 
> ...



Si il ne fonctionne pas, je fais un suicide collectif planétaire, na !
Plus sérieusement, je dirais au livreur : "attend mon gars, j'ouvre et j'allume la machine pour vérifier que c'est bien ce que j'ai commandé."

si il refuse, je mettrais sur le bon "sous réserve que c'est la bonne machine et qu'elle n'a pas de défaut". Si c'est le cas retour a l'envoyeur.

Mais j'ose espérer en ma bonne étoile.  et puis les pépin avec un portable j'ai déjà donné.


----------



## root (31 Octobre 2006)

@xtrem: d'o&#249; tu sors ce chiffre? Aaaaaaaaah!

Je flippe: plus l'&#233;cran est grand plus la probabilit&#233;........


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2006)

root a dit:


> @xtrem: d'où tu sors ce chiffre? Aaaaaaaaah!
> 
> Je flippe: plus l'écran est grand plus la probabilité........



mais non tinkiet je sort le 10 pixel Car c'est arrivé a mon pote sa arrive très rarement


----------



## root (31 Octobre 2006)

Je croise les doigts tr&#232;s fort pour les pixels, mon iBook 12" en avait aucun!

Je sais pas combien de pixels de plus ya sur un 17" 

@Paradise, plausible ton raisonnement sur la cor&#233;lation entre d&#233;gagement de chaleur et absence du 7200rpm sur le 15"... triste!


----------



## Xtrem (31 Octobre 2006)

root a dit:


> @xtrem: d'où tu sors ce chiffre? Aaaaaaaaah!
> 
> Je flippe: plus l'écran est grand plus la probabilité........



Relax, ce chiffre vient pûrement de mon imagination! ^_^ 

"plus l'écran est grand plus la probabilité"... hmmm, je ne pense pas! Je ne partage pas trop ton avis sur cette phrase.  A mon avis, un type qui a un 15" à plus de chance d'avoir des pixels mort qu'un autre avec un 17" ET invérsement.

Je suis plutôt confiant. Ce n'est pas la première série qui arrive, c'est la deuxième déjà! Et les pixels morts, surchauffe etc. c'est sur les Phases 1 qu'on a plus l'habitude de les voir.

Tout va bien se passer!


----------



## root (31 Octobre 2006)

MacG, c'est du baume au coeur les soirs d'hiver!

(et aussi les apr&#232;s-midi d'automne et les matins de printemps...)

@Xtrem, j'attends la m&#234;me machine que toi on dirait! (15 novembre....)


----------



## Xtrem (31 Octobre 2006)

root a dit:


> MacG, c'est du baume au coeur les soirs d'hiver!
> 
> (et aussi les après-midi d'automne et les matins de printemps...)
> 
> @Xtrem, j'attends la même machine que toi on dirait! (15 novembre....)



Apparement!  D'autant plus qu'on va le recevoir à peu près le même jour... Du moins, dans la même semaine!


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Apparement!  D'autant plus qu'on va le recevoir à peu près le même jour... Du moins, dans la même semaine!



Ah tout ceux qui attendent un MBP et qui aime les délire, je vais vous réserve un petit quelque chose ce soir.

@root : c'est joliment dit, mais souffre beaucoup lorsqu'on attend la machine.


----------



## Shinji3rd (31 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Apparement!  D'autant plus qu'on va le recevoir à peu près le même jour... Du moins, dans la même semaine!



lol moi aussi je fais parti du club ! 

arrivée le 15


----------



## Xtrem (31 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Ah tout ceux qui attendent un MBP et qui aime les délire, je vais vous réserve un petit quelque chose ce soir.
> /quote]
> 
> _*flippe tout d'un coup!_
> ...


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Tarul a dit:
> 
> 
> > Ah tout ceux qui attendent un MBP et qui aime les d&#233;lire, je vais vous r&#233;serve un petit quelque chose ce soir.
> ...



meuh nan, c'est un truc pour passer le temps, vous verrez, j'essaierais de le rendre d&#233;lirants ce postes. 

si y a 4 personnes (ayant command&#233;e un MBP) qui sont int&#233;ress&#233;es, je les inscrit de suite et vous aurez droit un a un indice.  

*heu est-ce que mon id&#233;e va prendre. *


----------



## Shinji3rd (31 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Xtrem a dit:
> 
> 
> > meuh nan, c'est un truc pour passer le temps, vous verrez, j'essaierais de le rendre délirants ce postes.
> ...


----------



## Xtrem (31 Octobre 2006)

Ravi d'&#234;tre le deuxi&#232;me inscrit! 

Pas ravi d'&#234;tre pris pour une Nana par contre! ^^ =>  si y a 4 personnes (ayant command&#233;e un MBP) qui sont *int&#233;ress&#233;es [...]
*


----------



## Shinji3rd (31 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Ravi d'être le deuxième inscrit!
> 
> Pas ravi d'être pris pour une Nana par contre! ^^ =>  si y a 4 personnes (ayant commandée un MBP) qui sont *intéressées [...]
> *



lol pas vu non plus!     euh je sais plus si je dois être intéressé! 
bon je tente le coup qd même


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> lol pas vu non plus!     euh je sais plus si je dois être intéressé!
> bon je tente le coup qd même



ben quoi, j'ai dit " 4 personnes", c'est un mot féminin, j'y suis pour rien, pour une fois que je respecte la grammaire et l'orthographe.


----------



## Shinji3rd (31 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ben quoi, j'ai dit " 4 personnes", c'est un mot féminin, j'y suis pour rien, pour une fois que je respecte la grammaire et l'orthographe.



moi, soit je réponds vite, soit je réfléchis...... j'ai choisis de répondre vite !


----------



## root (31 Octobre 2006)

aller hop encore un  (ou une? personne )


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

root a dit:


> aller hop encore un  (ou une? personne )



Il manque encore une personne, et vous aurez votre indice. 

-Xtrem
-Shinji3rd
-root


:d


----------



## jgar (31 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Il manque encore une personne, et vous aurez votre indice.
> 
> -Xtrem
> -Shinji3rd
> ...



et de 4 !


----------



## Shinji3rd (31 Octobre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> et de 4 !



Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice !


----------



## Xtrem (31 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ben quoi, j'ai dit " 4 personnes", c'est un mot féminin, j'y suis pour rien, pour une fois que je respecte la grammaire et l'orthographe.



J'savais! J'voulais voir si tu étais si fort en français!!! :rose:


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> et de 4 !


et voilà notre dernier candidat(pour les autres envoyez moi un mp,merci)



Shinji3rd a dit:


> Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice ! Notre indice !



l'indice tant attendu..... ce que je vous réserve.....
*le suspens est à son comble....aie! y a déjà 3 morts par crise cardiaque d'impatience...*

Je vous réserve un jeu au bar! maintenant devine de quel genre de jeu il s'agit et sur quel type de délire je vais me baser. 



Xtrem a dit:


> J'savais! J'voulais voir si tu étais si fort en français!!! :rose:



heu j'ai le droit de dire que je te crois pas.  Faut dire que je suis aussi tellement nul.


----------



## root (31 Octobre 2006)

en fait, t'as aucune idée quel jeu inventer alors t'espère qu'on va t'inspirer c'est ça


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

root a dit:


> en fait, t'as aucune idée quel jeu inventer alors t'espère qu'on va t'inspirer c'est ça



nan, j'ai déjà l'idée et l'esprit de départ, le reste dépendra de vous joueurs.


----------



## Paradise (31 Octobre 2006)

Mais vous avez compl&#232;tement craqu&#233;s les *ZINZOUIN*

:modo: :modo: :modo: 



Bon au bout d'un moment toujours pas de test fumants , des benchs de dingue et tout le tintouin!!


----------



## lillumultipass (31 Octobre 2006)

ça y est, moi aussi je l'ai commandé le MBP 15", 2.16 Ghz avec 2 Go de RAM. Bon, il m'a fait prendre l'imprimante et une houss een plus, mais bon...j'suis content!!!


----------



## arnaud.ll (31 Octobre 2006)

MBP 2,16 de base...


31 oct. 2006 15:10 Lyon Consignment Received At Transit Point
30 oct. 2006 18:47 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
30 oct. 2006 18:43 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
30 oct. 2006 11:15 Amsterdam Consignment Received At Transit Point
27 oct. 2006 10:41 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot
26 oct. 2006 12:02 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point

 je le sens bien &#224; Nice pour la fin de la semaine... un peu de vent du nord (mais pas trop :mouais: hein !) pourrait m&#234;me acc&#233;lerer les choses... Donc tous ceux, ici pr&#233;sent, qui habitent au Nord de Lyon sont pri&#233;s de se mettre &#224; la fen&#234;tre plus vite que &#231;a et de souffler vers le sud... (mais pas trop oki ? :love euh en fait demain ce n'est pas la peine, le camion va faire le mort dans l'entrep&#244;t.

arnaud, qui va bient&#244;t ALUciner... :rateau:


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

arnaud.ll a dit:


> MBP 2,16 de base...
> 
> 
> 31 oct. 2006 15:10 Lyon Consignment Received At Transit Point
> ...


Courage mon vieux, au moins toi il se d&#233;place, le mien n'est m&#234;me pas encore n&#232;.


Les joueurs peuvent jou&#233; c'est par ici-> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4033480 

infos et d&#233;montage du MBP :
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/MacBook-Pro/


----------



## jlvande (31 Octobre 2006)

comme prévu, j'ai récupéré mon MBP ce soir chez TNT. Si je n'étais pas allé chez le transporteur, je ne l'aurais eu que jeudi.
Vous vous rendez-compte, que jeudi, soit 2 jours de plus à attendre

donc, je l'ai déballé tranquillement, j'ai pris quelques photos, mais je ne sais pas si ça vaut la peine de les mettre sur le forum puisque l'on connait déjà la machine en revA.

Quelle belle machine !

je vais me dépêcher de transférer mes fichiers de mon MacBook vers celui-ci via firewire et hop, à moi la dégustation


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

jlvande a dit:


> comme prévu, j'ai récupéré mon MBP ce soir chez TNT. Si je n'étais pas allé chez le transporteur, je ne l'aurais eu que jeudi.
> Vous vous rendez-compte, que jeudi, soit 2 jours de plus à attendre
> 
> donc, je l'ai déballé tranquillement, j'ai pris quelques photos, mais je ne sais pas si ça vaut la peine de les mettre sur le forum puisque l'on connait déjà la machine en revA.
> ...




Pas grave, on n'en veut des photos.


----------



## Shinji3rd (31 Octobre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> ça y est, moi aussi je l'ai commandé le MBP 15", 2.16 Ghz avec 2 Go de RAM. Bon, il m'a fait prendre l'imprimante et une houss een plus, mais bon...j'suis content!!!



bienvenue au club


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> ça y est, moi aussi je l'ai commandé le MBP 15", 2.16 Ghz avec 2 Go de RAM. Bon, il m'a fait prendre l'imprimante et une houss een plus, mais bon...j'suis content!!!



surveille bien le poste, il devrait bientot avoir des photos et les premiers retours.


----------



## Xtrem (31 Octobre 2006)

Et on veut des photos NET, en 5D avec la sensation du toucher et de l'odeur du neuf hein!? 
Merci! :rateau:


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Et on veut des photos NET, en 5D avec la sensation du toucher et de l'odeur du neuf hein!?
> Merci! :rateau:



pas mieux que toi.   :up

yes bient&#244;t, plus que 7 jours pour moi.


----------



## Xtrem (31 Octobre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> pas mieux que toi.   :up
> 
> yes bientôt, plus que 7 jours pour moi.



"...Plus que 7 jours, gnagnagna"!!! TON COLIS, IL AURA UN RETARD DE 7 MOIS ET DEMI... c'est PacoRabane qui me l'as dit...


----------



## Tarul (31 Octobre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> "...Plus que 7 jours, gnagnagna"!!! TON COLIS, IL AURA UN RETARD DE 7 MOIS ET DEMI... c'est PacoRabane qui me l'as dit...



*imite la tête de luke skywalker lorsqu'il apprend que dark vador est son père*

NNNNAAOONNNNNN!! c'est pass ppoooosssiiibbblle!!

Je te crois pas, sauf si c'est Steve Jobs qui me le dit.


----------



## joshua_eur (1 Novembre 2006)

Voil&#224;, MBP 15,4 "de base" command&#233; 1h apr&#232;s son annonce et je l'ai re&#231;u ce lundi. J'y ai directement ajout&#233; une barette de RAM ce qui me fait donc 2gb

Mes premi&#232;res impressions :
*- niveau design*... on est en terrain connu, absolument rien de diff&#233;rent par rapport au Core Duo
*- niveau performance*... je n'ai pas encore fait d'encodage avec, ce sera pour tout &#224; l'heure.  Pour le reste il est tr&#232;s r&#233;actif mais rien d'ultra flagrant par rapport au Core Duo... j'ai pas encore remarqu&#233; les 39% de diff&#233;rence !!!
*- niveau batterie*... si je d&#233;sactive le wifi, bt et que je mets la luminosit&#233; &#224; fond il me donne une estimation &#224; 3h15 d'autonomie.  Tout &#224; l'heure je testerai avec la luminosit&#233; au minimum et toujours sans aucune connection mais &#224; priori, on est loin des 5h annonc&#233;es
*- niveau de la chauffe*... &#231;a chauffe moins que le Core Duo probablement occasion&#233; par le fait que le ventilo souffle constemment (en milieu silencieux on l'entend) et donc &#231;a r&#233;gule mieux la temp&#233;rature.  Sur mes genoux devant la tv ou m&#234;me en travail de bureau, je vois la diff&#233;rence
*- niveau sonore*... hormis ce ventilo qu'on entend en milieu calme, le probl&#232;me de whine est absent (en tout cas sur le miens) et rien d'autre n'est &#224; signaler
*- niveau audio*... le rendu est toujours aussi bon que sur le mod&#232;le pr&#233;c&#233;dent (je suppose que rien n'a &#233;t&#233; chang&#233; &#224; ce niveau l&#224 et c'est donc toujours un r&#233;gal d'&#233;couter sa musique favorite

Voil&#224; pour mes premi&#232;res impressions, si vous avez des questions n'h&#233;sitez pas... j'essaierai d'y r&#233;pondre ce soir


----------



## lillumultipass (1 Novembre 2006)

merci joshua!

euh, mais regarde en baissant la luminosité, parceque c'est ce qui consomme le plus au niveau batterie.
Tu dois pouvoir désactiver le levteur dvd aussi pour gagner un peu de temps aussi...
Mais bon, j'suis pas sur qu'on arrive à 5H quand même...

Tu contrôles la vitesse du processeur aussi???


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Novembre 2006)

perso j'aimerais voir des test de ati tools sous XP pour tester l'OC du GPU pour les jeux. Apparemment le gain est notable en terme de fps.

et je crois que les cartes video sont cadencées plus haut que sur les Rev.A mais ça reste a confirmer.


----------



## jlvande (1 Novembre 2006)

comme promis, voici quelques photos de mon MBP reçu hier.
je ferai un topo de mon appréciation matériel d'ici quelques jours d'utilisation.

http://jlvande.free.fr/macmaniak/macbookpro.html


----------



## Tarul (1 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> perso j'aimerais voir des test de ati tools sous XP pour tester l'OC du GPU pour les jeux. Apparemment le gain est notable en terme de fps.
> 
> et je crois que les cartes video sont cadencées plus haut que sur les Rev.A mais ça reste a confirmer.



d'après ce que j'ai lu, ils ont moins underlocké la X1600 sur cette version.


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Novembre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> merci joshua!
> 
> euh, mais regarde en baissant la luminosité, parceque c'est ce qui consomme le plus au niveau batterie.
> Tu dois pouvoir désactiver le levteur dvd aussi pour gagner un peu de temps aussi...
> ...



D'après le test que j'ai sous les yeux, les 15" tiennent 2h38min en lecture de DVD rétroeclairage à 50% et les 17" plus de 3h (même s'ils ont une plus grosse dalle, les batteries sont elles-aussi plus grosses.)
ce qui laisse présager de bonnes autonomie en bureautique


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> d'après ce que j'ai lu, ils ont moins underlocké la X1600 sur cette version.



oui, mais comme ça reste la même carte on ne pourra pas plus l'OC. J'ai vu les tests de spacetitox a ce sujet et ils sont encourageant; il passe de 60 à 100fps sous counter-strike:source et c'était avec un mbp coreduo à 2GHz je crois. Je me demande donc si avec mon 17" je pourrais pas poussez un peu plus le GPU (c'est un peu moins confiné dans un 17")... mais bon de là à risquer de griller mon GPU pour 3fps en plus...  on verra...


----------



## Tarul (1 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> D'après le test que j'ai sous les yeux, les 15" tiennent 2h38min en lecture de DVD rétroeclairage à 50% et les 17" plus de 3h (même s'ils ont une plus grosse dalle, les batteries sont elles-aussi plus grosses.)
> ce qui laisse présager de bonnes autonomie en bureautique



tu peux (re)donner le lien des tests d'autonomie? que j'ai hate de l'avoir le mien :love:, il vient juste de partir , mais je viens de me prendre 2 jours de delai en plus


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> tu peux (re)donner le lien des tests d'autonomie? que j'ai hate de l'avoir le mien :love:, il vient juste de partir , mais je viens de me prendre 2 jours de delai en plus



arf pas de lien, c'était sur le SVM mac de juin 06


----------



## joshua_eur (1 Novembre 2006)

Avec l'éclairage mis sur le 1er caré et toutes les connections fermées, il m'annonce 5h01 d'autonomie :rateau:


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Novembre 2006)

joshua_eur a dit:


> Avec l'éclairage mis sur le 1er caré et toutes les connections fermées, il m'annonce 5h01 d'autonomie :rateau:



Sympa !!! 

Je sens que les 15 prochains jours vont être très longs pour moi !


----------



## Tarul (1 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Sympa !!!
> 
> Je sens que les 15 prochains jours vont être très longs pour moi !



allez viens, on va se soûler en attendez notre portable.


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> allez viens, on va se soûler en attendez notre portable.



c'est parti !....... ça fera une soirée de moins ! :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Xtrem (1 Novembre 2006)

Wouééééé SAOULONS-NOUS AU DANAOOO!

Ah et au fait Tarul, le coup des 2 jours en plus, c'est de moi! 

MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA HAPPY HALLOWEEN... ah, non c'était hier!


----------



## Tarul (1 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Wou&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; SAOULONS-NOUS AU DANAOOO!
> 
> Ah et au fait Tarul, le coup des 2 jours en plus, c'est de moi!
> 
> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA HAPPY HALLOWEEN... ah, non c'&#233;tait hier!



sale tra&#238;tre! Tu vas te so&#251;ler tout seul au danao.

moi je vais me so&#251;ler a la bi&#232;re devant des matchs de PSG. 

//la phrase du dessus est issus d'un livre de recette : "Comment se faire trucider par des supporters de foot". 

plus s&#233;rieusement, j'ai plus rien. snif juste de l'eau, de la bouffe(ce qui en soit n'est pas si mal  ). heureusement j'ai le c&#226;ble, des dvd/dvd/musique/internet et boulot pour passer le temps. 

mais bon le recevoir le mercredi m'arrangeait vraiment pour partir du bon pied pour mes cours du cnam. tant pis, y a pire comme malheur.  je suis loin d'&#234;tre a plaindre.

au fait xtrem, tu as de la chance d'avoir &#233;chapp&#233; &#224; mon jeu. niark. Sinon je t'aurais fait souffrir comme un mac user ne l'imagine pas.


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Wouééééé SAOULONS-NOUS AU DANAOOO!
> 
> Ah et au fait Tarul, le coup des 2 jours en plus, c'est de moi!
> 
> MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA HAPPY HALLOWEEN... ah, non c'était hier!



le pauvre.... il a plus qu'un fond de danao dans son frigo..... :rose:
il a tout donné à steve !
Si c'est pas du dévouement ça ! respect !


----------



## Xtrem (1 Novembre 2006)

Quand tu recevras la b&#234;te, dis-toi que "Ah tiens. Si je l'avais re&#231;u 2 jours plus t&#244;t, je serais pas en train de d&#233;guster le d&#233;ballage maintenant et me chouter &#224; l'odeur du neuf ".

*Ceci &#233;tait un conseil d'Xtrem (3,20&#8364;/mot)

*Shinji3rd => T'AS TOUT COMPRIS MON GARS! Mais on va pas relancer le d&#233;bat. On est tous un peu dans la mouize apr&#232;s l'achat de ce MacBook, point ^_^ !

Exception aux riches et aux neveux de Steve, bien entendu!


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> au fait xtrem, tu as de la chance d'avoir échappé à mon jeu. niark. Sinon je t'aurais fait souffrir comme un mac user ne l'imagine pas.



Tiens oui au fait le jeu !
Je suis le seul à y participer...... 

REMBOURSEZ NOS INVITATIONS !!! REMBOURSEZ NOS INVITATIONS !!!


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> ....après l'achat de ce MacBook, point ^_^ !


Non , ...macbook, PRO ^_^ ! 


---------------------> je sais c par là --------------------------> [X]


----------



## Tarul (1 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Tiens oui au fait le jeu !
> Je suis le seul à y participer......
> 
> REMBOURSEZ NOS INVITATIONS !!! REMBOURSEZ NOS INVITATIONS !!!



plainds toi au bar, j'y suis pour rien moi. , si y a des amateurs...


----------



## Xtrem (1 Novembre 2006)

_"au fait xtrem, tu as de la chance d'avoir échappé à mon jeu. niark. Sinon je t'aurais fait souffrir comme un mac user ne l'imagine pas. "

_Rah (Alexandrie, Alexandra) mais je suis trop désolé, mais je comprenais pas le but et après j'étais plus devant le PC.

_
"Non , ...macbook, PRO ^_^ ! "_
Oui, évidemment, tu as bien fait de le souligner, c'est important quand même ^^ ...


----------



## Tarul (1 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> _"au fait xtrem, tu as de la chance d'avoir échappé à mon jeu. niark. Sinon je t'aurais fait souffrir comme un mac user ne l'imagine pas. "
> 
> _Rah (Alexandrie, Alexandra) mais je suis trop désolé, mais je comprenais pas le but et après j'étais plus devant le PC.
> 
> ...



pas grave le jeu de toute façon était destiné a partir en live.


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> pas grave le jeu de toute façon était destiné a partir en live.



justement ça aurait été un bon moyen d'attendre.... déjà je sens que je commence à partir en live chaque jour un peu plus..... :rateau:

C'est à l'HP qu'ils vont venir me le livrer, le mbp !


----------



## Xtrem (1 Novembre 2006)

Bon les gars, comme vous êtes les seuls que je connais à bientôt avoir le MacbookPro, je compte sur vous pour faire péter la iChat et la Webcam avec! 

On sera sans doutes tous chauves à force de s'arracher les cheveux en attendant la bestiole mais voilà... celui qui aura le plus de cheveux aura gagner! :rateau:


----------



## Tarul (1 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Bon les gars, comme vous êtes les seuls que je connais à bientôt avoir le MacbookPro, je compte sur vous pour faire péter la iChat et la Webcam avec!
> 
> On sera sans doutes tous chauves à force de s'arracher les cheveux en attendant la bestiole mais voilà... celui qui aura le plus de cheveux aura gagner! :rateau:



ben ça, je peux déjà le faire. mais lorsque j'aurais mon MBP, je ferais un film a partir de la cam de mon imac et de mon k750i. je vous promet rien sur le résultat.


----------



## Xtrem (1 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ben ça, je peux déjà le faire. mais lorsque j'aurais mon MBP, je ferais un film a partir de la cam de mon imac et de mon k750i. je vous promet rien sur le résultat.



On attends avec impatience ton futur BlockBuster!


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> On attends avec impatience ton futur BlockBuster!



je veux bien faire la guest star en duplex


----------



## root (2 Novembre 2006)

Je vois déjà le plan...

Salut philippe comment vas-tu!

Salut Steve, ça va bien, je découvre à l'instant nos nouveaux MBP Core2 Duo


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> je veux bien faire la guest star en duplex


ok, rendez-vous sur ichat, vendredi 10 novembre vers 22h30.  Puis la suite le dimanche qui suis pour la comparaison et la photo de famille de mes ordinateurs. 



root a dit:


> Je vois déjà le plan...
> 
> Salut philippe comment vas-tu!
> 
> Salut Steve, ça va bien, je découvre à l'instant nos nouveaux MBP Core2 Duo



tu es jaloux? tu veux venir?


----------



## root (2 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> tu es jaloux? tu veux venir?



Ben moi j'suis toujours censé le recevoir le 15 mon MBP hein.... OUI je suis jaloux


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Ben moi j'suis toujours censé le recevoir le 15 mon MBP hein.... OUI je suis jaloux



aller viens, on va passer le temps avec xtrem et les autres.


----------



## Xtrem (2 Novembre 2006)

Discussion général et réunion des MacBookeux Pro vers les 20!!!

Eye n'empêche, je serai un des derniers à le recevoir... c'est dégueu'.


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Discussion général et réunion des MacBookeux Pro vers les 20!!!
> 
> Eye n'empêche, je serai un des derniers à le recevoir... c'est dégueu'.



meuh non, parce que d'autres ont le commander après toi. 

et puis on va faire tourner les film et les photos pour pas te dégouter.


----------



## Xtrem (2 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> et puis on va faire tourner les film et les photos pour pas te dégouter.



_*se retient, se retient..._


----------



## xao85 (2 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour bonjour je vois que ça rigole bien en mon absence!!!  Bon et bien je dirai juste que moi le mien est toujours pas commandé raaaaaaaa :rateau: Ben oui mon macbook attend de revenir de réparation après faus que je le revende et puis c'est long tt ça! :rateau: 
Mais après je serai :bebe: . 
Enfin jaodore les dernières photos prises mmmmm. 
Suis triste de pas avoir eu le tpsde m'inscrire au jeu de Tarul.   
Enfin vous me tenez au courant du nombre de pixel morts


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Bonjour bonjour je vois que ça rigole bien en mon absence!!!  Bon et bien je dirai juste que moi le mien est toujours pas commandé raaaaaaaa :rateau: Ben oui mon macbook attend de revenir de réparation après faus que je le revende et puis c'est long tt ça! :rateau:
> Mais après je serai :bebe: .
> Enfin jaodore les dernières photos prises mmmmm.
> Suis triste de pas avoir eu le tpsde m'inscrire au jeu de Tarul.
> Enfin vous me tenez au courant du nombre de pixel morts



courage avec ton macbook, il est censé revenir quand?
pour le jeu, il est partis en live avant même d'avoir commencé, mais si il y a de nouveau des amateurs, je le relancerais 

pas de problème pour les pixels morts.


----------



## Cricri (2 Novembre 2006)

joshua_eur a dit:


> *- niveau de la chauffe*... ça chauffe moins que le Core Duo probablement occasioné par le fait que le ventilo souffle constemment (en milieu silencieux on l'entend) et donc ça régule mieux la température.  Sur mes genoux devant la tv ou même en travail de bureau, je vois la différence



Encore un ordi que je n'achèterai pas.


----------



## MrDiogene (2 Novembre 2006)

Salut vous tous ! heureux ceux qui ont d&#233;j&#224; re&#231;u leur MBP... A cause du plafond bancaire et par flemme j'ai abandonn&#233; l'option du Store pour me rabattre sur un revendeur : CLG Informatique pour ne pas le nommer. C'est chez eux que d&#233;j&#224; j'avais achet&#233; mon Powerbook, et j'ai l'impression qu'en g&#233;n&#233;ral ils sont bien livr&#233;s. Mais l&#224;, ils n'ont toujours pas de date, et vu les premiers arrivages en France, je me pose des questions... Est-ce que je ne ferais pas mieux d'emb&#234;ter mon banquier finalement et de commander sur le Store ? Ou &#224; ce stade, de toute fa&#231;on, c'est bien trop tard, cette option ne m'apportera pas de livraison plus rapide, et je n'ai qu'&#224; prendre mon mal en patience ? Des t&#233;moignages parmi les mac users qui ont command&#233; leur b&#233;b&#233; via un revendeur ? 
(Je pr&#233;cise que j'ai command&#233; le MPB C2D 15' 2,33ghz 2go de ram.)


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

MrDiogene a dit:


> Salut vous tous ! heureux ceux qui ont déjà reçu leur MBP... A cause du plafond bancaire et par flemme j'ai abandonné l'option du Store pour me rabattre sur un revendeur : CLG Informatique pour ne pas le nommer. C'est chez eux que déjà j'avais acheté mon Powerbook, et j'ai l'impression qu'en général ils sont bien livrés. Mais là, ils n'ont toujours pas de date, et vu les premiers arrivages en France, je me pose des questions... Est-ce que je ne ferais pas mieux d'embêter mon banquier finalement et de commander sur le Store ? Ou à ce stade, de toute façon, c'est bien trop tard, cette option ne m'apportera pas de livraison plus rapide, et je n'ai qu'à prendre mon mal en patience ? Des témoignages parmi les mac users qui ont commandé leur bébé via un revendeur ?
> (Je précise que j'ai commandé le MPB C2D 15' 2,33ghz 2go de ram.)



si tu parle de plafond de carte banquaire il y a encore l'option du virement ou du chèque non?
les revendeurs autre qu'apple ne sont pas encore livré, a mons ce sont les commandant prise sur l'AS qui sont prioritaire pour apple. autre avantage de l'AS c'est de pouvoir configurer ta machine, ce que les revendeurs ne permettent pas à l'origine.

Si tu veux ppasser par l'as, tu peut le choix d'enlever le plafond pour une opération exceptionnel, de l'enlever complètement, de le faire par virement ou par chèque. tu as le choix des armes.


----------



## MrDiogene (2 Novembre 2006)

Oui je sais, c'est juste que je suis un gros fainéant, et que ma conseillère n'était pas joignable la semaine dernière... Alors comme je prends de toute façon la confif standard, je ne me suis pas trop posé de question. Maintenant, j'avoue que ce qui me ferait rager, c'est de commander sur le Store pour une livraison dans 15j, et que le revendeur en question soit finalement livré bien avant !!! Enfin, à ce stade je suppose que ce choix tient surtout de la loterie...


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

MrDiogene a dit:


> Oui je sais, c'est juste que je suis un gros fainéant, et que ma conseillère n'était pas joignable la semaine dernière... Alors comme je prends de toute façon la confif standard, je ne me suis pas trop posé de question. Maintenant, j'avoue que ce qui me ferait rager, c'est de commander sur le Store pour une livraison dans 15j, et que le revendeur en question soit finalement livré bien avant !!! Enfin, à ce stade je suppose que ce choix tient surtout de la loterie...



Bienvenu au LotoMac cher ami!. 
Vous ne savez pas qui sera livré en premier, alors pariez-vous sur l'AS ou sur CLG?!. 


que veux-tu là tu es devant un choix cornélien. au fait tu as un magasin physique clg près de chez toi?(je ne sais même pas si ils vendent en magasin ) si c'est oui et que tu n'es pas pressé, clg te permettra d'avoir des gens a qui parler en cas de pépin.
c'est à toi de voir.


----------



## MrDiogene (2 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Bienvenu au LotoMac cher ami!.
> Vous ne savez pas qui sera livré en premier, alors pariez-vous sur l'AS ou sur CLG?!.
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, j'ai un magasin CLG à quelque chose comme 100 mètres de chez moi.  C'est aussi là que j'ai acheté mon Powerbook... Pour ce que j'en ai vu, ce sont des gens très pros, très sérieux. Evidemment, en cas de problème (ce qui n'arrivera pas, isn't it ?  ), c'est un plus indéniable, surtout quand on commence à être un client fidèle. Ensuite, suis-je pressé ou pas ? Euh, à condition qu'aucun médecin ne prenne ma tension dans les jours qui viennent, je devrais pouvoir survivre encore quelques jours sans être interné !


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

MrDiogene a dit:


> Oui, j'ai un magasin CLG à quelque chose comme 100 mètres de chez moi.  C'est aussi là que j'ai acheté mon Powerbook... Pour ce que j'en ai vu, ce sont des gens très pros, très sérieux. Evidemment, en cas de problème (ce qui n'arrivera pas, isn't it ?  ), c'est un plus indéniable, surtout quand on commence à être un client fidèle. Ensuite, suis-je pressé ou pas ? Euh, à condition qu'aucun médecin ne prenne ma tension dans les jours qui viennent, je devrais pouvoir survivre encore quelques jours sans être interné !



alors à ta place j'irais sur le CLG, pourquoi changer une équipe qui gagne?

pour ta tension, vient te souler avec nous, on fait ça en attendant nos livraisons.


----------



## MrDiogene (2 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> alors à ta place j'irais sur le CLG, pourquoi changer une équipe qui gagne?
> 
> pour ta tension, vient te souler avec nous, on fait ça en attendant nos livraisons.



C'est déjà fait, je suis en train de grave picoler la somme réservée à l'Apple Care. J'appelle ça MrDiogene Care, faut bien soigner les dégats de l'attente !!!


----------



## Paradise (2 Novembre 2006)

L'abus de Core 2 Duo est dangereux pour la santé !! :modo:


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> L'abus de Core 2 Duo est dangereux pour la santé !! :modo:



on sait, mais il déjà trop tard pour nous paradise. ;(

Dis, tu veux bien soigner tous les malades ici présents(surtout moi )? 

Je suis devenue un drogué de macg(je tourne a 3,5 messages/j )


----------



## MrDiogene (2 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> on sait, mais il déjà trop tard pour nous paradise. ;(
> 
> Dis, tu veux bien soigner tous les malades ici présents(surtout moi )?
> 
> Je suis devenue un drogué de macg(je tourne a 3,5 messages/j )




Je crois que tu viens de péter ton quota, Tarul !  
Le désoeuvrement c'est terrible, surtout quand seul Apple peut nous aider à remonter la pente... :hosto: 

Au fait, à part moi, d'autres membres du forum ont commandé via des revendeurs et non pas par le Store ?


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

MrDiogene a dit:


> Je crois que tu viens de péter ton quota, Tarul !
> Le désoeuvrement c'est terrible, surtout quand seul Apple peut nous aider à remonter la pente... :hosto:



_et ça empire de jour en jour.  _

pour le revendeur, je ne sais pas, pas beaucoup a mon avis. tu es peut être le premier.


----------



## root (2 Novembre 2006)

Vous cherchez du boulot?

J'peux p'tet vous aider


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Vous cherchez du boulot?
> 
> J'peux p'tet vous aider



nan, c'est bon, j'ai du boulot tranquille là maintenant, mais merci de ta proposition.


----------



## MrDiogene (2 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Vous cherchez du boulot?
> 
> J'peux p'tet vous aider



Ouhla ça va, en terme de boulot, j'ai encore de quoi faire ronronner mon vieux Powerbook !  
Mais l'alcool au travail, ça marche aussi, parfois...  
(Et puis bon, je serais tellement plus performant sur mon Macbook Pro... J'en suis sûr... oui, oui...)


----------



## xao85 (2 Novembre 2006)

Depuis l'attente du macbook moi aussi cher Tarul je suis devenu un drogu&#233; de macG... je doit &#234;tre pas loin de toi au nombre de message par jour!  :rateau: 
Je vais cr&#233;eer une association! Pour la cotisation 1841 euros SVP (le prix de mon macbook pro!)


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Depuis l'attente du macbook moi aussi cher Tarul je suis devenu un drogué de macG... je doit être pas loin de toi au nombre de message par jour!  :rateau:
> Je vais créeer une association! Pour la cotisation 1841 euros SVP (le prix de mon macbook pro!)



courage. 
pff en plus au boulot, y a peu de personnes vu que ce sont les vacances .


----------



## xao85 (2 Novembre 2006)

Idem à la BU, moi je révise les exams et quand j'en ai marre je vais faire un tour sur macG


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Idem à la BU, moi je révise les exams et quand j'en ai marre je vais faire un tour sur macG



en gros, tu fais comme moi. tu passes plus de temps sur macg qu'a bosser.


----------



## xao85 (2 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> en gros, tu fais comme moi. tu passes plus de temps sur macg qu'a bosser.


 
jevite quand m&#234;me parceque sinon G deux vieux qui vont me tuer si les notes ne sont pas bonnes   et ma demande daide pour macbook pro pour no&#235;l ne risque de pas &#234;tre prise en compte!


----------



## Xtrem (2 Novembre 2006)

MrDiogene a dit:


> J
> Au fait, &#224; part moi, d'autres membres du forum ont command&#233; via des revendeurs et non pas par le Store ?



Moi! J'ai command&#233; via un revendeurs! Bon ou mauvais choix, nous verrons bien... 

p.s: BOSSEZ BANDES DE FEIGNASSES!

...

Oh pis non en fait!


----------



## Wheeling (2 Novembre 2006)

Toujours pas de date de dispo chez mon revendeur  
bon d'accord ça fait seulement 10 jours que je l'ai commandé  , c'est bizarre on a mis moins de temps à me voler mon macbook pro 17 la dernière fois


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Toujours pas de date de dispo chez mon revendeur
> bon d'accord ça fait seulement 10 jours que je l'ai commandé  , c'est bizarre on a mis moins de temps à me voler mon macbook pro 17 la dernière fois



seulement 10jours.  Comment fais tu pour être aussi patient. moi ca ne fait que 4 jours que je l'ai commandé, et je deviens de plus en plus dingue d'impatience. Tu a commandé chez qui et tu as pris quel modèle avec quelle(s) option(s)?

pour ton ancien MBP, on te l'a réellement volé ou tu la revendu?


----------



## MrDiogene (2 Novembre 2006)

Ca fait 10 jours également, je l'ai commandé dès l'annonce officielle... 
Bonne question à tous ceux qui passent par un revendeur : vous pouvez préciser quelle enseigne ? Et sonner l'alarme dès que l'un d'entre vous a plus d'infos sur les livraisons !


----------



## Wheeling (2 Novembre 2006)

Non non on me l'a bien volé un macbook pro 17' tout neuf enfin 3 mois d'utilisation !!!! 

j'ai commandé le nouveau macbook pro 17' avec un DD 100 Go 7200 tours, le reste en standard  
Chez New Edge à Boulogne


----------



## Paradise (2 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Non non on me l'a bien vol&#233; un macbook pro 17' tout neuf enfin 3 mois d'utilisation !!!!
> 
> j'ai command&#233; le nouveau macbook pro 17' avec un DD 100 Go 7200 tours, le reste en standard
> Chez New Edge &#224; Boulogne




L'Apple Care prend sa en copte le vol....?  

excusez mon ignorance sur le sujet


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> L'Apple Care prend sa en copte le vol....?
> 
> excusez mon ignorance sur le sujet



nan, ce n'est qu'une extension de garantie, y a rien en assurance.


----------



## Paradise (2 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> nan, ce n'est qu'une extension de garantie, y a rien en assurance.



Birdel de Mirde je vais foncer assurer mon MacbookPro enfin je vais voir  
vous prenez une assu avec vos core2duo.? moi je pense que oui c'est indispensable je pense


----------



## root (2 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> Birdel de Mirde je vais foncer assurer mon MacbookPro enfin je vais voir
> vous prenez une assu avec vos core2duo.? moi je pense que oui c'est indispensable je pense



Bof... personne a tenté de piquer mon iBook...  

D'un autre côté, je le laisse pas tout seul bien en vue sur une table de café hein... :rose:


----------



## Wheeling (2 Novembre 2006)

Sans vouloir te faire peur le mien était sur mon bureau sur mon lieu de travail avec un cable anti vol kensington, et on etait présent au moment du vol, on a rien vu et rien entendu !!!!!!  A bon entendeur  

D'ailleur maintenant je suis à la recherche d'un antivol bruyant qui gu....le dès qu'on le chatouille   si vous avez un produit fiable je suis preneur


----------



## Shinji3rd (2 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Sans vouloir te faire peur le mien &#233;tait sur mon bureau sur mon lieu de travail avec un cable anti vol kensington, et on etait pr&#233;sent au moment du vol, on a rien vu et rien entendu !!!!!!  A bon entendeur
> 
> D'ailleur maintenant je suis &#224; la recherche d'un antivol bruyant qui gu....le d&#232;s qu'on le chatouille   si vous avez un produit fiable je suis preneur




voila ce qu'il te faut : iAlarm

&#231;a marche avec le d&#233;tecteur de mouvements du DD... &#231;a fait un peu jacky mais c efficace !


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> Birdel de Mirde je vais foncer assurer mon MacbookPro enfin je vais voir
> vous prenez une assu avec vos core2duo.? moi je pense que oui c'est indispensable je pense


faut voir si du coté de ton assurance civile prend en compte ce soucis de vol. Par contre j'ai pris l'apple care. 1 an pour une machine à ce prix c'est trop court.




Wheeling a dit:


> Sans vouloir te faire peur le mien était sur mon bureau sur mon lieu de travail avec un cable anti vol kensington, et on etait présent au moment du vol, on a rien vu et rien entendu !!!!!!  A bon entendeur
> 
> D'ailleur maintenant je suis à la recherche d'un antivol bruyant qui gu....le dès qu'on le chatouille   si vous avez un produit fiable je suis preneur



le cable est partis lui aussi? tu l'a attaché a un pied de chaise/table? Les boules on ne peut pas avoir confiance dans ses proches collègues... :/ surtout savoir que le type va voir tout ce que tu as sur ta machine... les boules quand même. y a pas de caméra de sécurité des fois dans ta boite? tu as portés plainte vu le prix de l'engin?

j'ai un collègue qui range son portable d'un placard fermé a clé(pas de tentation visible), il n'utilise que le cable lorsqu'il n'est pas loin.


----------



## Shinji3rd (2 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Sans vouloir te faire peur le mien était sur mon bureau sur mon lieu de travail avec un cable anti vol kensington, et on etait présent au moment du vol, on a rien vu et rien entendu !!!!!!  A bon entendeur



apparemment t pas le seul :

http://www.powerbook-fr.com/annonces/machines_volees_article79.html


----------



## Wheeling (2 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> apparemment t pas le seul :
> 
> http://www.powerbook-fr.com/annonces/machines_volees_article79.html



effectivement je suis belle et bien présent sur ce site  

le cable est resté accroché au meuble, et ce ne sont pas mes collègues car on etait tous ensemble  
bref ne perdez pas de vue votre petit bijou ça va très vite  

Concernant iAlarm, c'est la fameux logiciel que l'on trouve au state pour l'instant c'est ça ?


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> effectivement je suis belle et bien présent sur ce site
> 
> le cable est resté accroché au meuble, et ce ne sont pas mes collègues car on etait tous ensemble
> bref ne perdez pas de vue votre petit bijou ça va très vite
> ...



ca voudrais dire que le gars a arrache le mbp du cable, a mon que ce soit ce dernier qui ait morflé.? Oo il a du y aller comme un bourrin et a mon avis il a du y avoir de la casse. 

tant que j'y pense, kingthson ne couvrirait pas le produit si il est volé ou te rembourse une partie de l'objet? tu devrais regarder on ne sait jamais.


----------



## Shinji3rd (2 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Concernant iAlarm, c'est la fameux logiciel que l'on trouve au state pour l'instant c'est ça ?



En fait je n'en sais pas plus que ça... mais j'en ai vu plein de video il doit être en release qqpart... le nom serait iAlertU je crois...


----------



## Wheeling (2 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> En fait je n'en sais pas plus que ça... mais j'en ai vu plein de video il doit être en release qqpart... le nom serait iAlertU je crois...



Je vais chercher, je crois avoir lu sur le forum des infos à ce sujet, merci pour la vidéo de démo ça à l'air efficace


----------



## root (2 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Je vais chercher, je crois avoir lu sur le forum des infos à ce sujet, merci pour la vidéo de démo ça à l'air efficace



Oui, maintenant je comprends pourquoi BMW et Apple ont collaboré!


----------



## Shinji3rd (2 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Oui, maintenant je comprends pourquoi BMW et Apple ont collaboré!



à quand le dock pour macbook pro dans la boite a gants de toutes les BM?


----------



## root (3 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> à quand le dock pour macbook pro dans la boite a gants de toutes les BM?



Ainsi que l'ouverture des portières grâce à la télécommande FrontRow


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Ainsi que l'ouverture des portières grâce à la télécommande FrontRow



et au démarrage du moteur, et de l'autoradio par cette même télécommande.


----------



## root (3 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> et au démarrage du moteur, et de l'autoradio par cette même télécommande.



mais mais... à quoi sert la migthy mouse alors?!


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> mais mais... à quoi sert la migthy mouse alors?!



c'est simple, avec la bille tu dirige la voiture(attention a ce qu'elle ne "décroche" pas ), tu clique gauche pour accélérer et tu clique droit pour freiner. le bouton coté gauche sert a rétrograder pour reculer et le bouton du milieu pour mettre la vitesse avant.


----------



## Shinji3rd (3 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> c'est simple, avec la bille tu dirige la voiture(attention a ce qu'elle ne "décroche" pas ), tu clique gauche pour accélérer et tu clique droit pour freiner. le bouton coté gauche sert a rétrograder pour reculer et le bouton du milieu pour mettre la vitesse avant.



t'as jamais pensé à te faire embaucher par BMW? l'avenir des voitures est entre tes mains !!!


----------



## xao85 (3 Novembre 2006)

Ben moi c'est simple mon macbook ne me quitte jamais (à part pour les réparations ) ce sera de même pour le macbook pro...


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> t'as jamais pensé à te faire embaucher par BMW? l'avenir des voitures est entre tes mains !!!



en fait la mighty mouse, n'est pas trés bien pour faire le volant, la boule est trop petite. et j'ai moi, ça arrive qu'elle tourne dans le vide(et évidement a l'écran ca fait rien ). je vous laisse imaginer ce qui arrive lorsque vous tourner votre volant dans le vide et que ca ne change pas la trajectoire...


----------



## arnaud.ll (3 Novembre 2006)

Ayé j'ai reçu hier soir mon MBP 2,16 config de base. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'utiliser pleinement les fonctinnalités mais par rapport à mon ancien iBouc G4 933 il y a forcément de grosses différences de performances et de rendu. :rateau:

En fait tout est parfait... sauf : un pixel mort :hein:  et l'ajustage du clavier et du trackpad qui ont été faits par un astigmate :mouais:, ça gondole un peu... 

Sinon c'est nickel, enfin je veux dire alu !


----------



## MrDiogene (3 Novembre 2006)

arnaud.ll a dit:


> Ayé j'ai reçu hier soir mon MBP 2,16 config de base. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps d'utiliser pleinement les fonctinnalités mais par rapport à mon ancien iBouc G4 933 il y a forcément de grosses différences de performances et de rendu. :rateau:
> 
> En fait tout est parfait... sauf : un pixel mort :hein:  et l'ajustage du clavier et du trackpad qui ont été faits par un astigmate :mouais:, ça gondole un peu...
> 
> Sinon c'est nickel, enfin je veux dire alu !



Arg le pixel mort, la terreur renouvelée à chaque changement de machine... Sinon, les défauts de montage, c'est si flagrant que ça ?
J'imagine que tu l'as commandé directement sur le Store, non ? J'ai l'impression que ce sont les premiers modèles des 15' (les 2,16Ghz) qui arrivent les premiers, mais je me trompe peut-être...


----------



## xao85 (3 Novembre 2006)

Koi ça gondole et est ce que ça jaunit????


----------



## arnaud.ll (3 Novembre 2006)

MrDiogene a dit:


> Arg le pixel mort, la terreur renouvelée à chaque changement de machine... Sinon, les défauts de montage, c'est si flagrant que ça ?
> J'imagine que tu l'as commandé directement sur le Store, non ? J'ai l'impression que ce sont les premiers modèles des 15' (les 2,16Ghz) qui arrivent les premiers, mais je me trompe peut-être...



Vous voyez l'effet du soleil sur l'océan... ben c'est une peu pareil, ce n'est pas totalement plat il y a une sotre de renflement et quelques touches sur les bords qui débordent un peu vers le haut.

Pour le trackpad c'est comme si la pièce était un tantinet mal taillée et du coup il a fallut pousser pour qu'elle rentre, du coup ça entraîne une petite vaguellette sur le bord à l'ajustage.

Mais rassurez vous, c'est très loin de la malfaçon et on oublie très vite sauf si on est maniaque. Disons que je trouve que ça peche un peu pour une machine de ce prix.

Pour mon poisson (pardon pixel) mort bloqué sur le rouge, il est sur le coté droit de l'écran à environ 4 cm en alignement central. Ce genre de détail m'énerve mais je ne vais pas en faire une maladie, quelques séances de kiné et peut être que ça ira mieux.

J'ai passé ma commande par le store le 25 et je suis passé à l'entpot TNT de Nice hier soir. J'ai pu y voir un iMac refurbished qui lui a été bien traité contrairement à bon nombre de paquets ce qui fait froid dans le dos... genre un bain de minuit en plein hiver (et en Islande).

Finalement je n'aurai pas besoin de noyer mon chagrin puisque je suis quand même très très très content :love:

arnaud, océanonos


----------



## arnaud.ll (3 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Koi ça gondole et est ce que ça jaunit????



Qu'on soit à Venise ou à Nice il n'y pas de quoi donner le mal de mer, ceci dit je pense que la bécane va faire un tabac ! :rose:

Oui je sais, comme toi je devrais avoir honte...


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Koi ça gondole et est ce que ça jaunit????


Toi, tu sors, tu vas finir pour nous porter la poisse. 




arnaud.ll a dit:


> Vous voyez l'effet du soleil sur l'océan... ben c'est une peu pareil, ce n'est pas totalement plat il y a une sotre de renflement et quelques touches sur les bords qui débordent un peu vers le haut.
> 
> Pour le trackpad c'est comme si la pièce était un tantinet mal taillée et du coup il a fallut pousser pour qu'elle rentre, du coup ça entraîne une petite vaguellette sur le bord à l'ajustage.
> 
> ...



je trouve dommage (pour toi, et surtout la "vaguelette" )qu'il y ait ces deux problèmes qui viennent un peu gâché ton achat. Et sinon tes photos, c'est pour quand? :love:


----------



## arnaud.ll (3 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je trouve dommage (pour toi, et surtout la "vaguelette" )qu'il y ait ces deux problèmes qui viennent un peu gâché ton achat. Et sinon tes photos, c'est pour quand? :love:



Petite précision, la vaguelle ne concerne pas la partie d'utilisation du trackpad qui est plane comme il faut mais simplement le bord d'ajustement donc rien de grave du tout.

Qaunt-aux photos, il va falloir attendre que je récupère mes dossiers dans le disque dur de mon ibook (pais à son âme de bouc que j'aime), vu que je n'ai pas envie d'avoir à gérer plusieurs dossiers photos. Mais promis, dès que ce sera fait (mais c'est pas pour tout de suite) et si personne n'a eu la gentillesses d'en mettre, j'en ferai avec mon beau (qui a dit sapin, sort !) 30D.


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

arnaud.ll a dit:


> Petite précision, la vaguelle ne concerne pas la partie d'utilisation du trackpad qui est plane comme il faut mais simplement le bord d'ajustement donc rien de grave du tout.
> 
> Qaunt-aux photos, il va falloir attendre que je récupère mes dossiers dans le disque dur de mon ibook (pais à son âme de bouc que j'aime), vu que je n'ai pas envie d'avoir à gérer plusieurs dossiers photos. Mais promis, dès que ce sera fait (mais c'est pas pour tout de suite) et si personne n'a eu la gentillesses d'en mettre, j'en ferai avec mon beau (qui a dit sapin, sort !) 30D.



on a déjà eut des photos, mais j'aime harceler les gens pour qu'ils mettent leur impression et les photos.


----------



## arnaud.ll (3 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> on a déjà eut des photos, mais j'aime harceler les gens pour qu'ils mettent leur impression et les photos.




Déjà que t'as quasiment le même chat que moi... pffff m'en fous, j'aurais mes 2 Go dans pas longtemps longtemps:rateau:


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

arnaud.ll a dit:


> Déjà que t'as quasiment le même chat que moi... pffff m'en fous, j'aurais mes 2 Go dans pas longtemps longtemps:rateau:



ppff m'en fou, je l'aurais(avec un peu de chance) avant toi. :rateau: 

si tu aimes les chats, montre nous ça ici :love:


----------



## Shinji3rd (3 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> en fait la mighty mouse, n'est pas trés bien pour faire le volant, la boule est trop petite. et j'ai moi, ça arrive qu'elle tourne dans le vide(et évidement a l'écran ca fait rien ). je vous laisse imaginer ce qui arrive lorsque vous tourner votre volant dans le vide et que ca ne change pas la trajectoire...



......mais c pas grave.... si t'as un accident, t'as juste à faire pomme-Z :rateau:


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> ......mais c pas grave.... si t'as un accident, t'as juste à faire pomme-Z :rateau:



où tu feras un "tagzok aussi" a un nain qui te diras "tagazok mon frère, tu es ici car tu es mort dans d'atroces souffrances. écoute"*bruit de toi en train de mourir* :rateau:


----------



## Wheeling (3 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> où tu feras un "tagzok aussi" a un nain qui te diras "tagazok mon frère, tu es ici car tu es mort dans d'atroces souffrances. écoute"*bruit de toi en train de mourir* :rateau:



je vois que l'attente pour certain est difficilement supportable :modo:


----------



## jgar (3 Novembre 2006)

ça y est ! le mien viens d'être expédié...
Ca va être une longue semaine...


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> ça y est ! le mien viens d'être expédié...
> Ca va être une longue semaine...



moi aussi, il vient de partir. a tous les coups, nos deux MBP(ce sont des frères) font le voyage ensemble.

par contre, je viens de me prendre une journée de plus dans la tête, date estimée le 11Nov :/


----------



## jgar (3 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> moi aussi, il vient de partir. a tous les coups, nos deux MBP(ce sont des frères) font le voyage ensemble.
> 
> par contre, je viens de me prendre une journée de plus dans la tête, date estimée le 11Nov :/



En ligne ils me disent le 12 (c'est un dimanche ) et dans l'email de notification ils marquent le 14


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> En ligne ils me disent le 12 (c'est un dimanche ) et dans l'email de notification ils marquent le 14



encore heureux qu'ils indiquent que c'est sujet à changement. parce que le 11 novembre en france, TNT risque de ne pas travailler(armistice) .

que t'indique l'apecode.com?


----------



## jgar (3 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> encore heureux qu'ils indiquent que c'est sujet à changement. parce que le 11 novembre en france, TNT risque de ne pas travailler(armistice) .
> 
> que t'indique l'apecode.com?



Oui et encore moins un dimanche...
Je ne connaissais pas l'apecode.com, d'où sort tu cette adresse ?


----------



## MrDiogene (3 Novembre 2006)

Vous plaignez pas, vous au moins vous avez une vague approximation...  
Moi ne nage dans l'incertitude originelle, celle qui vous pousse à patauger dans les volcans !!! :rateau: 
(Comment ça je vais pas bien ?  )


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> Oui et encore moins un dimanche...
> Je ne connaissais pas l'apecode.com, d'où sort tu cette adresse ?



je la sort de ma boite à malice.  plus sérieusement, il y a  poste dédié a la traduction de l'état de livraison sur le forum switch. 

pour les autres, j'ai des nouvelles a propos de la CG sur les MBP 15,4", la CG n'est plus downlocké selon macbidouille.

ce qui est en soi une excellente nouvelle.  :love: 

je le veux mon prrréécciieeuuxxx!!!  :love:

*une équipe d'infirmier débarque chez Tarul et l'embarque vers un hosto psychiatrique.*


----------



## jgar (3 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> que t'indique l'apecode.com?




Ben je rentre mon numéro et ça ne m'indique absolument rien...


----------



## arnaud.ll (3 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> Ben je rentre mon numéro et ça ne m'indique absolument rien...



Attnetion, mon MBP est arrivé par TNT uniquement sans passer par la case KetN donc pas de suivi apecode pour moi et peut être pour vous . Pour info voici ce que m'a indiqué le tracking TNT :

02 nov. 2006 18:05 Nice Delivered 02 nov. 2006 16:00 Nice Held For Customer Pickup 02 nov. 2006 06:27 Lyon Consignment Received At Transit Point 02 nov. 2006 05:49 Lyon Consignment Received At Transit Point 31 oct. 2006 15:10 Lyon Consignment Received At Transit Point 30 oct. 2006 18:47 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 30 oct. 2006 18:43 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 30 oct. 2006 11:15 Amsterdam Consignment Received At Transit Point 27 oct. 2006 10:41 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 26 oct. 2006 12:02 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> Ben je rentre mon numéro et ça ne m'indique absolument rien...



c'est bien le numéro d'expédition que tu as reçut dans ton 2eme mail que tu as mis?(commençant pas 80)


----------



## jgar (3 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> c'est bien le numéro d'expédition que tu as reçut dans ton 2eme mail que tu as mis?(commençant pas 80)



oui oui


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

je n'ai pas eut acc&#232;s a ces infos, les deux premiers jours apr&#232;s avoir fait ma commande. peut &#234;tre plus tard.


----------



## Shinji3rd (3 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> moi aussi, il vient de partir. a tous les coups, nos deux MBP(ce sont des frères) font le voyage ensemble.
> 
> par contre, je viens de me prendre une journée de plus dans la tête, date estimée le 11Nov :/



profite-en bien! pour l'instant t'es tranquille mais dès que tu le reçoit, plus un moment de répit ! photos, floppée de tests et commentaires t'attentent !!! quel boulot !


----------



## Xtrem (3 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> profite-en bien! pour l'instant t'es tranquille mais dès que tu le reçoit, plus un moment de répit ! photos, floppée de tests et commentaires t'attentent !!! quel boulot !



Ca va reportager un max' d'ici deux semaines! 

Purée, aujourd'hui, je suis allé faire un tour à la Fnac et j'ai vu les deux MacBook et les deux autres Macbook Pro l'un à côté de l'autre... c'est quand même une belle famille de portable!

Épatant. Je me suis fait du mal, là!


----------



## Tarul (4 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> profite-en bien! pour l'instant t'es tranquille mais d&#232;s que tu le re&#231;oit, plus un moment de r&#233;pit ! photos, flopp&#233;e de tests et commentaires t'attentent !!! quel boulot !




compte sur moi. 

Je me demande m&#234;me si je ne ferais mieux pas de faire un blog &#224; ce sujet. en plus j'ai quelques projet sur mac os X sur le feu.
 quand pensez-vous? &#231;a vous plairez?


----------



## zenric (4 Novembre 2006)

Oui Tarul envois !!!

Moi je commande à la fnac, mon MBP 15"4 lundi, environ 15jours d'attente, pendant lesquels je vais acheter 1Go de ram et un sac Be-ez Le Bag, l'attente va être longue, mais après à moi Final cut ....


----------



## njx (4 Novembre 2006)

Moi je vais d'abord revendre mon ibook G4+isight :love:, ensuite quelques semaines avant noel je vais allé à la fnac pour un commander le 2,16Ghz(j'ai encore un coupon de reduc de 6% valable jusqu'à la fin de l'année!). Je pense que le bond entre le G4 et le C2D sera enorme, le "petit" macbook pro me suffira largement ! Et en plus je vais encore prendre un LA Robe Blanc et Noir. 
Personnellement je me suis jamais bien senti sur l'ibook (trop petit?! le plastic?!) pourtant j'aime bien sa grande autonomie !!


----------



## Tarul (4 Novembre 2006)

zenric a dit:


> Oui Tarul envois !!!
> 
> Moi je commande à la fnac, mon MBP 15"4 lundi, environ 15jours d'attente, pendant lesquels je vais acheter 1Go de ram et un sac Be-ez Le Bag, l'attente va être longue, mais après à moi Final cut ....


Ayez, il est créée (voir ici). Bienvenu dans l'attente interminable. 




njx a dit:


> Moi je vais d'abord revendre mon ibook G4+isight :love:, ensuite quelques semaines avant noel je vais allé à la fnac pour un commander le 2,16Ghz(j'ai encore un coupon de reduc de 6% valable jusqu'à la fin de l'année!). Je pense que le bond entre le G4 et le C2D sera enorme, le "petit" macbook pro me suffira largement ! Et en plus je vais encore prendre un LA Robe Blanc et Noir.
> Personnellement je me suis jamais bien senti sur l'ibook (trop petit?! le plastic?!) pourtant j'aime bien sa grande autonomie !!



Je ne sais pas si tu retrouveras ton autonomie, mais à mon avis ce sera compensé par le gain de performance.


----------



## njx (4 Novembre 2006)

L'autonomie c'est pas bien grave, la plus part du temps je suis sur secteur


----------



## JP67 (4 Novembre 2006)

Je suis impatient de voir tout ça. :rateau: 
J'ai aussi commandé mon MBP (modèle d'entrée de gamme), sauf que c'était il y a un mois. A l'époque, le magasin où je l'ai commandé n'était plus livré par Apple...
Agréable surprise donc, que cette Rev qui arrive au bon moment, et m'octroie de 512 Mo de mémoire supplémentaire, ainsi que 40 Go de DD, j'en passe et des meilleures.
Tout ceci avec la remise étudiants bien sûr


----------



## Rafou (4 Novembre 2006)

C'est marrant je suis un peu dans la m&#234;me situation : j'ai le m&#234;me iBook et j'aimerais bien passer vers une MacBook Pro C2D.

Je suis pass&#233; &#224; la Fnac et je demande &#224; un _animateur Apple_ quand le magasin recevra les machines, il me r&#233;pond "apr&#232;s les f&#234;tes de No&#235;l". Je pense que je vais me diriger vers l'AppleStore...


----------



## Shinji3rd (4 Novembre 2006)

Rafou a dit:


> C'est marrant je suis un peu dans la même situation : j'ai le même iBook et j'aimerais bien passer vers une MacBook Pro C2D.
> 
> Je suis passé à la Fnac et je demande à un _animateur Apple_ quand le magasin recevra les machines, il me répond "après les fêtes de Noël". Je pense que je vais me diriger vers l'AppleStore...



Passer d'un G4 à un MBP C2D... tu ne regretteras surement pas 

Je suis passé par l'apple store (éducation) aussi, à la fnac ils vendent encore les anciens :mouais:


----------



## njx (5 Novembre 2006)

Rafou a dit:


> Je suis passé à la Fnac et je demande à un _animateur Apple_ quand le magasin recevra les machines, il me répond "après les fêtes de Noël". Je pense que je vais me diriger vers l'AppleStore...



C'est louche, sur le store apple marque "Expédié sous: 3 jours" pour le 2,16. En tout cas ça me ferais bien ch..r de passer à coté d'une remise de 6%. 
Je vais me renseigner à la fnac où je vais d'habitude durant la semaine pour une commande!


----------



## Tarul (5 Novembre 2006)

njx a dit:


> C'est louche, sur le store apple marque "Expédié sous: 3 jours" pour le 2,16. En tout cas ça me ferais bien ch..r de passer à coté d'une remise de 6%.
> Je vais me renseigner à la fnac où je vais d'habitude durant la semaine pour une commande!



apple, se réserve la priorité des MBP fabriqué dasn un 1er temps, cela n'a rien d'étonnant. je confirme qu'en 3-4jours, c'est expédeié lorsque l'on commande par l'AS.


----------



## Xtrem (5 Novembre 2006)

J'ai chop&#233; le mien (enfin "chop&#233;" euh... r&#233;serv&#233; plut&#244;t ) dans un magasin se nommant Art Computer, en Suisse. 

Je ne suis pas entrain de faire de la pub gratuite mais cette enseigne est touch&#233;e directement par Apple, je crois, &#233;tant donn&#233; que mon MacBookP. arrivera assez vite finalement si on se fie aux quelques derniers commentaires du dessus annoncant l'arriv&#233;e du MacBookP ph.2 "apr&#232;s No&#235;l"

Je ne sais pas si ce magasin existe en France...


----------



## sisl12 (5 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> J'ai chopé le mien (enfin "chopé" euh... réservé plutôt ) dans un magasin se nommant Art Computer, en Suisse.
> 
> Je ne suis pas entrain de faire de la pub gratuite mais cette enseigne est touchée directement par Apple, je crois, étant donné que mon MacBookP. arrivera assez vite finalement si on se fie aux quelques derniers commentaires du dessus annoncant l'arrivée du MacBookP ph.2 "après Noël"
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ce magasin existe en France...


 
Ben'jespere que non...  

Aux dernieres nouvelles y'a eut du changement dans le magasin donc maintenant je ne sais pas mais avant...

Une amie avait un bon vieux G3 minitower mais pas de modem... Voulant de temps en temps aller sur le net elle va au magasin (c'etait il y a 2-3 ans). Reponce du vendeur "ah non ca n'existe plus il va falloir racheter un ordinateur."  Le jours d'après je me pointe avec elle et lui demande un modem serie, le type s'execute..... Du foutage de geule! 
A geneve le magasin A+ a la terassiere est vraiment fabuleux, le gerant passioné, un vrai délice!

Pour en revenir au sujet mon macbook doit arriver mercredi!!!:love:


----------



## xao85 (6 Novembre 2006)

njx a dit:


> Moi je vais d'abord revendre mon ibook G4+isight :love:, ensuite quelques semaines avant noel je vais all&#233; &#224; la fnac pour un commander le 2,16Ghz(j'ai encore un coupon de reduc de 6% valable jusqu'&#224; la fin de l'ann&#233;e!). Je pense que le bond entre le G4 et le C2D sera enorme, le "petit" macbook pro me suffira largement ! Et en plus je vais encore prendre un LA Robe Blanc et Noir.
> Personnellement je me suis jamais bien senti sur l'ibook (trop petit?! le plastic?!) pourtant j'aime bien sa grande autonomie !!


 
Moie je vais faire pareil... vers no&#235;l jach&#232;te, mais sur lapple store avec 8% :love:


----------



## xao85 (6 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Toi, tu sors, tu vas finir pour nous porter la poisse.


 

Ou est la sortie??? tiens windows... :rateau: Ausecours!!!! Je reviens, je dirai plus de méchanceté...


----------



## Xtrem (6 Novembre 2006)

Et Hop... une nouvelle semaine d'attente qui recommence pleines d'impatiences, de meurtres etc.!!!

Restons patient... attendons!

Pour les quelques 2 - 3 p'tits chanceux qui recevront leurs machines cette semaine, je tiens &#224; leur faire part de ce message totalement personnel et tr&#232;s court: :love: *J'vous emmerde!* :love: ...


----------



## root (6 Novembre 2006)

je compatis; j'édite mon adresse de livaison tous les jours pour passer le temps....


----------



## jgar (6 Novembre 2006)

L'apecode.com m'affiche le 8 novembre dans la colonne ETA


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> L'apecode.com m'affiche le 8 novembre dans la colonne ETA



moi le 6, mais bon, ce n'est pas pour aujourd'hui qu'il arrive à ma porte je pense.


----------



## jgar (6 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> moi le 6, mais bon, ce n'est pas pour aujourd'hui qu'il arrive à ma porte je pense.



ça veut dire quoi alors ? je l'aurais encore cette semaine ? 
A mon avis, c'est la date d'arrivée dans le centre de distribution...


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> ça veut dire quoi alors ? je l'aurais encore cette semaine ?
> A mon avis, c'est la date d'arrivée dans le centre de distribution...



c'est ce que je pense, mais rien ne dit qu'il est en france ce centre. Bref a l'arrivée du centre, on peut compter au minium 2 jours(il passe par la route a mon avis).

j'ai sur l'apecode le 6 nov commet ETA, mais après l'AS me dit encore le 11 nov.(à l'origine c'était le 8Nov). p'tête bien que tu l'auras cette semaine, p'tête bien que non.


----------



## Tarul (6 Novembre 2006)

tient, mon apecode et l'apple tracker viennent de changer. Mon MBP a enfin sa place de r&#233;serv&#233;(la vache c'est long pour r&#233;server une place. Oo)
Maintenant la livraison est pr&#233;vu pour vendredi(&#224; la limite j'aurais pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; que &#231;a reste le samedi, je sais, je ne suis jamais content).


----------



## Xtrem (6 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> tient, mon apecode et l'apple tracker viennent de changer. Mon MBP a enfin sa place de réservé(la vache c'est long pour réserver une place. Oo)
> Maintenant la livraison est prévu pour vendredi(à la limite j'aurais préféré que ça reste le samedi, je sais, je ne suis jamais content).



Ca s'approche, ça s'approche! :rateau:


----------



## MrDiogene (7 Novembre 2006)

Bonne nouvelle, les premiers revendeurs parisiens reçoivent leurs machines ! La preuve, j'ai pu acheter aujourd'hui mon MBP 15' 2,33 chez Alis Informatique. A priori, ils ont reçu les deux modèles de 15'. Eh oui, j'en ai eu marre d'attendre des news du magasin où j'avais réservé, sans garantie aucune d'en avoir dans les prochains jours (semaines ?). Bon, ça n'a pas été facile de les régler, vu qu'ils ne prenaient pas de chèque et que ma CB est plafonnée, mais on s'en est sortis... Et qui c'est qui est en train de tout installer sur son nouveau Mac, hmm ? ;-)


----------



## stcbr (7 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,


Pffff j'ai un cruel dilemne.... le 15" ou le 17" ????? Mon banquier dirait le 15 mais mon coeur le 17... J'ai deja eu un macbook pro en 15 et cette fois ci je pencherais plus vers le 17.
Mais je le veux rapidement, le 17" etant plus long &#224; attendre j'ai peur de ne pas r&#233;sister &#224; cette longue attente !
Aidez moi &#224; choisir !!!!!!!! SVP
J'h&#233;site donc entre le mod&#233;le de base avec option 160Go de DD ou le 17 en configuration standard...
Cordialement.


----------



## Shinji3rd (7 Novembre 2006)

stcbr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Pffff j'ai un cruel dilemne.... le 15" ou le 17" ????? Mon banquier dirait le 15 mais mon coeur le 17... J'ai deja eu un macbook pro en 15 et cette fois ci je pencherais plus vers le 17.
> ...



Ben moi j'attends mon 17" pour le 15 Nov 
je pense que tu as compris quelle machine j'allais te conseiller  surtout que tu connais déjà le 15 en coreduo par contre pour le DD je te conseille le 100Go plus rapide que les autres à 7200tpm en plus il te fait baisser le prix du 17" de 110 !  et si t'as besoin de plus en stockage un DD externe en FW800 reste une excellente solution.
Donc avec cette config et la réduc étudiant je m'en suis tiré pour 2473 ce qui est résonnable pour un 17"

bon achat !


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2006)

MrDiogene a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle, les premiers revendeurs parisiens reçoivent leurs machines ! La preuve, j'ai pu acheter aujourd'hui mon MBP 15' 2,33 chez Alis Informatique. A priori, ils ont reçu les deux modèles de 15'. Eh oui, j'en ai eu marre d'attendre des news du magasin où j'avais réservé, sans garantie aucune d'en avoir dans les prochains jours (semaines ?). Bon, ça n'a pas été facile de les régler, vu qu'ils ne prenaient pas de chèque et que ma CB est plafonnée, mais on s'en est sortis... Et qui c'est qui est en train de tout installer sur son nouveau Mac, hmm ? ;-)


rahhah!! c'est pas posssibleeeuuuu!!! Tu n'as pas honte d'avoir un MBP en grillant une bonne partie des posteurs? Vengeance 

Sinon il est pour quand ton rapport? 


stcbr a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Pffff j'ai un cruel dilemne.... le 15" ou le 17" ????? Mon banquier dirait le 15 mais mon coeur le 17... J'ai deja eu un macbook pro en 15 et cette fois ci je pencherais plus vers le 17.
> ...


Tu en as réllement besoin du 17", les MBP 15" + un écran ne te suffirait pas?


----------



## lillumultipass (7 Novembre 2006)

moi ça été un peu la merdouille mon achat de mbp: mardi dernier, je passe commande, mais comme mon conseiller bancaire n'a de conseiller que le nom et est un imbécile fini, ma cb a été bloquée vers l'international, et donc ma commande annulée jeudi. jeudi soir j'en ai donc refait une, mais il ne doit partir que le 7 et arriver vers le 16....snif, snif


----------



## root (7 Novembre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> moi ça été un peu la merdouille mon achat de mbp: mardi dernier, je passe commande, mais comme mon conseiller bancaire n'a de conseiller que le nom et est un imbécile fini, ma cb a été bloquée vers l'international, et donc ma commande annulée jeudi. jeudi soir j'en ai donc refait une, mais il ne doit partir que le 7 et arriver vers le 16....snif, snif



tsss... et moi j'ai commandé le 26 octobre et il n'arrivera que le 15! et tu oses te plaindre? grrrrr...


----------



## lillumultipass (7 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> tsss... et moi j'ai commandé le 26 octobre et il n'arrivera que le 15! et tu oses te plaindre? grrrrr...




ouais mais toi t'as pris un un 17" et surement customisé...moi je prends le 15" de base, avec juste de la RAM en plus, donc il est dispo super rapidement!

Mais je comprends ce que tu ressens, ça fait long c'est sur!


----------



## root (7 Novembre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> ouais mais toi t'as pris un un 17" et surement customisé...moi je prends le 15" de base, avec juste de la RAM en plus, donc il est dispo super rapidement!
> 
> Mais je comprends ce que tu ressens, ça fait long c'est sur!



bouh... j'l'ai même pas customisé... j'le voulais en rose, mais le gars au téléphone s'est moqué de moi! :love:

Ceci dit, j'ai aussi commandé d'autres trucs avec qui ne sont pas livrables tout de suite... et ça participe surement à mon attente. Résultat, je la ferme et je retourne bosser!


----------



## lanss07 (7 Novembre 2006)

juste pour info,
je viens de recevoir le mien, sans défaut apparents et il s'avère que le DD de 120g de base est un hitachi de la même génération que le 160, donc également en perpendicular!!!
bonnes nouvelles donc


----------



## zenric (7 Novembre 2006)

Et moi, j'ai commandé mon MBP 15" de base (mais quel base !!!), à la fnac hier, j'ai sondé les apple center, genre IC, et j'ai pas aimé, j'ai pas sentis les vendeurs, pour vendre, ça va, mais dès que tu as un soucis, y a plus personne; j'ai un ami qui à testé...

Donc, commande passée, délais prévus, 2-4 semaines, c'est long, mais avec la carte adhérent, c'est -5% :love:.En plus je suis prévenus par téléphone, ce qui m'éviteras de checker par internet la venue de l'enfant prodige.J'ai quand même hâte....


----------



## root (7 Novembre 2006)

zenric a dit:


> Et moi, j'ai commandé mon MBP 15" de base (mais quel base !!!), à la fnac hier, j'ai sondé les apple center, genre IC, et j'ai pas aimé, j'ai pas sentis les vendeurs, pour vendre, ça va, mais dès que tu as un soucis, y a plus personne; j'ai un ami qui à testé...



le SAV fnac est mieux?

chez moi en tout cas j'ai gouté: leurs vendeurs essaient de te fourger n'importe quoi tant ils ne maitrisent pas le sujet et lorsqu'il s'agit de d'assumer les problèmes qui surviennent après-coup y a plus personne! Plus jamais la fnac pour un achat d'une valeur supérieur à 30 euros....


----------



## jgar (7 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> tient, mon apecode et l'apple tracker viennent de changer. Mon MBP a enfin sa place de réservé(la vache c'est long pour réserver une place. Oo)
> Maintenant la livraison est prévu pour vendredi(à la limite j'aurais préféré que ça reste le samedi, je sais, je ne suis jamais content).



C'est marrant, le mien avait sa place de reservé depuis samedi et il est parti hier... toujours prévu pour arriver le 8 selon l'apecode...


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2006)

lanss07 a dit:


> juste pour info,
> je viens de recevoir le mien, sans défaut apparents et il s'avère que le DD de 120g de base est un hitachi de la même génération que le 160, donc également en perpendicular!!!
> bonnes nouvelles donc


comment es tu sur qu'il est perpendiculaire? Si tu as raison c'est une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Xtrem (7 Novembre 2006)

Le petit MrDiogene est prié de faire le rapport de son nouveau MacBook Pro le plus vite possible pour les petits impatieux que nous sommes! 

Fais chauffer ton APN mon p'tit... on veut de l'image aussi! 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Paradise (7 Novembre 2006)

Alors vos MacBook pro toujours p&#244; l&#224;.??   

c'est les dernier jours les plus durs!!!    vivement vos avis et tests


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> Alors vos MacBook pro toujours pô là.??
> 
> c'est les dernier jours les plus durs!!!    vivement vos avis et tests


NAAAAANNNNN, l'es toujours pas là, snif. JE souffre le martyr, pour suivre mes aventures mac, aller sur mon blog.  

comment ça je fais de la pub? 

plus serieusement, cette semaine va être longue.  trés longue. mais après je vais me faire un plaisir de rappports.


----------



## lanss07 (7 Novembre 2006)

> comment es tu sur qu'il est perpendiculaire? Si tu as raison c'est une bonne nouvelle.



j'ai regarder sur le net avec le numéro d'identification du dd
c'est un 7k160 en version 120 g


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Nous avons le regret de vous annoncer que l'avion qui transportait vos mac c'est crash&#233;... De plus une gr&#234;ve est en route dans les usines chinoises.(des chinois qui se reb&#232;lent est-ce bien r&#233;aliste ) P&#233;nurie pr&#233;vu pendant deux semaines voir trois mais si vous voulez il reste des power book en stock??? :rateau: 

Je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens quon va memb&#234;ter quand je vais attendre le mien...


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Dailleur j'ésite entre les deux versions de 15 pouces, une carte graphique de 256 MO me parait mieux pour faire face aux jeux futurs... Mais le processeur je pense pas que ça change grand chose vu la faible différence entre les deux... enfin si yen a qui ont des avis je suis preneur!


----------



## Xtrem (7 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Dailleur j'ésite entre les deux versions de 15 pouces, une carte graphique de 256 MO me parait mieux pour faire face aux jeux futurs... Mais le processeur je pense pas que ça change grand chose vu la faible différence entre les deux... enfin si yen a qui ont des avis je suis preneur!



J'ai une devise, un peu nulle, mais une devise quand même: Mieux vaut payer un peu plus cher pour que ca tienne un peu plus longtemps. 

Le problème, c'est que c'est de l'informatique et l'informatique, ça évolue toujours au point où ça ne s'arretera jamais... Donc mon avis, et si ton porte-feuille le permet, est d'investir dans le plus gros pour éviter d'avoir des regrets ou faire des mises à jours Hardware qui finalement, te reviendra peut-être plus cher au final.

Enfin après, c'est chacun son point de vue.


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Oui je suis dac en esp&#233;rant ne pas subir le calvere que j'ai eu avec mon macbook... J'esp&#232;re que les machines sont biens finis...

Mais il est clair quil va plus rester grand chose sur le compte en banque si je prend celui &#224; 2.33Ghz


----------



## jgar (7 Novembre 2006)

Personellement j'ai préféré prendre le modèle 2,16 avec 2 Go de RAM (le processeur est pas beaucoup moins performant, mais peut être moins gourmand et chauffe moins)
La CG 128 me suffira largement je pense...


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Nous avons le regret de vous annoncer que l'avion qui transportait vos mac c'est crashé... De plus une grêve est en route dans les usines chinoises.(des chinois qui se rebèlent est-ce bien réaliste ) Pénurie prévu pendant deux semaines voir trois mais si vous voulez il reste des power book en stock??? :rateau:
> 
> Je sais pas pourquoi mais je sens quon va membêter quand je vais attendre le mien...


le Sage dit : si tu ne veux pas que l'on te fasse du mal, alors n'en fait pas aux autres(un truc comme ça).  je sens que je vais m'amuser. 


xao85 a dit:


> Dailleur j'ésite entre les deux versions de 15 pouces, une carte graphique de 256 MO me parait mieux pour faire face aux jeux futurs... Mais le processeur je pense pas que ça change grand chose vu la faible différence entre les deux... enfin si yen a qui ont des avis je suis preneur!


Il est clair que la difference de processeur ne va pas changer grand chose. Faut voir si tu es pret à mettre environ 500? de plus pour pouvoir jouer sur un portable. C'est à toi d'en parler avec ton portefeuille.


----------



## manustyle (7 Novembre 2006)

Hello,

est-ce que le ventilo se met souvent en route ? est-il bruyant ?

merci


----------



## xao85 (7 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> le Sage dit : si tu ne veux pas que l'on te fasse du mal, alors n'en fait pas aux autres(un truc comme &#231;a).  je sens que je vais m'amuser.
> 
> Il est clair que la difference de processeur ne va pas changer grand chose. Faut voir si tu es pret &#224; mettre environ 500? de plus pour pouvoir jouer sur un portable. C'est &#224; toi d'en parler avec ton portefeuille.


 
Je me demande si je vais vous le dire quand je vais le commander ce cher petit...  

Sinon mon portefeuille d&#232;s que je lui dit "macbook pro" il devient tout vert...


----------



## Lord (7 Novembre 2006)

A y est, Macbook Pro C2D 2.33, 2Go, 160Go arriv&#233; ce matin via l'Applestore.

Command&#233; le 26/10, exp&#233;di&#233; le 2/11, arriv&#233; le 7/11.

M&#233;fiez vous du tracker TNT il bugge semble t il : il indiquait Transit &#224; Shanghai hier &#224; 18h59, puis Arnhem &#224; 19h00 et il est arriv&#233; chez moi &#224; Paris ce matin vers 11h. Finalement, il est arriv&#233; avec 2 jours d'avance sur l'ETA de l'Apple Store.

Bref:
il est beau
il est rapide
tr&#232;s silencieux (impressionnant meme, et meme pas de whine)
il chauffe pas trop encore (mais j'attends d'installer XP ce soir pour le tester...)
il a tout plein de connecteurs
il est bien fini

=> Bref il me fait une meilleure impression que le macbook que j'avais test&#233; deux semaines (mais qui &#233;tait d&#233;ja un tres beau produit!).

Bon courage pour l'attente &#224; tous.


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Je me demande si je vais vous le dire quand je vais le commander ce cher petit...
> 
> Sinon mon portefeuille dès que je lui dit "macbook pro" il devient tout vert...


Sisi dis nous tout.  De toute façon, on a les moyens de te faire parler. Pas vrai tout le monde? 
Et ton portefeuille il devient vert pomme quand il tombe dans les pomme a l'annonce du prix? haha  Elle est bonne hein? 



Lord a dit:


> A y est, Macbook Pro C2D 2.33, 2Go, 160Go arrivé ce matin via l'Applestore.
> 
> Commandé le 26/10, expédié le 2/11, arrivé le 7/11.
> 
> ...


je suis dégoûter. le mien a été expédie le 1, et je dois encore attendre 2 jours pour l'avoir. Méchant Lord!


----------



## Xtrem (7 Novembre 2006)

Il y en a qui doivent attendre encore 10 jours (ou plus), tu sais? Si ca t'embête de le recevoir dans 2 jours, tu me le dis hein?! ^_^

Mais en tout cas, c'est rassurant, les gens commencent à recevoir leurs machines.


----------



## lillumultipass (7 Novembre 2006)

héhéhé, le mien vient de partir!
Il est prévu pour le 16, j'espère que ça sera plus tôt quand même...genre le 14!


----------



## Tarul (7 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Il y en a qui doivent attendre encore 10 jours (ou plus), tu sais? Si ca t'embête de le recevoir dans 2 jours, tu me le dis hein?! ^_^
> 
> Mais en tout cas, c'est rassurant, les gens commencent à recevoir leurs machines.



non ca me gene pas tant que ça, du moment que ca reste dans la zone de mes congés.


----------



## Shinji3rd (7 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> tsss... et moi j'ai commandé le 26 octobre et il n'arrivera que le 15! et tu oses te plaindre? grrrrr...



héhéhé

bientôt le grand départ pour nos machines 
Elles vont surement faire le voyage ensemble... elles ont peut être déjà sympatisé


----------



## flotow (7 Novembre 2006)

Mon revendeur n'a pas ete livré, donc, idem, en attente 
Moi, ca a chauffé, j'ai depassé le budget et ca rembourse par derriere c'eest cool d'etre etudiant :rateau:
Sinon, une ou deux photos, puis apres >> zou, FC Studio   c'est pour ca qu'il arrive


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Mon revendeur n'a pas ete livré, donc, idem, en attente
> Moi, ca a chauffé, j'ai depassé le budget et ca rembourse par derriere c'eest cool d'etre etudiant :rateau:
> Sinon, une ou deux photos, puis apres >> zou, FC Studio   c'est pour ca qu'il arrive



courage .

sinon les pages sur le MBP sur l'AS français ont été traduite. enfin.


----------



## Vid (8 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous,
ça y est je viens de commander le mien 15" 2,33 ghz config de base et écran mat
ça va changer de mon 12" qui, même si je l'adore, commence à montrer ses limites avec les applications de video live que j'utilise en ce moment 
je vous rejoins donc dans l'attente et le rongeage d'ongles et les pensées en boucle dans la tête genre "ça va déééééééchiiiiiireeeeeeeeer!!!!!!!!!!!!"    
bon et pour ceux qui l'auront avant moi dites nous tout rapidos, sinon on sera quelques uns à faire une syncope sur ce post!!!
à plus
Vid


----------



## root (8 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> héhéhé
> 
> bientôt le grand départ pour nos machines
> Elles vont surement faire le voyage ensemble... elles ont peut être déjà sympatisé



Ouaip!

J'espère qu'elles vont supporter d'être séparée sur la fin du voyage... t'imagines recevoir un MBP dépressif ?!


----------



## Shinji3rd (8 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Ouaip!
> 
> J'espère qu'elles vont supporter d'être séparée sur la fin du voyage... t'imagines recevoir un MBP dépressif ?!



Ben au pire je viens emménager à coté de chez toi et on les met sur un réseau local... Tout probleme a une solution 

sinon je m'en vais checker sur le site apple si mon petit bébé n'avait pas été expédié avec un jour d'avance et là : 

[FONT=Helvetica,Geneva,Arial]Apple's Online and phone Order Status services are temporarily unavailable due to a scheduled upgrade to our systems.

We apologize for any inconvenience.

Ils doutent de rien chez apple.... arrivée du nouveau macbook en cause? :mouais:
[/FONT]


----------



## federal (8 Novembre 2006)

Salut tout le monde
ça y est commandé hier, macbook pro revb 2.16, 120 go avec 2go de RAM (et l'apple care) ! 
On m'indique une date de livraison pour le 20/21 Novembre. 

Promis je vous envoie qqs photos du switch (eh oui, je suis encore sous PC).

A trés bientôt


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Ben au pire je viens emménager à coté de chez toi et on les met sur un réseau local... Tout probleme a une solution
> 
> sinon je m'en vais checker sur le site apple si mon petit bébé n'avait pas été expédié avec un jour d'avance et là :
> 
> ...


c'est y pas mignon.  Sinon il y a aussi ichat les gars. Qui veut faire un tite conference pour ma reception de mon MBp demain? 

sinon, oui les nouveaux MB sont arrivé.  Et non apple ne doute de rien. 



federal a dit:


> Salut tout le monde
> ça y est commandé hier, macbook pro revb 2.16, 120 go avec 2go de RAM (et l'apple care) !
> On m'indique une date de livraison pour le 20/21 Novembre.
> 
> ...


Tu as interet sinon on te spam pour les avoir avec un rapport de 30 pages. 
Bon switch et bienvenue sur le forum.


----------



## Shinji3rd (8 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> c'est y pas mignon.  Sinon il y a aussi ichat les gars. Qui veut faire un tite conference pour ma reception de mon MBp demain?
> 
> sinon, oui les nouveaux MB sont arrivé.  Et non apple ne doute de rien.



Je reviens des courses (oui je continue a m'alimenter malgré l'attente), et là le store est completement HS... 

Tout à l'heure c'etait temporarily unavaible, et maintenant "We'll be back soon" à ce rythme demain y'a plus d'apple store..... :hein:


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Je reviens des courses (oui je continue a m'alimenter malgré l'attente), et là le store est completement HS...
> 
> Tout à l'heure c'etait temporarily unavaible, et maintenant "We'll be back soon" à ce rythme demain y'a plus d'apple store..... :hein:


bizarre le store refonctionne chez moi. Oo

edit : a ben non il est pas encore up.  c'est juste la 1ere page qui fonctionne.


----------



## Shinji3rd (8 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> bizarre le store refonctionne chez moi. Oo
> 
> edit : a ben non il est pas encore up.  c'est juste la 1ere page qui fonctionne.



oui en fait le store fonctionne chez moi aussi mais c le suivi de commande qui est HS... Le plus important quoi....


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> oui en fait le store fonctionne chez moi aussi mais c le suivi de commande qui est HS... Le plus important quoi....


rraah, me faut ma droguuueeee, je veuux mon tracker. 

heuresement que je ne peux pas le regarder, sinon je pique une crise si on me dit qu'il n'arrive finalement que dimanche. 
Comme je fais l'enfant gaté, là.  Bon ce n'est pas tout, j'ai encore 3,5h de cour à  18h  :mouais:


----------



## Shinji3rd (8 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> rraah, me faut ma droguuueeee, je veuux mon tracker.



Je piquerais le sac d'une vieille pour qu'on me rende mon suivi de commande.... 
Apple et moi devons pas avoir la meme definition du mot SOON !!!


----------



## federal (8 Novembre 2006)

C'est un v&#233;ritable "soutien psychologique en groupe, en attente de leur MacBook Pro" cette discution ^^


----------



## Shinji3rd (8 Novembre 2006)

federal a dit:


> C'est un véritable "soutien psychologique en groupe, en attente de leur MacBook Pro" cette discution ^^



Oui c'est une thérapie de groupe pour tenir le coup en attendant l'Echéance !


----------



## cheb (8 Novembre 2006)

jlvande a dit:


> comme promis, voici quelques photos de mon MBP reçu hier.
> je ferai un topo de mon appréciation matériel d'ici quelques jours d'utilisation.
> 
> http://jlvande.free.fr/macmaniak/macbookpro.html



Sympa les photos. *Pourrais tu me dire ton impression* en ce qui concerne le poids du MBP par rapport au MB (encombrement, transport dans un sac, ...) pour toi c'est kiffe-kiffe ? Et en ce qui concerne le montage vidéo, u reproche quoi au MB par rapport MBP ? Car j'hésite entre les deux modèles : depuis la mise à jour entre MB et MBP les différence sont d'ordre du prix (1000 euros entre les deux modèles 1499 et 2499 e... pour un enrobage alu, une carte graphique et une taille supérieur... je ne sais quoi penser ! Pour ma part je recherche autonomie, imovie, et un peu de windaube ...)

Merci


----------



## Shinji3rd (8 Novembre 2006)

cheb a dit:


> Sympa les photos. *Pourrais tu me dire ton impression* en ce qui concerne le poids du MBP par rapport au MB (encombrement, transport dans un sac, ...) pour toi c'est kiffe-kiffe ? Et en ce qui concerne le montage vidéo, u reproche quoi au MB par rapport MBP ? Car j'hésite entre les deux modèles : depuis la mise à jour entre MB et MBP les différence sont d'ordre du prix (1000 euros entre les deux modèles 1499 et 2499 e... pour un enrobage alu, une carte graphique et une taille supérieur... je ne sais quoi penser ! Pour ma part je recherche autonomie, imovie, et un peu de windaube ...)
> 
> Merci



d'après ce que tu dis et si le montage n'est pas ton activité principale un macbook fera l'affaire je pense. (mets lui 2Go de ram dans le doute )


----------



## Wheeling (8 Novembre 2006)

Personne n'a eu de nouvelles de son revendeur concernant l'arrivé de son MBP 17'  
Toujours rien en ce qui me concerne  
Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiite je craque :hosto:


----------



## Shinji3rd (8 Novembre 2006)

ahhh !!!! Le suivi de commande enfin réactivé !!!!!!!  c pô trop tôt !

Vite une petite ligne de suivi de commande........ ah ça va mieux ! :rateau:
(... quoi j'en ai encore sur le nez?...)


----------



## cheb (8 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> d'après ce que tu dis et si le montage n'est pas ton activité principale un macbook fera l'affaire je pense. (mets lui 2Go de ram dans le doute )



ok ... en effet, le long terme avec tout produit mac ne pose pas de problème (j'ai acquis aujourd'hui un imac grenadine 400 mhz, 10 go de DD et toujours la pêche !) mais bon ... 256 mo cela est tentant pour la carte graphique, non ? Je me dis : cherchant un portable pour me déplacer à 250 grs près, les deux modèles ne sont pas si éloignés en terme de portabilité (malheureusement!) mais en terme de puissance qu'en est il ? le proc est le même, le DD également à 40 go près, seule la carte graphx fait la différence et pour 1000 euros cela fais cher la CG !!


----------



## flotow (8 Novembre 2006)

Sinon, pas de nouvelle ici pour le MBP 17'    :sleep: 
Mais des que je l'ai   :love:  :rose:


----------



## Xtrem (8 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sinon, pas de nouvelle ici pour le MBP 17'    :sleep:
> Mais des que je l'ai   :love:  :rose:



Même cas que toi!


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

federal a dit:


> C'est un véritable "soutien psychologique en groupe, en attente de leur MacBook Pro" cette discution ^^





Shinji3rd a dit:


> Oui c'est une thérapie de groupe pour tenir le coup en attendant l'Echéance !



Et encore, je sens que ce ne s'améliorera pas.


----------



## federal (8 Novembre 2006)

Généralement, ils sont précis avec la date de livraison :rose:?

Ships by: 10 Nov, 2006 
Delivers by: 20 Nov, 2006 - 21 Nov, 2006


----------



## Shinji3rd (8 Novembre 2006)

vivement demain que mon mac soit expédié !!!!!!! j'ai hate 

Expédition le 9
Livraison le 15

je check le suivi de commande toute les 2 min


----------



## Tarul (8 Novembre 2006)

federal a dit:


> Généralement, ils sont précis avec la date de livraison :rose:?
> 
> Ships by: 10 Nov, 2006
> Delivers by: 20 Nov, 2006 - 21 Nov, 2006



ça servirait pas a grand chose. 

Moi, mes dates de livraison ont fait les yoyos. si demain je reçoit bien mon MBP, j'aurais finalement qu'un jour de retard sur la 1ere date que m'a indiqué l'apple store. mais j'ai eut droit a 3-4 changement.


----------



## Shinji3rd (8 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ça servirait pas a grand chose.
> 
> Moi, mes dates de livraison ont fait les yoyos. si demain je reçoit bien mon MBP, j'aurais finalement qu'un jour de retard sur la 1ere date que m'a indiqué l'apple store. mais j'ai eut droit a 3-4 changement.



bon demain au boulot !!! fini le farniente sur les forums macG tu seras testeur à plein temps 
tu vas bien dormir cette nuit? je me demande a quoi tu vas bien pouvoir rêver....


----------



## benjamin (9 Novembre 2006)

Et ils n'en ont toujours pas re&#231;u &#224; la Fnac ?  
C'est pour un achat impulsif, et j'aime pas &#234;tre livr&#233; &#224; domicile.


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> bon demain au boulot !!! fini le farniente sur les forums macG tu seras testeur à plein temps
> tu vas bien dormir cette nuit? je me demande a quoi tu vas bien pouvoir rêver....



mais heu, j'aime bien fainéanté, moi .
Je pense que je vais le réceptionner et aller à ma maison deux, pour faire des photos avec un vrai APN. 

Bien dormir, heu j'ai bu 4 café hier(enfin dans la journée qui s'est terminée y a 1/4h). La journée a été assez longue avec mes cours. Heureusement histoire de me finir, il y avait des poste de macg qui m'attendaient, le MB C2D a regardé, voyager qui passait sur Jimmiy, et des émissions câblées que mon pc a enregistré.

là maintenant je suis assez fatigué pour faire une petit dodo. Mes rêves, j'essaie de ne pas les orienter vers le MBP, mais dur avec un imac qui ronfle a 2 mètres du lit.  Vous verrez la photo de famille demain. 

bon je vais mettre ma playlist "dodo".


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Et ils n'en ont toujours pas reçu à la Fnac ?
> C'est pour un achat impulsif, et j'aime pas être livré à domicile.



Ils viennent de recevoir les coreduo ....
plus serieusement les core2duo (mbp) sont annoncés pour après (après ) les fêtes de noël.......  shame on la fnac


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> bon je vais mettre ma playlist "dodo".



Bonne playlist.... repose toi bien, t'as une rude journée demain


----------



## federal (9 Novembre 2006)

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re le recevoir par coursier... C'est un esp&#232;ce de paquet cadeau qui arrive de tr&#233;s loin d'une grande valeur :rateau:. (et qui met tr&#233;s longtemps &#224; arriver ce qui augmente le plaisir lors du d&#233;ballage du fameux carton).



benjamin a dit:


> Et ils n'en ont toujours pas re&#231;u &#224; la Fnac ?
> C'est pour un achat impulsif, et j'aime pas &#234;tre livr&#233; &#224; domicile.


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

federal a dit:


> Je préfère le recevoir par cousier... C'est un espèce de paquet cadeau qui arrive de trés loin d'une grande valeur :rateau:. (et qui met trés longtemps à arriver ce qui augmente le plaisir lors du déballage du fameux carton).



Ca vire au masochisme là 

Bon, moi je ne comprends pas, ma date d'expédition est le 9 Nov, et nous sommes le 9 Novembre depuis plus d'une demi-heure, et mon suivi de commande n'indique toujours pas que mon mbp a été expédié... c'est étrange... :mouais:


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2006)

Moi, je vais prendre le transilien pour ramener le mac du revendeur a chez moi  je fais coursier pour moi :love:


----------



## benjamin (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Ils viennent de recevoir les coreduo ....
> plus serieusement les core2duo (mbp) sont annonc&#233;s pour apr&#232;s (apr&#232;s ) les f&#234;tes de no&#235;l.......  shame on la fnac



Le temps qu'ils &#233;coulent les stocks de Titanium, c'est &#231;a ?  
L'arriv&#233;e si tardive n'est tout de m&#234;me pas (plus) dans leurs habitudes. D'o&#249; ma surprise de ne pas trouver encore les nouveaux mod&#232;les.



federal a dit:


> Je pr&#233;f&#232;re le recevoir par coursier... C'est un esp&#232;ce de paquet cadeau qui arrive de tr&#233;s loin d'une grande valeur :rateau:. (et qui met tr&#233;s longtemps &#224; arriver ce qui augmente le plaisir lors du d&#233;ballage du fameux carton).



Justement, et m&#234;me si tu peux &#234;tre livr&#233; avant, cette attente &#224; elle seule capable d'alimenter 18 pages de ce sujet, est tout simplement insupportable.


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Le temps qu'ils écoulent les stocks de Titanium, c'est ça ?



.... et les Pismos les encombrent encore... 





benjamin a dit:


> Justement, et même si tu peux être livré avant, cette attente à elle seule capable d'alimenter 18 pages de ce sujet, est tout simplement insupportable.



attends, attends, moi j'en suis qu'à l'expédition :rateau:... Le thread a de beaux jours devant lui !


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Bonne playlist.... repose toi bien, t'as une rude journée demain



rah, j'ai pas pu dormir plus de 3-4heures en petite coupure. même en ayant éteint mon imac. l'impatience. 



Shinji3rd a dit:


> .... et les Pismos les encombrent encore...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



on me glisse à l'oreille qui aurait encore des apple II a écoulé. 
coucou benjamin, c'est sympa de passer nous voir, nous les malheureux en attente de nos machines. 

Sinon j'ai confirmation que ma machine est à niort depuis 2:12.

heu par contre ca veut dire quoi ça. Je suis tellement nul en anglais que là, ce statut, je n'arrive pas à traduire. même les robot de traduction se casse le dents sur le 1e rmot. ils le laissent en anglais. 


> Onforwarded For Delivery



plus que quelques heures d'attentes.


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2006)

en attente de livraison, non?


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> en attente de livraison, non?



ce serait logique, mais j'ai peur de prendre mes désirs pour la réalité.  Même si les signes sont évidents.


----------



## root (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> attends, attends, moi j'en suis qu'à l'expédition :rateau:... Le thread a de beaux jours devant lui !



En parlant d'expédition.... 9 nov. depuis 9h30 et j'attends toujours! et toi?


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> En parlant d'expédition.... 9 nov. depuis 9h30 et j'attends toujours! et toi?



pour moi ca avait mis au moins 1/2 journée pour se mettre à jour.


----------



## root (9 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> pour moi ca avait mis au moins 1/2 journée pour se mettre à jour.



Quoi!? Tu veux dire qu'il est p'tet déjà en route et que j'en serai pas averti!!?


----------



## irishwizz (9 Novembre 2006)

J'ai reçu mon mbp rev B hier :-DDDD

J'ai pris quelques photos. Mais je suis au boulot. J'essayerai d'en poster ce soir ou quelque chose comme ça ;-)

Ah... je suis un homme heureux ;-D

Bon, pour le moment, tout petit hic: j'ai installé VLC et les drivers divx, et allez savoir pourquoi, j'ai une erreur (de codec vraisemblablement) quand j'essaye de lire un divx avec VLC. Ca marche avec quicktime, mais pas avec VLC...

Bon, à part ça, tout fonctionne nickel


----------



## Xtrem (9 Novembre 2006)

irishwizz a dit:


> J'ai reçu mon mbp rev B hier :-DDDD
> 
> J'ai pris quelques photos. Mais je suis au boulot. J'essayerai d'en poster ce soir ou quelque chose comme ça ;-)
> 
> ...



FÉLICITATION! Les photos les photos les photos.. _*bave* _


----------



## zenric (9 Novembre 2006)

La fnac et les autres revendeurs, sont en concurrence avec apple store, donc apple se réserve quelques semaines d'avance, pour vendre un tas de MBP au impatients, et ceux qui veulent gratter 5% avec la carte fnac, attendent....Je l'attend depuis 6 mois, alors je suis pas à 2 semaines...D'autant, que visiblement, les délais annoncés sur apple store avant commande et ceux après commande sont très différents.


----------



## xao85 (9 Novembre 2006)

L'attente de fou.... j'esp&#232;re bient&#244;t vous rejoindre... enfin quand jattendrai je pense que vous laurez tous... et moi je souffrirai.

Question: 2Go de RAM (par rapport &#224; 1Go)&#231;a apport beaucoup aux jeux et performance ou c'est juste pour les logiciel de professionnel?


----------



## bordolien (9 Novembre 2006)

C'est vraiment ce que je craindrais le plus, avec les pixels morts...


----------



## Wheeling (9 Novembre 2006)

Mon revendeur m'a dit de le laisser tranquille maintenant, il ne savait pas quand il recevera mon MBP 17':hein:  "inutile de m'appeler toutes les 5 mn" qu'il me dit   je ne comprends pas je n'ai rien fait de mal


----------



## xao85 (9 Novembre 2006)

mdr


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Quoi!? Tu veux dire qu'il est p'tet déjà en route et que j'en serai pas averti!!?


C'est exatement ce que je dis. 



xao85 a dit:


> L'attente de fou.... j'espère bientôt vous rejoindre... enfin quand jattendrai je pense que vous laurez tous... et moi je souffrirai.
> 
> Question: 2Go de RAM (par rapport à 1Go)ça apport beaucoup aux jeux et performance ou c'est juste pour les logiciel de professionnel?


Si tu aimes avoir beaucoups d'applis ouvertes, ça aide.  Après pour les jeux un portable c'est pas toujours top pour ça. Mais la ram aide beaucoups dans notre cas. Cet aprèm je testerais Wow. 



Wheeling a dit:


> Mon revendeur m'a dit de le laisser tranquille maintenant, il ne savait pas quand il recevera mon MBP 17':hein:  "inutile de m'appeler toutes les 5 mn" qu'il me dit   je ne comprends pas je n'ai rien fait de mal


Le pauvre, il subit l'humain chassant le trackeur humain.


----------



## xao85 (9 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Si tu aimes avoir beaucoups d'applis ouvertes, ça aide.  Après pour les jeux un portable c'est pas toujours top pour ça. Mais la ram aide beaucoups dans notre cas. Cet aprèm je testerais Wow.



Oui mais avec 1Go sur mon macbook jen fais déjà tourné plein et ça rame pas... j'ésite... de toute façon si je prend le modèle à 2,33 la question se pose plus. Par contre le modèle à 2,16 c'est ça ou le disque dur (160Go)... C'est dur de se décider...


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui mais avec 1Go sur mon macbook jen fais déjà tourné plein et ça rame pas... j'ésite... de toute façon si je prend le modèle à 2,33 la question se pose plus. Par contre le modèle à 2,16 c'est ça ou le disque dur (160Go)... C'est dur de se décider...



Perso le processeur n'apporterait pas beaucoup de temps. Par contre la ram ou encore le DD tout dépend de tes choix. perso, je fais des sauvegardes sur mes pc fixes. le GO coûte moins cher .
la ram par contre, j'en suis content, ça me change de mon imac qui n'a que 512mo.


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> En parlant d'exp&#233;dition.... 9 nov. depuis 9h30 et j'attends toujours! et toi?



bouhouhou 14h20 et toujours " 			Pas encore exp&#233;di&#233;e" !!!!!


----------



## jgar (9 Novembre 2006)

Pareil, j'ai préféré le 2,16 avec 2 Go de RAM (et le DD 160)...

Sinon, l'apecode.com me dit "departed from transit-hub" alors que ça fait deux jours qu'il était arrivé  J'éspère l'avoir encore avant ce week end !


----------



## irishwizz (9 Novembre 2006)

Je testerai wow aussi (mais ce we seulement)


----------



## christ60 (9 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, cela fait une semaine (obligé de passer par un virement à BIBIT car APPLE avait demandé l'autorisation de prélèvement de ma CB alors que j'avais annulé la commande, résultat ma demande suivante a été annulée pour cause de plafond international dépassé) que je l'ai commandé. 

Initialement expédié aujourd'hui, cela fait deux jours qu'il est affiché comme "expédié". Je devrai l'avoir le 17 novembre ou peut être 2 jours avant  

Par contre, je n'ai tjrs pas d'info sur le numéro de mon colis, n'y aurait il pas anguille sous roche? :mouais: 

Cela fait 6 mois que j'attend et en plus j'ai vendu mon PB G4 depuis déjà 3 semaines. Depuis je suis obligé de payer un cybercafé................. vivement le 17/11...


----------



## root (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> bouhouhou 14h20 et toujours " 			Pas encore expédiée" !!!!!



15h26


----------



## federal (9 Novembre 2006)

christ60 a dit:


> Bonjour, cela fait une semaine (obligé de passer par un virement à BIBIT car APPLE avait demandé l'autorisation de prélèvement de ma CB alors que j'avais annulé la commande, résultat ma demande suivante a été annulée pour cause de plafond international dépassé) que je l'ai commandé.
> 
> Initialement expédié aujourd'hui, cela fait deux jours qu'il est affiché comme "expédié". Je devrai l'avoir le 17 novembre ou peut être 2 jours avant
> 
> ...



Moi j'ai vendu mon IBM T41 et mon Sony Vaio. Heureusement qu'à mon universitée on est équipés en PowerMac G5 (2x1,8ghz et 1go de Ram). Plus que 12 jours...


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> 15h26



16h34  :mouais:


----------



## root (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> 16h34  :mouais:



moi j'dis qu'ils vont pas partir aujourd'hui.....


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> moi j'dis qu'ils vont pas partir aujourd'hui.....



pas dans la console en tout cas..... :hein:


----------



## root (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> pas dans la console en tout cas..... :hein:



bof, tant qu'elle arrive à temps... ou avant l'heure ?


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> bof, tant qu'elle arrive à temps... ou avant l'heure ?



avant l'heure! avant l'heure !!! 

En attendant, j'aimerais bien qu'ils me mettent mon suivi a jour.... avec un piti tracker pour le traquer 


ps: et j'aimerais bien changer ma signature.... avoir un mbp en chine c un peu l'autre bout du monde:rateau:


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> avant l'heure! avant l'heure !!!
> 
> En attendant, j'aimerais bien qu'ils me mettent mon suivi a jour.... avec un piti tracker pour le traquer
> 
> ...



courage, moi je suis libéré de cette maladie du tracker.


----------



## xao85 (9 Novembre 2006)

Il est 17h43...  c'est un nouveau jeu?


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Il est 17h43...  c'est un nouveau jeu?



MDR 

On ne se moque pas! Pense au moment où tu passeras commande qd on aura déjà nos mac! On verra si tu surveilles pas l'heure! :rateau:


----------



## root (9 Novembre 2006)

Je sentais venir le truc  



			
				AppleStore a dit:
			
		

> Nous regrettons de devoir vous informer du changement de la date d?expédition estimée de votre commande MacBook. Nous envisageons désormais un envoi d'ici au 13 novembre 2006.


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

Citation:
                                                                      Posté par *AppleStore* 
_Nous regrettons de devoir vous informer du changement de la date d?expédition estimée de votre commande MacBook. Nous envisageons désormais un envoi d'ici au 13 novembre 2006.

Quelle merde !!! 


J'ai eu le même P..... de mail........ 
_


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> MDR
> 
> On ne se moque pas! Pense au moment où tu passeras commande qd on aura déjà nos mac! On verra si tu surveilles pas l'heure! :rateau:



chut, faut pas lui faire peur, sinon il ne nous le diras pas quand est-ce qu'il va le commander.


----------



## root (9 Novembre 2006)

ben comme ça on est sûr qu'ils voyageront ensemble 

ce qui m'interpelle c'est pourquoi ils sont retardés... Apple aurait-il des soucis techniques avec les 17" ?!?


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> ben comme ça on est sûr qu'ils voyageront ensemble
> 
> ce qui m'interpelle c'est pourquoi ils sont retardés... Apple aurait-il des soucis techniques avec les 17" ?!?



Oui ça c'est une bonne nouvelle pour nos 2 amis... 

quant au souci technique...... NooOOOOooonnNNNnn  ..... c'est juste qu'ils pensaient pas en vendre autant !


----------



## root (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> c'est juste qu'ils pensaient pas en vendre autant !



c'est possible ouais! on verra! ça repousse seulement de 2 jours la livraison de toute façon... si tout va bien ça sera pour vendredi! Ca m'va 

Bonne soirée!


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> c'est possible ouais! on verra! ça repousse seulement de 2 jours la livraison de toute façon... si tout va bien ça sera pour vendredi! Ca m'va
> 
> Bonne soirée!



Comment tu sais que ça ne repousse que de 2 jours? tu décomptes le WE c ça?
Parce que malgré le mail mes dates du suivi restent inchangées... :mouais:


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Oui ça c'est une bonne nouvelle pour nos 2 amis...
> 
> quant au souci technique...... NooOOOOooonnNNNnn  ..... c'est juste qu'ils pensaient pas en vendre autant !



c'est marrant, je pensais que le tient allait voyagé avec le mien, mais non. il a été plus rapide.


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> c'est marrant, je pensais que le tient allait voyagé avec le mien, mais non. il a été plus rapide.



Meeeuuuuuhh c'est PÔÔôôôôôôÔ juuuuste :rose:


----------



## irishwizz (9 Novembre 2006)

Moi, le 15" m'allait très bien, et c'est tant mieux: je peux vous dire qu'il fonctionne bien, pour le peu que j'ai eu le temps de l'utiliser... Je pensais qu'il chaufferait plus que ça. m'enfin faut dire que je lui ai pas demandé beaucoup pour le moment...

Pour moi, un 17", c'est pas un portable. Déjà que le 15", c'est limite... ;-)


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

irishwizz a dit:


> Pour moi, un 17", c'est pas un portable. Déjà que le 15", c'est limite... ;-)



.... Vous êtes vraiments difficiles... faut acheter de plus grands sacs :rateau:


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Meeeuuuuuhh c'est PÔÔôôôôôôÔ juuuuste :rose:



d'ailleurs, j'ai déjà blogué sur mon MBP et mis des photos sur mon site persos.  si vous voulez jeter un coup d'oeil allez y.


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> d'ailleurs, j'ai déjà blogué sur mon MBP et mis des photos sur mon site persos.  si vous voulez jeter un coup d'oeil allez y.



J'y cours, j'y vole,... j'y suis !
Mais où sont les photos? je vois les articles mais pas les photos?

shinji. impatient.


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> J'y cours, j'y vole,... j'y suis !
> Mais où sont les photos? je vois les articles mais pas les photos?
> 
> shinji. impatient.



dans mon billet "il est enfin là", il y a un lien en milieu de l'article. "Pour les impatients voici les photos".


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> dans mon billet "il est enfin là", il y a un lien en milieu de l'article. "Pour les impatients voici les photos".



yep je les ai vues ! 

je n'ai qu'une chose à dire............. ça donne ENVIEEE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> yep je les ai vues !
> 
> je n'ai qu'une chose à dire............. ça donne ENVIEEE !!!!!!!!



courage, mais bon il y a pas mal de retard avec les MBP 17".


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

je d&#233;cortique mon dernier mail apple :

           Cher client Apple _(j'en doute pas)_,  

 Nous vous remercions d&#8217;avoir pass&#233; commande sur l'Apple Store _(j'allais pas attendre la fnac non plus...)_.

Nous regrettons _(pas tant que moi !)_ de devoir vous informer du changement de la date d?exp&#233;dition _(pfff un ? &#224; cause du script d'envoi de formulaire... faut apprendre &#224; coder les gars)_ estim&#233;e de votre commande 17" MacBook _(s'il est 17" c'est un macbook PRO certes de la famille macbook dans ce cas ecrivez correctement "17" macbook" &#231;a fait p'tit n&#232;gre dyslexique)_. Nous envisageons d&#233;sormais un envoi d'ici au 13 novembre 2006 _(HONTEUX GRRRR )_.

 Pour obtenir les toutes derni&#232;res informations ou modifier votre commande, veuillez vous rendre &#224; l?adresse _(encore un ? &#231;a fait pas tr&#232;s s&#251;r de soi...) _suivante :    http://store.apple.com/fr/orderstatus _(comme si c'etait pas d&#233;j&#224; ds mes favoris....)_

 Soucieux de satisfaire notre client&#232;le _(sans d&#233;conner)_, nous vous prions de nous excuser pour la g&#234;ne occasionn&#233;e _(ils doutent vraiment de rien chez apple)_.

 Une fois votre commande exp&#233;di&#233;e _(promis? &#231;a arrivera?)_, vous recevrez un avis dexp&#233;dition _(et l'apostrophe c'est pour les chiens? Ah c tout ce que vous avez trouv&#233; pour &#233;viter le "?"...)_   par e-mail _(oh c'est trop...)_ qui vous permettra d_(')_effectuer  le suivi de votre commande.

 Cordialement, (CHUT ! )

d&#233;sol&#233; mais &#231;a permet d'expier ma mauvaise humeur.
Bien &#224; vous chers lecteurs.


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> je décortique mon dernier mail apple :
> 
> Cher client Apple _(j'en doute pas)_,
> 
> ...


Je me demandais justement si tu avais reçut un mail de ce genre. Tu m'envoie désolé pour toi. Pour les apostrophe, merci les problèmes d'encodage de caractère qui font le "?"

Bref courage. je pense que tu seras récompensé.


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Je me demandais justement si tu avais reçut un mail de ce genre. Tu m'envoie désolé pour toi. Pour les apostrophe, merci les problèmes d'encodage de caractère qui font le "?"
> 
> Bref courage. je pense que tu seras récompensé.



Merci de me soutenir ... snif :rose:

Pour les "?" j'en fais tout un drame quand j'en vois ressortir sur un de mes site en php alors de la part d'apple je trouve pas ça très pro... Mais je crois qu'en ce moment je pourrais trouver n'importe quoi pour râler


----------



## Xtrem (9 Novembre 2006)

Mais sois heureux Shinji3rd! On va peut-être le recevoir le même jour! T'es pas content? Ca te plait pas? T'aurais préréré le recevoir plus vite? J'TE COMPRENDS! 

Félicitation à Tarul qui risque de bien s'éclater ce Week-End! J'espère que ta machine roule au poil et sans défauts!

Une p'tite semaine (voir un peu +) pour moi... euh, pour NOUS maintenant! N'est-ce pas Shinji3rd?  

COURAGE!


----------



## jgar (9 Novembre 2006)

Félicitation Tarul !
Désolé pour Shinji3rd...

J'ai également un problème de ce genre, enfin... Le site Apple me dit qu'il devrait arriver le...7 !!! c'était avant hier:mouais:
J'en déduis quoi  ? Pas d'avis de passage du livreur TNT, ni même un coup de fil !


----------



## Shinji3rd (9 Novembre 2006)

c'est la déchéance !

je suis sûr que c'est les chinois du FBI qui nous ont piqué nos mac... :rateau:

J'ai hâte d'arriver au happy end de cette histoire... marre de patauger dans les péripéties de ce récit. 

ps: on devrait faire imprimer et relier ce thread de 20 pages pour le faire éditer :

ça ferait un bon roman : "quand j'attendais mon Mac" ; thriller palpitant 

(on partage les royalties? :rateau


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Mais sois heureux Shinji3rd! On va peut-être le recevoir le même jour! T'es pas content? Ca te plait pas? T'aurais préréré le recevoir plus vite? J'TE COMPRENDS!
> 
> Félicitation à Tarul qui risque de bien s'éclater ce Week-End! J'espère que ta machine roule au poil et sans défauts!
> 
> ...



je ne risque pas de m'éclater, je m'éclate déjà.


----------



## Xtrem (9 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je ne risque pas de m'éclater, je m'éclate déjà.





A part ça, il est temps de mettre à jour ta signature mon p'tit Tarul!


----------



## Tarul (9 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> A part ça, il est temps de mettre à jour ta signature mon p'tit Tarul!


Pas faux. 

Au fait parmi les futurs possesseurs de MBP. est-ce que parmi vous, il y en a qui ont une livebox inventel?

Je demande ça, car j'ai un soucis d'association avec ma livebox. Cette abrutie ne veut pas associer mon MBP et l'ajouter dans les périphériques associés.  d'où ma question, suis-je le seul ou pas.
Et comme c'est tellement mal fichu, y a pas moyen d'éditer cette liste. (mais on peut en supprimer... ça doit coûtait cher de rajouter un pauvre bouton.)
Si quelqu'un a une astuce pour editer cette table. je suis preneur.


----------



## jgar (9 Novembre 2006)

Aucune idée, je possède une freebox

ça me tracasse cette histoire de livraison qui vient de changer au 7 alors qu'on est le 9 !!

Sinon j'aurais quelques petites questions en attendant, mais je ne sais pas si je dois les poster ici ou dans la section "switch"... Elles concernent le partitionnement du disque pour une utilisation de bootcamp, l'utilisation du protocole msn avec vidéo+son sous MacOS et l'importation des mails/contacts/calendrier depuis Outlook sous Windows (et éventuellement synchro avec un PDA sous Windows Mobile 5)


----------



## jeanguy (9 Novembre 2006)

bonjour à tous,

Juste pour vous informer que j'ai recupéré mon MBP 15" 2.33Ghz ce mardi
 chez mon fournisseur mac à paris (clg parmentier pour ne pas les citer). Voila, pour mon premier mac "perso", j'en suis pour l'instant très content. Juste un plantage apres l'install des drivers windows pour le dual boot, j'ai du tout recommencer la manip. Le reste est du bohneur.

Jg


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2006)

Livraison estimée autour du 17-18 encore une bonne semaine  a attendre :sleep:


----------



## gwydion (9 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Pas faux.
> 
> Au fait parmi les futurs possesseurs de MBP. est-ce que parmi vous, il y en a qui ont une livebox inventel?
> 
> ...



Il mes semble qu'il faut appuyer sur un bouton sur la livebox pour la passer en " mode association " pendant 10 mn , et l&#224; le nouveau p&#233;ripherique est d&#233;tect&#233; et associ&#233; automatiquement . Mais tu parles de livebox " inventel " , c'est quoi &#231;a ? Il y a plusieurs models de livebox ? Dans ce cas je ne sais pas laquelle j'ai d&#233;ja install&#233; , mais elle avait la forme de la pub  .

F&#233;licitation pour ton MBP , je suis JALOUUUUUUUUUUUXXXXX !!! :love:

@+


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je ne risque pas de m'éclater, je m'éclate déjà.



Arf, j'ai vu tes photos, ca donne encore plus envie !!! Plus le temps passe et plus je pense
me diriger comme toi vers le modele de base avec 2Go de ram.


----------



## Wheeling (10 Novembre 2006)

Bon je suis passé aux appels anonymes, je change de voix à chaque fois je fait comme dans les films, je colle un mouchoir devant le combiné, un sac plastique, une cagoule  
j'avais pensé à tout pour que mon revendeur ne me reconnaisse pas  

Sauf à la présentation du numéro :rose: 
Arffffff toujours rien pour moi


----------



## Diederik (10 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Bon je suis pass&#233; aux appels anonymes, je change de voix &#224; chaque fois je fait comme dans les films, je colle un mouchoir devant le combin&#233;, un sac plastique, une cagoule
> j'avais pens&#233; &#224; tout pour que mon revendeur ne me reconnaisse pas
> 
> Sauf &#224; la pr&#233;sentation du num&#233;ro :rose:
> Arffffff toujours rien pour moi



Je fais la m&#234;me chose depuis deux semaines... Mais j'ai pens&#233; &#224; changer de num&#233;ro 

Mais toujours rien non plus pour moi... Peut &#234;tre aujourd'hui.


----------



## Tarul (10 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> Aucune idée, je possède une freebox
> 
> ça me tracasse cette histoire de livraison qui vient de changer au 7 alors qu'on est le 9 !!
> 
> Sinon j'aurais quelques petites questions en attendant, mais je ne sais pas si je dois les poster ici ou dans la section "switch"... Elles concernent le partitionnement du disque pour une utilisation de bootcamp, l'utilisation du protocole msn avec vidéo+son sous MacOS et l'importation des mails/contacts/calendrier depuis Outlook sous Windows (et éventuellement synchro avec un PDA sous Windows Mobile 5)


ne tant fait pas, les dates changent assez souvent au début après ça se stabilise.  Tu peux les mettre ici ou dans ton poste à toi. . Alors pour la vidéo amsn le supporte, pour le son, je ne sais pas. Ce client est plus poussé dans le support des possibilité de msn(bien loin devant le client officiel). Bootcamp te guidera pour toute la procédure(sauf l'installation proprement dit . Par contre, si tu parles de l'importation de tes mail sous mac pour les remettre sous windows. Ce ne sera pas simple. Pour la synchro de PDA, je ne sais pas du tout.



gwydion a dit:


> Il mes semble qu'il faut appuyer sur un bouton sur la livebox pour la passer en " mode association " pendant 10 mn , et là le nouveau péripherique est détecté et associé automatiquement . Mais tu parles de livebox " inventel " , c'est quoi ça ? Il y a plusieurs models de livebox ? Dans ce cas je ne sais pas laquelle j'ai déja installé , mais elle avait la forme de la pub  .
> 
> Félicitation pour ton MBP , je suis JALOUUUUUUUUUUUXXXXX !!! :love:
> 
> @+


Justement, la livebox, ne détecte pas le MBP comme étant un nouveau périphérique. elle reste en association. après que le délai soit dépassé, le MBP se fait jeter à la connexion. Sinon le débit est bon, je reçoit bien la livebox en étant éloigné.



bertilizer a dit:


> Arf, j'ai vu tes photos, ca donne encore plus envie !!! Plus le temps passe et plus je pense
> me diriger comme toi vers le modele de base avec 2Go de ram.


En tout cas, je ne regrette pas cette option.  En 1go je ne sais pas ce que ça donne.


----------



## jgar (10 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> Aucune id&#233;e, je poss&#232;de une freebox
> 
> &#231;a me tracasse cette histoire de livraison qui vient de changer au 7 alors qu'on est le 9 !!
> 
> Sinon j'aurais quelques petites questions en attendant, mais je ne sais pas si je dois les poster ici ou dans la section "switch"... Elles concernent le partitionnement du disque pour une utilisation de bootcamp, l'utilisation du protocole msn avec vid&#233;o+son sous MacOS et l'importation des mails/contacts/calendrier depuis Outlook sous Windows (et &#233;ventuellement synchro avec un PDA sous Windows Mobile 5)




Personne pour me rassurer / trenir compagnie en attendant ? 
J'avoue vivre un grand moment de solitude (qui a dit il est atteint ??) non je ne craque pas, enfin...

Edit : merci Tarul ! 
J'ai encore un petit espoir pour l'avoir aujourd'hui...

Pour le partitionnement pour installer Windows via BootCamp, je comptait aller plus loin : en r&#233;sum&#233;, je voudrais donc ma partition MacOS, une partition Windows en NTFS (jusque l&#224;, bootcamp me guidera), une partition suppl&#233;mentaire en fat32 pour l'&#233;change des fichiers entre les 2 syst&#232;mes et enfin, &#233;ventuellement une partition pour linux...

Pour l'import des mail/contact/calendrier, je pensait tout simplement avoir sousmac tout ce qui se trouvait dans Outlook avant...


----------



## jgar (10 Novembre 2006)

ça y est ! ça vient de passer au...14 !!

Comprend plus là...


----------



## xao85 (10 Novembre 2006)

toutes mes félicitations pr ton macbook pro tarul, je peux plus te chambrer maintenant... 
Il jaunit????


----------



## Shinji3rd (10 Novembre 2006)

ben moi mon suivi change pas (et il n'a jamais chang&#233; pour l'instant)

il me met : exp&#233;dition le 9 nov et livraison le 15.
par contre il met met qu'il n'est pas encore exp&#233;di&#233; comme me l'a confirm&#233; le mail annon&#231;ant l'exp&#233;dition pour le 13.....

donc j'aimerais bien que le suivi se mette &#224; jour... :mouais:

et pour toi Root?


----------



## root (10 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> et pour toi Root?




Pareil... ça a pas bougé


----------



## jgar (10 Novembre 2006)

Mon tracker TNT me donne ENFIN des informations... Mon MBP est encore à Arnhem aux Pays-Bas  Au moins je suis fixé maintenant, je ne l'aurais PAS pour ce week end...


----------



## Shinji3rd (10 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Pareil... &#231;a a pas boug&#233;



GRRRR 

sinon je ne savais pas qu'officiellement le 17" &#233;tait sorti apr&#232;s le 15" :

*Tarifs et disponibilit&#233;*
 Le nouveau MacBook Pro 15 pouces est disponible d&#232;s maintenant chez les Revendeurs Agr&#233;&#233;s Apple et sur l'Apple Store&#174; (www.apple.com/francestore), ainsi que le sera le nouveau MacBook Pro 17 pouces d&#232;s la semaine prochaine. L'adaptateur MagSafe Airline Adapter d'Apple est aussi disponible au tarif recommand&#233; de 59 euros TTC.

Communiqu&#233; du 24 Oct 2006

ps: au fait Root toujours pas d&#233;bit&#233; non-plus j'imagine?


----------



## root (10 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> ps: au fait Root toujours pas débité non-plus j'imagine?



Alors ça je sais pas, faudrait que j'appelle mon banquier...

Par contre, quand j'ai commandé sur l'AS, c'était clairement dit qu'il y'aurait un délai plus long de quelques jours pour le 17".

Mais quand même, c'était ya longtemps ça :hein:


----------



## Shinji3rd (10 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Alors ça je sais pas, faudrait que j'appelle mon banquier...
> 
> Par contre, quand j'ai commandé sur l'AS, c'était clairement dit qu'il y'aurait un délai plus long de quelques jours pour le 17".
> 
> Mais quand même, c'était ya longtemps ça :hein:



A mon avis t'as pas été débité vu qu'on est dans le même cas jusque là.

Pour le delais plus long pour le 17", il me semble bien que le commercial que j'ai eu au téléphone m'en ait parlé. (je suis passé par l'AS au tél.)

Bon allez, je reprends mon attente...
@+


----------



## Wheeling (10 Novembre 2006)

encore un week-end seul sans mon MBP
vivement lundi pour que je reprenne ma campagne "invasion de coup de fil vers mon revendeur" il va bien finir par aller directement à l'usine me le chercher à la force non


----------



## Tarul (10 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> toutes mes félicitations pr ton macbook pro tarul, je peux plus te chambrer maintenant...
> Il jaunit????



merci, et non il ne jaunit pas. 

Sinon pour ce soir je vous raconterais mes parties de wow et mes enregistrement sur garange band. Cela vous intéressera sûrement.


----------



## Vid (10 Novembre 2006)

Et oui &#224; force de suivre vos aventures, et multiples rebondissement (comme dit plus haut, ce post m&#233;rite d'&#234;tre publi&#233 je vous rejoins dans l'attente!! et me tape l'incruste dans ce post
mon MBP a une place sur un avion le 11/11 et arrive le 15 (command&#233; le 8)...
apr&#232;s avoir ris en vous lisant, je pleure maintenant que je comprends ce que vous vivez:
c'est tout simplement de la torture    .

alors vous qui avez d&#233;j&#224; eu le votre, je vous pose une question: l'assistant migration rempli bien son office sans se pr&#233;occuper de la diff&#233;rence PPC/Intel. Est-ce que je pourrais cloner mon syst&#232;me sur un disque externe et d&#233;marrer dessus avec le MBP???
Parce que le petit nouveau j'ai envie qu'il soit tout propre avec un syst&#232;me clean et jsute les applis dont j'ai vraiment besoin!! alors tranf&#233;rer juste les mails, la zic et les photos plus des documents c'est faisable??

Je continuerais &#224; suivre vos aventures, maintenant que je suis dans le m&#234;me bateau, heu, avion...
Bon courage &#224; nous
Vid
edit: vite vite les tests wow et garageband, on veut savoir!!!


----------



## Tarul (10 Novembre 2006)

Vid a dit:


> Et oui à force de suivre vos aventures, et multiples rebondissement (comme dit plus haut, ce post mérite d'être publié) je vous rejoins dans l'attente!! et me tape l'incruste dans ce post
> mon MBP a une place sur un avion le 11/11 et arrive le 15 (commandé le 8)...
> après avoir ris en vous lisant, je pleure maintenant que je comprends ce que vous vivez:
> c'est tout simplement de la torture    .
> ...


ce sera pour bientôt. 
je n'ai pas utilisé l'assistant de migration, mais une chose est sur, tu ne peux pas booter un mac os X ppc en firewire sur un mac intel. A ce niveau là, il y a une incompatibilité binaire et technologique. Par contre, pour faire du copier coller, cela ne posera pas de problème vu que le système de fichier est le même. 

l'assistant devrait quand même fonctionner(ca ne coûtera rien d'essayer ). En ce qui concerne les applis, vaut mieux récupérer les universelles. sinon tu vas ramer.


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ce sera pour bientôt.
> je n'ai pas utilisé l'assistant de migration, mais une chose est sur, tu ne peux pas booter un mac os X ppc en firewire sur un mac intel. A ce niveau là, il y a une incompatibilité binaire et technologique. Par contre, pour faire du copier coller, cela ne posera pas de problème vu que le système de fichier est le même.
> 
> l'assistant devrait quand même fonctionner(ca ne coûtera rien d'essayer ). En ce qui concerne les applis, vaut mieux récupérer les universelles. sinon tu vas ramer.



Petit rectificatif : on ne peut pas booter sur un disque PPC depuis un Mac Intel mais rien n'empêche de connecter un PPC en mode target firwire sur un Intel pour récupérer ses données...


----------



## Shinji3rd (10 Novembre 2006)

Vid a dit:


> Et oui à force de suivre vos aventures, et multiples rebondissement (comme dit plus haut, ce post mérite d'être publié) je vous rejoins dans l'attente!! et me tape l'incruste dans ce post
> mon MBP a une place sur un avion le 11/11 et arrive le 15 (commandé le 8)...
> après avoir ris en vous lisant, je pleure maintenant que je comprends ce que vous vivez:
> c'est tout simplement de la torture    .
> ...



Bienvenue au purgatoire.....
j'espere que ton passage au paradis ne sera pas ajourné comme le notre...


----------



## chatlumo (11 Novembre 2006)

Quelqu'un a des news sur les délais de la FNAC, on me disait 15j bon poids. Ceux qui ont commandé et qui appellent régulièrement ont-ils des news ?


----------



## abdul6 (11 Novembre 2006)

Hello
pour la fnac je sais pas
tout ce que je sais c'est que sur l'Apple store le delai pour un 17" est de 15 jours


pour ma part j'ai une question,  je suis perdu ds le choix du DD
je voudrai le plus rapide peu m'importe la contenance
mais voilà j'ai lu quelque part que le 5400t de 160go était excellent
voir plus performant que le 7200t proposé par Apple
???
je suis donc perplexe
que faire, en sachant qu'il ne faut pas trop taper à côté
vu que par la suite on peu plus changer (soi même en tout cas)
bref

oui, que faire ?

merci


----------



## Shinji3rd (11 Novembre 2006)

abdul6 a dit:


> Hello
> pour la fnac je sais pas
> tout ce que je sais c'est que sur l'Apple store le delai pour un 17" est de 15 jours
> 
> ...



Salut,

perso je te conseille le 100Go à 7200rpm qui en plus fait baisser le prix du 17" de 110 
pour le 160Go la nouveauté c le perpendicular recording, mais ça améliore la capacité des disques et pas leur rapidité (temps d'accès, débit)
et si la capacité du 100Go ne te suffit pas, prends un DD externe en FW800 et là t'es plus limité en terme de capacité


----------



## abdul6 (11 Novembre 2006)

wao
réponse rapide ! merci
ben je crois que je vais faire ça, oui
et en plus prendre un externe en FW800 (ça c'était prévu obligatoire)
vu que je fais de la musique avec - et que ça va être ma machine
principale


----------



## federal (12 Novembre 2006)

L'état des commandes est encore en cours de maintenance  ça fait déjà deux fois cette semaine, qu'est qu'ils nous préparent chez Apple?


----------



## root (12 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> perso je te conseille le 100Go à 7200rpm qui en plus fait baisser le prix du 17" de 110
> pour le 160Go la nouveauté c le perpendicular recording, mais ça améliore la capacité des disques et pas leur rapidité (temps d'accès, débit)
> et si la capacité du 100Go ne te suffit pas, prends un DD externe en FW800 et là t'es plus limité en terme de capacité



Perso moi je suis pas trop sûr de quelle est la bonne façon de faire:

La vitesse de rotation ne fait pas tout dans la rapiditié du disque. Et pour une utilisation commune, il semble que son influence soit même négligeable (sauf sur le temps de boot, mais mon mac ne boot qu'au déballage et aux mises à jour: je devrais m'accomoder de ça)

D'un autre côté, le p-recording augmente la densité, donc ça a forcément une influence positive sur les perfs... (mais j'ai pas encore vu de preuve que le disque choisi par Apple utilise cette technologie)

Ce qui m'inquiète plus pour une config de portable c'est le dégagement de chaleur et l'autonomie (plus tu pédales moins fort, moins tu dépenses plus de calories). Donc mon conseil, c'est que le 160/5400tours par défaut semble un bon compromis et que le port firewire 800 permet de faire de belles choses à l'extérieur. 

Cela dit le 100/7200 est aussi moins cher... on peut donc retourner le conseil 


De la lecture: 

http://techreport.com/reviews/2006q1/mobile-hdds/index.x?pg=15

http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=322
http://www.storagereview.com/map/lm.cgi/areal_density


----------



## Tarul (12 Novembre 2006)

federal a dit:


> L'état des commandes est encore en cours de maintenance  ça fait déjà deux fois cette semaine, qu'est qu'ils nous préparent chez Apple?



ah lala, la maladie du tracker. que c'est grave. 

Mouah sadique? Nooon,, pas du tout.


----------



## Shinji3rd (12 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Perso moi je suis pas trop sûr de quelle est la bonne façon de faire:
> 
> La vitesse de rotation ne fait pas tout dans la rapiditié du disque. Et pour une utilisation commune, il semble que son influence soit même négligeable (sauf sur le temps de boot, mais mon mac ne boot qu'au déballage et aux mises à jour: je devrais m'accomoder de ça)



Je suis d'accord pour dire que la vitesse de rotation ne fait pas tout, mais ça tent à augmenter le debit et temps d'accès normalement. C'est pour ça que sur les grosses config desktop on met l'OS sur un petit disque à 10 000rpm et on stock sur un plus gros disque à 7200rpm.
Quant au perpendicular recording; certes il peut par son architecture augmenter les perf du disque mais ça ne doit pas être au point ou pas significatif car même les fabricants n'en parlent pas, donc si on cherche un disque pour ses perf je conseille un 7200rpm.
Celà dit c'est vrai qu'un 7200rpm dans un portable fera baisser l'autonomie de ce dernier, attention.

en tout cas merci à root pour son complément d'info


----------



## Vid (12 Novembre 2006)

salut à tous, 
j'ai tout à coup failli m'étrangler: que se passe-t-il si je ne suis pas là le jour où je suis livré????   
je le récupère le jour suivant, ou ma copine peut le récuperer en mon nom??
j'ai jamais fait livrer de paquet si important par tnt alors je m'inquiète:rose: :rose: 
sinon le tracking (si, si tarul c'est du sadisme) c'est pas très clair:
mon MBP avait une place dans un avion le 11/11 et au dessus j'ai une ligne qui me dit:
Flextronics Logistics B.V., Venray, NL, mais sans date ni rien.... une idée??
ça y est j'ai choper le virus du tracking c'est horrible...
Vid
ps: tarul, les test garageband, au lieu de nous torturer, stp....


----------



## root (12 Novembre 2006)

Vid a dit:


> salut à tous,
> j'ai tout à coup failli m'étrangler: que se passe-t-il si je ne suis pas là le jour où je suis livré????
> je le récupère le jour suivant, ou ma copine peut le récuperer en mon nom??
> j'ai jamais fait livrer de paquet si important par tnt alors je m'inquiète:rose: :rose:
> ...




Tu peux le faire récupérer par n'importe qui. Tu peux même proposer une adresse de livraison différente si tu veux (dans la fameuse interface de tracking).

Aussi, si je me rappelle bien, le chemin depuis les usines d'Apple ça fait :

Chine -> Europe (Hollande, d'où le NL)
Hollande -> TNT de ton pays (chez nous en Suisse romande c'est Genève)
TNT -> Chez toi!


----------



## illya Milapine (12 Novembre 2006)

Salut les djeuns !!

Pour ma part, j'ai commandé un macbook pro 15" écran mat, Core2Duo 2.33Ghz, config de base (déjà superbe) vendredi 10/11/06. Estimation de l'expédition -> le 15 nov. 

J'ai eu la grande surprise de voir samedi matin un pti mail m'annonce qu'il était déjà expédié, à savoir le 11/11/06 :love: :love: 

Avec un peu de chance je pourrais l'avoir reçu en fin de semaine qui arrive  

Y a une imprimante avec (offre étudiante powaaaa) :love: :love: :love:  :love: 

I can't wait anymore


----------



## federal (12 Novembre 2006)

J'en suis au même point... On sera dans la même flotte de livraison vers la France.
Normalement il y a du nouveau sur le tracker dès lundi



Vid a dit:


> salut à tous,
> j'ai tout à coup failli m'étrangler: que se passe-t-il si je ne suis pas là le jour où je suis livré????
> je le récupère le jour suivant, ou ma copine peut le récuperer en mon nom??
> j'ai jamais fait livrer de paquet si important par tnt alors je m'inquiète:rose: :rose:
> ...


----------



## illya Milapine (12 Novembre 2006)

Raaah qu'il est bon de ne pas être tout seul à attendre impatiemment son précieux :love: 

Si Apple me livre avant le weekend prochain, je promet de n'acheter que des ordis chez eux   oups, c'est déjà ce que je fais depuis toujours


----------



## irishwizz (13 Novembre 2006)

He he... J'ai essayé Wow avec mon tout nouveau mbp 2.13 GHz, 2 Go de ram: je tourne à 2 images / sec à IF...

Non, je plaisante. Avec tout au maximum, pas un pet de ralentissement, c'en est troublant. Moi qui m'était habitué à ce que mon ordi rame, le nouveau est trop fluide... hé hé...

Donc ça tourne à fond. Par contre, quand je met wow en route, le ventillo se met quand même en marche, au moins au début... (bah oui, fallait bien que je trouve quelque chose à redire ;-) )

Dans un autre registre,
J'ai des petits soucis avec les externals de MAX/MSP: ils ne sont pas reconnus d'office dans mes objets (mais je peux quand même les utiliser si je connais leurs noms)

Je n'avais pas ce pb avec les externals de l'IRCAM sous windoqws (FTM)..


----------



## xao85 (13 Novembre 2006)

Histoire de d&#233;gouter tout le monde et en particulier ce cher Tarul, j'ai mon MacBook Pro!!!!:love: :love: :love:    

Samedi je me balladais &#224; la fnac et l&#224; je suis tomb&#233; sur les macbook pro .... rev A.... et ben le mod&#232;le qui &#233;tait &#224; 2499euros ya deux semN je l'ai eu &#224; 1800euros.
J'aurai pas le core 2 duo et le port fire 800 mais j'ai la carte X1600 260Mo avec un core duo  &#224; 2,16Ghz:love: ce qui pour mon activit&#233; d'&#233;tudiant est d&#233;j&#224; pas mal! 
Donc moi jaurai pas attendu.... Gnarc


----------



## Paradise (13 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Histoire de dégouter tout le monde et en particulier ce cher Tarul, j'ai mon MacBook Pro!!!!:love: :love: :love:
> 
> Samedi je me balladais à la fnac et là je suis tombé sur les macbook pro .... rev A.... et ben le modèle qui était à 2499euros ya deux semN je l'ai eu à 1800euros.
> J'aurai pas le core 2 duo et le port fire 800 mais j'ai la carte X1600 260Mo avec un core duo  à 2,16Ghz:love: ce qui pour mon activité d'étudiant est déjà pas mal!
> Donc moi jaurai pas attendu.... Gnarc



je pense avoir le même que toi Core Duo 2,16 DD 100 7200/trm 2GO de RAm 256 vRAm


----------



## abdul6 (13 Novembre 2006)

irishwizz a dit:


> Dans un autre registre,
> J'ai des petits soucis avec les externals de MAX/MSP: ils ne sont pas reconnus d'office dans mes objets (mais je peux quand m&#234;me les utiliser si je connais leurs noms)
> 
> Je n'avais pas ce pb avec les externals de l'IRCAM sous windoqws (FTM)..



salut

comme je tombe sur un "Maxer", j'en profite, Max-msp tourne donc bien dessus?
&#224; priori tu as le mod&#232;le de base, le 5400 t n'est pas trop lent? pour la musique je veux dire

merci 

ps: je visai le 17" surtout pour le DD &#224; 7200t mais si d&#233;j&#224;
le mod&#232;le de base surpuissant
pour ton probl&#232;me d'external, je suis pas sur que l'ordi soit en cause
peut &#234;tre lui montrer le chemin ds les files prefs ?


----------



## federal (13 Novembre 2006)

Tu as des nouvelles de ton tracker... le miens est toujours au même point.



Vid a dit:


> salut à tous,
> j'ai tout à coup failli m'étrangler: que se passe-t-il si je ne suis pas là le jour où je suis livré????
> je le récupère le jour suivant, ou ma copine peut le récuperer en mon nom??
> j'ai jamais fait livrer de paquet si important par tnt alors je m'inquiète:rose: :rose:
> ...


----------



## irishwizz (13 Novembre 2006)

Pour MAX/MSP, j'ai pas encore fait suffisamment d'essais. J'ai juste installé mes externals FTM et ceux du CNMAT. Les patchs avec lesquels je travaillais ne sont pas utilisables sur mon mac (parce que j'ai pas les externals qui vont avec pour mac). On verra bien. Vais peut-être pouvoir commencer à vraiment bosser avec ce week-end.

Pour les paths, je les ai ajouté à la liste. Un pote de l'IRCAM me dit que normalement, FTM installe bien les objets dans la liste. Et pour ceux du CNMAT, il faut ouvrir un fichier texte avec la liste des objets et les rajouter dedans, ce que je ferai peut-être...


----------



## Vid (13 Novembre 2006)

federal a dit:


> Tu as des nouvelles de ton tracker... le miens est toujours au même point.



pareil pour moi, rien ne bouge, c'est terrible d'actualiser une page toute les trois minutes pour voir si elle change, avec passage des 500 battements de coeur par minutes à chaque fois, je vais pas tenir la semaine moi!! 
à plus pour des news
Vid


----------



## jgar (13 Novembre 2006)

ça y est !! je viens d'être libéré de la maladie du tracker   eh oui il est arrivé (mais moi je suis encore au boulo, je crois que je vais pas tarder à rentrer...)


----------



## irishwizz (13 Novembre 2006)

va falloir que tu changes ta signature


----------



## jgar (13 Novembre 2006)

oui en effet, en ce moment c'est le MBP qui m'attend


----------



## root (13 Novembre 2006)

Shinji, mauvaise nouvelle:

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=123122


----------



## illya Milapine (13 Novembre 2006)

Toujours pas d'upgrade pour moi non plus !
Moi qui me faisais une joie en rentrant de cours de voir du nouveau  

Se sera pour demain  

PS : tant que ça ne veut pas dire qu'il est toujours au même endroit ça me va


----------



## Wheeling (13 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de sauter du haut de ma chaise après avoir lu ça     

"Le MacBook Pro 17 en retard
Posté Lundi à 15:01 par Christophe Laporte
Source : MacBidouille
Alors que le MacBook Pro Core 2 Duo commence à se trouver un peu partout, son grand frère, le 17 pouces, se fait toujours attendre. Selon Ars Technica, ce retard serait dû à une pénurie de composants qui sont spécifiques à ce portable. Pour sa part, AppleInsider croit savoir que la production débutera dans une semaine. À suivre"

bouhouhouhouhouhou apple veut ma peau :hosto:


----------



## root (13 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> bouhouhouhouhouhou apple veut ma peau :hosto:



Je note que la news AppleInsider parle d'un mail qui annonce "a week" de retard... Le mail que j'ai reçu vendredi passé m'indiquait une possible expédition aujourd'hui.

Bon il est 18h14 et je n'ai pas reçu d'avis d'envoi :-(


----------



## root (13 Novembre 2006)

Voilà, c'est fait : 



			
				AppleStore a dit:
			
		

> Nous espérons que vous avez reçu notre e-mail indiquant une modification
> 
> de la date d?expédition du produit que vous avez commandé. Nous sommes au
> 
> ...



:rateau:


----------



## Wheeling (13 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Voilà, c'est fait :
> 
> 
> 
> :rateau:



Bon vu que tu es passé par apple store avec une date d'expédition au 16/11 pour moi chez un revendeur je suis bon pour attendre le père noël


----------



## Tarul (13 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Histoire de dégouter tout le monde et en particulier ce cher Tarul, j'ai mon MacBook Pro!!!!:love: :love: :love:
> 
> Samedi je me balladais à la fnac et là je suis tombé sur les macbook pro .... rev A.... et ben le modèle qui était à 2499euros ya deux semN je l'ai eu à 1800euros.
> J'aurai pas le core 2 duo et le port fire 800 mais j'ai la carte X1600 260Mo avec un core duo  à 2,16Ghz:love: ce qui pour mon activité d'étudiant est déjà pas mal!
> Donc moi jaurai pas attendu.... Gnarc



m'en fout, je suis calmé avec mon petit MBP. 
Je vais maintenant me mettre un XP Pro en parallels pour le boulot.


----------



## Shinji3rd (13 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Shinji, mauvaise nouvelle:
> 
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=123122




ouiiiiii g vuuuuu ! 

je meurs !!!!!! j'ai re&#231;u le mail d'apple encore plus &#233;nervant que le premier alors je me passerais de le commenter..... 
Comment &#231;a le 17" victime de son succ&#232;s? c moi qui ai lanc&#233; la mode :rateau:

donc en fait la production n'aurait m&#234;me pas commenc&#233;e???? pffff


----------



## Vid (13 Novembre 2006)

Mouais, si les 17" sont en retard, les 15 n'ont pas l'air de bouger beaucoup.
ce que je ne comprends pa sc'est comment l'avion peut-t-il être parti avant d'être booké??
Voir la pièce jointe 12556

ou alors c'est le virus du tracking qui commence à m'avoir plus profondément que je ne l'aurais cru possible!!!
Vite apple délivre moi du mal!    
à plus pour de nouvelles aventures de la 2ème génération de trackers fous
Vid


----------



## lillumultipass (13 Novembre 2006)

Vid a dit:


> Mouais, si les 17" sont en retard, les 15 n'ont pas l'air de bouger beaucoup.
> ce que je ne comprends pa sc'est comment l'avion peut-t-il être parti avant d'être booké??
> Voir la pièce jointe 12556
> 
> ...



ah bah moi il devait prendre le vol du 10 et arrievr le 13, et rien de nouveau sous le soleil...
Vous trackez où? sur apecode c'est ça???


----------



## Xtrem (13 Novembre 2006)

*bip* /\_/\__/\/\_/\__/\______________*biiiiiiiiiip*

DOCTEUR CARTER, ON EST EN TRAIN DE LE PERDRE!!!!!!!


Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;&#244;n!!!!!! Le truc de fou, les 17'' ne sont encore pas assembl&#233;? Mais c'est pas possible!!! Il y a pas un forumeur qui a re&#231;u son MBP Core2Duo 17'' r&#233;cemment l&#224;?

...


----------



## jgar (13 Novembre 2006)

Une petite question concernant l'étalonnage de la batterie du MBP C2D, rien n'est précisé à ce sujet dans le manuel, alors que dans le manuel de l'ancien, il y a une page explicant la façon de la calibrer... Que dois-je faire ? Utiliser l'ancienne méthode ?


----------



## lillumultipass (13 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> Une petite question concernant l'étalonnage de la batterie du MBP C2D, rien n'est précisé à ce sujet dans le manuel, alors que dans le manuel de l'ancien, il y a une page explicant la façon de la calibrer... Que dois-je faire ? Utiliser l'ancienne méthode ?



oh bah je pense qu'il y a pas de raison que la batterie ait changée...donc oui!

ça y est, tu l'as alors???


----------



## hifibuff (13 Novembre 2006)

et c'est quoi cette méthode sans indiscretion?:rose:


----------



## flotow (13 Novembre 2006)

La recherche


----------



## federal (13 Novembre 2006)

J'ai exactement la même chose. J'ai appelé l'Apple Store cet aprés-midi, nos macbooks pro sont en holande.



Vid a dit:


> Mouais, si les 17" sont en retard, les 15 n'ont pas l'air de bouger beaucoup.
> ce que je ne comprends pa sc'est comment l'avion peut-t-il être parti avant d'être booké??
> Voir la pièce jointe 12556
> 
> ...


----------



## Vid (13 Novembre 2006)

Merci de l'info, ça voudrais dire qu'ils seront là avant la date prévu sur le suivi de commande apple, moi je suis toujours au 23 novembre....
wait and see.......


----------



## flotow (13 Novembre 2006)

On pourrait faire un club des - futurs - possesseurs de MacBook Pro 17"


----------



## Tarul (13 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> On pourrait faire un club des - futurs - possesseurs de MacBook Pro 17"



histoire de pleurer ensemble lors de longue attentes? 

Je sais, je suis un gros sadiques.  et fier de l'être en plus.


----------



## jgar (13 Novembre 2006)

ça y est, je vous écris depuis mon MBP !

Je découvre doucement Mac OS et la machine, en tout cas, je peux déjà dire : génial !
Aucun défaut, la finition est parfaite, tout marche, je suis content, en plus il ne chauffe pas trop...

Je respecte l'étalonnage de la batterie et j'essayerai de faire plus de tests dans les prochains jours...

@+


----------



## Xtrem (13 Novembre 2006)

Et moi je vous parle de mon MacBookPr...... ah non, je vous cause de mon PC en fait! 

Ce message ne sert à rien, mais j'assume!


----------



## Tarul (13 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> ça y est, je vous écris depuis mon MBP !
> 
> Je découvre doucement Mac OS et la machine, en tout cas, je peux déjà dire : génial !
> Aucun défaut, la finition est parfaite, tout marche, je suis content, en plus il ne chauffe pas trop...
> ...



Profites en bien.  Fait pas de copier coller de mon blog.  ok je sors. 



Xtrem a dit:


> Et moi je vous parle de mon MacBookPr...... ah non, je vous cause de mon PC en fait!
> 
> Ce message ne sert à rien, mais j'assume!


Tu sais quoi, tu es un floodeur et je vais te dénoncer au modo, y en a d'autre qui veulent le faire avec moi?


----------



## Shinji3rd (13 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> On pourrait faire un club des - futurs - possesseurs de MacBook Pro 17"



je m'inscrit     Faut se soutenir quoi ! 



Tarul a dit:


> histoire de pleurer ensemble lors de longue attentes?
> 
> Je sais, je suis un gros sadiques.  et fier de l'être en plus.



GRRR on devrait te bannir toi


----------



## Foguenne (14 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> On pourrait faire un club des - futurs - possesseurs de MacBook Pro 17"



J'en suis. 
Bon ben j'espère l'avoir pour noël...


----------



## Shinji3rd (14 Novembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'en suis.
> Bon ben j'espère l'avoir pour noël...



De quelle année?


----------



## xao85 (14 Novembre 2006)

Je sais pas sur les revB mais sur ma rev A je nai pas le deuxième clique avec le trackapd quand on met deux doigts dessus.... C'est trop chiant, jmy étais trop habitué.... bouhouhouhou


----------



## jgar (14 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Je sais pas sur les revB mais sur ma rev A je nai pas le deuxième clique avec le trackapd quand on met deux doigts dessus.... C'est trop chiant, jmy étais trop habitué.... bouhouhouhou


 
Le clic secondaire est bien présent sur la revB en mettant deux doigts dessus


----------



## Paradise (14 Novembre 2006)

Problemes sur MACBOOK PRO C2D ici c'est louche comme probl&#232;mes, mais &#233;sp&#233;rons que se n'est pas la m&#234;me maladie que sur certains iMac  


&#224; suivre...


----------



## irishwizz (14 Novembre 2006)

C'est sur un macbook pro rev A, pas B: les rev B ont été annoncé le 24 octobre. Donc un mbp acheté le 11 octobre ne peut pas être un rev B


----------



## irishwizz (14 Novembre 2006)

Moi aussi, j'ai fait plus ou moins un étalonnage de la bbatterie. Mais si j'ai bien compris, quand je le reçoit, je le décharge complètement, puis je le recharge complètement. J'attend deux heures, je le redécharge complètement, recharge, et pis c'est bon? Bah en gros, mis à part le coup de l'attente des deux heures, ya rien de spécial àcet étalonnage, si?


----------



## Paradise (14 Novembre 2006)

le problèmes d'affichage est surtout sur les rev B mais certains Rev A sont touché maladie ou cas isolés..? 

il faut lire la news....


----------



## flotow (14 Novembre 2006)

Les MBP C2D arrivent wait and see


----------



## Xtrem (14 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Les MBP C2D arrivent wait and see



Donc pas de report?


----------



## xao85 (14 Novembre 2006)

et ya rien qui permmettent davoir le clic sesondaire avec le track pad sur les macbook pro rev A?


----------



## Vid (14 Novembre 2006)

salut,
tu peux essayer iScroll 2
c'est gratuit et ça marche sur mon powerbook 12", maintenant je ne sais pas si ça tourne sur mac intel vu que la fonction est plus ou moins déjà là....
à plus


----------



## root (14 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> Problemes sur MACBOOK PRO C2D ici c'est louche comme problèmes, mais éspérons que se n'est pas la même maladie que sur certains iMac
> 
> 
> à suivre...



Le lien n'est pas valide? Sniff


----------



## Paradise (14 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Le lien n'est pas valide? Sniff



les modos on fusionn&#233;s mon topic donc plus disponible regarde ici   mais bon pour le moment pas de maladie juste une rumeur


----------



## root (14 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> les modos on fusionnés mon topic donc plus disponible regarde ici   mais bon pour le moment pas de maladie juste une rumeur



grazie mille


----------



## irishwizz (14 Novembre 2006)

Effectivement, je n'ai pas été sur la news. Juste sur le site où on voit les photos d'un mbp.

Moi, le mien fonctionne à merveille... pour le moment ;-)


----------



## Paradise (14 Novembre 2006)

irishwizz a dit:


> Effectivement, je n'ai pas été sur la news. Juste sur le site où on voit les photos d'un mbp.
> 
> Moi, le mien fonctionne à merveille... pour le moment ;-)



tout ce que je souhaite c'est que ces macbook pro c2d n'ont pas la même maladie que les iMac avec leur rémanence  pas prise en compte pas la pomme


----------



## root (14 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> tout ce que je souhaite c'est que ces macbook pro c2d n'ont pas la même maladie que les iMac avec leur rémanence  pas prise en compte pas la pomme



Je sens que les 10 premiers jours d'utilisation, il va tourner comme un salaud ce MBP.... si je vois le moindre soucis c'est direct le remboursement!


----------



## Paradise (14 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Je sens que les 10 premiers jours d'utilisation, il va tourner comme un salaud ce MBP.... si je vois le moindre soucis c'est direct le remboursement!



C'est clair test bien tout le bordel mais (pour le moment) je pense que c'est des cas isolés mais à suivre en tout cas profite bien de ton c2d


----------



## root (14 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> C'est clair test bien tout le bordel mais (pour le moment) je pense que c'est des cas isolés mais à suivre en tout cas profite bien de ton c2d



Là tu vois, ce que tu me dis ça m'fait du mal..... :mouais: 


J'ai commandé un 17"


----------



## Paradise (14 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> L&#224; tu vois, ce que tu me dis &#231;a m'fait du mal..... :mouais:
> 
> 
> J'ai command&#233; un 17"



oui mais les 1er sont d&#233;j&#224; arriv&#233; les retard ne sont pas aussi long


----------



## Shinji3rd (14 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Je sens que les 10 premiers jours d'utilisation, il va tourner comme un salaud ce MBP.... si je vois le moindre soucis c'est direct le remboursement!



J'ai prévu d'appliquer la même méthode. 



Paradise a dit:


> oui mais les 1er sont déjà arrivé les retard ne sont pas aussi long



C'est vite dit


----------



## Vid (14 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que moi aussi je vais lui en mettre plein la tête pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre:rateau: 
mais pour ça il faudrait le recevoir!!!
et mon trackeur n'évolue pas, je craque:rateau: :rateau:


----------



## lillumultipass (15 Novembre 2006)

Vid a dit:


> Je pense que moi aussi je vais lui en mettre plein la tête pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre:rateau:
> mais pour ça il faudrait le recevoir!!!
> et mon trackeur n'évolue pas, je craque:rateau: :rateau:



 ouais, moi il évolue et pourtant je suis censé le recevoir le 17, mais je crois que c'est mort:  14 nov 06 	86 14 	booking slot obtained 	Apple Shanghai 	14 nov 06 	14 nov 06 	30 10 	departed direct 	NLAMS07 	13 nov 06 	14 nov 06 	40 69 	accept scanned at EDC 	NLAMS07 	13 nov 06 	10 nov 06 	32 55 	flight departed 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	13 nov 06 	10 nov 06 	32 05 	Flight Booked 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	  	08 nov 06 	30 63 	handover at supplier 	Apple Shanghai 	13 nov 06 	08 nov 06 	30 64 	Departed from source 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	13 nov 06 	07 nov 06 	00 04 	Picking confirmed, EDI received 	Apple Shanghai


----------



## xao85 (15 Novembre 2006)

N'ayant que le macbook pro rev A,je ferai juste une petite comparaison avec mon ancien macbook. 
La dalle LCD est vraiment superbe, une qualit&#233; dimage bien sup&#233;rieure au macbook et une qualit&#233;, une puissance sonore bien sup&#233;rieure &#233;galement. Mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re la portabilit&#233; du macbook et surtout son est&#233;tique. Deplus son autonomie est bien meilleure (l'intel GMA a du bon de temps en temps) je ressens pas grande diff&#233;rence de puissance(exept&#233; pour les jeux   ) mais je suis sous core duo 2.16Ghz....
PS: j'ai pas mis de photo c'est pas un revB enfin sauf si &#231;a interessa certaines personnes?


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Novembre 2006)

C'est un peu normal Xao . Ton MacBook Pro ce n'est pas le m&#234;me prix


----------



## jgar (15 Novembre 2006)

Après deux soirs d'utilisation (pas très intensives je l'avoue), je peux déjà vous faire part de mes impressions et aventures.
Voici pour commencer quelques photos.

Mes premières impressions sont toujours les mêmes, j'ajouterais aussi le fait que MacOs soit d'une simplicité remarquable, pour moi qui appréhendais ce switch à cause de mes habitudes Windows... Donc, pas si déroutant que ça à première vue...
Cependant, une première complication est venue me surprendre : un plantage (enfin je pense que c'en était un), Préférences Système ne voulait plus se lancer de la soirée. Je suis donc allé dans le moniteur d'activité, et la je vois un process qui prend 50% du CPU sans arrêt alors que rien est lancé : WindowServer, j'aimerai bien savoir ce que fait ce process...
Au prochain démarrage tout était ok.
Une petite question : est-ce normal que pour mon dossier utilisateur ("jerome"), les autorisations soient données à "systeme" et non mon utilisateur "jerome".

Sinon, à part ça, un pixel défectueux viens d'apparaître (il n'était pourtant pas mort lorsque j'ai reçu mon ordi), et ça m'embête vraiment beaucoup, même s'il est minuscule et pas gênant. Je sais qu'Apple ne reprend pas la machine pour ça, mais j'aimerai savoir quoi faire, car je suis un peu déçu pour un achat de ce montant qui est censé me durer plusieurs années...


----------



## xao85 (15 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est un peu normal Xao . Ton MacBook Pro ce n'est pas le même prix


 
enfin d'après macG la différence est faible entre les core duo et les core2duo de puissance égale....


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Novembre 2006)

On se rassure comme on peut


----------



## lillumultipass (15 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> Après deux soirs d'utilisation (pas très intensives je l'avoue), je peux déjà vous faire part de mes impressions et aventures.
> Voici pour commencer quelques photos.
> 
> Mes premières impressions sont toujours les mêmes, j'ajouterais aussi le fait que MacOs soit d'une simplicité remarquable, pour moi qui appréhendais ce switch à cause de mes habitudes Windows... Donc, pas si déroutant que ça à première vue...
> ...



  tiens, regarde là, je sais pas si ça peut t'aider: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040225212536588


----------



## irishwizz (15 Novembre 2006)

Bah justement, ils disent que ya 40 % de puissance en plus pour un c2d 2.13 par rapport à un cd 2GHz. Bon, c'est pas la même fréquence, mais les fréquences sont assez proches. Ils disent justement (enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris) que la différence n'est peut-être pas négligeable...


----------



## jgar (15 Novembre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> tiens, regarde là, je sais pas si ça peut t'aider: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20040225212536588


 
  je n'ai pas essayé de killer le process étant donné que je ne savais pas ce qu'il faisait...

Merci en tout cas


----------



## xao85 (15 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> On se rassure comme on peut


 
 c'est un peu ça mais je regrette vraiment pas, pour le prix que je l'ai payé,:love:  (le plus génant étant la taille du disque car jaurai bien installé windows (pour les jeux )
 mais bon un de ces 4 jme le ferai changé...


----------



## manustyle (15 Novembre 2006)

Vous avez vu, la taxe annoncée hier soir pour le recyclage est déjà apparu de partout. Notamment sur nos chers Macbook pro qui augmente de 0,01 


----------



## Tarul (15 Novembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> Vous avez vu, la taxe annoncée hier soir pour le recyclage est déjà apparu de partout. Notamment sur nos chers Macbook pro qui augmente de 0,01 



je m'attendais à pire que ça. Vous appliquer une taxe pour les droit d'auteur et là vous voyez un MBP qui se prend 80 dans la tête(minimum).

enfin c'est pour l'écologie, cela ne m'aurait pas du tout déranger de payer un centime de plus(encore heureux. )


sinon, vous avez pu tester le wifi avec vos MPB?


----------



## jgar (15 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je m'attendais à pire que ça. Vous appliquer une taxe pour les droit d'auteur et là vous voyez un MBP qui se prend 80 dans la tête(minimum).
> 
> enfin c'est pour l'écologie, cela ne m'aurait pas du tout déranger de payer un centime de plus(encore heureux. )
> 
> ...


 
Oui pour le wifi, ça marche nickel derrière une Frrébox HD avec filtrage d'adresse Mac et tout... Hier soir j'ai téléchargé NeoOffice, ça tournait à 1Mo/s
Par contre dans Safari, à chaque fois que je clique sur un lien pour ouvrir ou télécharger un page, la bare de progression s'avance d'1cm puis marque systématiquement un temps de pause, puis ça repart. Et ça, à chaque fois et exactement de la même manière...Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un problème, et si s'en est un, c'est pas forcément dû au wifi... 

Sinon, je viens de régler mon problème de pixel défectueux : échange !
Le transporteur va passer reprendre mon MBP , pendant ce temps un autre MBP va arriver dans une semaine (c'est court), ça me parait bizar : 
_Délai de production : 3 jours_
_Date d'expédition estimée: *20 Nov, 2006. *_
_Délai estimé de livraison : *23 Nov, 2006 - 24 Nov, 2006.*_ ​Je serai donc encore quelques jours sans mon Mac... j'éspère que le prochain n'aura rien, et que la finition sera aussi exemplaire que celui que j'ai là (c'est domage juste pour un pixel)

@+


----------



## manustyle (15 Novembre 2006)

J'ai une question, avec quel programme fais-tu ce genre de diaporama ?

http://jeu.starwars.free.fr/switch_MBP/Site/Mon switch sur mon MBP.html

Merci


----------



## jgar (15 Novembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> J'ai une question, avec quel programme fais-tu ce genre de diaporama ?
> 
> http://jeu.starwars.free.fr/switch_MBP/Site/Mon switch sur mon MBP.html
> 
> Merci


 
C'est iWeb...


----------



## Tarul (15 Novembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> J'ai une question, avec quel programme fais-tu ce genre de diaporama ?
> 
> http://jeu.starwars.free.fr/switch_MBP/Site/Mon switch sur mon MBP.html
> 
> Merci



a partir de iphoto, tu selectionne les photos qui t'interesse pour les exporter vers iweb, après ca marche tout seul. (pour publier ailleurs que sur .mac, faire publier dans un dossier)


----------



## manustyle (15 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> a partir de iphoto, tu selectionne les photos qui t'interesse pour les exporter vers iweb, après ca marche tout seul. (pour publier ailleurs que sur .mac, faire publier dans un dossier)



Merci, ça m'a l'air très pratique, malheureusement je ne possède pas encore iweb. Je n'ai que la suite ilife 5.  

Mais si je commande un MBP, je l'aurais


----------



## Tarul (15 Novembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> Merci, ça m'a l'air très pratique, malheureusement je ne possède pas encore iweb. Je n'ai que la suite ilife 5.
> 
> Mais si je commande un MBP, je l'aurais



c'est pratique pour faire des trucs statique, mais à long therme, je préfère utiliser un site dynamique.


----------



## root (15 Novembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> le problèmes d'affichage est surtout sur les rev B mais certains Rev A sont touché maladie ou cas isolés..?
> 
> il faut lire la news....



Ca me rappelle un problème avec mon Mac Mini Intel Core Solo:
Je retrouve pas les clichés pour vous montrer, mais en gros une bande de 50 pixels se brouillait à la mise en veille. Il fallait rebooter pour résoudre le problème.

C'était un problème logiciel qui a été fixé quelques semaines plus tard.

Ce qui me fait dire que le problème des MBP est peut-être logiciel. Les RevA seraient touchés par exemple après la mise à jur X.4.8 ?

A voir....


----------



## Tarul (15 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> Oui pour le wifi, ça marche nickel derrière une Frrébox HD avec filtrage d'adresse Mac et tout... Hier soir j'ai téléchargé NeoOffice, ça tournait à 1Mo/s
> Par contre dans Safari, à chaque fois que je clique sur un lien pour ouvrir ou télécharger un page, la bare de progression s'avance d'1cm puis marque systématiquement un temps de pause, puis ça repart. Et ça, à chaque fois et exactement de la même manière...Je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment un problème, et si s'en est un, c'est pas forcément dû au wifi...
> 
> 
> @+


essaie FF, ou opera pour voir si ils font la même chose. Moi mon problème wifi, c'est bizarre, je n'arrive pas à comprendre la logique de mon probleme.

Ce soir j'ai supprimer l'adresse mac de mon MBP de mon DG, j'ai rebooté le MBP et le router, et ca fonctionne nikel. Mystère. Je testerais une réinstall de Mac os X pour voir si ca n'aide pas des fois.


----------



## Wheeling (15 Novembre 2006)

Bon je viens de planter une tente devant chez mon revendeur, toujours pas de nouvelles de mon MBP 17'
  les jours sont de plus en plus long :afraid:


----------



## looping49 (15 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Bon je viens de planter une tente devant chez mon revendeur, toujours pas de nouvelles de mon MBP 17'
> les jours sont de plus en plus long :afraid:


Je suis avec toi.

Moi aussi je fait les 100 pas devant mon revendeur, toujours pas recu mon MBP 15' snif!!!
Que le temps est long...


----------



## chatlumo (15 Novembre 2006)

La souris elle est bien vendue &#224; part ?
Tu en est content ?


----------



## Xtrem (15 Novembre 2006)

Est-ce qu'il y a réellement un soucis de production et donc, par la suite, un sérieux report ou cela s'est avéré comme statut "rumeurs" (concernant les 17")???

J'ai des chances que mon revendeur tienne ces délais à savoir, avoir mon MacBookPro ce week-end?


----------



## Wheeling (15 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Est-ce qu'il y a r&#233;ellement un soucis de production et donc, par la suite, un s&#233;rieux report ou cela s'est av&#233;r&#233; comme statut "rumeurs" (concernant les 17")???
> 
> J'ai des chances que mon revendeur tienne ces d&#233;lais &#224; savoir, avoir mon MacBookPro ce week-end?



malheureusement je ne me ferais pas trop d'espoir pour une livraison ce week-end vu les d&#233;lais annonc&#233;s par apple   je crois que comme nous tu vas entamer une 3 &#232;me semaine sans ton MBP 
Ce n'est pas parce que je veux &#234;tre m&#233;chant que je dis &#231;a   ni par d&#233;sespoir   non non

bouhouhouhouhou


----------



## Shinji3rd (15 Novembre 2006)

JE LE VEUX !!!! :modo:


----------



## lillumultipass (15 Novembre 2006)

voilà ce qu'il me dit le tracker:   1 	Z0DP0006G 	1 	14 nov 06 	90 75 	truck arrived at final destination 	Apple Shanghai 	14 nov 06 	14 nov 06 	90 00 	delivered 	NLAMS07 	  	14 nov 06 	86 14 	booking slot obtained 	NLAMS07 	14 nov 06 	14 nov 06 	30 10 	departed direct 	NLAMS07 	13 nov 06 	14 nov 06 	40 69 	accept scanned at EDC 	NLAMS07 	13 nov 06 	10 nov 06 	32 55 	flight departed 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	13 nov 06 	10 nov 06 	32 05 	Flight Booked 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	  	08 nov 06 	30 63 	handover at supplier 	Apple Shanghai 	13 nov 06 	08 nov 06 	30 64 	Departed from source 	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 	13 nov 06 	07 nov 06 	00 04 	Picking confirmed, EDI received 	Apple Shanghai    je comprends pas, il est arrivé où mon MP??? parceque s'il est arrivé qu'à Shangai, j'suis pas rendu moi... il est censé m'être livré le 17...


----------



## federal (15 Novembre 2006)

Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur ma commande. Ma date de réception était prévue pour le 20/21 Novembre, et le suivi de commande m'affiche maintenant pour le 15:

Shipped to PARIS, FR 10 Nov 2006  
Estimated Delivery Date 15 Nov 2006 (Subject to change)    
Current Delivery Status In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule 15 Nov 2006  Signed By 

et l'apecode me renvoie ça :

[SIZE=-1]Flextronics  Logistics B.V., Venray, NL
[/SIZE] ************  1 15 nov 06 86 14 booking slot obtained Apple Shanghai 15 nov 06   
15 nov 06 30 10 departed direct NLAMS07 15 nov 06  
15 nov 06 40 69 accept scanned at EDC NLAMS07 15 nov 06  
12 nov 06 32 05 Flight Booked Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai    
12 nov 06 32 55 flight departed Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 15 nov 06  
10 nov 06 00 04 Picking confirmed, EDI received Apple Shanghai    
10 nov 06 30 63 handover at supplier Apple Shanghai 15 nov 06  
10 nov 06 30 64 Departed from source Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai 15 nov 06

à savoir que je n'ai ni numéro TNT/UPS.

Merci


----------



## lillumultipass (15 Novembre 2006)

federal a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur ma commande. Ma date de réception était prévue pour le 20/21 Novembre, et le suivi de commande m'affiche maintenant pour le 15:
> 
> Shipped to PARIS, FR 10 Nov 2006
> Estimated Delivery Date 15 Nov 2006 (Subject to change)
> ...



  ben ça ressemble un peu à ce que j'ai...moi il doit arriver le 17, et je n'ai pas de numéro de TNT, donc tu sais...


----------



## federal (15 Novembre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> ben ça ressemble un peu à ce que j'ai...moi il doit arriver le 17, et je n'ai pas de numéro de TNT, donc tu sais...



Je croise les doigts, ce serait excellent de l'avoir en avance


----------



## iMax (15 Novembre 2006)

federal a dit:


> Je croise les doigts, ce serait excellent de l'avoir en avance



Ça y'est, j'ai vendu mon 12' (hors de prix :rateau: ), je commande le 15' demain. :rateau:


----------



## federal (15 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Ça y'est, j'ai vendu mon 12' (hors de prix :rateau: ), je commande le 15' demain. :rateau:



YYYYYYYYYYYYeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh     CF T.I (rappeur US)


----------



## Xtrem (16 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> malheureusement je ne me ferais pas trop d'espoir pour une livraison ce week-end vu les délais annoncés par apple   je crois que comme nous tu vas entamer une 3 ème semaine sans ton MBP
> Ce n'est pas parce que je veux être méchant que je dis ça   ni par désespoir   non non
> 
> bouhouhouhouhou



Ce sera ma quatrième semaine pour moi!  Meuh bon, on est plus à une semaine près là... 

Merci pour ta réponse! ;-)


----------



## Shinji3rd (16 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Ce sera ma quatrième semaine pour moi!  Meuh bon, on est plus à une semaine près là...
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse! ;-)



pareil pour moi, mais je ne dirais pas que je ne suis plus à une semaine près


----------



## manustyle (16 Novembre 2006)

A votre avis, pour être certains d'avoir son MBP 15" pour Noel, voir avant. Quel serait la date maxi pour faire une commande ?

Peut-on encore attendre, ou mieux vaut se presser ?

merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Novembre 2006)

Je crois qu'Apple va reprendre le m&#234;me dispositif que l'ann&#233;e derni&#232;re a savoir commander jusqu'au .... pour avoir votre mac le 24  d&#233;cembre au soir


----------



## root (16 Novembre 2006)

Y a-t-il des gens qui sont sensés voir partir leur machine aujourd'hui?

Est-ce qu'on sort dans la rue pour manifester?


----------



## xao85 (16 Novembre 2006)

Plus je suis sur mon macbook pro plus je suis heureux :love:


----------



## root (16 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Plus je suis sur mon macbook pro plus je suis heureux :love:



Attends qu'il se mette à siffler, tu riras moins 

Cela dit, pas de pixel mort?


----------



## zenric (16 Novembre 2006)

Un coup de fil de la fnac, tout à l'heure, pour me dire que mon MBP commandé le 6 nov, était dispo!!! cool je suis content d'avoir commandé chez eux, avec la garantie 0 pixel mort.
Je ne vais sur paris que samedi, donc je déballe la merveille illico, et je post des photos dès que possible....L'attente va être longue.....
Mon premier Mac!


----------



## iMax (16 Novembre 2006)

Moi je touche le 15' de base à CHF 2308.- soit CHF 500 de moins. Ce qui fait en gros 330 de rabais. :rateau: 

Vive les offres étudiants :rateau:


----------



## lillumultipass (16 Novembre 2006)

Je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc: sur la page Apple Order status, j'ai un tracking number et il est marqué que le transporteur est TNT. Est-ce que ça veut die que je dois aller voir sur leur site?

Parceque jusqu'à présent j'allais sur Apecode, mais je crois que ça marche pas quand le livreur est TNT non?


----------



## xao85 (16 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Attends qu'il se mette à siffler, tu riras moins
> 
> Cela dit, pas de pixel mort?



nan toujours pas  je touche du bois. Sinon j'ai eu un des derniers rev A qui a du etre produit alors jpense pas que je risque grand chose...


----------



## root (16 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> nan toujours pas  je touche du bois. Sinon j'ai eu un des derniers rev A qui a du etre produit alors jpense pas que je risque grand chose...



hmm quel rapport? c'est les mêmes dalles dans le rev B probablement 

et même, j'ai pas l'impression que ça change qqchose à la probabilité de tomber sur un pixel foireux... tu crois? t'as des infos secrètes que tu partages pas?


----------



## Tarul (16 Novembre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Je viens de me rendre compte d'un truc: sur la page Apple Order status, j'ai un tracking number et il est marqué que le transporteur est TNT. Est-ce que ça veut die que je dois aller voir sur leur site?
> 
> Parceque jusqu'à présent j'allais sur Apecode, mais je crois que ça marche pas quand le livreur est TNT non?



oui, une fois prise en charge par tnt, l'apecode ne sert à rien. il faut faire un tit tour sur le site de tnt.


----------



## lillumultipass (16 Novembre 2006)

ouais ça y est, je viens d'y aller et il est livré demain!!!! C'est le grand jour, enfin!!!! Bon, le blème c'est que je suis chez moi que jusqu'à 13H, mais bon...avec ma chance il va arriver que dans l'après midi, ce qui reportera à Lundi...


----------



## manustyle (16 Novembre 2006)

Dommage que l'on puisse pas modifier le HD à la Fnac, car avec 5% de remise adhérent ça vaut le coup


----------



## Vid (16 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous,
pour tous les atteints par le tracking virus
voilà un lien vers Flextronic avec un suivi d'une précision incroyable..
le site c'est: https://www.iec-logistics.com/apps/tracktrace/trk_tracking.asp
accessible uniquement avec Internet explorer
sur la page: region europe, tracking reference le carrier tracking number donné sur la page de suivi de commande par apple, et dans customer reference: app.
tracking hyper précis, je sais que mon MBP a été scaner avant de monter dans un camion à 13:06 aujourd'hui!!!  
alors bon track à tous.....
vid


----------



## Shinji3rd (16 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Y a-t-il des gens qui sont sensés voir partir leur machine aujourd'hui?
> 
> Est-ce qu'on sort dans la rue pour manifester?



Mega grande nouvelle mon mbp vient d'être expédié !!!! wouuuuhouuu 

t'as eu la même bonne nouvelle?


----------



## Foguenne (16 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Mega grande nouvelle mon mbp vient d'&#234;tre exp&#233;di&#233; !!!! wouuuuhouuu
> 
> t'as eu la m&#234;me bonne nouvelle?



J'ai eu un mail d'avis d'exp&#233;dition d'envois hier, ils m'annoncent une livraison le 28...:mouais: 
C'est un grand voyageur, il doit d'abord faire trois fois le tour du monde.


----------



## Shinji3rd (16 Novembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai eu un mail d'avis d'expédition d'envois hier, ils m'annoncent une livraison le 28...:mouais:
> C'est un grand voyageur, il doit d'abord faire trois fois le tour du monde.



moi on me parledu 23... date initiale le 15Nov, donc une semaine de plus qu'au départ c'est tout.


----------



## Xtrem (16 Novembre 2006)

Okay, donc les Macbook 17" commencent à se rabouler, je peux donc espérer les dates de mon revendeur...

Dès demain matin, je vais leur lancer un p'tit coup de fil en espèrant ne pas les saouler! 

A part ça, heureux pour toi Shinji3rd... on fait partie de ceux qui attendent leur machine un p'tit bout de temps, déjà!


----------



## Shinji3rd (16 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Okay, donc les Macbook 17" commencent &#224; se rabouler, je peux donc esp&#233;rer les dates de mon revendeur...
> 
> D&#232;s demain matin, je vais leur lancer un p'tit coup de fil en esp&#232;rant ne pas les saouler!
> 
> A part &#231;a, heureux pour toi Shinji3rd... on fait partie de ceux qui attendent leur machine un p'tit bout de temps, d&#233;j&#224;!



Merci, on fait parti de ceux qui attendent leur machine depuis qu'elle est sortie  lol
J'ai pass&#233; commande 2 jours apr&#232;s l'annonce des core2duo.
je te souhaite d'en avoir des nouvelles tr&#232;s bient&#244;t chez ton revendeur 


ps: j'avais vraiment les boules de recevoir un mail d'apple &#224; 18h pour m'annoncer un report, comme jeudi dernier.


----------



## flotow (16 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Merci, on fait parti de ceux qui attendent leur machine depuis qu'elle est sortie  lol
> J'ai passé commande 2 jours après l'annonce des core2duo.



Je l'ai commandé le soir de sa sortie  et j'attend toujours  :sleep: 
j'espere l'avoir en meme temps que vous


----------



## Shinji3rd (16 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je l'ai command&#233; le soir de sa sortie &#8230; et j'attend toujours &#8230; :sleep:
> j'espere l'avoir en meme temps que vous



Root, Xtrem, Tucpasquic, les gens qu ont command&#233; des 17" : Est ce que vous avez re&#231;u le mail de confirmation d'exp&#233;dition ?

ps : apple store off depuis un moment d&#233;j&#224;... qu'est ce que &#231;a couve?


----------



## iMax (16 Novembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai eu un mail d'avis d'expédition d'envois hier, ils m'annoncent une livraison le 28...:mouais:
> C'est un grand voyageur, il doit d'abord faire trois fois le tour du monde.



 Paul 

Toi aussi tu as craqué ?


----------



## flotow (17 Novembre 2006)

Je l'ai commandé par mon AppleCenter donc, je n'ai pas recu de mail


----------



## Tarul (17 Novembre 2006)

Foguenne a dit:


> J'ai eu un mail d'avis d'expédition d'envois hier, ils m'annoncent une livraison le 28...:mouais:
> C'est un grand voyageur, il doit d'abord faire trois fois le tour du monde.



spèce de traître, moi qui croyait que tu l'avais depuis longtemps!


----------



## root (17 Novembre 2006)

"Nous avons le plaisir de vous adresser cette notification d'expédition concernant votre commande sur l'Apple Store."


Moi on me parle d'une livraison "d'ici le 30": soit ils sont très prudents, soit ce sont de fieffés menteurs!


----------



## root (17 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> ps: j'avais vraiment les boules de recevoir un mail d'apple à 18h pour m'annoncer un report, comme jeudi dernier.



Je suis parti du bureau à 18h en pensant que c'était inévitable et que je voulais pas savoir


----------



## Shinji3rd (17 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Je suis parti du bureau &#224; 18h en pensant que c'&#233;tait in&#233;vitable et que je voulais pas savoir



 on se comprend 

Sinon pour ta livraison le 30 je pense que &#231;a diff&#232;re car on habite pas au m&#234;me endroit, tu es de suisse non? Peut &#234;tre qu'il passe par la France avant en arrivant d'amsterdam...

En tout cas vivement qu'on ait des photos &#224; mettre en ligne de nos machines de guerre 

17 nov. 2006 11:59 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot


----------



## Wheeling (17 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je l'ai commandé par mon AppleCenter donc, je n'ai pas recu de mail



pareil pour moi


----------



## Wheeling (17 Novembre 2006)

mon Apple center commence seulement à recevoir les 15'   donc il espère recevoir les 17' dans la fouler !!!!
alors espérons espérons


----------



## root (17 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> 17 nov. 2006 11:59 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot




Tu vois ça où?

Moi j'ai que : 

"Current Delivery Status	In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule"

Et non, je suis pas vraiment d'accord qu'il ship "on Schedule"


----------



## iMax (17 Novembre 2006)

Mon 15' vient de partir de Hollande.


----------



## Vid (17 Novembre 2006)

Salut,
moi aussi il est parti ce matin, sur le suivi de commande apple j'ai une date de livraison le 21, mais je le sens bien pour lundi!!!!!!!!!
il arrive et &#231;a va faire mal....
Vid


----------



## Shinji3rd (17 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Tu vois &#231;a o&#249;?
> 
> Moi j'ai que :
> 
> ...



Sur cette page qd tu regardes dans la marge de gauche tu as un numero d'expedition (carrier tracking number) avec le nom d'une societ&#233; pour moi TNT.
Tu vas ensuite sur le site de tnt tu rentres le tracker et il te dis tout


----------



## chatlumo (17 Novembre 2006)

Ca y est la FNAC a reçu ma commande. Très joli ce MacBook Pro !

Qu'avez-vous choisi comme sacoche pour le 15' ? Moi j'ai choisi un modèle premier prix, pas trop mal mais un peu épais pour le MacBook et plutôt orienté format 4/3.


Y'a-t-il des modèles plus près du corps (permettant le rangement de l'adaptateur secteur et d'une souris ) ?


----------



## root (17 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Sur cette page qd tu regardes dans la marge de gauche tu as un numero d'expedition (carrier tracking number) avec le nom d'une societé pour moi TNT.
> Tu vas ensuite sur le site de tnt tu rentres le tracker et il te dis tout



Ben justement ya pas encore de tracking number

par contre apecode me dit qu'il s'envolera lundi, avec arrivée prévue chez moi le 22. ce qui contredit la date du 30 sur le truc d'apple... on dirait que leur tracker a vraiment des soucis!

Mais s'il arrive le 22, ça lui fera une semaine de retard. je peux encore tolérer


----------



## Shinji3rd (17 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Ben justement ya pas encore de tracking number
> 
> par contre apecode me dit qu'il s'envolera lundi, avec arriv&#233;e pr&#233;vue chez moi le 22. ce qui contredit la date du 30 sur le truc d'apple... on dirait que leur tracker a vraiment des soucis!
> 
> Mais s'il arrive le 22, &#231;a lui fera une semaine de retard. je peux encore tol&#233;rer



Tient c'est marrant chez moi apecode ne marche pas je suis oblig&#233; d'aller sur le site de TNT... La route de nos mbp a du se s&#233;par&#233;e... 

ps: pourtant ils sont sens&#233;s arriver le m&#234;me jour...



Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'est 'rigolo'&#8230; on est tous en train de l'attendre ce 17"



Vaut mieux le prendre comme &#231;a c sur  mais maitenant c surtout excitant depuis que je sais qu'il a &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233;     ( pas mal ma r&#233;ponse avant la question  )


----------



## flotow (17 Novembre 2006)

c'est 'rigolo' on est tous en train de l'attendre ce 17"


----------



## Foguenne (17 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Paul
> 
> Toi aussi tu as craqué ?



Et oui, pour un 17 retardé.   



Tarul a dit:


> spèce de traître, moi qui croyait que tu l'avais depuis longtemps!



Et non, mon Mac est un grand voyageur.


----------



## xao85 (17 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben l&#224; je regrette un peu de pas avoir prix un rev B... voir ici
enfin le mien est bien quand m&#234;me...


----------



## Tarul (17 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que je vais devoir appeler apple. Xao85, tu m'as porté la poisse


----------



## xao85 (17 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Je pense que je vais devoir appeler apple. Xao85, tu m'as porté la poisse



Mer*e.... C'était vraiment pas voulu... surtout après tout ce que j'ai enduré, je souhaite du SAV à personne. Qu'a ton bébé?


----------



## aigledor (18 Novembre 2006)

J'ai reçu hier mon macbook pro c2d 15" (c'est mon premier mac) et pour l'instant j'en suis assez content.
Le seul truc louche que j'ai rencontré concerne le bruit des ventilos : lorsque je commence à faire des choses avec le mac, les ventilos commencent à tourner (en idle on ne les entend quasiment pas) et leur bruit devient de plus en plus fort jusqu'a arriver au niveau sonore du lecteur dvd en plein régime. Je suppose que jusque là tout est normal (?)
Ce que je trouve gênant, c'est que le son grave des ventilos est accompagné d'un sifflement aigu assez désagréable et la montée en puissance des ventilos ressemble au bruit d'un jet d'avion lors du décolage (son  qui devient de plus en plus aigu, mais en moins fort biensur)
J'espère que je me suis fait un peu comprendre...
Vu que je n'ai aucune référence pour comparer, je m'adresse aux possesseurs de ce portable (et de l'ancien modèle aussi) : avez-vous la même chose avec le votre ?


----------



## Shinji3rd (18 Novembre 2006)

C'est dingue &#231;a ; mon MBP remonte le temps... :

17 nov. 2006 11:59 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 
16 nov. 2006 13:27 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point

:mouais: peut &#234;tre que je l'ai d&#233;j&#224; re&#231;u mais que je ne le sais pas encore... :rateau:


----------



## Tarul (18 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Mer*e.... C'était vraiment pas voulu... surtout après tout ce que j'ai enduré, je souhaite du SAV à personne. Qu'a ton bébé?



c'est le wifi qui me pose problème, j'ai fait un poste dans la section réseau. En gros, je ne peux pas me connecter a des réseaux ouvert, ni associé mon MBP a une livebax si ces derniers ne connaissent pas mon adresse mac. Ca va encore lorsque ce sont mes AP, mais pour les AP public c'est plus ch... vu que je n'ai pas la main dessus(ce qui est normal). La desactivation du filtrage mac ne fait rien à se problème. pour le moment, je semble être le seul sur macg et macbidouille a avoir ce soucis, par contre sur le fofo d'apple, je ne suis pas seul. Si sous Windows par bootcamp, je n'ai pas de soucis, je garde le MBP par contre, sinon je fais un échange. Car je me déplace beaucoup avec le portable et le wifi est de venu primordiale. en dehors de ça, windows sur paralllels est une vrai fusée même avec 256mo. Par comparaison, un windows parallels SP1 démarre plus vite qu'un Windows SP2 qui est a 1,7GHZ et 768mo de ram.

Tant fait pas xoa85, j'ai déjà eut des soucis avec l'aiport sur mon imac qui ont été résolut  par la dernier MAJ de l'EFI  J'espère ne pas a avoir trop attendre.



aigledor a dit:


> J'ai reçu hier mon macbook pro c2d 15" (c'est mon premier mac) et pour l'instant j'en suis assez content.
> Le seul truc louche que j'ai rencontré concerne le bruit des ventilos : lorsque je commence à faire des choses avec le mac, les ventilos commencent à tourner (en idle on ne les entend quasiment pas) et leur bruit devient de plus en plus fort jusqu'a arriver au niveau sonore du lecteur dvd en plein régime. Je suppose que jusque là tout est normal (?)
> Ce que je trouve gênant, c'est que le son grave des ventilos est accompagné d'un sifflement aigu assez désagréable et la montée en puissance des ventilos ressemble au bruit d'un jet d'avion lors du décolage (son  qui devient de plus en plus aigu, mais en moins fort biensur)
> J'espère que je me suis fait un peu comprendre...
> Vu que je n'ai aucune référence pour comparer, je m'adresse aux possesseurs de ce portable (et de l'ancien modèle aussi) : avez-vous la même chose avec le votre ?


honnêtement, non je n'ai pas tout saisis :rateau:, mais je pense que tu devrais essayer d'enregistrer le bruit. Quand le ventilo se mettent a fonctionner, ils font du bruit, mais ça reste dans les graves.


----------



## njx (18 Novembre 2006)

hi a tous, j'ai juste une petite question, est ce que si j'achete mon macbookpro &#224; la fnac j'ai le choix de l'ecran, c&#224;d mat ou brilllant ?


----------



## christ60 (18 Novembre 2006)

njx a dit:


> hi a tous, j'ai juste une petite question, est ce que si j'achete mon macbookpro à la fnac j'ai le choix de l'ecran, càd mat ou brilllant ?



Il y a deux mois, j'avais posé cette question en ligne, après quelques recherches (de quelques jours...) le site m'a répondu qu'il n'existait pas de choix dans leur référence fournisseur.

Je pense qu'ils sont tjrs aussi avisé et qu'ils se borneront simplement à vendre le MBP lambda (C2D + 120Go + écran MAT)


----------



## Tarul (18 Novembre 2006)

njx a dit:


> hi a tous, j'ai juste une petite question, est ce que si j'achete mon macbookpro à la fnac j'ai le choix de l'ecran, càd mat ou brilllant ?



A la fnac, c'est toujours la configuration par defaut, il ne font jamais de configuration personnalisée. Cette configuration correspond à celle de l'AS sans aucunes modification ou ajout d'options.


----------



## Shinji3rd (18 Novembre 2006)

arf mon mac ne remonte pas le temps c'est juste l'affichage :

18 nov. 2006 10:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Connection Delay 
17 nov. 2006 11:59 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 
16 nov. 2006 13:27 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point 

bref &#231;a avance cette affaire


----------



## xao85 (18 Novembre 2006)

C'est marrant quand m&#234;me cette carte graphique brid&#233;e sur les rev A...? Vous savez &#224; combien elles sont cadenc&#233;es? (brid&#233;es et non brid&#233;es)


----------



## Tarul (18 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est marrant quand même cette carte graphique bridée sur les rev A...? Vous savez à combien elles sont cadencées? (bridées et non bridées)



je crois qu'elle le sont de 10-20% par rapport a sa puissance nominale. Sinon, le MBP rev B est mieux aéré ce qui permet d'augmenter la cadence de la carte graphique.

Macbidouille a fait un comparatif entre les deux révisions. Ils parlent de la différence de cadence de la carte graphique.


----------



## Shinji3rd (18 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> C'est marrant quand m&#234;me cette carte graphique brid&#233;e sur les rev A...? Vous savez &#224; combien elles sont cadenc&#233;es? (brid&#233;es et non brid&#233;es)



pour les revA : (cadence GPU/RAM)

D'origine &#224; 313 et 300 

et les revB GPU 418.50 and memory at 445.50.


----------



## xao85 (18 Novembre 2006)

Merci, oui c'est quand même significatif... bon be tant pis pr moi.... mais pr linstant je regrette pas ce macbook pro marche niquel et Civilisation IV aussi:love:


----------



## Tarul (18 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Merci, oui c'est quand même significatif... bon be tant pis pr moi.... mais pr linstant je regrette pas ce macbook pro marche niquel et Civilisation IV aussi:love:



xao85, je peux te maudire? 


Pourquoi? Pasque tu m'as porté la poisse avec mon mbp. vilain xao85! 

Plus sérieusement, j'ai appelé le SAV d'apple, pour mon problème de wifi. J'ai donnée à la personne que j'ai eut(très sympa d'ailleurs, et parlant distinctement, vous ne pouvez pas savoir comment c'est agréable après avoir affronté celui d'acer). Elle a fait remonté l'information au ingénieur, elle n'a jamais vu ça(d'ailleurs moi aussi , on est d'accord c'est bien ). Au début elle voulait que je l'emmène pour examen. Mais pas de bol y a pas de centre près de mes deux chez moi (niort et poitiers), de plus c'est mon outil de travail. bref c'est pas la joie, mais heureusement pour ma pomme(lol ), ça ne fait pas 15 jours que je l'ai et donc, j'ai demandé un échange avec un neuf, et pour couronner le tout, je peux négocier la garde du portable actuel jusqu'à livraison du nouveau MBP! Geste que j'apprécie grandement. Enfin, ce n'est pas tout bouclé, mais ce sera chose faites lundi.

Pour le moment bon point pour le SAV apple pour l'échange, mais mauvais point quand même qu'en europe(au USA serait encore une fois différent?) pour la non reprise sur site des portables. Mais bon je m'en tire pas mal 

a bientot pour de prochaine aventures!


----------



## xao85 (18 Novembre 2006)

Ne me maudit pas grand dieux!!!!!!!!! J'ai déjà donné avec mon macbook merci!  
C'est bien au moins que tu puisses échanger!


----------



## Tarul (18 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Ne me maudit pas grand dieux!!!!!!!!! J'ai déjà donné avec mon macbook merci!
> C'est bien au moins que tu puisses échanger!



oui, et j'espère que c'est le prochain MBP sera nikel .
A tous les niveaux. 
Je n'en suis pas loin de la perfection, y avait juste un tit soucis.


----------



## flotow (18 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir,
c'est cool, a travers ce post, je suis les livraisons  (dates, etc)
J'ai un MBP 'custom' mais je ne desespere pas de l'avoir cette semaine 
Sinon, Xao85, deja passé sur MBP? 
Il a pas duré longtemps ce MacBook !


----------



## Tarul (18 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sinon, Xao85, deja passé sur MBP?
> Il a pas duré longtemps ce MacBook !


C'est petit, donc digne de moi! 

c'est qu'une c'est une trés belle machine, je ne me lasse pas de l'utiliser.


----------



## benjamin (19 Novembre 2006)

Ay&#233;, je suis pass&#233; m'en prendre un &#224; la Fnac cette apr&#232;m (15 pouces classique + garantie 3 ans). Tout marche le mieux du monde.


----------



## karmousse (19 Novembre 2006)

salut Benjamin et félicitations,

te serait il possible de nous en dire plus ?

chauffe t il ?
le wifi est il ok ?
la cohabitation des deux systèmes est elle excellente ?
enfin un petit résumé de tes impressions sur le core 2 duo de chez macbook pro 

merci


----------



## divoli (19 Novembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Ayé, je suis passé m'en prendre un à la Fnac cette aprèm (15 pouces classique + garantie 3 ans). Tout marche le mieux du monde.




Cela veut dire quoi ? Que tu l'as commandé, ou qu'il y en a déjà en stock à la Fnac ?

En tout cas, si tu l'as déjà, un petit compte-rendu serait le bienvenu...


----------



## Tarul (19 Novembre 2006)

karmousse a dit:


> salut Benjamin et f&#233;licitations,
> 
> te serait il possible de nous en dire plus ?
> 
> ...



le MBP ne chauffe que lors que tu le pousse(genre paralells ou jeu ou autre gros calcul). sinon il est de bonne temp&#233;rature(attention a laisser l'arri&#232;re suffisamment a&#233;r&#233. J'ai fait un billet sur mon tchi blog sur le sujet avec une comparaison avant effort et apr&#232;s effort.

si tu parles de la cohabitation d'XP et mac os X, je l'ai install&#233; hier et &#231;a marche pas trop mal pour moi.

sinon welcome a benjamin pour son arriv&#233; au club des MBP power


----------



## bordolien (19 Novembre 2006)

Je gagne convenablement ma vie mais j'ose trop (pour l'instant) m'offrir un MBP, voire même juste évoluer pour un MB !

Ma question : vous faites quoi dans la vie pour acheter si souvent des Mac ?


----------



## xao85 (19 Novembre 2006)

Moi je suis étudiant!


----------



## bordolien (19 Novembre 2006)

Hier j'ai test&#233; le MB C2D &#224; la FNAC, pas mal pas mal... Mais je pense attendre jusqu'au nouveau MBP avec Leopard d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; :/, avec l'ADC m&#234;me 

Et bient&#244;t la Wii, la PSP3... Chuis pas encore PDG !

Berk windoz :s


----------



## Tarul (19 Novembre 2006)

bordolien a dit:


> Je gagne convenablement ma vie mais j'ose trop (pour l'instant) m'offrir un MBP, voire même juste évoluer pour un MB !
> 
> Ma question : vous faites quoi dans la vie pour acheter si souvent des Mac ?



je n'achète pas souvent des macs, le dernier vient d'avoir déjà 4 mois, c'est déjà trés long. 

En fait, moi je bosse en informatique. Je gagne convenablement ma vie, et j'avoue utiliser le prêt à 0% de papa-maman. 

Le mac c'était pour essayer et découvrir le monde mac, le MBP est nouveau ordinateur portable remplaçant un acer de 3 ans d'age. Mais si le mac était resté en power pc, je ne l'aurais pas pris, j'ai aussi besoin de windows pour le boulot. Normalment j'espère pouvoir amortir cet ordi sur 4 ans.


----------



## zenric (19 Novembre 2006)

Ca y est il est né le divine enfant!!! J'ai mon garçon !!! Il s'appelle Macbook pro core2duo , parceque c'est un dur!
Le temps de lui installer une suite digne de son tempérament, genre final cut studio...et à nous l'amérique!!!
On va en faire des trucs sympa ensemble, je vais l'éduquer comme il faut, dans le respect du droit à l'image of course.

l'amérique, l'amérique, je veux l'avoir et je l'aurais....l'amérique, l'amérique, ....
Je m'égare un peu, c'est l'émotion, faut comprendre, six mois de gestation, de gesticulations, de lecture assidus et de recherche...mais voila, il est arrivé, la cigogne, l'a posé à la fnac, où je suis allé le chercher.

Et depuis, que du bonheur....il rend heureux son papa...
Pour qu'il soit au top, je vais lui adjoindre, 1Go de mémoire  supplémentaire, ce sera un surdoué ce petit, je lui mets un peu la pression, faut être bien armé dans ce monde de brute...

Bon, je dois avouer, que je suis pour de vrai le papa de 4 jolies petites filles, alors le garçon, je l'attendais avec impatience...


----------



## zenric (19 Novembre 2006)

Maintenant, je suis un peu déçu de ne pas avoir de doc avec...
Comment utiliser la suite ilfe, macos, tout ça quoi....


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2006)

zenric a dit:


> Maintenant, je suis un peu déçu de ne pas avoir de doc avec...
> Comment utiliser la suite ilfe, macos, tout ça quoi....



Demande a tes 4 petites filles :rateau:
sinon, tu as Apple, MacG, et la doc propre a chaque logiciels


----------



## zenric (19 Novembre 2006)

C'est bien pour ça que je suis sur cet excellent forum, pour apprendre


----------



## benjamin (19 Novembre 2006)

karmousse a dit:


> salut Benjamin et f&#233;licitations,
> 
> te serait il possible de nous en dire plus ?
> 
> ...



Le wifi ne m'a pos&#233; aucun probl&#232;me, ni sur la Freebox HD, ni sur un vieux routeur Netgear 802.11b.
Il chauffe un peu, mais c'est rest&#233; tout a fait convenable apr&#232;s deux heures d'utilisations vari&#233;es mais mod&#233;r&#233;es. Enfin, je n'ai pas v&#233;ritablement l'exp&#233;rience des pr&#233;c&#233;dentes g&#233;n&#233;rations de MacBook ou de PowerBook.
C&#244;t&#233; bruit, j'arrive d'un iMac G5 qui m'a quasi rendu sourd, alors c'est difficilement comparable.  
La cohabitation entre les deux syst&#232;me, c'est l'accroc, car je ne suis pas parvenu &#224; aller jusqu'au bout de l'installation de Win par Bootcamp. Mais il faut dire que cela vient peut-&#234;tre de la version que l'expert informatique qui me sert de conseiller tient &#224; m'installer. Concr&#232;tement, lors de l'install des drivers Mac, j'ai un &#233;cran bleu avec un keymagic bidon. Et au reboot, le clavier/trackpad n'est pas reconnu.



divoli a dit:


> Cela veut dire quoi ? Que tu l'as command&#233;, ou qu'il y en a d&#233;j&#224; en stock &#224; la Fnac ?
> 
> En tout cas, si tu l'as d&#233;j&#224;, un petit compte-rendu serait le bienvenu...



Je ne l'ai pas command&#233;. Je suivais depuis quelques jours le site Internet de la Fnac o&#249; ils n'affichaient que l'ancien 17 pouces. Vendredi, ils ont mis en ligne les deux nouveaux 15, mais ils n'&#233;taient pas en magasins. Samedi, on pouvait le r&#233;server &#224; la Fnac Digitale et j'y suis all&#233;.  

J'&#233;crirai davantage plus tard.



Tarul a dit:


> le MBP ne chauffe que lors que tu le pousse(genre paralells ou jeu ou autre gros calcul). sinon il est de bonne temp&#233;rature(attention a laisser l'arri&#232;re suffisamment a&#233;r&#233. J'ai fait un billet sur mon tchi blog sur le sujet avec une comparaison avant effort et apr&#232;s effort.
> 
> si tu parles de la cohabitation d'XP et mac os X, je l'ai install&#233; hier et &#231;a marche pas trop mal pour moi.
> 
> sinon welcome a benjamin pour son arriv&#233; au club des MBP power



Merci.


----------



## bordolien (19 Novembre 2006)

zenric a dit:


> Maintenant, je suis un peu déçu de ne pas avoir de doc avec...
> Comment utiliser la suite ilfe, macos, tout ça quoi....



Sinon t'aurais pas de problème, Apple c'est intuitif !

loooool ?


----------



## Tarul (19 Novembre 2006)

zenric a dit:


> Maintenant, je suis un peu déçu de ne pas avoir de doc avec...
> Comment utiliser la suite ilfe, macos, tout ça quoi....



je ne peux que te conseiller de faire un tit tour dans les aides des différents softs offert avec ton mac. C'est beaucoups plus clair que l'aide classique que l'on peut connaitre sur windows.

il y a aussi des infos du le site d'apple, en plus de nos sites francophones. Mais rien ne vaut la pratique.


----------



## iMax (19 Novembre 2006)

Rhôôô purée que c'est long le week-end à attendre son MacBook Pro quand TNT est au point mort....


----------



## Shinji3rd (19 Novembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui attendent livraison de leur 17"

voici mon tracker TNT :

19 nov. 2006 12:00 Amsterdam Consignment Received At Transit Point 
19 nov. 2006 12:00 Amsterdam Import Received 
18 nov. 2006 10:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Connection Delay 
17 nov. 2006 11:59 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 
16 nov. 2006 13:27 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point

ça avance tout ça !
finalement le "potential connection delay" n'a pas duré !

livraison annoncée le 22

Contrairement à iMax qui est sans news, de mon côté ils n'ont pas chômé pour un dimanche !


----------



## lillumultipass (19 Novembre 2006)

Bon, comme je le pensais, Vendredi le livreur est passé dans l'après-midi, et moi je partais à 13H...sinf... Mais demain, ça devrait être bon!!!   Sinon, comme j'ai commandé une imprimante, je lisais le doc qui indique comment bénéficier de la réduc et il y a marqué ça:  "Fournir létiquette UPC découpée sur les emballages des produits éligibles (emballages de lordinateur Apple et de limprimante). Les étiquettes UPC doivent être découpées de lemballage des produits de telle sorte que toutes les couches du carton et/ou du plastique demballage en soient prélevées. Les étiquettes UPC doivent inclure le numéro de référence et son code barres, le numéro de série et son code barres, ainsi que la désignation des produits"  J'ai pas envie de faire de bêtises, donc je demande: quelles étiquettes il faut enlever précisément? Juste celles avec le code barre du MBP et de l'imprimante (et j'imagine que le serial est avec...)? Non, parcequ'ils me font peur avec leur "toutes les couches du carton...soient prélevées...)


----------



## Vid (20 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous,
alors voilà apple me dit shipement delayed, mais TNT me dit qu'il est à Zurich, et Zurich Genève ça n'est pas si loin quand même :hein:. Donc il sera là demain, sûrement, peut-être, on verra, un jour, bientôt....
Dès qu'il arrive je balance quelques photos et je le test à mort, FCP, Logic et Isadora!! pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre.

@lillumultipass: découpe tout ce que tu vois comme étiquettes et codes barres, comme ça tu es sûr de ton coup... 
à plus 
Vid


----------



## lillumultipass (20 Novembre 2006)

Vid a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> alors voilà apple me dit shipement delayed, mais TNT me dit qu'il est à Zurich, et Zurich Genève ça n'est pas si loin quand même :hein:. Donc il sera là demain, sûrement, peut-être, on verra, un jour, bientôt....
> Dès qu'il arrive je balance quelques photos et je le test à mort, FCP, Logic et Isadora!! pour voir ce qu'il a dans le ventre.
> 
> ...



 lol ouais, c'est ce que je vais faire!


----------



## root (20 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Pour ceux qui attendent livraison de leur 17"
> 
> voici mon tracker TNT :
> 
> ...



Alors là je suis passablement vexé...

Le mien est toujours à :

19 nov 06	32 05	Flight Booked	Apple Shanghai	22 nov 06
17 nov 06	00 04	Picking confirmed, EDI received	Apple Shanghai	 
17 nov 06	30 64	Departed from source	Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai	22 nov 06
17 nov 06	30 63	handover at supplier	Apple Shanghai	22 nov 06


----------



## Shinji3rd (20 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Alors là je suis passablement vexé...
> 
> Le mien est toujours à :
> 
> ...



:affraid::affraid: alors là je comprends pas on l'a pourtant commandé le même jour...


----------



## root (20 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> :affraid::affraid: alors l&#224; je comprends pas on l'a pourtant command&#233; le m&#234;me jour...



Ouais...

J'ai toujours pas de num&#233;ro de Tracker TNT... Le site d'Apple me dit toujours ETA : 30 novembre....

Bouhouuuuuuuuuu 

Merci pour ton soutient, j'esp&#232;re qu'il arrivera effectivement le 22


----------



## iMax (20 Novembre 2006)

J'ai eu un avis d'exp&#233;dition le 17. Je suis sens&#233; le recevoir le 22.

Le tracker Apple me dit: in transit to customer - Shipment on schedule et j'ai un num&#233;ro de tracking TNT.

Le trackeur de TNT connait le num&#233;ro en question, indique sa destination et rien d'autre.
Que dois-je en d&#233;duire ? Mon MacBook est dans une halle TNT en hollande ? :mouais:


----------



## Shinji3rd (20 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> J'ai eu un avis d'exp&#233;dition le 17. Je suis sens&#233; le recevoir le 22.
> 
> Le tracker Apple me dit: in transit to customer - Shipment on schedule et j'ai un num&#233;ro de tracking TNT.
> 
> ...



Pour le tracker apple, le mien me dit encore &#231;a aussi 

par contre mon tracker TNT &#224; fonctionn&#233; quasi apr&#232;s l'exp&#233;dition.

ps : j'ai toujours pas &#233;t&#233; d&#233;bit&#233;.


----------



## antoine2405 (20 Novembre 2006)

Mais je ne comprend pas.
Moi j'utilise le tracking par apecode cond celui de l'apple mais par contre le tracking par TNT ne marche pas ou bien je ne vais peut etre pas au bon endroit.


Merci de l'informé 


Antoine


----------



## iMax (20 Novembre 2006)

Ah, &#231;a commence &#224; bouger, enfin... :rateau: DateHeureLieuStatut20 nov. 2006 14:27 Eindhoven Consignment Received At Transit Point 


Le tracker apecode ne traque que les Kuehne&Nagel, donc les colis intercontinentaux... Si tu es en Europe, il y' a de fortes chances pour que ton mac soit en hollande, donc tout se fait par TNT et apecode, faut oublier.  

Y'a un trackeur qui marche sur la page d'accueil de tnt.ch


----------



## velvet (20 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'attends un 17" C2D mais par la fnac. Commandé le 30 / 10 et toujours rien. J'ai préféré le prendre par la Fnac. 6% (170) de réduction, ce n'est quand même pas rien.

Contrairement à vous, moi je n'ai aucun suivi sur ma commande, c'est hyper stressant.:hein: 
A priori, les AppleStoriens seront les premiers servis.


----------



## Xtrem (20 Novembre 2006)

velvet a dit:


> Moi j'attends un 17" C2D mais par la fnac. Commandé le 30 / 10 et toujours rien. J'ai préféré le prendre par la Fnac. 6% (170) de réduction, ce n'est quand même pas rien.
> 
> Contrairement à vous, moi je n'ai aucun suivi sur ma commande, c'est hyper stressant.:hein:
> A priori, les AppleStoriens seront les premiers servis.



Bienvenue au club! Sauf que moi, ce n'est pas FNAC. Aucunes idées sur le suivi non plus, j'attends depuis le 28/10... c'est vrai que ça fout les boules!  Un signe de vie du magasin disant que le MacBook est arrivé est fort propable cette semaine. On verra bien.


----------



## antoine2405 (20 Novembre 2006)

Mais je n'est pas le bon numero de track pour suivre sous TNT ou bien celui que j'utilise sous apecode est le meme ?

Comment se procuré un numero de track de TNT????


----------



## irishwizz (20 Novembre 2006)

" Comment se procuré un numero de track de TNT???? "

Il te faut un décodeur pour ça. Tu peux en acheter un chez ton revendeur HI-Fi le plus proche


----------



## antoine2405 (20 Novembre 2006)

Mdr non mais serieusement je ne sais plus ou est mon bijoux la !!!


----------



## root (20 Novembre 2006)

irishwizz a dit:


> " Comment se procuré un numero de track de TNT???? "
> 
> Il te faut un décodeur pour ça. Tu peux en acheter un chez ton revendeur HI-Fi le plus proche



Ne serait-ce pas plutôt nous qui aurions besoin d'un décodeur?


----------



## iMax (20 Novembre 2006)

irishwizz a dit:


> " Comment se procuré un numero de track de TNT???? "
> 
> Il te faut un décodeur pour ça. Tu peux en acheter un chez ton revendeur HI-Fi le plus proche



...ou en commander un sur l'Apple Store  

Plus sérieusement, tu as dans le mail qu'Apple t'as envoyé pour te dire que ton mac avait expédié, un numéro dit de référence (qui commence par 8)

Tu vas sur tnt.ch, tu balances le numéro sans oublier de cocher "référence", tu valide et hop, magik... :rateau:

N'oubliez pas les coups de boules, toussa...


----------



## iMax (20 Novembre 2006)

Fichtre, ils se répètent... 

20 nov. 2006 	15:42 	Eindhoven 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
20 nov. 2006 	14:27 	Eindhoven 	Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## root (20 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> :affraid::affraid: alors l&#224; je comprends pas on l'a pourtant command&#233; le m&#234;me jour...



Avais-tu appel&#233; Apple pour leur signifier ton m&#233;contentement apr&#232;s l'annonce du retard?

Incroyable le vol est finalement parti :

19 nov 06	32 55	flight departed	Apple Shanghai	22 nov 06

Malheureusement, il semble que ce ETA au 22 nov. concerne le hub de hollande et pas ma p'tite maison... encore de la patience il faudra!


----------



## Shinji3rd (20 Novembre 2006)

20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
19 nov. 2006 12:00 Amsterdam Consignment Received At Transit Point 
19 nov. 2006 12:00 Amsterdam Import Received 
18 nov. 2006 10:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Connection Delay 
17 nov. 2006 11:59 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 
16 nov. 2006 13:27 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point

et non je n'ai pas appeler pour le retard (je voulais pas qu'ils mettent des coups de tatanes dans mon carton )


----------



## Wheeling (20 Novembre 2006)

Bon rassurez moi personne n'a été cherche son MBP 17' chez son revendeur apple ?  
vous êtes bien comme moi dans l'attente que Apple trouve les adresses de ses revendeurs pour pouvoir leur envoyer rapidement  nos MBP commandés il y a 4 semaines (ou 5 je sais plus   )

Ce n'est pas le fait de bosser sur un G4 400, ni celui de devoir rester parfois tard pour finir des dossiers parce que un G4 dans un sac à dos c'est pas facile pour finir le boulo à la maison  
ce n'est pas non plus le fait que le temps d'ouverture de traitement des informations ETC.. prennent 10 fois plus de temps  

non non c'est juste QUE JE VEUX  MON MBP 17' ET VITEEEEEEEEEEEEE

heu je crois que je suis ..... fatigué :hosto:


----------



## antoine2405 (20 Novembre 2006)

Je ne comprend pas ca marche pas sur le site TNT.ch
Le numero de reference me referencie rien du tout.
Qu'est ce qu'il faut que je face?


----------



## lillumultipass (20 Novembre 2006)

&#231;a y est il est l&#224;!!!!!!!!!!!!! Il est trop beau et classe! Bon par contre, le peu que je l'ai utilis&#233;, je trouvais qu'il ramait parfois, genre quand j'allais dans pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me...mais je pense que c'est parcequ'il est en mode &#233;co d'&#233;nergie!

Bon, j'ai fait quelques photos, mais l&#224; je suis en train de me prender la t&#234;te avec les installs de parallels et autres applis...

Une question: j'ai d&#233;coup&#233; le carton du mac o&#249; il y a le serial; mais pour l'imprimante, il n'y a pas de carton, tout est directement sur le carton de l'imprimante: &#231;a m'ennuie de d&#233;couper tout &#231;a...comment vous avez fait ceux qui ont re&#231;u aussi une imprimante???

EDIT: bon, j'ai trouv&#233; pour les trucs &#224; d&#233;couper en fait!


----------



## root (20 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> et non je n'ai pas appeler pour le retard (je voulais pas qu'ils mettent des coups de tatanes dans mon carton )



Ouaip je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord... les finissions parfaites s'il vous plait!

Par contre c'est super bizarre: j'ai toujours pas de r&#233;f&#233;rence TNT... seulement le tracker K&N qui me dit qu'il s'est envol&#233; le 19!

J'ai l'impression que TNT est des les chous....


----------



## flotow (20 Novembre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> ça y est il est là!!!!!!!!!!!!! Il est trop beau et classe!!



Heu, on parle bien des 17"?


----------



## irishwizz (20 Novembre 2006)

oui, Apple vend des décodeurs TNT. A mon avis, cette historie de trackeur manquant, c'est pour nous obliger à leur en acheter ;-)

Bon, désolé, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de faire ces blagues


----------



## antoine2405 (20 Novembre 2006)

J'avais pas remarqué


----------



## Shinji3rd (20 Novembre 2006)

Bon, à partir de demain je commence à l'attendre de pieds fermes ! 

J'ai fais du rangement, la vaiselle et les courses... je vais pouvoir vivre en otarcie complète quand il arrivera !  (je bosse chez moi)

Comme il est presque en belgique d'apres le tracker (il y est peut etre deja) je me dit que peut etre demain avec un jour d'avance  sinon officiellement annoncé le 22 par le tracker apple et le 23 d'apres le mail d'expédition qui date un peu.


----------



## iMax (20 Novembre 2006)

Comme moi, copain ! 

Ils sont peut-être dans le même camion :rateau:


----------



## Shinji3rd (20 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Comme moi, copain !
> 
> Ils sont peut-être dans le même camion :rateau:



hihihi pourvu qu'il s'arrête d'abord chez moi !


----------



## Ouaibou (20 Novembre 2006)

*Bonsoir,*

Je suis un petit nouveau sur ce forum et dans le monde mac.
Je suis ce sujet depuis le d&#233;but et je mettais promis de pas poster afin d'essayer de moins penser &#224; l'attente de mon macbook pro 17.

Malheureusement comme vous je commence &#224; devenir impatient et &#231;a fait toujours plaisir de patienter avec d'autres personnes  Donc je me permet de poster un petit message.

Aussi, je souhaitais vous dire quelque chose : Ayant command&#233; mon macbook pro 17 le lendemain de l'annonce dans un apple center, je devais le recevoir sous 3 semaines. Jusque l&#224; aucune surprise et comme vous des d&#233;lais de retards ont &#233;t&#233; annonc&#233;s.
Mais, malheur, ce matin le monsieur de l'apple center ou j'ai command&#233; mon macbook pro m'a affirm&#233; que les portables commen&#231;aient &#224; peine de partir de chine ! Bref il faudrait encore attendre une quinzaine de jours 

Me frappez pas :rateau:, dites moi que je me trompe qu'ils vont arriver cette semaine :love:

@+


----------



## flotow (20 Novembre 2006)

Ouaibou a dit:


> Me frappez pas :rateau:, dites moi que je me trompe qu'ils vont arriver cette semaine :love:
> 
> @+



Bonsoir,
apparement, ca commence a arriver ici aussi (il y avait deja eu des echos sur les US)
on verra a la fin de la semaine


----------



## illya Milapine (20 Novembre 2006)

Pareil pour moi les amis, aujourd'hui sur le site apecode machine j'ai enfin mon numéro TNT qui est attribué !
J'y vois donc mon adresse :-D

Quand je vais sur le site d'Apple je vois la date du 23 novembre pour la livraison ! J'espère franchement avoir une petite surprise demain ou aprés-demain (enfin, on peux rêver  ).

Voilà, tout ça pour dire que les choses bougent, et dans le bon sens


----------



## Shinji3rd (20 Novembre 2006)

Ouaibou a dit:


> Aussi, je souhaitais vous dire quelque chose : Ayant commandé mon macbook pro 17 le lendemain de l'annonce dans un apple center, je devais le recevoir sous 3 semaines. Jusque là aucune surprise et comme vous des délais de retards ont été annoncés.
> Mais, malheur, ce matin le monsieur de l'apple center ou j'ai commandé mon macbook pro m'a affirmé que les portables commençaient à peine de partir de chine ! Bref il faudrait encore attendre une quinzaine de jours
> 
> Me frappez pas :rateau:, dites moi que je me trompe qu'ils vont arriver cette semaine :love:
> ...



Ben c pas faut le mien était encore en chine dimanche, mais de là à attendre 15 jours.... :mouais:

édith : ARG :hein: je viens d'être débité des 2473 !!! au profit d'un certain APPLE COMP.... c'est marrant mon solde s'affiche en rouge maintenant  c'est zoli :rateau:


----------



## dadd1103 (20 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Ben c pas faut le mien était encore en chine dimanche, mais de là à attendre 15 jours.... :mouais:
> 
> édith : ARG :hein: je viens d'être débité des 2473 !!! au profit d'un certain APPLE COMP.... c'est marrant mon solde s'affiche en rouge maintenant  c'est zoli :rateau:



c'est noël  j'ai fais comme toi, j'ai accroché une girlande sur mon compte courant.... 
15" glossy commandé.....


----------



## Shinji3rd (20 Novembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> c'est noël  j'ai fais comme toi, j'ai accroché une girlande sur mon compte courant....
> 15" glossy commandé.....



Bienvenue dans le grand club des waiters


----------



## dadd1103 (20 Novembre 2006)

merci! 

si grand que ca le club??? tu me fais un peu peur la quand meme.......


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

21 nov. 2006 05:35 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
19 nov. 2006 12:00 Amsterdam Consignment Received At Transit Point 
19 nov. 2006 12:00 Amsterdam Import Received 
18 nov. 2006 10:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Connection Delay 
17 nov. 2006 11:59 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 
16 nov. 2006 13:27 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point


c'est pr&#232;s de li&#232;ge, j'ai regard&#233; :style:


----------



## StJohnPerse (21 Novembre 2006)

Tu vas le recevoir :love:


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

Ça y est, le mien est au pays! Aujourd'hui peut-être... :love:

21 nov. 2006 	06:34 	Zurich 	Released From Customs 
21 nov. 2006 	06:34 	Mendrisio 	Released From Customs 
21 nov. 2006 	06:21 	Zurich 	Released From Customs 
21 nov. 2006 	06:21 	Geneva 	Released From Customs 
20 nov. 2006 	23:54 	Eindhoven 	Shipped From Originating Depot 
20 nov. 2006 	15:42 	Eindhoven 	Consignment Received At Transit Point 
20 nov. 2006 	14:27 	Eindhoven 	Consignment Received At Transit Point

Par contre, je comprend pas tout du tracking... :mouais:


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Ça y est, le mien est au pays! Aujourd'hui peut-être... :love:
> 
> 21 nov. 2006     06:34     Zurich     Released From Customs
> 21 nov. 2006     06:34     Mendrisio     Released From Customs
> ...



il a été relâché par les douaniers de Zurich :modo:


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> il a été relâché par les douaniers de Zurich :modo:


 
ça prend du temps...  

21 nov. 2006 09:35 Zurich Import Received


----------



## root (21 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> ça prend du temps...
> 
> 21 nov. 2006 09:35 Zurich Import Received



C'est pas juuuuuuuuuste! T'as commandé quel jour?


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

Le 17, jeudi dernier... :rateau:

Allez hop petit macbook, schnell :rateau:


----------



## root (21 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Le 17, jeudi dernier... :rateau:
> 
> Allez hop petit macbook, schnell :rateau:



Quoi un 17" ??

Tiens c'est fun cette id&#233;e, on peut chatter entre deux messages!


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Aaah mais c'est qu'un mac book


 
Non, un MacBook Pro :love:


----------



## Xtrem (21 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Non, un MacBook Pro :love:



Tu as commandé un 17'' jeudi dernier et tu vas le recevoir cette semaine? Nom di diouh!

Bon, si tu dis qu'il y a un arrivage du côté de Zürich, le mien en fais peut-être partie, je l'ai commandé sur Genève.


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

Il arrive demain d'après TNT :rateau:


----------



## root (21 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Il arrive demain d'après TNT :rateau:



Sache que si tu le reçois avant moi, je débarque pour te le voler  

J'ai commandé le mien le 26 et j'attends toujours :rateau:


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

Fallait pas prendre un 17' :rateau:


----------



## root (21 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Fallait pas prendre un 17' :rateau:



Joue pas à ça avec moi


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

Sinon ? :love:


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

Bon,

qui se dévoue pour divertir les autres histoire de les faire patienter...


----------



## velvet (21 Novembre 2006)

Ca y est !!!!! Mon 17" est arrivé à la fnac !!!!!    
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ah ouiai, m... , c'est vrai c'est le 17" G4. 
C'est vrai que la fnac a toujours un ou deux métros de retard...

Je sais pas moi..... j'essaye d'être un peu comique pour essayer de faire passer le temps, histoire de ne pas s'arracher tous les cheveux de notre précieuse tête.


----------



## root (21 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Sinon ? :love:



Je prend la brouette et je viens botter les fesses à ton MacBook!


----------



## xao85 (21 Novembre 2006)

Je vois qure yen qui attende toujours... le mien va bien merci!   
Par contre hier j'étais trop content lors d'une mise à jour apple (je ne sais pas laquelle, a mon avis 10.4.8) ça ma remis le deuxième clique avec deux doigts sur le trackpad. Cette commande tant adoré sur mon macbook (ki vient juste d'être vendu) et dont j'étais devenu accros. C'était la seule chose qui me manquait par raport à mon macbook.


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Je prend la brouette et je viens botter les fesses à ton MacBook!



...*pro* s'il te plais.


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

ça ressemble à quoi une camionnette TNT? c'est noire non?

... histoire de savoir ce que je guette à la fenêtre ! :rateau:


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> &#231;a ressemble &#224; quoi une camionnette TNT? c'est noire non?
> 
> ... histoire de savoir ce que je guette &#224; la fen&#234;tre ! :rateau:



Non, &#231;a c'est UPS.  

Ici en suisse, ils me semble qu'ils ont des Mercedes Sprinter et Opel Vivaro oranges et blancs.


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Non, ça c'est UPS.
> 
> Ici en suisse, ils me semble qu'ils ont des Mercedes Sprinter et Opel Vivaro oranges et blancs.



Ca c'est de la précision ! 

Bon, j'installe un barrage filtrant dans ma rue


----------



## velvet (21 Novembre 2006)

Wanted !!!!!


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

velvet a dit:


> Wanted !!!!!



Imaginez ce truc là rempli de 17" ! :king: ça donne des envies de braquage :modo:


----------



## root (21 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Imaginez ce truc là rempli de 17" ! :king: ça donne des envies de braquage :modo:



Moui... mais moi j'en ai juste besoin d'un!!!!!!!

T'en es où niveau tracking?

J'ai l'impression que j'ai pas de tracking TNT parce que ma commande comporte deux paquets... et qu'ils seront rassemblés en Hollande et qu'avant ça, j'aurai pas de place reservée chez TNT!


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Moui... mais moi j'en ai juste besoin d'un!!!!!!!
> 
> T'en es où niveau tracking?
> 
> J'ai l'impression que j'ai pas de tracking TNT parce que ma commande comporte deux paquets... et qu'ils seront rassemblés en Hollande et qu'avant ça, j'aurai pas de place reservée chez TNT!



Toujours pas bougé depuis mon dernier post à ce sujet...
localisé près de liège à 5h du mat' aujourd'hui.

depuis plus de nouvelles... ...bonnes nouvelles :style:

ps : ils livrent jusqu'à quelle heure à votre avis?


----------



## Esart (21 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'ai décidé de ne plus acheteer de MAC.
J'ai acheté mon premier en 1986 et jamais un ennui.
Depuis les MAC Intel je n'ai que des emm...
En juillet j'ai dû changer 4 fois mon MBP. Le quatrième m'a laché au bout de trois semaines = réparation et changement de carte mère.
Depuis il s'arrête brutalement sans aucune raison.
Depuis la mise à jour du firmware (semaine dernière) c'est pire encore. Il est inutilisable et j'ai dû le ramener encore une fois chez le réparateur agréé Apple qui me dit qu'il me faudra attendre deux semaines parce que je l'ai acheté à la FNAC et pas chez lui !!!
BRAVO POUR LE SAV des réparateurs agréés !!!
Avant d'acheter ton MBP je réfléchirais à deux fois. Pour moi c'est règlé, plus jamais un MAC. Vivement que MAC OSX soit installable sur un Sony ou un ACER ou tout autre machine réellement professionnelle.
Messieurs d'APPLE, il ne suffit pas de marquer "PRO3 sur ses machines pour qu'elles le soient !! Il faut que la qualité suive, surtout à 2500 


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

salut petit troll ! 

C'est &#231;a d'acheter des machines en r&#233;v.A


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> salut petit troll !
> 
> C'est ça d'acheter des machines en rév.A



 pas mieux ! 


bon demain je vais me lever aux aurores pour me recoller devant ma fenêtre (comme une mamie :hosto: )


----------



## Xtrem (21 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> pas mieux !
> 
> 
> bon demain je vais me lever aux aurores pour me recoller devant ma fenêtre (comme une mamie :hosto: )



Moi je vais fixer mon portable (téléphone, je précise) comme jamais... Nom Di Diouh, on s'approche!


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

21 nov. 2006 18:38 Nantes Import Received 
21 nov. 2006 05:35 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
19 nov. 2006 12:00 Amsterdam Consignment Received At Transit Point 
19 nov. 2006 12:00 Amsterdam Import Received 
18 nov. 2006 10:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Connection Delay 
17 nov. 2006 11:59 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 
16 nov. 2006 13:27 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point


il est dans ma ville  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xtrem (21 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> 21 nov. 2006 18:38 Nantes Import Received
> 21 nov. 2006 05:35 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
> ...



Ok, donc demain, on a un heureux!  BRAVO!


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

RAAHHH raté de peu ! 

dépot fermé, j'ai eu le gars de tnt au tél, il est bien arrivé, et sera livré dans la matinée mais il m'a filé le numéro du dépôt si je veux aller le chercher demain à partir de 7h 

enfin bon.... une longue attente va prendre fin


----------



## Xtrem (21 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> RAAHHH raté de peu !
> 
> dépot fermé, j'ai eu le gars de tnt au tél, il est bien arrivé, et sera livré dans la matinée mais il m'a filé le numéro du dépôt si je veux aller le chercher demain à partir de 7h
> 
> enfin bon.... une longue attente va prendre fin



La chanceuuuuuhhhh! :rose:


----------



## Ouaibou (21 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> RAAHHH raté de peu !
> 
> dépot fermé, j'ai eu le gars de tnt au tél, il est bien arrivé, et sera livré dans la matinée mais il m'a filé le numéro du dépôt si je veux aller le chercher demain à partir de 7h
> 
> enfin bon.... une longue attente va prendre fin



Ouawww la chance 

Au fait, sans vouloir être indiscret, tu l'avais commandé quand ?


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> La chanceuuuuuhhhh! :rose:





Ouaibou a dit:


> Ouawww la chance
> 
> Au fait, sans vouloir être indiscret, tu l'avais commandé quand ?



hihihi je prédis que vous en aurez bientôt aussi 

commandé le 26oct sur le store éducation par téléphone.


----------



## Xtrem (21 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> hihihi je pr&#233;dis que vous en aurez bient&#244;t aussi
> 
> command&#233; le 26oct sur le store &#233;ducation par t&#233;l&#233;phone.



Le 26 octobre, c'&#233;tait mon anniversaire, j'en conclut donc que je l'aurai avant toi!  

A part cette blague &#224; deux balles, si je l'ai command&#233; le 28, tu penses que ca pourrait venir du m&#234;me arrivage?


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Le 26 octobre, c'&#233;tait mon anniversaire, j'en conclut donc que je l'aurai avant toi!
> 
> A part cette blague &#224; deux balles, si je l'ai command&#233; le 28, tu penses que ca pourrait venir du m&#234;me arrivage?



Heu, je ne sais pas t'habites o&#249;?

ps : bon anni


----------



## Ouaibou (21 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Le 26 octobre, c'&#233;tait mon anniversaire, j'en conclut donc que je l'aurai avant toi!
> 
> A part cette blague &#224; deux balles, si je l'ai command&#233; le 28, tu penses que ca pourrait venir du m&#234;me arrivage?



Je l'ai command&#233; le 25 octobre, et j'ai aucune nouvelle... c'est m&#234;me pas sur qu'il soit parti de chine. Mais je sais pourquoi, il a du prendre le bateau et en bateau c'est bien plus long qu'en avion. En plus il a le mal de mer alors forcemment &#231;a aide pas, faut faire des escales sur des &#238;les pour acheter des m&#233;dicament, bref tout le tralala, ...

Bref je sais pas si on peut tirer des conclusions quand &#224; la r&#233;ception de nos portables :'(...

Mais croisons les doigts, demain est un autre jour  Qui dit nouveau jour, dit nouvelle chance, nouvelle chance de recevoir nos joujoux:love:

Ps : Oui bon anniversaire &#224; toi et &#224; ton portable


----------



## Xtrem (21 Novembre 2006)

Z'êtes bien sympathique mais le 26 octobre, c'était il y a presque un mois! Donc dans ce cas là euh...

JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE A TOUS!


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Z'êtes bien sympathique mais le 26 octobre, c'était il y a presque un mois! Donc dans ce cas là euh...
> 
> JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE A TOUS!



Merci ! ça me touche que t'y es pensé :style:

eh oui déjà presque un mois... 

bon moi je vais aller me coucher avec les poules :sleep: et me réveiller avec un mac  !

Demain est un autre jour


----------



## Ouaibou (21 Novembre 2006)

A demain, on attend les photos


----------



## Shinji3rd (21 Novembre 2006)

Ouaibou a dit:


> A demain, on attend les photos



ça marche !

tout est prêt il manque plus que le sujet :rateau:


----------



## flotow (21 Novembre 2006)

velvet a dit:


> Wanted !!!!!



Y'a pas que le tiens dedans :rateau:


----------



## antoine2405 (21 Novembre 2006)

Enfin il est arrivé en europe 

21 nov. 2006 18:58 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 21 nov. 2006 18:58 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
Je pense que jeudi ou demain soir il est dans mes mains lol


----------



## Vid (21 Novembre 2006)

ça y est, j'ai récuperé aujourd'hui mon MBP 2,33, 15" mat, et tout et tout!!!!
machine superbe, que je commencerais à tester demain   
sinon pas de pixel mort, pas de bruit, ça m'a l'air assez mortel tout ça....
je vous en dis plus bientôt
bonne nuit et bon courage à tous ceux qui attendent encore
Vid


----------



## tribo (21 Novembre 2006)

un grand merci à tout ceux qui postent dans ce fil 

au moins j'ai pas l'impression d'être le seul à attendre mon mbp (mais en 15 pouces, car en 17 c'est trop gros pour moi)

en tout cas j'attends avec impatience les photos de vos joujou, en attendant la réception du mien


----------



## benjamin (21 Novembre 2006)

Qui se moquait de la Fnac il y a deux semaines, au fait ?  

Je l'aime bien, mon MacBook Pro.


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2006)

Dans ceux qui sont arrivés en Europe y a t'il des BTO/CTO ? (Build/Custom To Order) - config sur mesure -  ??
Si non, je suis pas pres de voir le mien arriver


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

benjamin a dit:


> Qui se moquait de la Fnac il y a deux semaines, au fait ?
> 
> Je l'aime bien, mon MacBook Pro.



Moi !  et je continurai ! 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Dans ceux qui sont arriv&#233;s en Europe&#8230; y a t'il des BTO/CTO ? (Build/Custom To Order) - config sur mesure - ??
> Si non, je suis pas pres de voir le mien arriver



Moi j'ai un CTO (17" avec DD &#224; 7200tpm)

bon je retrourne devant ma f&#233;n&#234;tre :hosto:

Tiens ! d'apr&#232;s mon tracker TNT, il est doublement arriv&#233; dans ma ville  :

22 nov. 2006 05:36 Nantes Import Received 
21 nov. 2006 18:38 Nantes Import Received 
21 nov. 2006 05:35 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point 
20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point 
19 nov. 2006 12:00 Amsterdam Consignment Received At Transit Point 
19 nov. 2006 12:00 Amsterdam Import Received 
18 nov. 2006 10:00 Pudong International Airport Potential Connection Delay 
17 nov. 2006 11:59 Shanghai Shipped From Originating Depot 
16 nov. 2006 13:27 Shanghai Consignment Received At Transit Point


----------



## Tarul (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> 21 nov. 2006 18:38 Nantes Import Received
> 21 nov. 2006 05:35 Garonor Road Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Received At Transit Point
> 20 nov. 2006 16:36 Arnhem Hub Consignment Passed Through Transit Point
> ...





Shinji3rd a dit:


> RAAHHH raté de peu !
> 
> dépot fermé, j'ai eu le gars de tnt au tél, il est bien arrivé, et sera livré dans la matinée mais il m'a filé le numéro du dépôt si je veux aller le chercher demain à partir de 7h
> 
> enfin bon.... une longue attente va prendre fin



Courage  tu vas t'éclater après 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Dans ceux qui sont arrivés en Europe y a t'il des BTO/CTO ? (Build/Custom To Order) - config sur mesure -  ??
> Si non, je suis pas pres de voir le mien arriver


Je n'ai qu'un 15,4", mais je penses que ce sont les 17" qui t'interesse. . Ils ont eut du retard, faut être un peu patient. Mais je sais comment que c'est dur.


----------



## xao85 (22 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> salut petit troll !
> 
> C'est &#231;a d'acheter des machines en r&#233;v.A


 
Ben moi ma rev A jen ai rien &#224; redire! Ce petit macbook pro marche tr&#232;s bien! Je dirai plus faus pas acheter de revA d&#232;s la sortie mais plutot juste apr&#232;s la sortie de rev b(&#233;conomies assur&#233;es du fait quon liquide les stosk) et les derni&#232;res machines sortie d'usines ont d&#233;j&#224; subit les modifications suite aux probl&#232;mes... 
Mon macbook rev A achet&#233; d&#232;s la sortie je n'en parlerai pas!


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Courage  tu vas t'éclater après



Oui c'est prévu 
bon ben j'attends devant ma fenêtre, j'ai pas été le cherché à 7h... la flemme, l'heure des embouteillages, bref autant profiter de la livraison jusqu'au bout


----------



## root (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Oui c'est prévu
> bon ben j'attends devant ma fenêtre, j'ai pas été le cherché à 7h... la flemme, l'heure des embouteillages, bref autant profiter de la livraison jusqu'au bout



J'aimerai personnellement savoir pourquoi ton envoi, qui en plus est un BTO, arrive bien avant le mien...... :rateau: 

J'vais manifester dans la rue!!


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> J'aimerai personnellement savoir pourquoi ton envoi, qui en plus est un BTO, arrive bien avant le mien...... :rateau:
> 
> J'vais manifester dans la rue!!



Pas dans la mienne !!!! 

Je pourfand le premier qui bloque la circulation dans la rue ! J'attends ma camionnette orange et blanche ! :love:

édith : Rah un plombier/chauffagiste en master orange et blanc vient de me donner une fausse joie !


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Je viens d'appeler TNT pour savoir à quelle heure ils comptent me livrer.

J'ai ainsi appris que leur système informatique est en ce moment en panne. Ils doivent me rappeler quand ils pouront me dire ou est mon colis. On dirait qu'ils sont dans la grosse m****


----------



## root (22 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler TNT pour savoir à quelle heure ils comptent me livrer.
> 
> J'ai ainsi appris que leur système informatique est en ce moment en panne. Ils doivent me rappeler quand ils pouront me dire ou est mon colis. On dirait qu'ils sont dans la grosse m****



Me semble que ta signature vend la peau de l'ours avant d'avoir vu le bout de son nez 

Et ça expliquerai pourquoi mon tracker Apple n'a pas de numéro TNT.... TNT suisse dans la panade? Je proteste quand même!!


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

Tient? t'es plus modo iMax? 

T'as rendu ta plaque et ton arme de service?


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Tient? t'es plus modo iMax?
> 
> T'as rendu ta plaque et ton arme de service?


 
Hé oui, je suis parti à la retraite  A 20 ans, c'est chouette ! 

Je n'avais plus trop le temps de modérer Réagissez! et il faut savoir céder la place quand l'envie commence à disparaitre ! 

Mais je n'exclus pas de revenir un jour !


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Hé oui, je suis parti à la retraite  A 20 ans, c'est chouette !
> 
> Je n'avais plus trop le temps de modérer Réagissez! et il faut savoir céder la place quand l'envie commence à disparaitre !
> 
> Mais je n'exclus pas de revenir un jour !



Retraite à 20 ans : pas mal ! T'as battu l'australien champion de natation qui a pris se retraite à 24 ans...

Je vais y songer aussi !  ...mais euh, on vit de quoi après?


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Retraite &#224; 20 ans : pas mal ! T'as battu l'australien champion de natation qui a pris se retraite &#224; 24 ans...
> 
> Je vais y songer aussi !  ...mais euh, on vit de quoi apr&#232;s?


 
D'amour et d'eau fra&#238;che ! 

_(ou de radiologie...  )_


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> D'amour et d'eau fra&#238;che !
> 
> _(ou de radiologie...  )_



si j'ai &#231;a et mon mbp et une connection adsl2+ je suis prenneur 


ps : UN LIVREUR TNT VIENT DE SONNER


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

JE L'AI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

je repasse plus tard promis !


----------



## flo_69 (22 Novembre 2006)

féleche pour l'arrivé du macbook pro


----------



## root (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> JE L'AI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> je repasse plus tard promis !



avec des photos, un compte rendu et une signature mise à jour


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Félicitation !

J'imagine que tu dois être tout geek avec les yeux exorbités et de la bave au coinde la bouche ! 

Fais péter les photos !  

Le mien est en "Out For Delivery" depuis 10:19, ils passent en début d'après-midi. Et je viens d'apprendre que le cours de cet après-midi tombait à l'eau ! Je vais pouvoir bien geeker ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

Merci à vous tous !!!!

ce n'est pas sans une certaine euphorie que je vous écrit ce post de mon macbook pro 17" !!!!!     

ok j'ai compris je m'occupe des photos !!!!


----------



## Tarul (22 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler TNT pour savoir à quelle heure ils comptent me livrer.
> 
> J'ai ainsi appris que leur système informatique est en ce moment en panne. Ils doivent me rappeler quand ils pouront me dire ou est mon colis. On dirait qu'ils sont dans la grosse m****



c'est ballot, ils ont paumé ton MBP, tu vas devoir attendre 3 semaines pour avoir le tient. 



iMax a dit:


> Hé oui, je suis parti à la retraite  A 20 ans, c'est chouette !
> 
> Je n'avais plus trop le temps de modérer Réagissez! et il faut savoir céder la place quand l'envie commence à disparaitre !
> 
> Mais je n'exclus pas de revenir un jour !


Faut dire, modérer réagissiez, il y a du boulot à plein temps là bas 
J'ai arrété d'y aller j'avais un facheuse tendance à déraper. 



iMax a dit:


> Félicitation !
> 
> J'imagine que tu dois être tout geek avec les yeux exorbités et de la bave au coinde la bouche !
> 
> ...


Belle description du geek, ça fait peur.


Shinji3rd a dit:


> Merci à vous tous !!!!
> 
> ce n'est pas sans une certaine euphorie que je vous écrit ce post de mon macbook pro 17" !!!!!
> 
> ok j'ai compris je m'occupe des photos !!!!


Dépêche toi, quand la foule commence a scander les photos, tu es mal.


----------



## Xtrem (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Merci à vous tous !!!!
> 
> ce n'est pas sans une certaine euphorie que je vous écrit ce post de mon macbook pro 17" !!!!!
> 
> ok j'ai compris je m'occupe des photos !!!!



Et là, c'est l'plantage! BOUM DIRECTION => S.A.V



Je plaisante! LES PHOTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!!!!!!!!!!! ALLEZ FAIS CHAUFFER TON NUMERIQUE LA!!!!!


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> c'est ballot, ils ont paumé ton MBP, tu vas devoir attendre 3 semaines pour avoir le tient.
> 
> 
> Faut dire, modérer réagissiez, il y a du boulot à plein temps là bas
> ...


 
_Vous devez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir à nouveau à Tarul... :rose: _


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

bon allez c'est parti :

premières photos ici : http://macbookpro.core2duo.free.fr/
​D'autres photos et tests arriveront par la suite !

Si des personnes souhaites avoir des compléments d'info sur ce modèle vous pouvez toujours demander 

à très vite 

ps : Xtrem je n'ai même pas lu ton post


----------



## Xtrem (22 Novembre 2006)

Eye iMax, si c'est pas indiscret, tu habites où? Non parce que si tu habites Genève et que tu reçois ton MacBook today, ca pourrait m'arranger!  Non pas que je veuille te le voler mais ce serait un p'tit point de repère pour moi!


----------



## Xtrem (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> bon allez c'est parti :
> premières photos ici : http://macbookpro.core2duo.free.fr/
> ​D'autres photos et tests arriveront par la suite !
> 
> ...



MA-GNI-FIQUE! Merci pour cet avant-goût! Il en aura fait du chemin ce p'tit bout d'Alu'.

J'ai juste une question. Résidant en France mais ayant acheté mon MacBookP en Suisse (j'ai toujours utiliser du QWERTZ) j'aurai aimé savoir à quoi ressemblait la prise secteur... je vais sans doute me retrouver avec une prise à 3 branches (la prise Suisse).  

Sais-tu (ou une autre personne) combien faut-il payé pour acquérir une prise secteur Française qu'on achèterait dans le commerce?


----------



## flo_69 (22 Novembre 2006)

génial la présentation tu as fait ça avec quoi ??


merci pour les photos


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> MA-GNI-FIQUE! Merci pour cet avant-goût! Il en aura fait du chemin ce p'tit bout d'Alu'.
> 
> J'ai juste une question. Résidant en France mais ayant acheté mon MacBookP en Suisse (j'ai toujours utiliser du QWERTZ) j'aurai aimé savoir à quoi ressemblait la prise secteur... je vais sans doute me retrouver avec une prise à 3 branches (la prise Suisse).
> 
> Sais-tu (ou une autre personne) combien faut-il payé pour acquérir une prise secteur Française qu'on achèterait dans le commerce?



j'ai vu des kit secteurs sur l'apple store !  



flo_69 a dit:


> génial la présentation tu as fait ça avec quoi ??
> 
> 
> merci pour les photos



j'ai pas de mérite je suis webmaster (et j'ai fait ça à la va-vite avec des outils open-source)


----------



## jgar (22 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous je reviens après quelques jours d'absence (et oui j'ai un travail, une vie en dehors du Mac,... enfin bref  )
Je devrais recevoir mon deuxième MBP aujourd'hui, je suis retombé dans le stress de l'attente alors que je ne pensais plus... Eh oui, la machine était parfaite, la finition, tout ! Ma hantise c'était les pixel mort, or le premier jours, tout était nickel, et voilà que le deuxième jour il y en a un qui m'a laché... J'ai donc réussi à l'échanger, mais j'ai convenu d'un RDV lundi avec TNT ppour qu'ils passent le prendre, donc en attendant j'en ai encore bien profité, si bien que je me suis attaché à ce petit MBP (et même au fameux pixel !). Et là je commence à stresser, est-ce que le nouveau n'aura rien, parce que je veux LE MIEN et ne plus avoir à l'échanger (bon c'est vrai, c'est pas grand chose un pixel, mais le reste était tellement parfait...) du coup je me demande si j'ai bien fais de prendre le "risque" alors que j'aurai pu accepter ce minuscule défaut sur le premier...
Autre doute, comme j'ai choisi un DD 160 Go, il parait qu'il peut s'agir de deux modèles différents aléatoirement (Hitachi et Seagate), or sur le premier modèle j'avais un Hitachi, qui selon certains tests était vraiment très bien et surement mieux que le Seagate, je serai donc déçu de ne plusavoir le même disque dur...

Vous devez vous dire que je suis parano, manique ou je ne sais quoi (quoique qu'en j'en lis certains ici   ).

En tout cas, pour les quelques jours d'utilisation que j'ai eu, je peux dire que je ne trouve aucun inconvénient à ce modèle, vraiment par-fait ! Evidemment très rapide, bien fini, ne chauffe pas (le point qui me faisait attendre cette rev B par rapport à la rev A)...

@+


----------



## jgar (22 Novembre 2006)

Félicitation Shinji3rd !


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> F&#233;licitation Shinji3rd !



Merci Merci   

je ne sais pas par o&#249; commencer mes tests.... un DVD? je n'ai m&#234;me pas fait marcher les enceintes pour autres choses que les sons system..... bootcamp? (tout est pret ) mais qqch me gene dans le fait de recevoir un magnifique mac et de lui coller le ouindoze de suite....

je m'&#233;coute un peu de musique l&#224; en fumant un... une clope, et le son est vraiment bien pour un portable !

Sino le DD est un hitachi (je pensais un seagate) 93.16Go dispo =)


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Eye iMax, si c'est pas indiscret, tu habites où? Non parce que si tu habites Genève et que tu reçois ton MacBook today, ca pourrait m'arranger!  Non pas que je veuille te le voler mais ce serait un p'tit point de repère pour moi!



Région lausannoise !


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Héhé !  

Bon, il vient ce camion TNT ?


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

IL EST LAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Buh ?

Bizarre, il doit y avoir une erreur; ils m'ont envoyé un 17' glossy 160Go 3Go RAM :mouais: 

Je le garde et je dis rien !!!! :rateau:


----------



## flo_69 (22 Novembre 2006)

sérieux : tu as de la chance toi


----------



## irishwizz (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji: moi je trouverai ça dommage de commencer par installer bootcamp. Je viens de windows, j'ai eu mon MBP et personnellement, je n'ai pas l'intention d'installer windows dessus. J'en discutais avec un viel habitué du mac qui rigolait et me disait que c'est drôle: des gens se cassent la tête pour nous permettre d'installer windows sur notre mac et ça n'intéresse personne (en tous cas personne de notre entourage) 
Moi, ça me ferai un peu mal au coeur d'installer bootcamp ou parallels ;-)

Mon mac fonctionne décidément très bien ;-)


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Le temps est venu de rebooter en Target. A+ !  


Mmmmh, c'est bon l'odeur d'un Mac neuf ! :rateau:


----------



## flo_69 (22 Novembre 2006)

irishwizz a dit:


> Shinji: moi je trouverai ça dommage de commencer par installer bootcamp. Je viens de windows, j'ai eu mon MBP et personnellement, je n'ai pas l'intention d'installer windows dessus. J'en discutais avec un viel habitué du mac qui rigolait et me disait que c'est drôle: des gens se cassent la tête pour nous permettre d'installer windows sur notre mac et ça n'intéresse personne (en tous cas personne de notre entourage)
> Moi, ça me ferai un peu mal au coeur d'installer bootcamp ou parallels ;-)
> 
> Mon mac fonctionne décidément très bien ;-)


 

bien si tu as des logiciels qui ne marche pas sur ton mac et que sur pc c'est toujours sympa


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

irishwizz a dit:


> Shinji: moi je trouverai &#231;a dommage de commencer par installer bootcamp. Je viens de windows, j'ai eu mon MBP et personnellement, je n'ai pas l'intention d'installer windows dessus. J'en discutais avec un viel habitu&#233; du mac qui rigolait et me disait que c'est dr&#244;le: des gens se cassent la t&#234;te pour nous permettre d'installer windows sur notre mac et &#231;a n'int&#233;resse personne (en tous cas personne de notre entourage)
> Moi, &#231;a me ferai un peu mal au coeur d'installer bootcamp ou parallels ;-)
> 
> Mon mac fonctionne d&#233;cid&#233;ment tr&#232;s bien ;-)



oui MAIS je suis webmestre et je cherche une machine multiplateforme pour tester mes sites donc windows s'impose pour moi, quant aux personnes qui rient de voir windows sur un mac, je trouve &#231;a nul et r&#233;ducteur, personne ne les force &#224; installer windows.

Et quand tu dis que &#231;a te ferai mal d'installer bootcamp c'est plus une histoire d'ego (moi chui un macuser...), perso je suis plus pragmatique.

mais je reconnais ue je bosserai uniquement sous mac os


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Le temps est venu de rebooter en Target. A+ !
> 
> 
> Mmmmh, c'est bon l'odeur d'un Mac neuf ! :rateau:



snif-le pas de trop près y'a plein de parafine berk  

alors comme ça monsieur chope une barrette supplementaire qui vaut dans les 500 euros? je plains celui qui l'a payé et qui va recevoir seulement 2Go


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> snif-le pas de trop près y'a plein de parafine berk
> 
> alors comme ça monsieur chope une barrette supplementaire qui vaut dans les 500 euros? je plains celui qui l'a payé et qui va recevoir seulement 2Go



Premier message depuis mon MacBook Pro qui sent tout bon ! 

J'avais commandé un 15


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Premier message depuis mon MacBook Pro qui sent tout bon !
> 
> J'avais commandé un 15



MDR     

Bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux en 17" widescreen !!! 

t'as le cul bordé de nouilles si vous me passez l'expresion   je plains VRAIMENT celui qui va recevoir le tien  

Pour en revenir au mac : il est d'un silence.... je suis devant et le seul ordi que j'entends c'est le pc qui est plus loin !


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Mais je vous fais marcher bande de nuls !  

Le carton me semblait énorme :rateau: 

Le gain de place par rapport au 12' est dingue ! :rateau:


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Mais je vous fais marcher bande de nuls !
> 
> Le carton me semblait énorme :rateau:
> 
> Le gain de place par rapport au 12' est dingue ! :rateau:



hihihi salopiau va  

Ben pas bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux en 17" widescreen na ! :rateau: 

alors c'est quoi ta conf exacte?


----------



## iMax (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> hihihi salopiau va
> 
> Ben pas bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux en 17" widescreen na ! :rateau:
> 
> alors c'est quoi ta conf exacte?



15' de base avec 19% de remise étudiant. :rateau:


----------



## flo_69 (22 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Mais je vous fais marcher bande de nuls !
> 
> Le carton me semblait énorme :rateau:
> 
> Le gain de place par rapport au 12' est dingue ! :rateau:


 

farceur va


----------



## xao85 (22 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Buh ?
> 
> Bizarre, il doit y avoir une erreur; ils m'ont envoyé un 17' glossy 160Go 3Go RAM :mouais:
> 
> Je le garde et je dis rien !!!! :rateau:


 
Moi à la fnac il avait bien ce qui yavait marqué... Dégouté...  :rateau:


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

un ptit 

de mon MBP sous windows et je m'en vais installer Half Life 2 et counter-strike source ! non mais il est pas l&#224; pour rigoler le C2D 

bon en tout cas apr&#232;s toutes ces install il ne fait toujours aucun bruits (sauf le superdrive evidemment) et commence &#224; &#234;tre l&#233;g&#232;rement ti&#232;de... c'est m&#234;me pas la peine d'esp&#233;rer se r&#233;chauffer les mains au dessus du clavier.... je pense qu'au niveau chauffe y'a une sacr&#233; diff&#233;rence avec les revA


----------



## Wheeling (22 Novembre 2006)

Mais vous avez fini oui avec vos MBP 17' tout neuf !!!!!! 

pensez à ceux qui attendent toujours la livraison du leur :hein: 
   

bande de veinard


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Mais vous avez fini oui avec vos MBP 17' tout neuf !!!!!!
> 
> pensez à ceux qui attendent toujours la livraison du leur :hein:
> 
> ...



justement je t'anonce un bonne nouvelle : le 17" est un foudre de guerre, il fait tourner HL2 à 100 fps, ça tourne mieux que sur mon p4 ht avec une 6800GT....... 

et qd les ventillos tournent a fond le bruit n'est meme pas genant.... un soufflement léger


----------



## abdul6 (22 Novembre 2006)

bonne nouvelle oui, et le dd à 7200t, tu sens vraiment une différence
avec un 5400 ? 
Je demande car moi ce sera pour faire de la musique , donc si ce 7200t
est vraiment excellent, ça m'eviterai de trimballer un externe.

je viens de voir que le delai de livraison raccourci sur L'apple store>>5 j !

bon, je commande bientôt, 

Shinji3rd penses tu que cet ordi puisse faire une bonne machine principale ?
(je garderai en + un Ibook 12")

merci


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

abdul6 a dit:


> bonne nouvelle oui, et le dd à 7200t, tu sens vraiment une différence
> avec un 5400 ?
> Je demande car moi ce sera pour faire de la musique , donc si ce 7200t
> est vraiment excellent, ça m'eviterai de trimballer un externe.
> ...



Pour le DD à 7200rpm, déjà il n'a pas l'air de me freiner qd je joue et il à été très rapide pour les tranferts...etc  en plus il est COMPLETEMENT silencieux même à pleine charge !
et cerise sur le gateau il m'a fait économiser 110 euros


----------



## galileo (22 Novembre 2006)

Ben ça alors je viens d'apprendre un truc !!!!
Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel MacBook pro (yeah !) 
Je me précipite pour y relier mes enceintes H&K... En port usb 1.0 et..... ça rentre pas dans le port usb 2.0 du mac !
Vous allez peut-être rire et vous f... de moi.... Mais... euh... je savais pas.... Késkejedoafaire alors ?...

(je précise que je ne suis pas blonde...)

Merci

A part ça vu qu'on est plutôt dans la discussion MacBookpro...
Pur l'instant rien à signaler à part le plaisir et la classe Apple... De l'emballage à l'apparition de cette magnifique machine, du plug and play sans faille avec la borne airport express reconnue immédiatement sans aucun paramétrage... Premiers mails après une courte configuration... Ecran BRILLANT pour ceux que ça intéresse PARFAIT et VRAIMENT SANS REFLET je trouve (une lampe derrière moi est dans l'axe et je la vois à peine) l'écran est saturé, flatteur, c'est un vrai plaisir, le filtre polarisant doit être encore mieux que celui des macbook....

Je vous en direz plus après qq jours d'utilisation....

Je viens d'un ancien iBook 1ere génération G3 500 MHz alors vous pensez !!!! J'ai l'impression que le passage de l'an 2000 c'était aujourd'hui.... ;-)


----------



## hifibuff (22 Novembre 2006)

fellicitations &#224; toi Galileo et &#224; tous ceux qui ont recu leurs MBP revb;-)
En ce qui me concerne ca devrait etre demain pour un 15" 2.33 de base, car sur le site de tnt il y a:
'22 november 10h36 garonor road hub : consignment received at transit point'(j habite a Bordeaux)
Je croise les doigts!


----------



## tribo (22 Novembre 2006)

je vois que tout le monde reçoit son mbp (sauf moi...), mais je remarque aussi que peu postent des photos 

j'aimerai bien voir d'autre photos, ça m'aiderai à patienter:rateau:


----------



## Tarul (22 Novembre 2006)

galileo a dit:


> Ben ça alors je viens d'apprendre un truc !!!!
> Je viens de recevoir mon nouvel MacBook pro (yeah !)
> Je me précipite pour y relier mes enceintes H&K... En port usb 1.0 et..... ça rentre pas dans le port usb 2.0 du mac !
> Vous allez peut-être rire et vous f... de moi.... Mais... euh... je savais pas.... Késkejedoafaire alors ?...
> ...


bizarre tu peux nous faire une photo. Pour le moment au niveau périphérique en usb, j'ai pas de soucis. après sur pc, on peut avoir des problèmes de ce genre, la clé usb trop grosse et qui gene un autre périphérique usb.


iMax a dit:


> 15' de base avec 19% de remise étudiant. :rateau:


Veinard, j'espère que tu n'oublie pas les photo. 


Shinji3rd a dit:


> hihihi salopiau va
> 
> Ben pas bienvenue dans le monde merveilleux en 17" widescreen na ! :rateau:
> 
> alors c'est quoi ta conf exacte?



au fait pas de soucis avec le wifi chez les nouveaux arrivants.

Au fait pur ma part, je viens d'initier l'échange, toujours bien accueillis, je vais recevoir le nouveau MBP, avoir 5 jours oeuvré pour faire le transferts des données ^^.


----------



## Tarul (22 Novembre 2006)

tribo a dit:


> je vois que tout le monde reçoit son mbp (sauf moi...), mais je remarque aussi que peu postent des photos
> 
> j'aimerai bien voir d'autre photos, ça m'aiderai à patienter:rateau:



ayez pitié de ce malheureux. 


Au fait au niveau d'encombrement, mon mbp flotte dans mon ancienne mallette de mon acer (qui était aussi un 15,4" pousse je le rappel ^^)


----------



## tribo (22 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ayez pitié de ce malheureux.



bon ok, je peux accepter les photos jusqu'à demain


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ayez pitié de ce malheureux.
> 
> 
> Au fait au niveau d'encombrement, mon mbp flotte dans mon ancienne mallette de mon acer (qui était aussi un 15,4" pousse je le rappel ^^)



moi c'est l'inverse j'ai récupéré une vieille malette de portable et mon 17" ne rentre tout simplement pas dedans !


----------



## root (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> moi c'est l'inverse j'ai récupéré une vieille malette de portable et mon 17" ne rentre tout simplement pas dedans !



ouais d'ailleurs je pense qu'il rentrera pas dans mon dakine non plus....

une suggestion de sac a dos 17" ?

Pour les news: il est arrivé à l'EDC aujourd'hui.... ETA selon Apple vient de passer du 30 au 29 nov.

Je sais pas exactement comment ils vont faire pour mettre UNE semaine entière à traverser l'Europe, mais je sais qu'Apple est créatif


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> moi c'est l'inverse j'ai récupéré une vieille malette de portable et mon 17" ne rentre tout simplement pas dedans !



Moi, j'ai une housse, et toujours pas de 17" on peut echanger si tu veux tu trouveras un nouveau 17" a mettre dedans je trouverais une nouvelle housse    :love:


----------



## hifibuff (22 Novembre 2006)

pour les sacs a dos a portable apple, brenthaven est difficilement contournable si tu as les moyens;-)


----------



## root (22 Novembre 2006)

hifibuff a dit:


> pour les sacs a dos a portable apple, brenthaven est difficilement contournable si tu as les moyens;-)



ben justement, je viens de recevoir la notification de débit sur ma carte...


----------



## Tarul (22 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> ben justement, je viens de recevoir la notification de débit sur ma carte...


comment faire maigrir son compte en banque.


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> comment faire maigrir son compte en banque.



facile : acheter un mac ! 

moi maintenant que j'ai le macbook pro je demanderai une housse au papa noyel :rateau:

c'est plus cr&#233;dible que de s'acheter une housse et demander le macbook pro pour noel :rateau::rateau:

&#224; croire les forums je suis vraiment un des tout premiers a avoir re&#231;u mon macbook pro 17" C2D


----------



## Xtrem (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> à croire les forums je suis vraiment un des tout premiers a avoir reçu mon macbook pro 17" C2D



... le mérites-tu vraiment?


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> à croire les forums je suis vraiment un des tout premiers a avoir reçu mon macbook pro 17" C2D



Mais c'est pas du CTO/BTO 
moi, j'attend un CTO/BTO (c'est selon) avec option sur le HDD commandé le jour de l'annonce


----------



## root (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> &#224; croire les forums je suis vraiment un des tout premiers a avoir re&#231;u mon macbook pro 17" C2D



au risque de devenir grossier...... 

non j'serai pas grossier 


@tupa: si si il a pris l'option... c'est le mien qui &#233;tait l'offre d'origine!!


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Mais c'est pas du CTO/BTO
> moi, j'attend un CTO/BTO (c'est selon) avec option sur le HDD commandé le jour de l'annonce



oui c'etait un BTO/CTO apparemment on a demandé exactement la même config


----------



## Ouaibou (22 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Mais c'est pas du CTO/BTO
> moi, j'attend un CTO/BTO (c'est selon)&#8230; avec option sur le HDD&#8230; command&#233; le jour de l'annonce&#8230;





root a dit:


> au risque de devenir grossier......
> 
> non j'serai pas grossier
> 
> ...



Eh oui il y a vraiment des privil&#233;gi&#233;s ! Y en a qui ont leur macbook pro qui voyage par avion en classe A et d'autres qui pendant se temps naviguent sur un bateau avec le mal de mer. Et encore soyeux heureux qu'apple n'ai pas annonc&#233; de temp&#234;te sur le trajet de notre voilier, sans quoi si nos macbook tombaient &#224; l'eau nous les recevrions pas avant 2007 

Mais non, non j'ai rien dit, demain on re&#231;oit tous nos popo, nos portables ! :love::love:


----------



## Xtrem (22 Novembre 2006)

Je suis sûr que le mien, il fait le trajet sur un porte-bagage d'un bon vieux vélo bien rouillé et bien grinceux, guidé par un petit Taïwan tout maigrelet...

...

Ah...! On me signal dans mon oreillette que mon MBP arrivera en été 2009... on me dit aussi que ce n'est pas un mais DEUX MBP qui seraient sur le porte-bagage avec un petit papier collé dessus mentionnant ceci: "Pour Ouaibou"

 GALÈRE!


----------



## flotow (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> oui c'etait un BTO/CTO apparemment on a demandé exactement la même config



Ah zut, y'a donc des CTO qui sont sortis :hein: il va arriver quand le mien ?? 
Des photos??


----------



## Ouaibou (22 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Je suis sûr que le mien, il fait le trajet sur un porte-bagage d'un bon vieux vélo bien rouillé et bien grinceux, guidé par un petit Taïwan tout maigrelet...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



méchant va 

Manquerait plus que le p'tit papier s'envolle et qu'il faille refaire le trajet pour vérifier l'identité du destinataire


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ah zut, y'a donc des CTO qui sont sortis :hein: il va arriver quand le mien ??
> Des photos??



photos ici : http://macbookpro.core2duo.free.fr

promis je vais en rajouter surtout depuis que j'ai mis bootcamp et des jeux... je suis bluffé 

ainsi que qques test à faire ! mais là je prends du plaisir avant tout


----------



## dadd1103 (22 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> photos ici : http://macbookpro.core2duo.free.fr
> 
> promis je vais en rajouter surtout depuis que j'ai mis bootcamp et des jeux... je suis bluffé
> 
> ainsi que qques test à faire ! mais là je prends du plaisir avant tout



c'est toujours les même photos  !!!

Ils ont envoyé mon 15", date de livraison estimée : le 1er décembre....


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Novembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> c'est toujours les m&#234;me photos  !!!
> 
> Ils ont envoy&#233; mon 15", date de livraison estim&#233;e : le 1er d&#233;cembre....



ben justement j'en ai mis d'autres ! :style:

bon pas bcp plus ni de meilleure qualit&#233; mais y'en a ! 


http://macbookpro.core2duo.free.fr/video/counter.mov


----------



## dadd1103 (22 Novembre 2006)

merci 
j'avais jamais vu le dessous d'un MBP, et bien c'est tr&#232;s joli 

c'est rapide le switch Tiger --> XP ? y'en a pas pour 10min quand m&#234;me?

j'&#233;tais tomb&#233; sur une vid&#233;o (peut etre sur macbidouille...) o&#249; l'on montrait le switch tiger-->vista sur un macpro. j'ai quitt&#233; avant d'&#234;tre sur le bureau vista....


----------



## Shinji3rd (23 Novembre 2006)

bon allez pour le fun :

une petite video d'iAlertU :style:

pas touche à mon macbook pro


----------



## aigledor (23 Novembre 2006)

J'ai remarqué que exposé et dashbord étaient légèrement moins fluides quand le portable est sur batterie, même s'il est en "meilleures performances". Vous avez le même phénomène chez vous ?


----------



## Tarul (23 Novembre 2006)

aigledor a dit:


> J'ai remarqué que exposé et dashbord étaient légèrement moins fluides quand le portable est sur batterie, même s'il est en "meilleures performances". Vous avez le même phénomène chez vous ?


je n'ai pas remarqué une telle différence de fluidité entre les deux utilisations et la config énergie par défaut.


----------



## root (23 Novembre 2006)

Super nouvelle... Mon MacBook Pro a été livré hier!!

euh... sauf que j'l'ai pas reçu.... enfin tout ça pour dire que finalement l'ETA Apple a bougé, du 30 au 22...

et que mes deux paquets voyagent maintenant ensemble: Shinji je pense que c'est pour ça que t'as eu le tien en premier, y'avait pas besoin d'unir deux paquets!


----------



## jgar (23 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'ai reçu le mien (mon deuxième  ) hier soir (le gardien de l'immeuble l'a réceptionné pour moi, sympa)

Et celui-là est parfait (encore plus que l'autre, même si c'est dur de faire mieux!), avec le même disque dur (Hitachi...soulagé! ) et surtout l'écran !

Petite précision, je ne sais pas si c'est moi, mais je l'ai trouvé plus réactif et encore moins chaud que l'autre, par contre, le lecteur DVD fait plus de bruit (1 ou 2 "clac" quand je l'insère et quelque petit "bip bip" au début de la lecture, je sais pas si c'est normal, en tout cas il lit bien les support donc pas de problème)


----------



## aigledor (23 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> Petite précision, je ne sais pas si c'est moi, mais je l'ai trouvé plus réactif et encore moins chaud que l'autre, par contre, le lecteur DVD fait plus de bruit (1 ou 2 "clac" quand je l'insère et quelque petit "bip bip" au début de la lecture, je sais pas si c'est normal, en tout cas il lit bien les support donc pas de problème)


J'ai le même comportement


----------



## iMax (23 Novembre 2006)

Idem pour moi.... CLAC CLAC BZZZZZ BIP BIP 

Je pensais pas avoir acheté un mixer.


----------



## jgar (23 Novembre 2006)

ce qui est bizzar c'est que le premier ne faisait pas ça...


----------



## Shinji3rd (23 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Shinji je pense que c'est pour ça que t'as eu le tien en premier, y'avait pas besoin d'unir deux paquets!



Ah ok !!! c'est vrai que je n'avais qu'un paquet  en tout cas je suis content que tu l'ai reçu aussi, pareil pour les autres 

en tout cas il le fait vraiment ce macbookpro  et je suis très agréablement surpris au niveau performances (même sur batterie). en parlant de la batterie je me suis servi du macbook dans mon lit avant de me coucher et je l'ai laissé "suspendu" pendant la nuit et il lui reste encore 2h de baterie qd je me suis levé (je suis encore dessus là) je vais essayé de la vider pour voir. Qd la betterie est rechargée et que je le débranche, il mannonce entre 4h45 et 5h d'autonomie 

sinon petite surprise : j'ai un sony ericsson K600i et j'ai pu m'en servir comme télécommande (remplacement de l'apple remote) mais aussi controle de la souris par le joystick du téléphone (très fun ! )


----------



## Ouaibou (23 Novembre 2006)

Excellent la vidéo de counter *Shinji3rd*.

Niveau graphisme c'était tout au max ?

Félicitation pour ceux qui l'ont reçu


----------



## Shinji3rd (23 Novembre 2006)

Ouaibou a dit:


> Excellent la vidéo de counter *Shinji3rd*.
> 
> Niveau graphisme c'était tout au max ?
> 
> Félicitation pour ceux qui l'ont reçu



Eh dis donc, j'avais pas filé le lien pour celle-là ! petit fouinneur va ! 

elle fais 50Mo pour 3min... c pour ça que je ne la propose pas. 
et oui tout était au max je jouais en 1680x1050 options à fond. d'une fluidité époustouflante et avec d'aussi petits pixels sur nos écrans le rendu est très fin.


----------



## Ouaibou (23 Novembre 2006)

Désolé je suis curieux de nature :rateau:

Sinon c'est impressionnant avec une telle résolution et les graphismes au max.

J'ai hâte, j'ai hâte, j'ai hâte...


----------



## Shinji3rd (23 Novembre 2006)

Ouaibou a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233; je suis curieux de nature :rateau:
> 
> Sinon c'est impressionnant avec une telle r&#233;solution et les graphismes au max.
> 
> J'ai h&#226;te, j'ai h&#226;te, j'ai h&#226;te...



pas grave si c'&#233;tait secret j'aurais mis un mdp 

oui je suis moi-m&#234;me tr&#232;s impresion&#233; de ses perf en jeux ! et pourtant je suis assez exigeant surtout avec ce jeu ! :love:

bon pour les autres que &#231;a interesse : counter.mov

  je vous pr&#233;viens &#231;a fait 50Mo ; petites connections et ceux que le jeu n'interesse pas s'abstenir !


----------



## hifibuff (23 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je vais recevoir mon MBP 15" 2.33 d ici quelques minutes(heures au pire;-)) et je voudrais transferer ma bibliotheque itunes actuellment sur mon PC de bureau vers itunes de mon futur mac. J ai cru comprendre sur le site de apple que l on pouvait faire un copier coller du dossier itunes dans le cas d une evolution mais les deux seuls cas evoques sont d'un ancien mac vers un nouveau mac ou d'un ancien pc vers un nouveau pc. Est-ce possible de proceder de facon similaire d'un pc vers un mac?sachant bien entendu que je dispose d un DD externe formate en HFS+ avec macdrive installe sur le pc;-)
Merci d avance!


----------



## _Sylvain_ (23 Novembre 2006)

hifibuff a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je vais recevoir mon MBP 15" 2.33 d ici quelques minutes(heures au pire;-)) et je voudrais transferer ma bibliotheque itunes actuellment sur mon PC de bureau vers itunes de mon futur mac. J ai cru comprendre sur le site de apple que l on pouvait faire un copier coller du dossier itunes dans le cas d une evolution mais les deux seuls cas evoques sont d'un ancien mac vers un nouveau mac ou d'un ancien pc vers un nouveau pc. Est-ce possible de proceder de facon similaire d'un pc vers un mac?sachant bien entendu que je dispose d un DD externe formate en HFS+ avec macdrive installe sur le pc;-)
> Merci d avance!



Bonjour, (premier post sur ce forum)

C'est tout a fait possible de faire cel&#224;.
Je l'ai fais sur mon nouveau Macbook Pro :love: depuis mon ancien pc.
Voici un lien (en anglais) qui explique comment faire. A la fin de l'article, il y a une partie pc ->mac.
http://hifiblog.com/past/2006/05/11...ou-dont-let-itunes-manage-your-music-library/
Le mieux, serait d'ouvrir un sujet dans la partie "itunes+ipod" du forum (ou d'utiliser un sujet en parlant d&#233;ja). Si tu n'as pas saisi, j'expliquerais ce soir comment il faut faire. (en utilisant mes fichiers .xml et .itl).

Enfin, noublie pas de faire des sauvegardes avant de faires ce manips, itunes est capricieux!


----------



## root (23 Novembre 2006)

_Sylvain_ a dit:


> Bonjour, (premier post sur ce forum)



Salut! Et bienvenue!


----------



## _Sylvain_ (23 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Salut! Et bienvenue!


Merci 

J'ai attendu d'avoir mon premier mac pour pouvoir poster sur ce forum.:rateau:


----------



## root (23 Novembre 2006)

_Sylvain_ a dit:


> Merci
> 
> J'ai attendu d'avoir mon premier mac pour pouvoir poster sur ce forum.:rateau:



Moi pas 

Mes premiers posts datent de l'attente de mon premier mac! Enfin premier... façon de parler....

Et la j'en attends un nouveau et le tracker est mort :-(


----------



## hifibuff (23 Novembre 2006)

Salut et bienvenue en effet;-)
Merci pour l info, j ai effectivement ouvert une section dans la partie itunes du forum de igeneration. Je ne suis pas sur d avoir bien compris la manip' alors je veux bien que tu vienne sur le topic dedie m explique cette histoire de fichier xml et itl a bidouiller. Merci d avance


----------



## _Sylvain_ (23 Novembre 2006)

hifibuff a dit:


> Salut et bienvenue en effet;-)
> Merci pour l info, j ai effectivement ouvert une section dans la partie itunes du forum de igeneration. Je ne suis pas sur d avoir bien compris la manip' alors je veux bien que tu vienne sur le topic dedie m explique cette histoire de fichier xml et itl a bidouiller. Merci d avance


On continue la discussion sur igénération alors.


----------



## Shinji3rd (23 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Moi pas
> 
> Mes premiers posts datent de l'attente de mon premier mac! Enfin premier... façon de parler....
> 
> Et la j'en attends un nouveau et le tracker est mort :-(



Des news de ton cher et tendre?


----------



## root (23 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Des news de ton cher et tendre?



"Truck arrived at final destination"

Si je me trompes pas ça veut dire qu'il est à l'entrepôt TNT ça non ?


----------



## Shinji3rd (23 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> "Truck arrived at final destination"
> 
> Si je me trompes pas &#231;a veut dire qu'il est &#224; l'entrep&#244;t TNT &#231;a non ?



oui normalement ! appelle les et essaye de t'arranger avec eux, leurs d&#233;pots ferment &#224; 19h
et au moins en les appelant t sauras qd ils comptentte livrer


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2006)

Voilà, j'ai reçu ma bête. 

Il est superbe et hyper rapide.

Bon, je vais continuer l'installation de mes softs.


----------



## Xtrem (23 Novembre 2006)

Tout le monde le reçoit sauf moi.... COMME C'EST MECHANT CA!


----------



## root (23 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> oui normalement ! appelle les et essaye de t'arranger avec eux, leurs dépots ferment à 19h
> et au moins en les appelant t sauras qd ils comptentte livrer



Ya toujours pas de tracking tnt... j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont encore les papiers de la douane à magouiller.

S'il est à genève là, il sera au bureau demain... cool !


----------



## aigledor (23 Novembre 2006)

Pour ceux qui viennent de recevoir leur MBP C2D pouvez-vous faire le test suivant :

- Ouvrir une douzaine de fenêtre
- Débrancher le câble secteur
- Attendre 5min
- Faire un réarrengement des fenêtre avec exposé et/ou lancer dashboard

L'animation est-elle aussi fluide que quand le câble est branché ou est-ce légèrement saccadé ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2006)

aigledor a dit:


> Pour ceux qui viennent de recevoir leur MBP C2D pouvez-vous faire le test suivant :
> 
> - Ouvrir une douzaine de fenêtre
> - Débrancher le câble secteur
> ...



héhé, tu es un comique. 
J'ai pas le temps aujourd'hui.


----------



## Ouaibou (23 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Tout le monde le reçoit sauf moi.... COMME C'EST MECHANT CA!



Meuh non t'es pas le seul :rateau: !

Moi aussi j'attends. Je viens de rappeler mon apple center, ils m'ont dit qu'il était tjs pas parti de chine. Qu'il y avait des problème notamment avec les dd 120 go.
Jee leur ai dit que j'avais pris l'option 100 go à 7200 rpm...
La dame a vérifié mes dires dans leur base de données des commandes, et elle ne savait plus quoi dire. Elle me répétait je suis désolée, il y a des problèmes, avec un peu de chance il devrait partir d'ici la fin de la semaine et en avion !

Ouawww la nouvelle, en avion les amis ! :mouais: C'est pas beau 

Sur le coup j'ai failli mourir de rire, mais c'est pas marrant    

Je commence même à me demander si le lendemain de la mise en vente des nouveaux macbook pro quand je suis allé a mon apple center, le gars qui a pris m'a commande et reçu l'accompte, n'a pas mis la commande en attente (d'une semaine) histoire d'attendre d'en avoir plusieurs à commander pour faire une commande globale...
Je deviens parano...


----------



## Ouaibou (23 Novembre 2006)

Au fait, les chanceux qui ont reçus leur macbook pro 17", vous habitez vers ou ? Histoire de savoir si les commandes n'ont groupés par région, etc...

Merci.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2006)

Ouaibou a dit:


> Au fait, les chanceux qui ont reçus leur macbook pro 17", vous habitez vers ou ? Histoire de savoir si les commandes n'ont groupés par région, etc...
> 
> Merci.



Sud de la Belgique.


----------



## Shinji3rd (23 Novembre 2006)

aigledor a dit:


> Pour ceux qui viennent de recevoir leur MBP C2D pouvez-vous faire le test suivant :
> 
> - Ouvrir une douzaine de fenêtre
> - Débrancher le câble secteur
> ...



je comprends pas trop le but de ce test? et même si ça rame... je peux le faire ramer en sortant moins d'une douzaine de fenêtres  ça dépends ce que tu mets dedans !
bref ça ne démontre pas la puissance de la machine


----------



## aigledor (23 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> je comprends pas trop le but de ce test? et même si ça rame... je peux le faire ramer en sortant moins d'une douzaine de fenêtres  ça dépends ce que tu mets dedans !
> bref ça ne démontre pas la puissance de la machine


Ce n'est pas un test de puissance.
J'ai remarqué que dashboard et exposé étaient légèrment moins fluides si le portable est sur batterie, même si le mode "meilleures performances" est activé.
Je veux savoir si ça concerne tous les MPB C2D ou seulement quelques uns.


----------



## Shinji3rd (23 Novembre 2006)

aigledor a dit:


> Ce n'est pas un test de puissance.
> J'ai remarqué que dashboard et exposé étaient légèrment moins fluides si le portable est sur batterie, même si le mode "meilleures performances" est activé.
> Je veux savoir si ça concerne tous les MPB C2D ou seulement quelques uns.



bon je viens de faire ton test (sans pgm particulierement lourd) et non je n'ai vu aucune différence. exposé marche très bien même sur batterie d'autant que je n'avais pas mis les "meilleures perf"


----------



## aigledor (23 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> bon je viens de faire ton test (sans pgm particulierement lourd) et non je n'ai vu aucune différence. exposé marche très bien même sur batterie d'autant que je n'avais pas mis les "meilleures perf"


Merci !

Je suis  maintnt


----------



## Tarul (23 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Tout le monde le reçoit sauf moi.... COMME C'EST MECHANT CA!





aigledor a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> Je suis  maintnt


honnetement, j'ai fait  un test similaire : 5 fenetre de ppt, 4 fenetre de word, paralells d'ouvert et une vm chargée.. il met un peu de temps pour me mettre afficher la dashboard. et j'étais sur batterie en mode par défaut. ben il a pas trop bronché.


----------



## aigledor (24 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> honnetement, j'ai fait un test similaire : 5 fenetre de ppt, 4 fenetre de word, paralells d'ouvert et une vm charg&#233;e.. il met un peu de temps pour me mettre afficher la dashboard. et j'&#233;tais sur batterie en mode par d&#233;faut. ben il a pas trop bronch&#233;.


Qu'est ce que tu entends dire par "il a pas trop bronch&#233;" ?
Quand je dis saccad&#233;, il faut vraiment faire attention pour le remarquer.
Cela signifie qu'il y a une modification des fr&#233;quences CPU/GPU lors du passage sur batterie qu'on ne peut pas controler. ET &#231;a &#231;a m'agace.

Edit : quelle est la version de ton firmware ?


----------



## Shinji3rd (24 Novembre 2006)

aigledor a dit:


> Cela signifie qu'il y a une modification des fréquences CPU/GPU lors du passage sur batterie qu'on ne peut pas controler. ET ça ça m'agace.



pour la modification des fréquences ça c'est clair il y en a une. ( ça s'apelle speedstep tech. chez intel je crois).... après même si tu le voulais je ne pense pas que la batterie puisse faire tourner le mbp "à fond". Batterie et perf max sont antinomiques à vrai dire...


----------



## flotow (24 Novembre 2006)

Faut arreter quand meme j'ai un MacBook en attendant et ca ne rame pas le moins du monde sauf quand y'a vraiment plein de fenetres si c'est trop lourd, ca va saccader la premiere fois et apres, ca sera bon,
Je viens de mettre 6-7 fenetres de MacG et hop, Exposé, et pas de ralentissement :sleep:


----------



## Tarul (24 Novembre 2006)

aigledor a dit:


> Qu'est ce que tu entends dire par "il a pas trop bronché" ?
> Quand je dis saccadé, il faut vraiment faire attention pour le remarquer.
> Cela signifie qu'il y a une modification des fréquences CPU/GPU lors du passage sur batterie qu'on ne peut pas controler. ET ça ça m'agace.
> 
> Edit : quelle est la version de ton firmware ?



heu 'jai dit pas trop broncher au vu de toute les appli lourde d'ouvertes.  la vm a elle seule me prend 1go et Word et ppt sont en ppc donc plus groumand, bref il a fallu tout ça pourqu'il rame un peu pour dashboard.


----------



## Vid (24 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous,
je suis sur un macbook pro core 2 duo 2,33 ghz config de base...
j'ai installé smcfan control qui m'indique une vitesse de rotation de mes ventilos de 2000 rpm, ce qui est la norme fixée par apple.
mes ventilos tournent en permanence, même avec une température entre 33 et 38 degrée..:mouais:
questions aux autres possesseurs de cette machine, est-ce la même chose chez vous??
je précise que chez moi en environnement calme c'est un murmure, ce n'est pas le bruit qui me dérange je veux juste savoir si c'est normal..
merci d'avance
Vid


----------



## Diederik (24 Novembre 2006)

Ils tournent en continu chez moi aussi je pense que c'est normal donc  

Pas d'inquiètude a avoir donc


----------



## jgar (24 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'ai remarqué un petit truc, je suis peut être un peu pointilleux   mais je voulais avoir votre avis.
J'utilise l'utilitaire iStat Pro, et dans l'état de santé de la batterie, il m'affiche 99% alors qu'elle n'a que 2 jours et qu'elle a été chargé 2 fois (dans les règles, avec l'étalonnage et tout), ce qui veut dire qu'elle est déjà "usée" à 1%. Quelq'un peut m'en dire plus ?


----------



## lillumultipass (24 Novembre 2006)

j'ai une ptite question bête: c'est un port dvi qu'il y a sur le mbp non?
et l'adaptateur, c'est un mini-dvi vers vga c'est ça?


non parceque ce matin je devais faire une présentation powerpoint et je me suis rendu compte que je pouvais pas connecter mon MBP au vidéoprojecteur...c'est moi qui suis pas doué, où c'est normal???


----------



## Mafsou (24 Novembre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> j'ai une ptite question b&#234;te: c'est un port dvi qu'il y a sur le mbp non?
> et l'adaptateur, c'est un mini-dvi vers vga c'est &#231;a?



C'est bien un port DVI classique, auquel tu peux rajouter un adaptateur DVI vers VGA (fourni) si besoin. La tr&#232;s grande majorit&#233;s des r&#233;tros sont en VGA.


Edit: 
@ jgar: A mon avis ce petit pourcent de diff&#233;rence est tout sauf significatif, pas d'inqui&#233;tude &#224; avoir .


----------



## Vid (24 Novembre 2006)

merci diederik de la réponse rapide, je vais attendre encore une ou deux réponses avant de crier victoire....
chez toi aussi ça fait un très léger ronronement en tournant, j'imagine..
à part ça cette machine est une bête...   
à plus
Vid


----------



## jgar (24 Novembre 2006)

Mafsou a dit:


> C'est bien un port DVI classique, auquel tu peux rajouter un adaptateur DVI vers VGA (fourni) si besoin. La très grande majorités des rétros sont en VGA.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> @ jgar: A mon avis ce petit pourcent de différence est tout sauf significatif, pas d'inquiétude à avoir .


 
Merci de me rassurer    
Je viens de lire le post sur les batteries et...je crois qu'il faut que j'arrête, je deviens parano


----------



## Mafsou (24 Novembre 2006)

jgar a dit:


> Merci de me rassurer
> Je viens de lire le post sur les batteries et...je crois qu'il faut que j'arrête, je deviens parano




Woula pas bon ça. Le net ça rend parano à l'extrême. A la moindre petite rougeur sur la peau on fait des recherches sur le net pour trouver des infos, et en 4 clics on fini par s'autodiagnostiquer un cancer de la peau .


----------



## root (24 Novembre 2006)

Petit update: "Truck arrived at final destination" veut juste dire que le matos est à l'EDC... Pas chez TNT de ton pays


----------



## lillumultipass (24 Novembre 2006)

Mafsou a dit:


> C'est bien un port DVI classique, auquel tu peux rajouter un adaptateur DVI vers VGA (fourni) si besoin. La très grande majorités des rétros sont en VGA.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> @ jgar: A mon avis ce petit pourcent de différence est tout sauf significatif, pas d'inquiétude à avoir .



ben ouais, le rétro ét&it en VGA mais l'adaptateur fourni par Apple, c'est pas mini DVi vers VGA???
En tout cas, moi j'avais pas l'impression qu'il pouvait rentrer dans le port DVI de mon MBP...


----------



## Shinji3rd (24 Novembre 2006)

lillumultipass a dit:


> ben ouais, le rétro ét&it en VGA mais l'adaptateur fourni par Apple, c'est pas mini DVi vers VGA???
> En tout cas, moi j'avais pas l'impression qu'il pouvait rentrer dans le port DVI de mon MBP...



non avec mon mbp j'ai une sortie dvi et ils m'ont filé un adaptateur dvi/vga (logique)

c'est sur les macbook qu'il n'y a qu'une sortie mini-dvi et ils te filent un adaptateur mini-dvi/vga (logique aussi )


----------



## flo_69 (24 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> non avec mon mbp j'ai une sortie dvi et ils m'ont fil&#233; un adaptateur dvi/vga (logique)
> 
> c'est sur les macbook qu'il n'y a qu'une sortie mini-dvi et ils te filent un adaptateur mini-dvi/vga (logique aussi )


 

j'ai pas eu l'adaptateur sur mon macbook moi  on m'aurait vol&#233;  

je sais qu'il est pr&#233;sent sur le macbook pro mais je pense pas qu'il le donne avec l'achat du macbook


je viens de la v&#233;rifier il ne le donne pas avec le macbook

*Contenu du coffret *


&#8226; MacBook
&#8226; Adaptateur secteur MagSafe de 60 W, prise et cordon d'alimentation
&#8226; Batterie lithium polym&#232;re
&#8226; T&#233;l&#233;commande Apple Remote
&#8226; DVD d'installation et de restauration
&#8226; Documentation papier et &#233;lectronique


----------



## Shinji3rd (24 Novembre 2006)

ah non ! oui pardon ! 

pour les macbook il faut l'acheter a part...... rassure toi on ne t'a rien volé


----------



## Diederik (24 Novembre 2006)

Vid a dit:


> merci diederik de la réponse rapide, je vais attendre encore une ou deux réponses avant de crier victoire....
> chez toi aussi ça fait un très léger ronronement en tournant, j'imagine..



C'est vraiment très léger, je dois dire que je le trouve vraiment super silencieux 



Vid a dit:


> à part ça cette machine est une bête...
> à plus
> Vid



Oui, une vrai de chez vrai  

@ plus


----------



## Wheeling (24 Novembre 2006)

flo_69 a dit:


> j'ai pas eu l'adaptateur sur mon macbook moi  on m'aurait volé
> 
> je sais qu'il est présent sur le macbook pro mais je pense pas qu'il le donne avec l'achat du macbook
> 
> ...




Bon vu que c'est bientôt noël et vu que l'on m'a volé 1 power book et un mac book pro j'ai des convertisseurs DVI / VGA en stock :rateau:  
laisse moi ton adresse en MP et je t'en envoi 1 par la poste


----------



## iMax (24 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Bon vu que c'est bientôt noël et vu que l'on m'a volé 1 power book et un mac book pro j'ai des convertisseurs DVI / VGA en stock :rateau:
> laisse moi ton adresse en MP et je t'en envoi 1 par la poste



Ça changera rien, c'est un port miniDVI sur le MacBook... :rose:


----------



## Wheeling (24 Novembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Ça changera rien, c'est un port miniDVI sur le MacBook... :rose:



Oupsssss :rose: 
alors désolé pour ce coup de main foireux


----------



## iMax (24 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Oupsssss :rose:
> alors désolé pour ce coup de main foireux



C'est pas à moi qu'il faut le dire


----------



## Wheeling (24 Novembre 2006)

Bon allez je vais me préparer à passer encore un week-end son MBP 17'  
j'espère que la semaine prochaine je serais enfin délivré de cette attente  interminable :hein: 
bientôt un moi que j'ai passé commande :rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (24 Novembre 2006)

Première journée de boulot avec le MacBook Pro.

À part que plein de gens venaient le voir, c'est vraiment une machine merveilleuse. 

Keynote est hyper réactif avec ce mac, ça tombe bien, j'ai plusieurs conférences à préparer.

J'ai téléchargé la version d'essai d'Aperture et ça tourne très très bien. 

Page est hyper réactif et photostop, (CS 1) tourne franchement pas mal via roseta.


Bref, je n'ai pas vu de négatif. 

Mon fidèle PowerBook va prendre ça retraite chez un de nos interne super content. (Il est nickel, je suis un maniaque avec mes Mac.  )


----------



## Xtrem (24 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Bon allez je vais me préparer à passer encore un week-end son MBP 17'
> j'espère que la semaine prochaine je serais enfin délivré de cette attente  interminable :hein:
> bientôt un moi que j'ai passé commande :rateau:



 On est deux! Raaaaah l'enfer, j'étais certains que j'aurai pu tâter la bête ce Weekend mais que dalle!  Il paraitrait même que mon MBP ne soie même pas encore expédié. T'imagines l'enfer!!! 

Courage!


----------



## velvet (24 Novembre 2006)

Je suis au bord du suicide ! La fnac vient de m'annoncer que mon 17" ne sera pas disponible avant fin décembre (2006... je précise).    

Un d'entre vous n'aurait pas l'adresse d'un bon psy ou le cas échéant une corde ?


----------



## Xtrem (24 Novembre 2006)

velvet a dit:


> Je suis au bord du suicide ! La fnac vient de m'annoncer que mon 17" ne sera pas disponible avant fin décembre (2006... je précise).
> 
> Un d'entre vous n'aurait pas l'adresse d'un bon psy ou le cas échéant une corde ?



Euh.... tu auras ton MacBookP. en 2007 donc!?

TU VIENS DE PROVOQUER UNE PANIQUE GÉNÉRALE LA! 

A mon avis, et si c'est vraiment le cas, je pense que tu dois certainement pouvoir t'en déquoter un bien avant la date que te fournis la Fnac... à ta place j'irai voir ailleurs SANS pour autant annuler ta réservation de la Fnac... au cas où...


----------



## Shinji3rd (25 Novembre 2006)

velvet a dit:


> Je suis au bord du suicide ! La fnac vient de m'annoncer que mon 17" ne sera pas disponible avant fin décembre (2006... je précise).
> 
> Un d'entre vous n'aurait pas l'adresse d'un bon psy ou le cas échéant une corde ?



Incroyable !!!  

après le "ils doutent de rien chez apple" : ils doutent VRAIMENT de rien à la fnac !  
...les clients c'est pas un du....

est ce qu'ils t'ont fourni une raison pour ces délai complètment dingue? :rose:


----------



## Tarul (25 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Incroyable !!!
> 
> après le "ils doutent de rien chez apple" : ils doutent VRAIMENT de rien à la fnac !
> ...les clients c'est pas un du....
> ...



l'an dernier, avant de commencer ma licence, un ami avait commandait à la fnac d'angers (bien avant la rentré je précise), un portable toshiba. Lorsqu'il est arrivé a angers, et que nous sommes allé voir la fnac, cette dernière n'avait toujours pas reçut sa commande, 15jours après, c'était toujours le cas. Et c'était un portable pour le étude et on avait déjà commencé a faire du développement et initier le premier projet. Bref c'était pas la joie, heureusement il a pu négocier pour prendre un portable en vitrine. Bref ces problème d'approvisionnement à la fnac peut toucher n'importe qu'elle autres marques qui est trés demandé ou en début de production.


----------



## root (25 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> l'an dernier, avant de commencer ma licence, un ami avait commandait à la fnac d'angers (bien avant la rentré je précise), un portable toshiba. Lorsqu'il est arrivé a angers, et que nous sommes allé voir la fnac, cette dernière n'avait toujours pas reçut sa commande, 15jours après, c'était toujours le cas. Et c'était un portable pour le étude et on avait déjà commencé a faire du développement et initier le premier projet. Bref c'était pas la joie, heureusement il a pu négocier pour prendre un portable en vitrine. Bref ces problème d'approvisionnement à la fnac peut toucher n'importe qu'elle autres marques qui est trés demandé ou en début de production.



Et finalement c'est bien Apple le responsable..... pas forcément la FNAC.

Ce que je trouve vraiment inadmissible de la part de la FNAC c'est qu'ils mentent à leurs clients sur les délais. Ceci dit c'est une conséquence de la politique un peu foireuse d'Apple en matière d'approvisionnement de ses distributeurs.

Et mon 17" a passé la douane.... Je vous rappelle lundi


----------



## velvet (25 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Incroyable !!!
> 
> après le "ils doutent de rien chez apple" : ils doutent VRAIMENT de rien à la fnac !
> ...les clients c'est pas un du....
> ...



Oui comme disait notre camarade ROOT. Le problème vient d'Apple. Apple privilégie les clients de l'AppleStore. Les distributeurs restent loin loin derrière. Je ne trouve pas ça super commercial de la part d'apple.
Enfin... en même temps il faut relativiser. Certains employés de la Fnac n'hésiteront pas à annoncer des délais de livraison démesurés à leur clients pour ne pas leur donner de faux espoirs. Ils ont tellement l'habitude qu'Apple ne respectent pas les délais qu'ils ne veulent plus se mouiller à donner des estimations qui de toutes les façons ne seront pas respectées.

Enfin n'empêche qu'en attendant j'ai que dalle !!!!!!!!
APPEL A LA MANIFESTATION  : DEMAIN, TOUS DEVANT LE SIEGE D'APPLE AVEC PANCARTES ET HAUT PARLEURS. Je prépare les merguez si vous voulez.


----------



## Shinji3rd (25 Novembre 2006)

velvet a dit:


> Enfin n'emp&#234;che qu'en attendant j'ai que dalle !!!!!!!!
> APPEL A LA MANIFESTATION  : DEMAIN, TOUS DEVANT LE SIEGE D'APPLE AVEC PANCARTES ET HAUT PARLEURS. Je pr&#233;pare les merguez si vous voulez.




Cool des mergez !!!!!
On peut venir m&#234;me si on a re&#231;u son macbook pro? 

Aie, Aie ok c bon, je sors :casse: ---------------------> [X]


----------



## flotow (25 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Cool des mergez !!!!!
> On peut venir même si on a reçu son macbook pro?



Venir avec oui :love: 
Repartir avec non  :love: 

Des mergez a la pomme?   :love: 
Sinon, y'a pas de lieu de rendez-vous ou ca?


----------



## Shinji3rd (26 Novembre 2006)

Allez,

pour faire plaisir &#224; ceux qui attendent leur 17" rev.B : le mien boot OSX en 20 secs ! (au chronometre s'il vous plait)

:style::style::style::style:


----------



## flotow (26 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Allez,
> 
> pour faire plaisir à ceux qui attendent leur 17" rev.B : le mien boot OSX en 20 secs ! (au chronometre s'il vous plait)
> 
> :style::style::style::style:



Et tu as combien d'app et de démon qui se lancent au demarrage?? c'etait le cas a un moment sur le MacBook mais depuis, il a pris quelques secondes de plus, pour pouvoir afficher tout le bureau correctement, etc  (je devrai peut etre chronometrer moi aussi  )


----------



## Ouaibou (26 Novembre 2006)

et pour démarrer windows  ?


----------



## Shinji3rd (26 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Et tu as combien d'app et de démon qui se lancent au demarrage?? c'etait le cas a un moment sur le MacBook mais depuis, il a pris quelques secondes de plus, pour pouvoir afficher tout le bureau correctement, etc  (je devrai peut etre chronometrer moi aussi  )



pas grand chose c'est vrai (j'évite) mais ya qd même virtue desktop et qqes app. mais il bat à plate couture un G5 bi pro  

pour windows : c'est tabou (le démarrage mais surtout la fermeture !  ) et pourtant c'est une version d'xp améliorée (patch etc.)


----------



## root (26 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> pas grand chose c'est vrai (j'évite) mais ya qd même virtue desktop et qqes app. mais il bat à plate couture un G5 bi pro
> 
> pour windows : c'est tabou (le démarrage mais surtout la fermeture !  ) et pourtant c'est une version d'xp améliorée (patch etc.)



On essaie de faire un comparatif d'autonomie pour comparer le 7200 rpm au 5400 ?


----------



## Shinji3rd (26 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> On essaie de faire un comparatif d'autonomie pour comparer le 7200 rpm au 5400 ?



yes ! si tu veux !  
le seul truc que je peux te dire pour l'instant c'est que qd je le débranche il m'annonce 4h45 (mais je ne considère pas cette estimation comme fiable).
j'aimerais en effet connaitre avec précision son autonomie pour pouvoir compter dessus sans ma faire lâcher en avance


----------



## Ouaibou (26 Novembre 2006)

Le monsieur sur cette page affirme que son macbook pro 17" a tenu un peu plus de 5 h en lisant un dvd, bref c'est du bon 

http://www.global-net-concept.com/news/2006/macbook-pro.php

@+


----------



## Shinji3rd (26 Novembre 2006)

Ouaibou a dit:


> Le monsieur sur cette page affirme que son macbook pro 17" a tenu un peu plus de 5 h en lisant un dvd, bref c'est du bon
> 
> http://www.global-net-concept.com/news/2006/macbook-pro.php
> 
> @+



5h en lecture de DVD ça fais vraiment beaucoup, déjà si je passe les 3h je serais super content


----------



## Tarul (26 Novembre 2006)

Ouaibou a dit:


> Le monsieur sur cette page affirme que son macbook pro 17" a tenu un peu plus de 5 h en lisant un dvd, bref c'est du bon
> 
> http://www.global-net-concept.com/news/2006/macbook-pro.php
> 
> @+



dommage qu'il n'indique pas les réglages qu'il a utilisé. faudrait lui de demander, tient.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

Hello,

Je me joins à ceux qui sont encore en pleine trackermania.
J'ai passé commande ce weekend d'un mbp 15" 2.16Ghz 1Go avec DD 160G
et apple care.

Normalement il prend l'avion demain !

Ca va etre bon tout ca !!


----------



## dadd1103 (27 Novembre 2006)

bertilizer a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je me joins à ceux qui sont encore en pleine trackermania.
> J'ai passé commande ce weekend d'un mbp 15" 2.16Ghz 1Go avec DD 160G
> ...



Bienvenu et bonne chance.
Le mien devrait arriver fin de cette semaine ou début de semaine prochaine.

c'est long......


----------



## Wheeling (27 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> 5h en lecture de DVD ça fais vraiment beaucoup, déjà si je passe les 3h je serais super content



  c'est vraiment long,
mon ancien MBP revA tenait 2h30 en lecture dvd, si le nouveau tient 5 heures la je dis  
Mais je vais tester sur le mien (enfin quand je l'aurais reçu  )


----------



## xao85 (27 Novembre 2006)

5h m'étonne bcp....   Il ferait mieux que le macbook avec une carte graphique qui bouffe deux voir trois fois plus de watt qu'une GMA950...


----------



## tynounours (27 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous,

voilà je voulais juste dire que je suis dégoûté car j'ai acheté en septembre le MacBook et voici pas qu'on apprend qu'il vient de subir une révision (B) et que maintenant il est disponible en core2Duo.

Je suis super déçu maintenant car les performances ne sont pas du tout les mêmes.

Enfin bon, je ne crache pas non plus sur ma machine, j'en suis bien content mais c'est dommage car j'aurai préféré attendre un peu !


----------



## Mafsou (27 Novembre 2006)

C'est ça l'info, tu sais très bien en achetant une machine qu'elle sera supplantée par une autre relativement peu de temps après. Si tu ne veux pas "subir" ça, t'es bon pour changer de machines tous les 6 mois!
Donc inutile de regretter les nouveautés, profites de ton MB qui est très loin d'être dépassé!!!


----------



## tynounours (27 Novembre 2006)

Oui c'est s&#251;r, si on attendait toujours, on acheterait jamais rien mais l&#224; &#224; 3 mois d'&#233;cart, je trouve dommage d'acheter pour le m&#234;me prix une machine bien moins puissante.

C'est s&#251;r que mon MacBook est loin d'&#234;tre obsol&#232;te mais bon, je trouve que c'est un peu se foutre de la gueule du monde de la part d'Apple que d'avoir mis &#224; disposition les premi&#232;res machines sachant qu'elle allait en proposer des mieux quelques tout petits mois apr&#232;s...


----------



## desertea (27 Novembre 2006)

La meilleur façon "d'amortir" son matériel est de s'en servir !!!!
Il est clair que l'informatique évolue très vite, et ce n'est pas un mal. Acheter une nouvelle machine si on en a pas réellement besoin peut apporter son lot de frustations.
Cependant, acheter un ordinateur car son besoin s'en fait sentir, et l'utiliser dés reception annule toute impréssion de s'être fait rouler.
Car entre le moment de l'achat et la sortie de la nouvelle machine, une somme de travail aura été abattue.
Il est clair cependant, qu'une machine achetée le lundi et une nouvelle qui sort le mercredi mets les boules, mais il faut bien que les nouveaux modèles voient le jour !!! 

Alors utilisez vos machines et vous n'aurez pas de regret


----------



## tynounours (27 Novembre 2006)

C'est clair qu'il vaut mieux utiliser sa machine et ne pas avoir de regret. Du coup, qu'est-ce qui change entre l'ancienne version et la version RevB Core2Duo?


----------



## Frodon (27 Novembre 2006)

tynounours a dit:


> Oui c'est s&#251;r, si on attendait toujours, on acheterait jamais rien mais l&#224; &#224; 3 mois d'&#233;cart, je trouve dommage d'acheter pour le m&#234;me prix une machine bien moins puissante.
> 
> C'est s&#251;r que mon MacBook est loin d'&#234;tre obsol&#232;te mais bon, je trouve que c'est un peu se foutre de la gueule du monde de la part d'Apple que d'avoir mis &#224; disposition les premi&#232;res machines sachant qu'elle allait en proposer des mieux quelques tout petits mois apr&#232;s...



Dans ce cas tu peux faire la m&#234;me remarque avec tous les constructeurs, car cette constation est valable pour tous les constructeurs.

Perso je suis &#233;tonn&#233; de voir encore de nos jours, o&#249; l'informatique commence &#224; &#234;tre bien d&#233;mocratis&#233;e, des gens &#234;tre surpris qu'une nouvelle machine est obsol&#232;te quelques mois (si ce n'est quelques semaines...) seulement apr&#232;s... J'en viens &#224; me demander "mais d'o&#249; sortent ils ces gens??? D'une autre plan&#232;te?"

Donc je te poses la question:

Sur quelle plan&#232;te vivais tu avant pour &#234;tre surpris de voir ta machine achet&#233; il y a &#224; peine 3 mois (ou plut&#244;t d&#233;j&#224; puisque c'est vieux d&#233;j&#224; 3 mois &#224; l'echelle de l'informatique) "d&#233;j&#224;" remplac&#233;e???

En effet, un cycle de 6 mois pour le renouvellement d'une machine est plut&#244;t long que court, en effet Apple a &#233;t&#233; cette fois un des derniers constructeurs &#224; passer ses portables en Core2Duo.

Les constructeurs sont des entreprises qui sont en concurrence les uns vis &#224; vis des autres, ils se doivent de suivre le rythme d'&#233;volution impos&#233; par le march&#233;, sinon ils risquent de ne plus vendre grand chose s'ils prennent trop de retards vis &#224; vis des autres... C'est pourquoi ils n'ont aucun int&#233;r&#234;t (mais alors vraiment aucun &#224; moins d'en avoir rien &#224; faire de risquer de couler...) de prendre en consid&#233;ration les &#233;tats d'&#226;mes des utilisateurs qui ont achet&#233; une machine recement.


----------



## romaing34 (27 Novembre 2006)

tynounours a dit:


> C'est clair qu'il vaut mieux utiliser sa machine et ne pas avoir de regret. Du coup, qu'est-ce qui change entre l'ancienne version et la version RevB Core2Duo?



Processeur à fréquence égale, mais architecture Core2duo.
80Go au lieu de 60go de HDD
1Go de RAM au lieu de 512Mo
Carte Airport compatible pour les normes prélimianires de la prochaine génération du wifi (pas encore exploité par OS X cependant).

Sinon pas grand chose d'autre, si ce n'est espérons-le la fin des retours SAV à répétition pour tous les problèmes de décoloration, finition, etc...

PS : tu rales d'avoir acheté un Macbook en Septembre, ceci dit personne n'a jamais caché que le Core duo était un processeur de transition en attendant le déploiement du Core 2 duo.
Néanmoins le gain de performance en pratique n'est pas transcendant, inutile donc de commencer à regretter son achat (ils auraient mis une vraie carte graphique dans la rev.B j'aurais pas dit par contre  )


----------



## guiguilap (27 Novembre 2006)

Franchement c'est bete ce que tu dis... Et moi je dis : Apple est d&#233;geux parce que le MacPro il est pas a 15 &#8364; ! Mais arretez de vous plaindre pur&#233;e ! C'est chiant ca moi je suis avec un MB REV B et Un vieux iG3 je me plainds pas !


----------



## flotow (27 Novembre 2006)

Il a une batterie plus grosse, et en baissant la luminosité ca devrait le faire


----------



## dadd1103 (27 Novembre 2006)

abon. il existe de plus grosse capacit&#233; que celle d'origine?


----------



## flotow (27 Novembre 2006)

non, mais je parle en taille de batterie (volume), qui est plus grosse que celel d'un 15, et que celle d'un 13 donc, en se debrouillant bien


----------



## Tarul (27 Novembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> abon. il existe de plus grosse capacité que celle d'origine?



je ne sais pas, mais la batterie du MBP 17 a une plus grosse capacité que le 15". l'un de 68 watts et l'autre est de 60 watts.


----------



## marctiger (27 Novembre 2006)

tynounours a dit:


> Oui c'est s&#251;r, si on attendait toujours, on acheterait jamais rien mais l&#224; &#224; 3 mois d'&#233;cart, je trouve dommage d'acheter pour le m&#234;me prix une machine bien moins puissante.(



C'est comme la pluie... il faut bien qu'elle commence &#224; un endroit et finisse &#224; un autre..., et se trouver en pleine averse... &#224; 2 m&#232;tres de la fin du rideau de pluie en pestant de ne pas &#234;tre au soleil. :love:


----------



## flotow (27 Novembre 2006)

ce sont des watt/heure 
sinon, ca fait toujours 8Watt de plus, mais c'est vrai que c'est tout petit, minime 
Bref, c'est vrai, faut lui demander


----------



## root (27 Novembre 2006)

A lire son compte rendu, j'ai l'impression qu'il a mit un DVD et qu'il est parti. Si c'est le cas, l'écran se met en veille après 3 mn... pas étonnant qu'on ait un bon chiffre au final 

Ceci dit, TNT passe me voir demain, comptez 3 jours pour la calibration et je vous donnerai mon chiffre à moi :love:


----------



## Ouaibou (27 Novembre 2006)

Je viens d'envoyer un message au monsieur pour avoir plus d'information au niveau des 5 h de résistance 

Sinon je crois que je vais finir par porter plainte pour tentative de meutre AVEC préméditation contre apple. Bientôt 6 semaines que j'attends mon macbook pro 17". Et en plus je suis pas le seul   

Chaque jour, chaque matin, un espoir croise ma route en espérant recevoir un coup de fil m'indiquant l'arrivée de mon portable :rateau: :love::love:


----------



## dadd1103 (27 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> A lire son compte rendu, j'ai l'impression qu'il a mit un DVD et qu'il est parti. Si c'est le cas, l'écran se met en veille après 3 mn... pas étonnant qu'on ait un bon chiffre au final
> 
> Ceci dit, TNT passe me voir demain, comptez 3 jours pour la calibration et je vous donnerai mon chiffre à moi :love:



l'écran se met en veille pendant la lecture d'un DVD? 

spa tellement logique tout ca!!


----------



## Frodon (27 Novembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> le Core duo était un processeur de transition en attendant le déploiement du Core 2 duo.



Et le Core2Duo est un processeur de transition en attendant le CoreQuatro (nom inventé) qui sera un processeur de transition en attendant le Core2Quatro (ou le CoreOcto directement?) (Encore des noms inventés bien sûr)...etc.


----------



## romaing34 (27 Novembre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Et le Core2Duo est un processeur de transition en attendant le CoreQuatro (nom inventé) qui sera un processeur de transition en attendant le Core2Quatro (ou le CoreOcto directement?) (Encore des noms inventés bien sûr)...etc.



Bien tenté mais non lol : la différence entre un core2duo et un processeur quadricore est bien plus marquée qu'entre 2 processeurs dual-core, l'un (le core2duo) étant l'aboutissement de l'autre (core duo).

On savait très bien sur la roadmap d'Intel qu'il valait mieux attendre un poil le core2duo pour profiter du 64 bits avec Leopard.

Maintenant, le gain de performance n'est pas phénoménal entre un core duo et un core2duo.


----------



## wolverine (27 Novembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Maintenant, le gain de performance n'est pas ph&#233;nom&#233;nal entre un core duo et un core2duo.



certe mais quand leopard sortira , en sera t'il de meme ?? je crois pas !


----------



## Frodon (27 Novembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Bien tenté mais non lol : la différence entre un core2duo et un processeur quadricore est bien plus marquée qu'entre 2 processeurs dual-core, l'un (le core2duo) étant l'aboutissement de l'autre (core duo).



Et alors, ca reste une transition, que ca soit du 32Bits au 64Bits (CoreDuo -> Core2Duo) ou du Bi-Core au Quadri-Core, peut importe  Même du SSE2 au SSE3, ca marcherait


----------



## IceandFire (27 Novembre 2006)

Ce qui serait cool ce serait de pourvoir changer le processeur...:king: mais l&#224; ...


----------



## wolverine (28 Novembre 2006)

sur les imacs core duo ils sont soudés les processeurs ??


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

je crois pas


----------



## Emmanuelion (28 Novembre 2006)

Hello !

Je prends le sujet en cours.
Comme &#224; mon habitude, je vais prendre mon exemple : j'ai achet&#233; mon ibook G4, premier du genre en novembre 2003, d&#232;s sa disponibilit&#233; en magasin (1 mois apr&#232;s la dispo sur AStore).

6 mois plus tard, la gamme &#233;voluait avec une m&#233;moire cache doubl&#233;e et une capacit&#233; m&#233;moire accrue (> 1Go contre 640 Mo max pour mon ibook). J'ai constat&#233; chez un ami que la deuxi&#232;me g&#233;n&#233;ration &#233;tait beaucoup plus r&#233;active. D'o&#249; une certaine frustration au moment o&#249; j'ai d&#233;couvert cela.

Toutefois, j'ai achet&#233; mon ibook sur la base de besoins techniques relativement pr&#233;cis, qui sont parfaitement satisfaits depuis trois ans maintenant. J'ai juste chang&#233; mon disque dur il y a un mois : &#224; force de barouder (train, chute, etc.), il a rendu l'&#226;me (en pleines r&#233;visions d'un oral m&#233;ga important ...). Ce que je veux dire, c'est simplement que je me suis offert l'ibook pour pouvoir travailler de fa&#231;on compl&#232;tement nomade. Il n'est pas un foudre de guerre, mais j'ai toujours r&#233;ussi &#224; m'en sortir. Je pratique iphoto, garageband, je cr&#233;e des DVD, je rippe mes dvd disney pour faire une compil &#224; ma fille sur un seul dvd, le tout sur cette petite machine un peu poussive : qu'&#224; cela ne tienne, la machine tourne la nuit quand je dors, j'ai un gros dd et un graveur de dvd externe pour faire du stockage et graver des dvd (je n'ai pas de superdrive).

Mon ibook a toujours r&#233;pondu &#224; mes besoins : tout comme ma voiture, j'aimerais parfois qu'elle ait un peu plus de p&#234;che, mais pour faire quoi ? Ce que je retiens, c'est qu'elle ne m'a jamais l&#226;ch&#233;, 5 heures d'autonomie dans le train, et je peux vous dire que cette machine fait toujours son effet lorsque je la sors en r&#233;union.

En conclusion, et j'ai post&#233; quelques billets sur le sujet sur les forum, les premi&#232;res g&#233;n&#233;ration sont un produit d'appel, dont il faut gommer les d&#233;fauts. Tout comme pour mon ibook, les macbook et MB Pro sont aujourd'hui en Rev B des machines &#233;quilibr&#233;es : 64 bits, donc pleinement op&#233;rationnels pour Leopard l'ann&#233;e prochaine, carte graphique optimis&#233;e en fr&#233;quence sur MBP, disque dur permettant d'envisager une cohabitation win/mac sans heurt, m&#233;moire RAM correctement dot&#233;e en standard. Reste le d&#233;faut des cartes graphiques int&#233;gr&#233;es du macbook, qui fera que l'utilisation de jeux est tr&#232;s limit&#233;e, mais je dirais que ce n'est pas la vocation de ces machines.


Le tout, c'est de se dire, dans un contexte de course &#224; la puissance, et pour reprendre une phrase commerciale d'Apple : l'important n'est pas ce que l'ordinateur fait, mais plut&#244;t ce que vous faites avec votre ordinateur, et c'est bien ceci qui caract&#233;rise selon moi le mac user.

Alors &#233;clatez-vous avec vos b&#233;canes : qu'elles soient high end, refurbished, used , ..., profitez l'espace de cr&#233;ativit&#233; qu'elles vous offrent.

Mais &#231;a n'est que mon humble avis.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

ton avis est excellent et ton billet d'humeur est fort agr&#233;able, ca change des trolls geeks   bravo


----------



## romaing34 (28 Novembre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Et alors, ca reste une transition, que ca soit du 32Bits au 64Bits (CoreDuo -> Core2Duo) ou du Bi-Core au Quadri-Core, peut importe  Même du SSE2 au SSE3, ca marcherait



Rah la mauvaise foi de Hobbit    

Si tu veux jouer sur les nuances, le passage Bi-core au quadri-core est une évolution majeure, là où le passage core duo/ core2duo n'est qu'une évolution mineure  

Lorsque Leopard sortira, je reste persuadé que même si le core2duo sera plus performant que le core duo, l'écart de performances entre les deux processeurs ne sera pas si important que ça. Vous déterrerez ce topic l'an prochain si je me plante pour me lapider virtuellement lol.

Pour aller dans le sens d'Emmanuelion, je me faisais la reflexion la semaine dernière en amphi : dans une logique de productivité estudiantine, un ibook 12" G4 n'aurait absolument rien à envier à mon macbook : parfait pour Internet, Office, autonomie conséquente, taille idéale pour trimballer la machine tous les jours à la fac, bibliothèque, etc...


----------



## Tarul (28 Novembre 2006)

Ouaibou a dit:


> Je viens d'envoyer un message au monsieur pour avoir plus d'information au niveau des 5 h de résistance
> 
> Sinon je crois que je vais finir par porter plainte pour tentative de meutre AVEC préméditation contre apple. Bientôt 6 semaines que j'attends mon macbook pro 17". Et en plus je suis pas le seul
> 
> Chaque jour, chaque matin, un espoir croise ma route en espérant recevoir un coup de fil m'indiquant l'arrivée de mon portable :rateau: :love::love:



mon 2eme mbp arrive le 6 décembre.


----------



## root (28 Novembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> l'&#233;cran se met en veille pendant la lecture d'un DVD?
> 
> spa tellement logique tout ca!!



Je sais pas, j'ai jamais lu un DVD sur mon Mac.... Sur le Vaio que j'avais...

oui bon je sort --------------> ok


Cela dit : 28 Nov 2006 	08:58 	Geneva 	Out For Delivery 

De la balle atomique ce MBP.... :love:

Aucun pixel mort jusqu'&#224; maintenant, Aperture d&#233;chire sa race....


----------



## xao85 (28 Novembre 2006)

Je crois que tout a été dit sur sujet et même très bien. Je rajouterai juste mon exemple: moi au moment du passage au core2duo j'ai acheté un macbook pro core duo, ce qui m'a couté 1800euros (au lieu des 2499euros que valait la machine les deux semaines au part avant...) 





tynounours a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> voilà je voulais juste dire que je suis dégoûté car j'ai acheté en septembre le MacBook et voici pas qu'on apprend qu'il vient de subir une révision (B) et que maintenant il est disponible en core2Duo.
> 
> ...


----------



## xao85 (28 Novembre 2006)

Emmanuelion a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Je prends le sujet en cours.
> Comme à mon habitude, je vais prendre mon exemple : j'ai acheté mon ibook G4, premier du genre en novembre 2003, dès sa disponibilité en magasin (1 mois après la dispo sur AStore).
> ...



Très bonne remarque, qq points discos!!!


----------



## Frodon (28 Novembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> Si tu veux jouer sur les nuances, le passage Bi-core au quadri-core est une &#233;volution majeure, l&#224; o&#249; le passage core duo/ core2duo n'est qu'une &#233;volution mineure



Steve Jobs ne serait pas d'accord avec toi (il nous a assez bassin&#233; avec le 64Bits  )... Mais je suis assez d'accord perso et en fait, perso je ne consid&#232;re ni le passage du mono core au bi core, ni le passage au 64 bit, ni le passage du bi core au quadri core comme des evolution majeures, en tout cas pour le grand public et au jour d'aujourd'hui (peu d'applications non pro en profitant vraiment)... C'est des &#233;volutions qui auront, esperons le en tous cas, un r&#233;el impact pour le grand public que dans quelques (mois?) ann&#233;es.

Mais bon, marketingement parlant, un produit de generation X est toujours un produit de "transition" vers la generation X+1, peut importe le niveau d'evolution technique r&#233;el  Et les acheteurs qui ont achet&#233; le produit X peut de temps avant la sortie du produit X+1 seront toujours un peu frustr&#233; de cela que l'evolution technique soit minime ou non .

Mais comme le dis tr&#232;s bien *Emmanuelion*, le principale est que la machine r&#233;ponde &#224; nos besoins. C'est &#224; dire, pour reprendre la phrase d'*Emmanuelion*, que le principale est ce qu'on veut faire avec son ordinateur et acheter en cons&#233;quence. C'est &#224; dire que la machine choisie nous permette de r&#233;aliser convenablement ce qu'on souhaite faire, si c'est le cas peut importe qu'il y ai un nouveau mod&#232;le peu apr&#232;s puisque nous faisons d&#233;j&#224; tous ce qu'on d&#233;sire faire avec notre "ancien" mod&#232;le.


----------



## Shinji3rd (28 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Je sais pas, j'ai jamais lu un DVD sur mon Mac.... Sur le Vaio que j'avais...
> 
> oui bon je sort --------------> ok
> 
> ...




TOUTES MES FELICITATIONS    

alors il en valait l'attente hein? :love: 

je te souhaite bcp de plaisir avec ce foudre de guerre


----------



## root (28 Novembre 2006)

ouaips il valait clairement le mois d'attente!

en mieux 

par contre mon wifi à la maison ne marche pas... ce qui est plutôt génant!


----------



## Shinji3rd (28 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> ouaips il valait clairement le mois d'attente!
> 
> en mieux
> 
> par contre mon wifi &#224; la maison ne marche pas... ce qui est plut&#244;t g&#233;nant!



tiens moi aussi mais j'ai vu que &#231;a venait de la carte pcmcia de ma freebox... (incompatibilit&#233; reconnue) mais j'ai &#233;t&#233; tout a l'heure chez une copine ou j'ai tester son wifi et &#231;a marche nickel ! sous OSX comme windows c'est m&#234;me super rapide

&#233;dith : j'avais  emprunt&#233; la carte wifi pour la freebox donc pour l'instant je n'ai pas d'acces wifi permanent chez moi mais je vais investir dans un routeur wifi qui m'offrira de meilleures perf que la carte freebox


----------



## root (28 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> tiens moi aussi mais j'ai vu que ça venait de la carte pcmcia de ma freebox... (incompatibilité reconnue) mais j'ai été tout a l'heure chez une copine ou j'ai tester son wifi et ça marche nickel ! sous OSX comme windows c'est même super rapide



J'ai mis à jour le firmware du routeur, rien de neuf...

Tu peux m'en dire plus sur cette incompatibilité reconnue?

Genre la solution reconnue c'est quoi? Changer de routeur?....... :mouais:


----------



## Shinji3rd (28 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> J'ai mis &#224; jour le firmware du routeur, rien de neuf...
> 
> Tu peux m'en dire plus sur cette incompatibilit&#233; reconnue?
> 
> Genre la solution reconnue c'est quoi? Changer de routeur?....... :mouais:



euh... qd je dis reconnue c'est sur les forums pas par apple  

juste que pas mal de monde a des probleme avec cette carte &#224; ins&#233;rer dans le modem freebox, &#231;a m'a l'air d'&#234;tre la loterie donc je vais brancher un routeur wifi apres ma freebox...

par contre pour toi je ne sais pas, tu as quoi comme routeur?


----------



## root (28 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> euh... qd je dis reconnue c'est sur les forums pas par apple
> 
> juste que pas mal de monde a des probleme avec cette carte à insérer dans le modem freebox, ça m'a l'air d'être la loterie donc je vais brancher un routeur wifi apres ma freebox...
> 
> par contre pour toi je ne sais pas, tu as quoi comme routeur?



Netopia, et j'peux pas changer la carte... c'est wifi intégré :-/

Soit je prie pour un upgrade de driver, soit j'me trouve un autre routeur wifi....


----------



## Ouaibou (28 Novembre 2006)

Coucou,

Voici la réponse que j'ai reçu à propos des 5 heures d'autonomies  



> j'ai laissé le portable avec les réglages par défaut et le système tel que  livré.
> Le but était de calibrer la batterie.
> J'ai simplement mis des DVD jusqu'à ce qu'il suspende sont activité.
> Il faudra que j'essaye à nouveau.



Sinon j'suis content mon macbook pro 17" est parti le 25 ^^


----------



## dadd1103 (28 Novembre 2006)

Ouaibou a dit:


> Coucou,
> 
> Voici la réponse que j'ai reçu à propos des 5 heures d'autonomies
> 
> ...




plus qu'à attendre que quelqu'un qui possède également le 17" veuille bien faire le test..


----------



## root (28 Novembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> plus qu'à attendre que quelqu'un qui possède également le 17" veuille bien faire le test..



ben moi je sais pas a combien je suis parce que j'ai pas noté, que je pensais faire confiance à uptime.... et que mon ami le MBP s'est planté... royalement!

ça faisait tellement longtemps que j'avais pas vu un mac planté que j'ai du rechercher dans le manuel pour trouver cmd+option+power  

cela dit dès que ma batterie est calibrée je me fais une scéance DVD


----------



## Ouaibou (28 Novembre 2006)

wawww waww wawww root !!! Alors tu l'as reçu ce matin ?


----------



## root (28 Novembre 2006)

Ouaibou a dit:


> wawww waww wawww root !!! Alors tu l'as reçu ce matin ?



ouaips, j'ai bossé tout l'aprèm dessus c'est vraiment agréable!

si ce n'était ce petit soucis wifi, le monde serait parfait


----------



## Shinji3rd (28 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Netopia, et j'peux pas changer la carte... c'est wifi intégré :-/
> 
> Soit je prie pour un upgrade de driver, soit j'me trouve un autre routeur wifi....



euh oui si après un test chez qq1 d'autre tu te rends compte que l'imcompatibilité vient de ton modem/routeur, désactive le wifi et colle lui un routeur wifi


----------



## dadd1103 (29 Novembre 2006)

je jette un oeil au suivi de commande en ligne avant d'aller me coucher et je m'aperçois que mon mbp sera livré...... hier!! :hein:

bravo


----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2006)

J'ai un ami qui a commandé un iMac et qui va etre livré le 3-4 Decembre, d'apres l'Apple Store alors que moi plus d'un mois et toujours rien 
 le CTO/BTO par le revendeur, c'es bien, mais un peu long si c'est au moment de la sortie d'un nouveau produit (de toute facon, y'a quand meme eu pas mal de problemes de livraison des 17")


----------



## Tarul (29 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui a commandé un iMac et qui va etre livré le 3-4 Decembre, d'apres l'Apple Store alors que moi plus d'un mois et toujours rien
> le CTO/BTO par le revendeur, c'es bien, mais un peu long si c'est au moment de la sortie d'un nouveau produit (de toute facon, y'a quand meme eu pas mal de problemes de livraison des 17")



Courage, c'est long, mais une fois la machine en main on oublie l'attente. 

Je pense que cela ne devrait plus tarder, la machine de prod pour les 17" commence à être rodé.


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Courage, c'est long, mais une fois la machine en main on oublie l'attente.
> 
> Je pense que cela ne devrait plus tarder, la machine de prod pour les 17" commence à être rodé.



pour certains oui  

aïe. :casse: 

au fait tarul ou en sont tes histoires de wifi? ça ne marche toujours pas sur ton mbp? tu attends le nouveau c ça?


----------



## Tarul (29 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> pour certains oui
> 
> aïe. :casse:
> 
> au fait tarul ou en sont tes histoires de wifi? ça ne marche toujours pas sur ton mbp? tu attends le nouveau c ça?



alors, non ca marche toujours pas. Il n'y qu'un AP qui m'accepte sans trop broncher, mais qui est trop loin pour moi(au boulot je parle) et le la livebox uniquement en mode association permanent.

les autres, c'est niet tant qu'ils n'ont pas mon adresse mac.

Le nouveau mbp devrait arriver le 5-6decembre et j'aurais a ce moment là 5 jours ouvré pour le transfert des données(ça c'est cool ^^).

L'impatience n'est pas là, car je continue a utiliser ma machine.


----------



## root (29 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> alors, non ca marche toujours pas. Il n'y qu'un AP qui m'accepte sans trop broncher, mais qui est trop loin pour moi(au boulot je parle) et le la livebox uniquement en mode association permanent.
> 
> les autres, c'est niet tant qu'ils n'ont pas mon adresse mac.
> 
> ...



Des revB ? Mince alors je suis pas l'seul.... ça veut dire que j'vais devoir renvoyer ma machine presque parfaite? bouhouuuuuu.....


----------



## Wheeling (29 Novembre 2006)

Bon alors la je vais péter un cable  
Mon revendeur me dit que je n'aurais pas mon MBP avant janvier  
Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous étant passé par un revendeur a des nouvelles sur la livraison de son MBP 17'
car je pense que je vais passer par l'apple store, désolé pour le commerce de proximité mais là c'est abusé !!!!  
merci de vos réponse


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Bon alors la je vais péter un cable
> Mon revendeur me dit que je n'aurais pas mon MBP avant janvier
> Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous étant passé par un revendeur a des nouvelles sur la livraison de son MBP 17'
> car je pense que je vais passer par l'apple store, désolé pour le commerce de proximité mais là c'est abusé !!!!
> merci de vos réponse



t'as le temps de le commander sur l'apple store d'ici là... :mouais:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

&#224; priori pour avoir discut&#233; avec un gars d'une boutique de proximit&#233; , le strore est livr&#233; plus vite en ce moment...sans doute un moyen de sabot&#233; le r&#233;seau revendeur pour les prochaines boutiques apple...tu peux essayer dans une grosse fnac &#233;ventuellement  je devrais prendre mon imac 24" dans cette enseigne car ils en ont en stock oil&#224;


----------



## xao85 (29 Novembre 2006)

Je suis passé à la fnac et j'ai vu un 17" comment c'est trop beau.:love: 
Par contre hier j'ai eu une petite mésaventure... en voulant attrapé mon bus je suis tombé... avec mon macbook pro :casse: :sick: , heureusement il était dans mon Vertigo et il n'a pas une égratinure et marche toujours aussi bien. Mais depuis hier soir j'ai l'impression d'entendre plus mon disque dur...(pas un bruit anormal juste le bruit du DD qui travaille!) Ma question est la suivante: entendez vous votre DD interne travaillé? C'est juste pour me rassurer. Merci.


----------



## root (29 Novembre 2006)

Note que mon 17" a mis un mois à venir... (commandé sur l'AS)

Dans un mois c'est les fêtes... puis Janvier...


----------



## Wheeling (29 Novembre 2006)

Je viens d'appeler apple store, si je commande par téléphone je suis livré en 2 semaines maxi et en plus j'ai 5 % de remise sur le MBP 17'  
Je crois effectivement que Apple veut tuer ces revendeurs :mouais: 

mais bon je crois que je vais passer par apple, un mois et demi d'attente je ne peux pas c'est trop


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

et &#224; la fnac ?  avec la carte t'as 5&#37; aussi


----------



## Xtrem (29 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler apple store, si je commande par téléphone je suis livré en 2 semaines maxi et en plus j'ai 5 % de remise sur le MBP 17'
> Je crois effectivement que Apple veut tuer ces revendeurs :mouais:
> 
> mais bon je crois que je vais passer par apple, un mois et demi d'attente je ne peux pas c'est trop



Pourrais-je connaître le nom de ton revendeur? 

C'est vrai qu'il y a personnes d'entre nous qui a recu son MBP par l'intermédiaire d'un revendeur et je m'inquiète pas mal...  Je le sens bien aussi pour janvier.

Raah le truc c'est que j'ai déjà versé la totalité de la somme à ces retardeux! Si ça n'avait pas été le cas, je pense que je serais passé par l'AppleStore dès aujourd'hui...

Nul.


----------



## Wheeling (29 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Pourrais-je connaître le nom de ton revendeur?
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il y a personnes d'entre nous qui a recu son MBP par l'intermédiaire d'un revendeur et je m'inquiète pas mal...  Je le sens bien aussi pour janvier.
> 
> ...



Mon revendeur est new edge à boulogne 92


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

vas &#224; la fnac digitale, appelles les  doit yen avoir l&#224;-bas, voir montparnasse aussi


----------



## Xtrem (29 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Mon revendeur est new edge à boulogne 92



C'est donc un revendeur Apple.

Aïe aïe aïe!


----------



## Wheeling (29 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> C'est donc un revendeur Apple.
> 
> A&#239;e a&#239;e a&#239;e!



oui oui un "Apple center"
c'est dommage que apple ne soit pas plus "cool" avec ces revendeurs car en ce qui me concerne ce sont des personnes comp&#233;tentes mais qui viennent de louper une vente par la faute d'Apple, je trouve cela quelque peu injuste
mais bon ...


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Novembre 2006)

pour revenir vite-fais sur mes déboires avec le wifi, maintenant tout marche même avec la carte freebox....  :mouais: 

enfin , c cool


----------



## root (29 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> pour revenir vite-fais sur mes déboires avec le wifi, maintenant tout marche même avec la carte freebox....  :mouais:
> 
> enfin , c cool



T'arrives à savoir ce que tu à changé ?

Reset PRAM?
Réinstallation?

Y a plein de gens qui disent que des trucs bizarres ont résolus leur problème de wifi


----------



## Tarul (29 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> T'arrives à savoir ce que tu à changé ?
> 
> Reset PRAM?
> Réinstallation?
> ...



tient, c'est marrant, il fonctionne mon wifi. Oo Je déteste les pannes intermitentes. :/


----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> mais bon je crois que je vais passer par apple, un mois et demi d'attente je ne peux pas c'est trop



Note quand meme que certains font confience a leur revendeur et sont pres a attendre presque 1 mois et demi, et toujours en attente 
Sinon en attendant? je m'occupe


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Novembre 2006)

Root a dit:


> T'arrives &#224; savoir ce que tu &#224; chang&#233; ?
> 
> Reset PRAM?
> R&#233;installation?
> ...



rien de tout cela en fait, la carte freebox que j'avais emprunt&#233;e n'etait tout simplement pas compatible avec mon mod&#232;le de freebox (pourtant tout avait l'air de bien marcher et le r&#233;seau &#233;tait visible), mais chez le propri&#233;taire de la carte &#231;a marche tr&#232;s bien !
quant aux forums apr&#232;s les avoir &#233;pluch&#233;s un peu mieux, seulement des pannes al&#233;atoires (souvent des pb de configuration) pas de koi g&#233;n&#233;raliser.

Root je te conseille vivement de tester ton wifi chez qq1 d'autre !


----------



## root (29 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Root je te conseille vivement de tester ton wifi chez qq1 d'autre !



c'est fait et ça marche!

sur une linksys en WPA en plus....

/me ne comprends plus rien à l'informatique depuis qu'il est sur mac :mouais:


----------



## Wheeling (29 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Note quand meme que certains font confience a leur revendeur et sont pres a attendre presque 1 mois et demi, et toujours en attente
> Sinon en attendant? je m'occupe



Si je ne devais pas  bosser chez moi sur des projets commencé au boulo, et si je n'avais pas un vieux G4 qui est au bord du suicide quand je lance plusieurs apli', si on ne m'avait pas volé mon MBP rev A
promis j'aurais patienté  
Mais là il y a un peu trop de "si" pour me faire passer les 2 mois d'attente :rateau: 
Mais sinon je vais bien  :hosto:


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Novembre 2006)

root a dit:


> c'est fait et &#231;a marche!
> 
> sur une linksys en WPA en plus....
> 
> /me ne comprends plus rien &#224; l'informatique depuis qu'il est sur mac :mouais:




:mouais::mouais::mouais:

c'est juste qu'on  des mac compatibles avec le wifi "des autres" 



Wheeling a dit:


> Si je ne devais pas bosser chez moi sur des projets commenc&#233; au boulo, et si je n'avais pas un vieux G4 qui est au bord du suicide quand je lance plusieurs apli', si on ne m'avait pas vol&#233; mon MBP rev A
> promis j'aurais patient&#233;
> Mais l&#224; il y a un peu trop de "si" pour me faire passer les 2 mois d'attente :rateau:
> Mais sinon je vais bien  :hosto:



attention : les cocktails de xanax, lexomil, whisky, herbes de provences n'est pas conseill&#233; pendant l'attente de son macbook pro :modo::hosto::modo:


----------



## flotow (29 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> attention : les cocktails de xanax, lexomil, whisky, herbes de provences n'est pas conseillé pendant l'attente de son macbook pro :modo::hosto::modo:



Bon, alors, je suis sauf , et frequenter MacG??


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Bon, alors, je suis sauf , et frequenter MacG??



non, ça c'est matin midi et soir ! et interdiction de fermer la fenetre macG elle doit rester dans le dock 

bon moi je vais songer à m'acheter un bon routeur... à part le sempiternel lynksys WRT54 ou la borne airport?  
genre un truc qui tire parti du 802.11n (enfin sous windows pour l'instant... :rose: )


----------



## Tarul (29 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> non, ça c'est matin midi et soir ! et interdiction de fermer la fenetre macG elle doit rester dans le dock
> 
> bon moi je vais songer à m'acheter un bon routeur... à part le sempiternel lynksys WRT54 ou la borne airport?
> genre un truc qui tire parti du 802.11n (enfin sous windows pour l'instant... :rose: )



je sais que netgear a sortis des produits "draft-n". mais si je puis me permettre, attend encore un peu. Car la norme n n'est pas finalisée, et tant qu'elle ne le sera pas le risque d'incompatibilité est plus ou moins grands. D'ailleurs, j'avoue ne pas comprendre le choix d'apple de mettre des cartes draft n, rien ne garantis que la version final de cette nouvelle norme ne n"cessite qu'une mise à jour software ou une mise à jour hardware.

bref, vaut mieux attendre la sorties de la vrai norme n.


----------



## dadd1103 (29 Novembre 2006)

idem,
j'&#233;viterais de rajouter une sources potentiel d'incompatibilit&#233;...

ps: j -2


----------



## Shinji3rd (29 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je sais que netgear a sortis des produits "draft-n". mais si je puis me permettre, attend encore un peu. Car la norme n n'est pas finalisée, et tant qu'elle ne le sera pas le risque d'incompatibilité est plus ou moins grands. D'ailleurs, j'avoue ne pas comprendre le choix d'apple de mettre des cartes draft n, rien ne garantis que la version final de cette nouvelle norme ne n"cessite qu'une mise à jour software ou une mise à jour hardware.
> 
> bref, vaut mieux attendre la sorties de la vrai norme n.



je vais attendre jai pas trop envie de me lancer la dedans avant l'heure. donc pour l'instant j'ai trouvé un WRT54G

et pour la borne airport, ils ne font plus que la borne airtunes? a pu de soucoupe volante  

sinon vous connaissez une borne wifi performante et bon marché?


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2006)

je crois que les deux bornes Apple sont sous le coup de la norme RoHS
pt'et que le MacBook Pro aussi :rateau


----------



## Tarul (30 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> je vais attendre jai pas trop envie de me lancer la dedans avant l'heure. donc pour l'instant j'ai trouvé un WRT54G
> 
> et pour la borne airport, ils ne font plus que la borne airtunes? a pu de soucoupe volante
> 
> sinon vous connaissez une borne wifi performante et bon marché?


y a netgear, mais il faut un peu plus dans le prix.



Tucpasquic a dit:


> je crois que les deux bornes Apple sont sous le coup de la norme RoHS
> pt'et que le MacBook Pro aussi :rateau



si c'est le cas, il faudra attendre la révison de soucoupe volante. Et ne parle pas de malheur  a propos du MBP .


----------



## root (30 Novembre 2006)

Ou venir l'acheter en Suisse.... Vive l'Europe 

Moi je pense que ce problème avec mon routeur va me décider pour un Airport Express


----------



## velvet (30 Novembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Pourrais-je connaître le nom de ton revendeur?
> 
> C'est vrai qu'il y a personnes d'entre nous qui a recu son MBP par l'intermédiaire d'un revendeur et je m'inquiète pas mal...  Je le sens bien aussi pour janvier.
> 
> ...



OUI MOIIIII !!
Ca y est, j'ai reçu un petit coup de fil ce matin de la Fnac Digitale pour m'annoncer que mon 17" était là. Pas plus tard qu'il y a 4 jours on m'annonçait un délai d'un mois !
Attention, ça ne veut pas dire qu'un peut obtenir un 17" comme ça en claquant des doigts. Les délais restent super longs. Je l'ai reçu "tôt" parce que j'étais le premier dans la liste d'attente au niveau des commandes Fnac. Sinon, il faudra peut être abuser d'un peu de patience.
Ca y est je suis jouasse !


----------



## xao85 (30 Novembre 2006)

Tarul est passé du coté obsur des modérateurs!!!! Ausecours!:rateau:
Comment on fait pour être engager????


----------



## Xtrem (30 Novembre 2006)

velvet a dit:


> OUI MOIIIII !!
> Ca y est, j'ai reçu un petit coup de fil ce matin de la Fnac Digitale pour m'annoncer que mon 17" était là. Pas plus tard qu'il y a 4 jours on m'annonçait un délai d'un mois !
> Attention, ça ne veut pas dire qu'un peut obtenir un 17" comme ça en claquant des doigts. Les délais restent super longs. Je l'ai reçu "tôt" parce que j'étais le premier dans la liste d'attente au niveau des commandes Fnac. Sinon, il faudra peut être abuser d'un peu de patience.
> Ca y est je suis jouasse !



YES! GOOD NIOUZE! Merci!  Ca me rassure! Et ca me rassure encore deux fois plus car j'ai reçu un coup de fil de mon revendeur ce matin en me disant qu'il sera expédié cette semaine et que je le recevrai la semaine prochaine! (Je fais aussi parti des premiers sur la liste d'attente interminable de la mort!)

J'attends tes impressions!


----------



## Tarul (30 Novembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Tarul est passé du coté obsur des modérateurs!!!! Ausecours!:rateau:
> Comment on fait pour être engager????


Tient je viens de trouver ma 1ere victime. 
Plus sérieusement, j'ai tout simplement répondu à une annonce demandant de l'aide pour la modération dans le topic "du nouveau chez les modos V2". J'ai ainsi été recruté avec 2 autres membres du forum . Je modère le forum windows sur mac. 




Xtrem a dit:


> YES! GOOD NIOUZE! Merci!  Ca me rassure! Et ca me rassure encore deux fois plus car j'ai reçu un coup de fil de mon revendeur ce matin en me disant qu'il sera expédié cette semaine et que je le recevrai la semaine prochaine! (Je fais aussi parti des premiers sur la liste d'attente interminable de la mort!)
> 
> J'attends tes impressions!



Courage, ton attente sera récompensée.


----------



## xao85 (30 Novembre 2006)

C'est sur qu'il faut modérer dans ce genre de topics... Windows sur mac... :rateau:


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> y a netgear, mais il faut un peu plus dans le prix.



Ben justement netgear c'est plus cher alors que les ingé réseau que je connais ne tarissent pas d'éloge pour ce WRT54 en utilisation pro ou perso. (même s'il commence à voir de l'âge)

pour la borne aiport express je ne la trouve pas et je n'ai pas envie d'attendre ma borne wifi pdt des mois, le macbook pro m'a suffit.


----------



## Mafsou (30 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Ben justement netgear c'est plus cher alors que les ingé réseau que je connais ne tarissent pas d'éloge pour ce WRT54 en utilisation pro ou perso. (même s'il commence à voir de l'âge)



Linksys WRT54G ou GS, flashé avec un firmware HyperWRT. Jusqu'à ce jour, y'a pas mieux...


----------



## manustyle (30 Novembre 2006)

La résolution de l'écran du MBP a changé depuis mon Alubook : 1280 -> 1440

Pour ceux qui ont eu les 2 modèles, la nouvelle résolution n'est-elle pas trop petite (grande) pour le surf, bureautique ?


merci


----------



## nabozo (30 Novembre 2006)

Juste un mot pour dire aux personnes qui attendent leur Macbook Pro en ce moment et qui l'ont commandé sur l'Apple Store de pas être trop pressés hein... :sleep: 
Le miens a mis pas moins d'un mois avant d'arriver... :afraid: 
Bon il est vrai que j'ai fait un changement d'adresse au milieu de ma commande, mais sans rentrer dans les détails ils ont sérieusement tendance à se mélanger les pédales et à se rejeter la faute entre Apple et TNT, leur transporteur.
Inutile donc dharceler le service client au téléphone, chez TNT ils m'ont dit que chez Apple ils étaient débordés à l'approche des fêtes et que les délais de livraison s'en ressentaient chaque année.

Donc patience et longueur de temps...   
Un point positif néanmoins : ça vaut vraiment la peine d'attendre, ce macbook pro est une merveille.


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Novembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> La résolution de l'écran du MBP a changé depuis mon Alubook : 1280 -> 1440
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont eu les 2 modèles, la nouvelle résolution n'est-elle pas trop petite (grande) pour le surf, bureautique ?
> 
> ...



non moi je trouve ça très bien, je suis en 1680 mais sur un 17" ce qui revient au 1440 sur 15". c'est sur que les caractères sont plus petit que sur mon 19" en 1280 (quand je branche les deux ensemble c'est super je stock les fenetres sur le macbook pro et je les agrandi en les faisant monter sur le 19".)

l'image est bcp plus fine c'est agréable je trouve, et surtout très pratique pour des logiciels utilisant bcp de palettes d'outils.


----------



## nabozo (30 Novembre 2006)

Tout à fait vrai.
Je travaille régulièrement sur Photoshop et 3D Studio Max et avec toutes les palettes de ces logiciels, une grande résolution permet d'avoir une zone de travail confortable.
1440x900 (sur mon 15") c'est idéal : ça laisse de la place et on ne s'abime pas les yeux à essayer de lire sur les pages web pour autant.


----------



## Tarul (30 Novembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> La résolution de l'écran du MBP a changé depuis mon Alubook : 1280 -> 1440
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont eu les 2 modèles, la nouvelle résolution n'est-elle pas trop petite (grande) pour le surf, bureautique ?
> 
> ...


J'ai un MBP avec cette résolut, c'est nikel. Et puis sous os X, on a le zoom au pire. 




Shinji3rd a dit:


> Ben justement netgear c'est plus cher alors que les ingé réseau que je connais ne tarissent pas d'éloge pour ce WRT54 en utilisation pro ou perso. (même s'il commence à voir de l'âge)
> 
> pour la borne aiport express je ne la trouve pas et je n'ai pas envie d'attendre ma borne wifi pdt des mois, le macbook pro m'a suffit.


ben, pourquoi pas, je ne connais pas les lynksys.  Si tu en as besoin, vas-y fonce.


----------



## dadd1103 (30 Novembre 2006)

juste un petit coucou de mon 15" qui est arriv&#233; cet apr&#232;s-midi. 
que du bonheur pour le moment...

a bientot pour mes questions


----------



## Tarul (30 Novembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> juste un petit coucou de mon 15" qui est arrivé cet après-midi.
> que du bonheur pour le moment...
> 
> a bientot pour mes questions



j'espère que tu vas revenir pour nous dire tes impressions et tes photos. c'est obligatoire pour entre dans la secte.


----------



## dadd1103 (30 Novembre 2006)

aucun soucis, d&#232;s que j'ai 5minutes je fais tout ca! 
je d&#233;couvre en ce moment, j'avais un mac mini de base courant du mois d'aout pour me faire une id&#233;e du syst&#232;me, j'&#233;tait plutot impression&#233; et ravi.

aujourd'hui encore plus..


----------



## dadd1103 (30 Novembre 2006)

je voulais m'abonner &#224; .Mac mais pas moyen...
ma carte est refus&#233;e!


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Novembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> je voulais m'abonner à .Mac mais pas moyen...
> ma carte est refusée!



ta carte doit être autorisée à l'international, mais attend un peu pour t'abonner à .mac, car ce n'est pas la meilleure offre pour ce genre de prestations, mais c la plus simple et elle est ultra compatible iLife... regarde d'abord ce qui se fait ailleurs


----------



## dadd1103 (30 Novembre 2006)

pourtant j'ai pay&#233; le mbp avec!  

le compte .mac est quand meme tr&#232;s pratique.


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Novembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> pourtant j'ai payé le mbp avec!
> 
> le compte .mac est quand meme très pratique.



au fait, félicitations !!!  

bienvenue au club


----------



## Ouaibou (30 Novembre 2006)

Une petite question à propos de .mac. Je m'y suis inscrit il y a deux ou trois semaines. Seulement il s'agit seulement d'un compte gratuit d'essai. 
Il est inscrit que l'adresse email crée sera valable même après l'expiration du test.
Mais j'avais lu quelque part que quelqu'un n'y avait plus accès après la période d'essai. Es-ce vrai ?

Félicitation pour les personnes qui ont reçus leur new joujou


----------



## flotow (30 Novembre 2006)

L'adresse reste valable pour iChat, en aucun cas pour la boite mail!
Sinon, a quoi ca servirait de payer?


----------



## Tarul (30 Novembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> L'adresse reste valable pour iChat, en aucun cas pour la boite mail!
> Sinon, a quoi ca servirait de payer?



il ne resterait que l'idisk et l'espace web. :rateau:


----------



## dadd1103 (30 Novembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> au fait, félicitations !!!
> 
> bienvenue au club



marchi 

bon courage à ceux qui patientent!


----------



## root (1 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Ben justement netgear c'est plus cher alors que les ingé réseau que je connais ne tarissent pas d'éloge pour ce WRT54 en utilisation pro ou perso. (même s'il commence à voir de l'âge)
> 
> pour la borne aiport express je ne la trouve pas et je n'ai pas envie d'attendre ma borne wifi pdt des mois, le macbook pro m'a suffit.



J'ai commandé une Airport Express aujourd'hui avec l'offre spéciale, je me réjouis!

Pour ton info, je suis sur une WRT54G rev2 avec mon MacBook Pro 17" et ça marche d'enfer! (WPA sans filtre mac)


----------



## velvet (1 Décembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> YES! GOOD NIOUZE! Merci!  Ca me rassure! Et ca me rassure encore deux fois plus car j'ai reçu un coup de fil de mon revendeur ce matin en me disant qu'il sera expédié cette semaine et que je le recevrai la semaine prochaine! (Je fais aussi parti des premiers sur la liste d'attente interminable de la mort!)
> 
> J'attends tes impressions!



Mes impressions sont ultra positives. Tout petit bémol, je trouve que la réception Airport n'est pas aussi bonne que mon ancien 17" (c'est vraiment minime). Je me trouve assez loin de ma borne et à cette distance chaque mètre de + à ses conséquences. Il m'arrive de ne plus capter mon signal alors qu'avec que mon PowerBook, même si parfois c'était laborieux, je captais quand même.
Sinon, l'écran est une pure merveille de précision et de luminosité. Comparé à mon 17" 1 GHz, c'est le jour et la nuit.
Comme j'ai pu lire ici et là, je confirme également que le 17" ne chauffe que très peu !
Le disque dur, ici un 160Gb, est quasi inaudible.
L'éclairage des touches est mille fois plus lumineux qu'auparavant. 
Enfin bref que du bonheur....


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Décembre 2006)

root a dit:


> J'ai commandé une Airport Express aujourd'hui avec l'offre spéciale, je me réjouis!
> 
> Pour ton info, je suis sur une WRT54G rev2 avec mon MacBook Pro 17" et ça marche d'enfer! (WPA sans filtre mac)



il est à toi le lynksys? c'est avec celui la que t'avait des pb? en gros pourquoi prendre une aiport express?


----------



## root (1 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> il est à toi le lynksys? c'est avec celui la que t'avait des pb? en gros pourquoi prendre une aiport express?



Le linksys c'est l'AP sur laquelle je suis au boulot.

Celui avec lequel j'ai des problèmes (et j'ai toujours) c'est un Netopia....

Et donc l'airport express c'est pour régler ça et faire serveur d'impression...


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Décembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Le linksys c'est l'AP sur laquelle je suis au boulot.
> 
> Celui avec lequel j'ai des problèmes (et j'ai toujours) c'est un Netopia....
> 
> Et donc l'airport express c'est pour régler ça et faire serveur d'impression...



cool, j'ai eu peur qu'il y ai des pb avec le lynksys et la macbook pro... me voilà rassuré je pense que je vais le commander...


----------



## dadd1103 (2 Décembre 2006)

pour ma part aucun soucis avec un WRT54GS et un firmware dd-wrt.

lors du premier allumage de la machine mon r&#233;seau &#224; tout de suite &#233;t&#233; reconu.

coup de chance peut etre


----------



## manustyle (2 Décembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> pour ma part aucun soucis avec un WRT54GS et un firmware dd-wrt.
> 
> lors du premier allumage de la machine mon réseau à tout de suite été reconu.
> 
> coup de chance peut etre



J'ai le même routeur et je me demandais si il pouvait être associé à une borne Express pour avoir l'audio sur la hifi ?

On déborde un peu du sujet, dsl


----------



## njx (2 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'ai command&#233; une borne airport express hier soir elle &#233;tait &#224; 88euros sur le store.
Normalement je commande mon mbp la semaine prochaine


----------



## fadem (2 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir !
J'ai fait l'acquisition récente d'un Powerbook G4 sur le refurb et je suis vraiment séduit par le confort d'utilisation et le design mais je vais quand même le renvoyer. J'ai décidé de m'offrir un MBP pour Noel (je le mérite bien ). A part les perf (qui sont incomparables, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici ou là), les deux machines sont elles équivalentes ? Je pense notamment au silence et à la chaleur dégagée. Qu'en pensez-vous ? 

PS j'ai déjà posé ma question sur un post que j'avais lancé au sujet de l'achat du Powerbook mais maintenant que je change de machine, je pense que  c'est plus approprié ici... Scusez si j'enfreins une règle du forum...:rose:


----------



## Tarul (2 Décembre 2006)

fadem a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> J'ai fait l'acquisition récente d'un Powerbook G4 sur le refurb et je suis vraiment séduit par le confort d'utilisation et le design mais je vais quand même le renvoyer. J'ai décidé de m'offrir un MBP pour Noel (je le mérite bien ). A part les perf (qui sont incomparables, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire ici ou là), les deux machines sont elles équivalentes ? Je pense notamment au silence et à la chaleur dégagée. Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> 
> PS j'ai déjà posé ma question sur un post que j'avais lancé au sujet de l'achat du Powerbook mais maintenant que je change de machine, je pense que c'est plus approprié ici... Scusez si j'enfreins une règle du forum...:rose:


 

mais non, tu es au bon endroit. 
Je n'ai vu qu'un G4 de ma vie, et je pense qu'en utilisation bureautique les deux machines se valent. après en intensif, je ne sais pas. La chaleur est surpportable sur le MBP.


----------



## dadd1103 (2 Décembre 2006)

manustyle a dit:


> J'ai le même routeur et je me demandais si il pouvait être associé à une borne Express pour avoir l'audio sur la hifi ?
> 
> On déborde un peu du sujet, dsl




je ne la possède pas dsl mais la réponse m'interesse aussi.


----------



## fadem (3 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> mais non, tu es au bon endroit.
> Je n'ai vu qu'un G4 de ma vie, et je pense qu'en utilisation bureautique les deux machines se valent. après en intensif, je ne sais pas. La chaleur est surpportable sur le MBP.




Et qu'en est-il du silence ?


----------



## Tarul (3 Décembre 2006)

fadem a dit:


> Et qu'en est-il du silence ?



lorsque je ne le pousses pas, je n'entend pas les ventilateurs. Par contre lorsque je joue à Wow par exemple, les ventilateurs fonctionnent à plein régime. Ils font autant de bruit que mon pc que j'ai monté il y a un an. Mais ce n'est pas un bruit insupportable. ils s'arrêtent vite et démarre vite lorsque le besoin se fait sentir.


----------



## xao85 (3 Décembre 2006)

J'ai d&#233;j&#224; pos&#233; la question mais personne ne m'a repondu...  Est ce que vous entendez votre disque dur travailler ou votre machine est il compl&#233;tement silencieux? cf mon message d'avant, j'ai fait une chute avec mon macbook... heureusement en apparence il n'a rien, merci mon sac Vertigo... mais j'ai limpression que le disque dur se fait plus entendre...


----------



## Tarul (3 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> J'ai déjà posé la question mais personne ne m'a repondu...  Est ce que vous entendez votre disque du travailler oui votre machine est il complétement silencieux. cf mon message d'avant, j'ai fait une chute avec mon macbook... heureusement en apparence il n'a rien, merci mon sac Vertigo... mais j'ai limpression que le disque dur se fait plus entendre...



non, je l'entend quand il gratte. un peu comme mon imac.


----------



## xao85 (3 Décembre 2006)

tu l'entends quand il gratte???? donc comme moi! ouf jtavais mal lu...


----------



## Tarul (3 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> tu l'entends quand il gratte???? donc comme moi! ouf jtavais mal lu...



faut dire que je ne prend pas en compte le bruit du DD, je ne l'entend si peu souvent que je l'oublie tr&#232;s vite apr&#232;s. 

tu nous refait une saga MBP aller-retour SAV? 

ah non, c'est moi qui inaugure.


----------



## xao85 (3 Décembre 2006)

Nan c'est bon je l'entend assez régulièrement mais je vais pas l'envoyer pour ça... de tt façon ya un de ces 4 ou je vais chaner de DD pour un 160Go. Et vu que j'ai pas de pixel mort ni de pbm de whine je le garde.


----------



## njx (3 Décembre 2006)

Bon je repose une question que j'ai dej&#224; pos&#233; dans ce post.
Est ce que quelqu'un qui a achet&#233; son mbp c2d &#224; la fnac peut me certifier que l'ecran est bien un ecran mat ? merci bcp


----------



## Shinji3rd (4 Décembre 2006)

njx a dit:


> Bon je repose une question que j'ai dejà posé dans ce post.
> Est ce que quelqu'un qui a acheté son mbp c2d à la fnac peut me certifier que l'ecran est bien un ecran mat ? merci bcp



je ne l'ai pas acheté à la fnac mais ils n'ont que les modèles de base et à la base les MacBook PRO ont des écrans mat.


----------



## zenric (4 Décembre 2006)

J'ai acheté le mien à la fnac, et c'est effectivement un mat, pour le brillant, il faut sans doute le demander, mais par défaut c'est mat.
Le mien gratte un peu, pas trop en fait, mais ça dépend des applis utilisées; je monte avec FCP, et là c'est normal, plus ventilo à bloc quand je lui en demande beaucoup (calcul d'effets...), là aussi c'est normal; c'est sans doute le prix à payer pour qu'il ne chauffe pas, ce qui est le cas, même à plein régime, la chaleur est plus que supportable, une merveille ce Mac, je suis sous le charme!!!


----------



## Tarul (4 Décembre 2006)

zenric a dit:


> J'ai acheté le mien à la fnac, et c'est effectivement un mat, pour le brillant, il faut sans doute le demander, mais par défaut c'est mat.
> Le mien gratte un peu, pas trop en fait, mais ça dépend des applis utilisées; je monte avec FCP, et là c'est normal, plus ventilo à bloc quand je lui en demande beaucoup (calcul d'effets...), là aussi c'est normal; c'est sans doute le prix à payer pour qu'il ne chauffe pas, ce qui est le cas, même à plein régime, la chaleur est plus que supportable, une merveille ce Mac, je suis sous le charme!!!


à la fnac, si ils ne reçoivent que les mat, ils ne peuvent pas vendre les brillants.

en effet, ils ne vendent que les macs sans options.


----------



## root (4 Décembre 2006)

Je confirme j'entend très régulièrement le cliquetis du disque aussi mais je pense que c'est normal.

Quant au ventilo, il faut vraiment que je soit dans une pièce silencieuse pour les entendre!

Je me réjoui de voir comment l'Airport Express va se coupler avec l'AP que mon MacBook Pro ne reconaît pas :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (4 Décembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Je confirme j'entend très régulièrement le cliquetis du disque aussi mais je pense que c'est normal.
> 
> Quant au ventilo, il faut vraiment que je soit dans une pièce silencieuse pour les entendre!
> 
> Je me réjoui de voir comment l'Airport Express va se coupler avec l'AP que mon MacBook Pro ne reconaît pas :rateau:



Merci de me rassurer!!!


----------



## Shinji3rd (6 Décembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Je confirme j'entend très régulièrement le cliquetis du disque aussi mais je pense que c'est normal.
> 
> Quant au ventilo, il faut vraiment que je soit dans une pièce silencieuse pour les entendre!
> 
> Je me réjoui de voir comment l'Airport Express va se coupler avec l'AP que mon MacBook Pro ne reconaît pas :rateau:



tu l'as commandée où ton airport express


----------



## Wheeling (6 Décembre 2006)

Bon me revoilà  
et devinez ....... et bien non je n'ai toujours pas mon MBP 17'  :hosto: :rateau: 

Je passe par l'apple store pour "aller plus vite" et cela fait 2 semaines que mes commandes ne sont pas prises en compte sous prétexte que la carte bleue ne passe pas en autorisation (CB de société), Apple ne se casse même pas la tête à contacter la banque pour un numéro d'autorisation, il faut leur mâcher tout le boulo c'est navrant !!!! 
Je ne me rappelle même plus de la date de sortie de la révision B tellement c'est loin maintenant

Bon mon MBP n'arrivera pas plus vite mais ça va mieux maintenant


----------



## root (6 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> tu l'as commandée où ton airport express



Sur l'AppleStore, le premier décembre... 88 euros 

Je l'ai reçu hier et c'est vraiment de la balle atomique!


----------



## jet (6 Décembre 2006)

Ok je change un peu de sujet mais bon pas trop ...
Pour les heureux détenteurs d'un MBP 17', quels choix avez vous fait pour son transport. j'ai un peu regardé à la fnac hein: , oui oui je sais ...) et je n'ai rien vu de bien emballant. Alors, et vous ???


----------



## Tarul (6 Décembre 2006)

j'ai peut &#234;tre une mauvaise nouvelle. il semblerait qu'apple stop pendant un temps la production des MBP : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-12-06/#13702


----------



## xao85 (6 Décembre 2006)

Moi je dis vaus mieux ça que avoir des machines défectueuses qui arrivent chez nous!


----------



## Wheeling (6 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> j'ai peut être une mauvaise nouvelle. il semblerait qu'apple stop pendant un temps la production des MBP : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-12-06/#13702



C'est un peu le son de cloche de mon revendeur pour expliquer mes difficultés à commander sur l'apple store mon MBP 17'
Apple aurait tiré le frein à main sur la prod suite à des problèmes sur certain MBP. Moi qui ne voulait pas y croire je viens d'être rattraper par la réalité :rateau: 
Je crois que mon noël va être bien triste  :rateau:


----------



## iMax (6 Décembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> C'est un peu le son de cloche de mon revendeur pour expliquer mes difficultés à commander sur l'apple store mon MBP 17'
> Apple aurait tiré le frein à main sur la prod suite à des problèmes sur certain MBP. Moi qui ne voulait pas y croire je viens d'être rattraper par la réalité :rateau:
> Je crois que mon noël va être bien triste  :rateau:



Je viens de lire ça. C'est quoi ce bordel? :mouais: 

Il semble que le modèle 15' uniquement soit touché par ce souci... Le mien (d'ou j'écris en ce moment) fonctionne pourtant très bien !


----------



## Tarul (6 Décembre 2006)

iMax a dit:


> Je viens de lire ça. C'est quoi ce bordel? :mouais:
> 
> Il semble que le modèle 15' uniquement soit touché par ce souci... Le mien (d'ou j'écris en ce moment) fonctionne pourtant très bien !



je met de coté mon problème de wifi, il fonctionne très bien au niveau de l'écran, espérons que nous aurons un retour d'apple a ce sujet.


----------



## Tarul (9 Décembre 2006)

j'ai reçut mon MBP de remplacement et j'ai essayer bien évidement la connexion avec la livebox.

Pas de bol, le nouveau réagit comme le premier, impossible que la livebox enregistre l'adresse physique. j'ai des doutes que ça me fasse la même choses avec les autres points d'accès 


sinon l'assistant de migration est vraiment sympa.


----------



## flotow (9 Décembre 2006)

Moi, ca y est&#8230; c'est prevu pour la semaine prochaine 
Tarul, tu as un 15 ou un 17? 

Edit: pour un 2,16&#8230; c'est un 15&#8230; mais es ce que le 17 est aussi touch&#233; par ce probleme de WiFi?


----------



## Shinji3rd (10 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> j'ai re&#231;ut mon MBP de remplacement et j'ai essayer bien &#233;videment la connexion avec la livebox.
> 
> Pas de bol, le nouveau r&#233;agit comme le premier, impossible que la livebox enregistre l'adresse physique. j'ai des doutes que &#231;a me fasse la m&#234;me choses avec les autres points d'acc&#232;s
> 
> ...



je ne pense pas que 2 mbp soient d&#233;ffectueux sur le m&#234;me point... &#231;a d&#233;fie les stats 
tourne toi vers ta livebox (et jette moi cette d.... et abonne toi chez f... !!! :bebe
plus s&#233;rieusement si t'arrives pas &#224; te connecter &#224; plusieurs endroits c carr&#233;ment &#233;trange :mouais: y'a eu d'autres cas rapport&#233;s?

&#224; tucpasquic : pour ma part mon 17" me ravie de jours en jours, se connectant automatiquement partout o&#249; il s'est d&#233;j&#224; connect&#233; en wifi :style: 25 de ping sur counter strike dans une piece diff&#233;rente de la freebox HD (vous allez finir par croire que je l'ai achet&#233; pour ce jeu, mais je bosse aussi avec ce qui va me permettre de l'amortir tr&#232;s prochainement.)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Hello,

Bon ca fait un moment que j'ai poste a propos de ce probleme dans le fil concernant mon switch mais sans succes, j'en ai cree un nouveau mais sans succes egalement alors je me permets de venir par ici puisqu'il s'agit de mon MBP.

Je l'ai recu mercredi dernier et apres quelques jours d'utilisation j'ai enfin reussi a localiser l'origine du bruit qui me derange (qui ressemble un a tres leger beep metallique).

En regardant l'activite du DD en lecture/ecriture, je constate que le petit bruit que j'entends correspond aux acces disques dans les deux sens. Ce bruit ne se fait entendre que lorsqu' il n'y a pas eu d'acces disque pendant quelques secondes.

Je ne suis pas un pro niveau technologie des DD mais est-ce que ca veut dire que la tete de lecture va se reposer qqpart et qu'elle emet ce bruit des qu'elle va travailler ? Ce qui expliquerait le fait que le bruit disparait quand je transfere une quantite de donnees importantes d'un endroit a un autre.

En tout cas je doute que ce ne soit normal mais demander un echange me generait un peu dans la mesure ou le reste de la machine est parfait.

Alors la question est que faire ? Allez dans un apple center pour faire constater le pb a qqn ? Est-ce qu'il est possible de demander l'echange du DD?

En tout cas si qqn a une opinion sur les symptomes que j'ai enonce ci-dessus je suis preneur, merci d'avance !


----------



## Tarul (10 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Moi, ca y est c'est prevu pour la semaine prochaine
> Tarul, tu as un 15 ou un 17?
> 
> Edit: pour un 2,16 c'est un 15 mais es ce que le 17 est aussi touché par ce probleme de WiFi?





Shinji3rd a dit:


> je ne pense pas que 2 mbp soient déffectueux sur le même point... ça défie les stats
> tourne toi vers ta livebox (et jette moi cette d.... et abonne toi chez f... !!! :bebe
> plus sérieusement si t'arrives pas à te connecter à plusieurs endroits c carrément étrange :mouais: y'a eu d'autres cas rapportés?
> 
> à tucpasquic : pour ma part mon 17" me ravie de jours en jours, se connectant automatiquement partout où il s'est déjà connecté en wifi :style: 25 de ping sur counter strike dans une piece différente de la freebox HD (vous allez finir par croire que je l'ai acheté pour ce jeu, mais je bosse aussi avec ce qui va me permettre de l'amortir très prochainement.)


Oui, c'est un 15". Je viens de faire un second depuis que je suis rentré dans mon 2eme chez moi avec mon DG834G. Bonne nouvelle le second MBP ne s'est pas fait prié pour se connecter. ça me donne un peu d'espoir, mais l'ultime test sera pour demain.
ps: je déteste le produit draft. 
Pour le coup, c'est la faute de la livebox, cette dernière en a vu des machines dans son réseau. 3 acer, une DS, un MB, un Imac et tous n'ont pas posé de problème, la seule différence, ce sont les mbp qui ont une carte wifi draft n bridé en G.


bertilizer a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Bon ca fait un moment que j'ai poste a propos de ce probleme dans le fil concernant mon switch mais sans succes, j'en ai cree un nouveau mais sans succes egalement alors je me permets de venir par ici puisqu'il s'agit de mon MBP.
> 
> ...


Je ne m'y connais pas trop, mais l'idéal serait de montre ton MBP a un connaisseur comme un apple center si tu en as un près de chez toi.


----------



## Shinji3rd (11 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Oui, c'est un 15". Je viens de faire un second depuis que je suis rentré dans mon 2eme chez moi avec mon DG834G. Bonne nouvelle le second MBP ne s'est pas fait prié pour se connecter. ça me donne un peu d'espoir, mais l'ultime test sera pour demain.



Ah! c'est cool ça marche maintenant ! (j'avais du mal comprendre, mais vu l'heure du post, j'ai mes raisons  ) en tout cas avoue que qd ça marche ça le fait !  
j'ai bossé aujoud'hui sur un site avec CMS directement en ligne et en *wi-fi* (pour moi un sacrilège) :hein:  eh ben je me suis cru en éthernet  
C'est excellent de sortir son mbp de son sac, y'a juste à l'ouvrir et en 2 secs il me ressort mon boulot et se reconnecte tout seul (le pied :king: )  .... j'avais pas de mac portable avant :rose: 
je te souhaites autant de plaisir que moi avec ton bout d'alu hi-tech


----------



## Tarul (11 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Ah! c'est cool ça marche maintenant ! (j'avais du mal comprendre, mais vu l'heure du post, j'ai mes raisons  ) en tout cas avoue que qd ça marche ça le fait !
> j'ai bossé aujoud'hui sur un site avec CMS directement en ligne et en *wi-fi* (pour moi un sacrilège) :hein:  eh ben je me suis cru en éthernet
> C'est excellent de sortir son mbp de son sac, y'a juste à l'ouvrir et en 2 secs il me ressort mon boulot et se reconnecte tout seul (le pied :king: )  .... j'avais pas de mac portable avant :rose:
> je te souhaites autant de plaisir que moi avec ton bout d'alu hi-tech



bon j'ai une bonne nouvelle, le nouveau MBP vient de passer avec succès le 2eme test d'une ap public. Ca me soulage après la déception face à la livebox. Au final, il fonctionne comme il le devrait. Par contre, il semble que les MBP C2D soient incompatible avec les livebox pour s'associer avec elles. d'autre que moi sont entré en "contact" avec des livebox?


----------



## xao85 (11 Décembre 2006)

Moi je dis essaye sur une autre livebox... (c'est.... quand intenet fais des caprices.... moi c'est mon airport qui déconne...pffff)


----------



## Tarul (11 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi je dis essaye sur une autre livebox... (c'est.... quand intenet fais des caprices.... moi c'est mon airport qui déconne...pffff)



cela dit, je ne suis pas démunit. Il y a l'astuce de la laisser en mode association, mais je n'aime pas cette situation. 

Je comparerais lorsque j'ajouterais ma Wii. si elle est reconnue, alors plus de doute possible, c'est une incompatibilité lié à la carte draft-n des MBP.


----------



## Shinji3rd (11 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> bon j'ai une bonne nouvelle, le nouveau MBP vient de passer avec succès le 2eme test d'une ap public. Ca me soulage après la déception face à la livebox. Au final, il fonctionne comme il le devrait. Par contre, il semble que les MBP C2D soient incompatible avec les livebox pour s'associer avec elles. d'autre que moi sont entré en "contact" avec des livebox?



la semaine prochaine je vais squatter chez qq1 qui a une livebox, je te dirais ce qu'il en est du wi-fi, mais il faudra comparer le modèle de la livebox car je sais qu'il y en a plusieurs, donc les réactions peuvent être différentes.


----------



## Tarul (11 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> la semaine prochaine je vais squatter chez qq1 qui a une livebox, je te dirais ce qu'il en est du wi-fi, mais il faudra comparer le modèle de la livebox car je sais qu'il y en a plusieurs, donc les réactions peuvent être différentes.



Tout ce que je sais, c'est une livebox inventel. Un peu vielle mais au moins elle fonctionne mieux que les 2 iere sagem que j'ai eut. 

Merci de tester ça.


----------



## Shinji3rd (11 Décembre 2006)

Mais de rien... je suis curieux de nature  


au fait.... c'est-y pas la 50&#232;me page de notre fil pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;???   

...un futur best-seller je vous dis moi


----------



## flotow (11 Décembre 2006)

Aille, j'ai une LB Inventel, et j'ai command&#233; un MBP 17"&#8230; j'espere qu'elle va s'associer !!
Ca me fait assez peur quand meme!
Mais bon, moi elle est toute neuve 
Tarul, tu as fait la mise a jour firmware de la LB (on sait jamais - d&#233;sol&#233;, c'est pas le post pour LB, HS :rose: ))
Edit: mon apple center a une livebox, et un MBP 15" qui est connect&#233; dessus! (LB Pro)


----------



## Tarul (12 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Aille, j'ai une LB Inventel, et j'ai commandé un MBP 17" j'espere qu'elle va s'associer !!
> Ca me fait assez peur quand meme!
> Mais bon, moi elle est toute neuve
> Tarul, tu as fait la mise a jour firmware de la LB (on sait jamais - désolé, c'est pas le post pour LB, HS :rose: ))
> Edit: mon apple center a une livebox, et un MBP 15" qui est connecté dessus! (LB Pro)



mon inventel a la dernière MAJ. En fait je peux avoir le net sans problème, mais l'association ne passe pas du tout sur aucun des deux. Après j'ignore les différences entre les LB et LBPro.

et comme le site d'admin est mal fichu, je ne peux pas éditer cette liste d'accès manuellement. On se demande pourquoi ils ne laisse pas la possibilité d'éditer cette liste manuellement.


----------



## Tarul (12 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> bon j'ai une bonne nouvelle, le nouveau MBP vient de passer avec succès le 2eme test d'une ap public. Ca me soulage après la déception face à la livebox. Au final, il fonctionne comme il le devrait. Par contre, il semble que les MBP C2D soient incompatible avec les livebox pour s'associer avec elles. d'autre que moi sont entré en "contact" avec des livebox?



mauvaise nouvelle, aujourd'hui le MBP (le nouveau) refuse comme l'ancien de se connecter a mon ap au boulot. :/
La même erreur, même comportement erratique. Bref, ce n'est pas(plus) la joie. 

Tarul le maudit des portables.


----------



## Paradise (12 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> mauvaise nouvelle, aujourd'hui le MBP (le nouveau) refuse comme l'ancien de se connecter a mon ap au boulot. :/
> La même erreur, même comportement erratique. Bref, ce n'est pas(plus) la joie.
> 
> Tarul le maudit des portables.



c'est abusé sérieux Apple en dit quoi??


----------



## Tarul (12 Décembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> c'est abusé sérieux Apple en dit quoi??



je n'ai pas encore pu les avoir(je parle des technos). Le plus bizzarre, c'est que tous les AP ne semblent pas être "logés" à la même enseigne. J'ose esperrer voir une mise à jour du driver/firmwire de l'aiport. Car j'ai vraiment l'impression que ce n'est pas un pépin matériel mais logiciel. Pour preuve le Netgear DG834G(pas de toute Premiere jeunesse) fonctionne comme un charme.

J'attend que shinji3d squatte un pote à lui qui a une livebox pour continuer mon analyse. et bien évidement mon coups de fil chez apple.
promis je vous tients au courant.


----------



## Shinji3rd (12 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> J'attend que shinji3d squatte un pote à lui qui a une livebox pour continuer mon analyse. et bien évidement mon coups de fil chez apple.
> promis je vous tients au courant.



Patience j'y serais demain soir !  et si je post pas durant les prochains jours, c'est que j'ai eu de gros pb de connexion  (non de toute façon j'amene un cable ethernet pour être sûr)


----------



## Tarul (12 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Patience j'y serais demain soir !  et si je post pas durant les prochains jours, c'est que j'ai eu de gros pb de connexion  (non de toute façon j'amene un cable ethernet pour être sûr)



mon pépin avec la livebox se réssout en la mettant en association infinit. au cas où


----------



## Paradise (13 Décembre 2006)

moi au debut avec ma premiere live box, de gors problèmes de wifi, mais apres un grand coup de pied bien placé et tout est en ordres


----------



## Tarul (13 Décembre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> moi au debut avec ma premiere live box, de gors problèmes de wifi, mais apres un grand coup de pied bien placé et tout est en ordres



mdr ^^.

Sauf que dans mon cas je doute plus du MBP, vu que c'est le seul modèle d'ordinateur qui ne passe pas au niveau de l'association.

Pour le retour de mon appel a apple d'her soir : le mec a fait un retour (très sympa d'ailleurs, c'est toujours plus agréable d'être bien accueillit) pour les ingénieurs. Samedi(quand j'aurais accès a la livebox) je leur retéléphone pour faire de nouveau test.comme je le savais déjà, le mac m'a dit qu'il trouvait bizarre que cela fonctionne trés bien avec le netgear, a moitié avec la livebox(alors que d'autre mac sont passés sans problèmes) et pas du tout avec des dlink. 

bref les pannes ou les dysfonctionnements bizarres, c'est toujours pour ma pomme.


----------



## xao85 (13 Décembre 2006)

Tinquiètes yen a qui ont aussi doné... enfin si tu veux je t'échange mon rev A contre ton rev B...


----------



## Tarul (13 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Tinquiètes yen a qui ont aussi doné... enfin si tu veux je t'échange mon rev A contre ton rev B...



non, ca va aller, je continue les investigations avec apple. Je pense qu'une maj des drivers/firmwire de leur part pourrait résoudre le problème, En effet il marche trés bien avec les dg834g et entre mac en mode had hoc. a condition de savoir d'où vient exactement le problème.


----------



## Bibouse (13 Décembre 2006)

Hello !!!
J'ai eu mon macbook pro aujourd'hui.
C'est vraiment sympa comme bestiole ...

Je suis en non stop dessus depuis 12h30 .....:rose:

Je suis surpris par tes problèmes Tarul, car moi le wi fi sur la livebox en 5 minutes chrono ca a tourné impec. Avec un Pc protable en Wifi et un PC fixe en Ethernet.
Si je peux t'aider contactes moi ....

Voila, je vous laisse je continu a découvrir mon nouvel hobby ...


----------



## Tarul (13 Décembre 2006)

Bibouse a dit:


> Hello !!!
> J'ai eu mon macbook pro aujourd'hui.
> C'est vraiment sympa comme bestiole ...
> 
> ...



ah tu vas pourvoir m'aider a infirmer les premier retours que j'ai avec apple.

Ta livebox a quelle firwire, est-ce une sagem ou une inventel?
Quelle est le nom de ton SSID?
Ta livebox a bien récupéré l'adresse mac de ton mbp?

merci de ta proposition.


----------



## Bibouse (13 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> ah tu vas pourvoir m'aider a infirmer les premier retours que j'ai avec apple.
> 
> Ta livebox a quelle firwire, est-ce une sagem ou une inventel?
> Quelle est le nom de ton SSID?
> ...



Alors pour repondre a tes questions:

Ma livebox est une Inventel et son firmware est: A2pBT009c1.d17d
le nom de mon SSID est :  Livebox-DA00 (pas sur de r&#233;pondre &#224; ta question)
et je te confirme que l'adresse Mac est ds les peripheriques associ&#233;s. 

J'avais des soucis pour logguer le Mac (cl&#233; WPA refus&#233, j'ai juste vir&#233; les autres perifs associ&#233;s et commenc&#233; par logguer le Mac  et l&#224; ca a pris. C'est peut etre une piste ..


----------



## Tarul (13 Décembre 2006)

Bibouse a dit:


> Alors pour repondre a tes questions:
> 
> Ma livebox est une Inventel et son firmware est: A2pBT009c1.d17d
> le nom de mon SSID est :  Livebox-DA00 (pas sur de répondre à ta question)
> ...



Merci pour tes infos.

Le SSID, c'est le nom que tu vois dans la liste des réseaux sans fil.
Je pense que cela va m'être utile.


----------



## Shinji3rd (14 Décembre 2006)

Bon voici mon verdict : ça marche !

je suis sur une livebox (pas toute jeune je pense ; y'a marqué wanadoo dessus )
ssid : wanadoo_31a9

je pensais au début à une inventel (on ne parle que de ça sur la doc, mais en regardant dessous y'as le logo sagem...)

le mode asso à marché et la je suis connecté via dhcp avec filtrage M.A.C. tout s'est déroulé sans pb.

au fait, je suis pas chez un pote mais chez le popa de ma copine qui est bien gentil de ma laissé torturer sa livebox. 

bon je continuerai demain, la on sort de soirée mais je pouvais pas dormir sans savoir si j'allais passer ces qques jours avec ou sans le net :rateau:

@+


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Bon voici mon verdict : &#231;a marche !
> 
> je suis sur une livebox (pas toute jeune je pense ; y'a marqu&#233; wanadoo dessus )
> ssid : wanadoo_31a9
> ...




merci du test. je commence vraiment &#224; penser que je suis maudit au niveau des portables. :rateau:

tous les autres fonctionnent &#224; merveille sauf le mien? Qui m' a jet&#233; un mauvais sort?

juste pour savoir, avait vous utilis&#233; parallels?


super une MAJ airport : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-12-14/#13739
J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a va marcher. :love:


----------



## Shinji3rd (14 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> merci du test. je commence vraiment &#224; penser que je suis maudit au niveau des portables. :rateau:
> 
> tous les autres fonctionnent &#224; merveille sauf le mien? Qui m' a jet&#233; un mauvais sort?
> 
> juste pour savoir, avait vous utilis&#233; parallels?



pas si vite... le sommeil ne venant pas je suis rest&#233; &#224; bricoler 

et une fois le mode asso termin&#233; la connection s'est coup&#233;e sous mac... et maintenant plus moyen ! m&#234;me en mode asso...
par contre sous windauze pas de pb  &#231;a marche dans tous les cas.

j'ai rentr&#233; l'adresse M.A.C. de l'aiport dans la liste de la livebox mais &#231;a ne change rien.

toujours le m&#234;me messsage : "une erreure s'est produite" .... il est gentil... 

l&#224; je suis perplexe :mouais: l&#224; je suis sous macOS et le seul moyen d'avoir le net c'est l'ethernet...

&#231;a me fatigue.


MERDE !!!!!  j'ai voulu faire la MAJ aiport mais 'ai d&#233;branch&#233; comme un con l'ethernet pendant.... comment je fais pour la refaire?????


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> pas si vite... le sommeil ne venant pas je suis rest&#233; &#224; bricoler
> 
> et une fois le mode asso termin&#233; la connection s'est coup&#233;e sous mac... et maintenant plus moyen ! m&#234;me en mode asso...
> par contre sous windauze pas de pb  &#231;a marche dans tous les cas.
> ...



Je compatis dans ton malheur. /me se sent moins seul. /me d&#233;sol&#233; pour cette pens&#233;e &#233;go&#239;ste

peux-tu regarder dans l'application console.app?

trouves-tu un message de ce genre?


> Dec 14 07:15:39 MBP configd[61]:   target=enable-network: disabled
> Dec 14 07:15:40 MBP /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Resources/airport: Error: WirelessAssociate2() = 88001006 for network TONSSID
> Dec 14 07:15:40 MBP /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Resources/airport: Error: (had password)



ton cable ethernet, tu peux le rebrancher? si oui, la maj tu peux la retrouver ici : http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/


----------



## Shinji3rd (14 Décembre 2006)

non en fait rien qui n'a a voir avec l'aiport ou internet dans la console, mais j'ai pris conscience d'erreure que je ne connaissaient pas  du a des desinstall mal faites, bref rien sur la maj

j'ai pu ret&#233;l&#233;charger la maj, donc &#231;a s'est r&#233;gl&#233; ! m'en vais faier des tests

par curiosit&#233; la cl&#233; wep, vous l'entrez tout attach&#233;? ou avec les ":" ?

&#233;dith : si la compatibilit&#233; de l'airport &#224; &#233;t&#233; am&#233;lior&#233;e, &#231;a ne doit pas &#234;tre avec les livebox, je ne vois aucune diff&#233;rence.


----------



## xao85 (14 Décembre 2006)

Ca me fait penser que moi quandje vais rentrer va falloir que je me prenne la tête avec mon airport qui fait qu'il beuguer ma C-box. Je hais quand internet ça déconne!  Si seulement apple pouvait devenir fournisseur d'accès.


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

pas de bol pour moi, la MAJ ne r&#233;souds aucuns de mes probl&#232;mes avec les AP Dlink. Ce WE je verrais bien avec ma livebox.

J'ai vraiment l'impression d'&#234;tre le seul &#224; avoir ces probl&#232;mes de connexion qui ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## Shinji3rd (14 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> pas de bol pour moi, la MAJ ne résouds aucuns de mes problèmes avec les AP Dlink. Ce WE je verrais bien avec ma livebox.
> 
> J'ai vraiment l'impression d'être le seul à avoir ces problèmes de connexion qui ne fonctionne pas...



Ben moi je peux toujours pas me connecter en wifi sous macOS avec la livebox (je post depuis windaube)... j'ai un peu les boules mais en gros je peux jouer mais pas travailler  je vais m'y faire jusqu'à vendredi soir où je vais retrouver ma chère freebox :love:


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> Ben moi je peux toujours pas me connecter en wifi sous macOS avec la livebox (je post depuis windaube)... j'ai un peu les boules mais en gros je peux jouer mais pas travailler  je vais m'y faire jusqu'à vendredi soir où je vais retrouver ma chère freebox :love:



tu as essayé de supprimer tes préférences airports, et de virer la clé wep de la livebox?


----------



## Shinji3rd (14 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> tu as essayé de supprimer tes préférences airports, et de virer la clé wep de la livebox?



non je vais m'y pencher de plus près. Je n'ai même pas essayé sans le filtrage M.A.C. 
il me semble que tu arrives à te connecter en laissant le mode association. J'ai essayé en mode asso avec le filtrage M.A.C. (avec l'adresse airport entrée manuellement dans le filtre M.A.C.) et ça ne marche toujours pas. :hein:

comment je peux laisser le mode association en permanence?


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> non je vais m'y pencher de plus près. Je n'ai même pas essayé sans le filtrage M.A.C.
> il me semble que tu arrives à te connecter en laissant le mode association. J'ai essayé en mode asso avec le filtrage M.A.C. (avec l'adresse airport entrée manuellement dans le filtre M.A.C.) et ça ne marche toujours pas. :hein:
> 
> comment je peux laisser le mode association en permanence?



étant sur une inventel, il y a peut être des différences. Sur la mienne, le mode association fait que le filtrage mac est désactivé et que normalement la livebox dés qu'elle accepte une connexion d'un périphérique wifi inconnu, elle ajoute son adresse mac et quitte de suite le mode association. Il y a normalement un paramètre qui traîne qui permet de changer la durée du mode association.

mais vu ton problème, c'est os X qui foire son coups, où c'est la MAJ qui a tout fichu en l'air chez toi.


----------



## Bibouse (14 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'avais pas moyen de me connecter tant qu'il y avait d'autre peripheriques associés.
J'ai supprimé un à un les associations puis j'ai reconnecté le macbook. La ca a marché.

J'ai fait 2 fois la manip et c'est le seul moyen pour que ca fonctionne chez moi.
Ensuite mon portable Ibm et le Pocket PC pas de probleme de connection apres celui du Mac.

Va comprendre.


----------



## Tarul (14 Décembre 2006)

Bibouse a dit:


> Moi j'avais pas moyen de me connecter tant qu'il y avait d'autre peripheriques associés.
> J'ai supprimé un à un les associations puis j'ai reconnecté le macbook. La ca a marché.
> 
> J'ai fait 2 fois la manip et c'est le seul moyen pour que ca fonctionne chez moi.
> ...



Merci du truc, j'ai hâte d'être samedi, que je puisse tester.

en tout cas, vu qu'orange fait une offre avec un MB,ils ont intérêt a être à la hauteur.


----------



## flotow (15 Décembre 2006)

Samedi, c'est ce soir :love:
Sinon, le 17" est en instance d'arrivée peut etre ce soir?


----------



## Bibouse (15 Décembre 2006)

Bon  voila ca fait 48heures que je suis sous Mac :sleep: ... et ca fait 48 heures que mon PC ne tourne plus  ... je ne vois plus le temps passer ... chaque minute je decouvre autre chose qui conforte dans mon choix d'etre passé sur cette machine.

Je passais avant de l'avoir mettre bootcamp dans l'heure qui suit son arrivée. 2 jours apres je l'ai toujours pas fait .... ...

bon je continu ma decouverte (je viens d'installer youpi optimizer ... et j'arrive pas a passer administrateur ..??) ...

A bientot


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2006)

Tu es deja en administrateur!! Au dessus de toi, tu as le root, mais lui, c'est un peu special
Sinon, je vois pas l'interet de Youpi Optimizer, si tu as reinstaller ta machine... et supprimé les langues qui ne servent a rien 
Apres, si tu ne l'as pas fait, effectivement, c'est pas mal. Tu as aussi un soft qui t'enleve les parties PPC...


----------



## Tarul (16 Décembre 2006)

Suite et fin de mes probl&#232;mes avec les AP.

J'ai chang&#233; de bureau au boulot, et de point d'acc&#232;s. Ce dernier est toujours un Dlink, toujours aussi instable sauf que sur ce dernier je me connecte plus facilement. L'erreur est moins fr&#233;quente que sur l'autre dlink. Ce qui me fait penser que ces derniers sont des AP vraiment nul.

Au niveau de la livebox, j'ai retirer tous les p&#233;riph&#233;riques et remis la p&#233;riode d'association a 5 minute et le WPA, tous les portables y compris le MBP se trouvent dans la liste d'acc&#232;s. c'&#233;tait un p&#233;pin de la livebox plus un concours de circonstance. Je suis content d'avoir pu res&#233;curiser mon wifi.

et pendant ce temps-l&#224; mon Netgear tourne comme une horloge.  Ainsi que le MBP.


----------



## Shinji3rd (16 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Suite et fin de mes probl&#232;mes avec les AP.
> 
> J'ai chang&#233; de bureau au boulot, et de point d'acc&#232;s. Ce dernier est toujours un Dlink, toujours aussi instable sauf que sur ce dernier je me connecte plus facilement. L'erreur est moins fr&#233;quente que sur l'autre dlink. Ce qui me fait penser que ces derniers sont des AP vraiment nul.
> 
> ...



enfin une bonne nouvelles du cot&#233; des live box.... moi j'ai jet&#233; l'&#233;ponge chez le b&#244; papa :rateau:
mais j'ai retrouv&#233; avec bonheur le wifi de la freebox qui marche toujours aussi bien.
sinon pour en revenir au MacBook Pro en lui m&#234;me j'ai eu un cadeau en avance : 

ici

exactement ce qu'il me fallait ; &#231;a prot&#232;ge super bien le 17", &#233;tanche et tout ! et en plus y'a de la place (je traine toujours des tas de bricoles avec moi !)
je desep&#233;rais d'avoir un sac digne de mon mbp


----------



## flotow (16 Décembre 2006)

et tu le proteges comment entre l'ecran et le clavier??
La film plastique d'origine?
Conclusion, DLink, c'est a eviter?


----------



## Shinji3rd (16 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et tu le proteges comment entre l'ecran et le clavier??
> La film plastique d'origine?



Beuh non 
juste comme &#231;a dans la housse , la housse amovible sert d'&#233;tui et si je la vire je peux me servir du sac... heu comme un sac 

alors t'as eu ton pr&#233;cieux????


----------



## flotow (17 Décembre 2006)

Euh, non, pas encore, cette semaine c'est sur, il etait en shipment la semaine derniere 
Sinon, j'ai pas bien compris l'histoire du sac


----------



## Shinji3rd (17 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Euh, non, pas encore, cette semaine c'est sur, il etait en shipment la semaine derniere
> Sinon, j'ai pas bien compris l'histoire du sac



euh... lol regarde le lien que j'ai filé (je l'ai changé) tu comprendras peut être mieux l'histoire de l'étui (housse) :rateau:


----------



## Bibouse (17 Décembre 2006)

Dis moi Shinji3rd, ton sac me plais bien, il est commandable ou ??

Je suis &#224; la recherche de ce genre de sac justement, pour l'instant j'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; mon bonheur .....

Edit : je les ai trouv&#233; sur top achat ..


----------



## flotow (17 Décembre 2006)

j'ai une housse LaRobe vide , elle attend le 'Shiping MacBook Pro'


----------



## Shinji3rd (17 Décembre 2006)

Bibouse a dit:


> Dis moi Shinji3rd, ton sac me plais bien, il est commandable ou ??
> 
> Je suis &#224; la recherche de ce genre de sac justement, pour l'instant j'ai toujours pas trouv&#233; mon bonheur .....
> 
> Edit : je les ai trouv&#233; sur top achat ..



hihihi copieur :rateau:
en tout cas bon choix d'apr&#232;s moi mais je ne sais pas o&#249; il a &#233;t&#233; achet&#233; c'etait un cadeau 
je viens de le voir sur topachat mais il est un peu moins cher sur l'apple store (c'est rare  )



Tucpasquic a dit:


> j'ai une housse LaRobe&#8230; vide , elle attend le 'Shiping MacBook Pro'



plus pour longtemps..... hihihi


----------



## flotow (17 Décembre 2006)

Noooon du moins, j'espere pas. S'il est pas la vendredi   (mais bon, shipment depuis Jeudi, donc, ca devrait arriver  )
Demain??


----------



## Shinji3rd (18 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Noooon du moins, j'espere pas. S'il est pas la vendredi   (mais bon, shipment depuis Jeudi, donc, ca devrait arriver  )
> Demain??



bon ben tu connais le topo : tests, photos, commentaires !!!  
on s'en lasse pas :hosto:


----------



## Tarul (18 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> bon ben tu connais le topo : tests, photos, commentaires !!!
> on s'en lasse pas :hosto:



c'est même obligatoire pour terminer ton intronisation dans la secte.


----------



## bnito (20 Décembre 2006)

2 petites questions  en passant: combien y a t il de slots de RAM sur le macbook pro ? est il bien vendu avec 2x512 mo de ram ?
Merci


----------



## root (20 Décembre 2006)

Alors totalement rien à voir, mais je vais changer mon AP wifi.

J'avais un Netopia pourri et suite à quelques changements dans l'infrastructure télécom de ma maison, j'ai commandé ceci :

Linksys modem routeur ADSL sans fil (WAG354G)​
Je vous tiendrai au courant dès l'install...


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2006)

Bah voila, le temps de retrouver le post, et :rateau:
MBP recu hier, pas de photos, car c'est la meme chose qu'un MBP rev A et puis, l'APN est cassé 
Commentaires: tres content, tres silencieux (le HHD @ 7200, on l'entend, ca gratouille metallique, mais c'est pas tres grave  ca ne vibre pas, contrairement a ce que j'ai pu lire, j'ai reussi a me connecter a ma LiveBox (la seule borne a laquelle j'ai essayée  )
Aucun probleme de connexion auto au demarrage
Demarrage en 20 sec ~ avec tout le systeme installé (et apps)
Aperture, tres rapide  j'ai pas encore essayé FCP.
Voila, je suis installé, tout juste 24h apres reception 
Status: content :love:


----------



## Mc Tongue (20 Décembre 2006)

A la FNAC ils n'annoncent aucun délai ( 2 à 6 semaines non garanties, sans suivi de la commande !!!).
Au final 3 longues semaines, mais le résultat est top: MBP 2,33 GHz, 17",  160 Go et que du bonheur.
Vraiment à conseiller.


----------



## flotow (20 Décembre 2006)

Oui, c'est vrai que le 17", c'est tellement agreable  
Je l'ai attendu deux mois le mien, et je te promet, c'est vraiment  (Aperture, etc  )


----------



## xao85 (21 Décembre 2006)

bnito a dit:


> 2 petites questions en passant: combien y a t il de slots de RAM sur le macbook pro ? est il bien vendu avec 2x512 mo de ram ?
> Merci


 
Il y a deux slots et c'est vendu avec 1x1Go de RAM!


----------



## flotow (21 Décembre 2006)

Oui, sauf le 2*2,16 (15") qui n'a qu'un Go , et la, je crois que tu peux choisir si tu prend 2*512 ou 1*1


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Bah voila, le temps de retrouver le post, et :rateau:
> MBP recu hier, pas de photos, car c'est la meme chose qu'un MBP rev A et puis, l'APN est cassé
> Commentaires: tres content, tres silencieux (le HHD @ 7200, on l'entend, ca gratouille metallique, mais c'est pas tres grave  ca ne vibre pas, contrairement a ce que j'ai pu lire, j'ai reussi a me connecter a ma LiveBox (la seule borne a laquelle j'ai essayée  )
> Aucun probleme de connexion auto au demarrage
> ...



Félicitations !!!!! 

bienvenue au club des macbookpro17poussiens 
marche bien la bête hein? :love:


----------



## flotow (22 Décembre 2006)

La bete marche bien , meme si je me suis fait une frayeur


----------



## dioudidoui (22 Décembre 2006)

Depuis mardi heureux possesseur d'un MBP 17" (rev b)
(petit saut de g&#233;n&#233;rations : le dernier que j'avais est un Power Mac 7300/166.....)

Tout va bien sauf qu'&#224; intervalles r&#233;guliers on entend un petit "clock" (comme une petite aiguille qui saute, juste apr&#232;s quelques petits "tic-tics" caract&#233;ristiques du fonctionnement du processeur) sous le HP gauche. Parfois &#231;a s'arr&#234;te, puis &#231;a reprend. 

Ca vous le fait aussi? C'est le fonctionnement r&#233;gulier de la machine?


----------



## dioudidoui (22 Décembre 2006)

root a dit:


> Je confirme j'entend très régulièrement le cliquetis du disque aussi mais je pense que c'est normal.



Est-ce que tout le monde entend le tic-tic mais aussi le petit "clock" qui suit parfois? C'est ce que tu entends par "cliquetis"? (Désolé d'être tatillon mais passer sur une telle machine après ce que j'avais avant, ça me rend légèrement maniaque pour bien vérifier qu'il n'y a pas de problème matériel au départ).


----------



## Paradise (22 Décembre 2006)

idem moi et un pote le même clock pres du disque a gauche   c'est normal je pense,  
c'est pas chiant c'est tres rare quand meme


----------



## Shinji3rd (22 Décembre 2006)

dioudidoui a dit:


> Depuis mardi heureux possesseur d'un MBP 17" (rev b)
> (petit saut de g&#233;n&#233;rations : le dernier que j'avais est un Power Mac 7300/166.....)
> 
> Tout va bien sauf qu'&#224; intervalles r&#233;guliers on entend un petit "clock" (comme une petite aiguille qui saute, juste apr&#232;s quelques petits "tic-tics" caract&#233;ristiques du fonctionnement du processeur) sous le HP gauche. Parfois &#231;a s'arr&#234;te, puis &#231;a reprend.
> ...



non en fait il s'agit surement du disque dur, que ce soit le 160 ou le 100@7200, la machine est tellement silencieuse qu'on a l'impression que le DD fait du "buit" alors qu'il n'en fait pas plus que surn'importe quelle autre machine. 

je confirme les cliquetis reguliers qui correspondent d'apr&#232;s moi au rangement de la t&#234;te de lecture. donc rien d'alarmant, bien au contraire, une fois la t&#234;te rang&#233;e, le MacBook Pro ne craint quasiment plus les chocs


----------



## flotow (22 Décembre 2006)

Idem chez moi, ca 'claque' de temps en temps, mais a mon avis, rien de grave


----------



## lanss07 (22 Décembre 2006)

moi je n'ai absolument aucun cliquetis.
j'ai un 160G hitachi que j'ai monté moi même à la place du 120 (car je l'avais déjà acheté avant d'avoir la machine).
 Je distinge parfois les grattements du DD (très léger) c'est tout.


----------



## flotow (23 Décembre 2006)

oui, mais la, on parle du 100Go@7200


----------



## Shinji3rd (23 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> La bete marche bien , meme si je me suis fait une frayeur



au fait quelle frayeur?  
chui curieux là :rateau:


----------



## xao85 (23 Décembre 2006)

lanss07 a dit:


> moi je n'ai absolument aucun cliquetis.
> j'ai un 160G hitachi que j'ai monté moi même à la place du 120 (car je l'avais déjà acheté avant d'avoir la machine).
> Je distinge parfois les grattements du DD (très léger) c'est tout.



Moi jaimerai bien passer sur un 160Go mais le faire moi même je sais pas si j'oserai... dailleur je me demande combien ça va me coûter en main d'oeuvre...:mouais:


----------



## dioudidoui (24 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, mais la, on parle du 100Go@7200



non non, moi c'est le 160 Go à 5400.
merci en tout cas pour vos réponses, ça me tranquilise !


----------



## flotow (25 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi jaimerai bien passer sur un 160Go mais le faire moi m&#234;me je sais pas si j'oserai... dailleur je me demande combien &#231;a va me co&#251;ter en main d'oeuvre...:mouais:



Tu veux une reponse?? 

Tres cher pour ce que c'est   

La frayeur? le disque qui claque 
Mais finalement, je l'entend moins depuis


----------



## Shinji3rd (26 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> La frayeur? le disque qui claque
> Mais finalement, je l'entend moins depuis



ah ouais... :affraid:  quand même ! :modo: :hosto: :modo: 

le temps de bien connaître ton nouveau compagnon et ses p'tits bruits te semblerons familiers


----------



## flotow (26 Décembre 2006)

Shinji3rd a dit:


> le temps de bien connaître ton nouveau compagnon et ses p'tits bruits te semblerons familiers



C'est juste un petit clac sec et discret, mais si tu n'es pas habitué, tu as un peu peur
Sinn, je le regarde de travers des qu'il me fait un bruit bizar, au prix de la machine  
Heuresement, lui ne p*** pas, comme moi :love:  (remarquez la virgule, qui veut tout dire  )


----------



## Wheeling (27 Décembre 2006)

Salut,
j'espère que le père Noël a été généreux avec vous moi il est passé juste avant Noël le 22 exactement   et oui j'ai enfin reçu mon MBP 17' revB !!!!! si si c'est possible, commandé depuis l'annonce de sa sortie d'abord chez un revendeur puis sur l'apple store et après être passé par diverses phases d'impatience, de dépression :hosto: , de "scruteur" de tracking TNT :rateau: , je peux enfin savourer ce moment attendu depuis longtemps, le déballage et la mise en route, l'installation de tous les logiciels et le premiers tests !!!!
Je constate d'ailleurs une petite amélioration sur le comportement de la bête lorsque j'ouvre plusieurs appli' de la créative suite, il ne bronche pas et reste stable, maintenant je vais pousser un peu plus ce dernier avec des maquettes plus lourdes en images, transparences et dégradés, je reviendrais vous en toucher un mot.
Passez de bonnes fêtes de fin d'année et à bientôt


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2006)

Salut 
On va pouvoir faire un club de 17", ayant eu du mal a l'avoir, toi foguenne, tu sors, tu l'as eu trop rapidement 
Tu utilises la creative suite, tout en ayant CS3 d'installé ou pas? (pour la rapidité :rateau


----------



## Wheeling (29 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Salut
> On va pouvoir faire un club de 17", ayant eu du mal a l'avoir, toi foguenne, tu sors, tu l'as eu trop rapidement
> Tu utilises la creative suite, tout en ayant CS3 d'installé ou pas? (pour la rapidité :rateau



Pour l'instant je n'ai que la CS2 avec l'extension 2.3 (acrobat8 et dreamweaver) mais c'est déjà satisfaisant niveau rapidité et fiabilité, j'ai également le petit bruit du disque dur au niveau de l'enceinte gauche mais c'est vraiment léger et occasionnel pour chercher la petite bête !!! 
Par contre le lecteur de dvd est lui plus bruyant quand il cherche des données sur un dvd, je n'avais pas le souvenir que mon précédent MBP 17 RevA faisait autant de "baroufe"
Mais pour l'instant RAS je vais poursuivre les test
Ok pour le club on va pouvoir se rapprocher de Apple pour demander un petit cadeau pour le stresse occasionné par cette longue attente


----------



## flotow (29 Décembre 2006)

Wheeling a dit:


> Ok pour le club on va pouvoir se rapprocher de Apple pour demander un petit cadeau pour le stresse occasionné par cette longue attente



Ok, tu t'en occupes 
j'amenerai les merguez pour le discours du president du club 
Mais seulement ceux qui ont attendus 
Sinon, je ne fais plus gaffe au bruit du HDD  et comme j'ai deja entendu un HDD crashé   je sais a quoi ca ressemble (et aussi a quoi m'en tenir)


----------



## Xtrem (30 Décembre 2006)

Allez, je vais vous donner de mes nouvelles aussi...

Donc j'ai re&#231;u la chose (MacBookPro 17 RevB) le 8 d&#233;cembre dernier... C'est magnifique, magique, alutique, puissanique, merveilleu&#239;que (et encore pleins d'autres mots qui ne sont pas dans le Dico' qui se finit par "ique" sans de HIC).

Enti&#232;rement satisfait de la machine. Tout roule superbement de mani&#232;re superbale! 

Aujourd'hui, je vais allouer quelques 15GO &#224; - Windows Le M&#233;chant - histoire d'avoir un Windows sous la main... (sait-on jamais?! Un peu &#224; la mani&#232;re d'avoir toujours un pr&#233;servatif dans son porte-monnaie).

Bref, HEUHAHAHAHA c'est G&#233;nial! (Comme dirait Patrick Sebastien... qui a s&#251;rement un MAC lui aussi )

edit: Je tenais &#224; m'excuser aupr&#232;s de Tarul et de Shinji3rd. Je viens &#224; peine de remarquer que j'avais 4 messages non lus dans la messagerie de ce forum. C'&#233;tait le jour ou il y avait le p'tit jeu &#224; faire et je viens de voir &#231;a maintenant.... Raaaah d&#233;sol&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233; !


----------



## Shinji3rd (30 Décembre 2006)

Xtrem a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, je vais allouer quelques 15GO à - Windows Le Méchant - histoire d'avoir un Windows sous la main... (sait-on jamais?! Un peu à la manière d'avoir toujours un préservatif dans son porte-monnaie).
> 
> edit: Je tenais à m'excuser auprès de Tarul et de Shinji3rd. Je viens à peine de remarquer que j'avais 4 messages non lus dans la messagerie de ce forum. C'était le jour ou il y avait le p'tit jeu à faire et je viens de voir ça maintenant.... Raaaah désoléééééé !



 pour la métaphore sur la capote dans le porte monaie je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux avoir un macOS de secours sur tous les PC :rateau: 

pour les messages, mieux vaut tard que jamais et puis il y a prescription, depuis hier je ne t'en veux plus de ne pas avoir répondu


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

Porte monnaie, ca prend deux 'n' comme les deux :mouais: 

sinon, j'ai un probleme de charniere trop molle (enfin, l'ecran me retombe dessus quand j'incline trop la machine vers moi )
alors, je vais aller dans un centre pour me faire resserer les deux vis de l'ecran


----------



## Wheeling (30 Décembre 2006)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Porte monnaie, ca prend deux 'n' comme les deux :mouais:
> 
> sinon, j'ai un problème de charnière trop molle (enfin, l'écran me retombe dessus quand j'incline trop la machine vers moi )
> alors, je vais aller dans un centre pour me faire resserer les deux vis de l'ecran



Je n'ai pas ce problème mais j'ai remarqué aussi que la charnière est plus "souple" que sur le Rev A, sur mon précédent MBP il y avait un leger petit "crack" quand je fermais ou ouvrais mon écran.
autre sujet, vous avez quelle autonomie sur votre MBP, hier j'ai regardé un dvd il à tenu un peu plus de 2 heures, je n'avais pas désactivé l'aiport et le bluetooth.


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2006)

tu met ton ecran ouvert au max, et tu inclines la machine de 45° vers toi, es ce que ton ecran tombe?? presque jusqu'a se refermer?? car moi, c'est ce qui m'arrive si je le met un peu trop incliné (45°, c'est pour etre sur que ca marche  )


----------



## root (31 Décembre 2006)

Je confirme, la charnière est très souple...

Je suis pas sûr exactement si c'est un problème ou pas. Le dernière tiers est lui bcp plus rigide (juste avant la fermeture) donc pas de risque de se pincer ou d'exploser l'écran contre le clavier...


----------



## flotow (31 Décembre 2006)

Je confirme egalement que le dernier tiers est plus raide, et donc evite de refermer violement l'ecran contre le clavier. Mais de la a avoir l'ecran qui me retombe dessus des que je l'incline, c'est un peu genant, (meme tres )


----------



## root (31 Décembre 2006)

C'est à ce point là?

Je bosse sur un iLap vautré dans mon canapé et il tiens en place...


----------



## Wheeling (31 Décembre 2006)

si je passe l'inclinaison de 45° effectivement l'écran se referme jusqu'au point un peu plus raide avant la fermeture il s'arrête environ à 15 cm du point zéro  
ça peut être gênant quand on bosse le mac sur ces genoux allongé dans le canapé affectivement   mais ce n'est que très rarement mon cas  
Tucpasquic si tu fais modifier le serrage par un apple center tiens nous au courant pour connaître le délai, les détails de l'opération


----------



## flotow (31 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour vos confirmation 
J'avais donné 45° pour avoir une valeur j'etait sur que ca puisse marcher, car chez moi, je suis plus autour des 10° d'inclinaison, et la, c'est inutilisable dans le canapé  (enfin, moi, c'est plutôt au lit :rateau: )


----------



## Foguenne (31 Décembre 2006)

L'écran tombe un peu "sur la fin" de la fermeture mais ça reste totalement ok pour le canapé et le lit.

Testé et approuvé.  

A part ça, je suis toujours aussi content de cette machine, je délaisse un peu mon iMac 20'.


----------



## flotow (31 Décembre 2006)

Ah, enfin un avis de modo, ca vaut de l'or :love:         :rateau:
Sinon, je crois que j'ai effectivement un probleme 
Bon, je vais voir surtout pour les delais


----------



## Shinji3rd (1 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ah, enfin un avis de modo, ca vaut de l'or :love: &#8230;        :rateau:
> Sinon, je crois que j'ai effectivement un probleme
> Bon, je vais voir&#8230; surtout pour les delais



Pour la charni&#232;re, la mienne tient plus de 45&#176; mais c le d&#233;battement limit&#233; de l'&#233;cran qui me g&#234;ne allong&#233; sur un canap&#233;...

bon sinon, bonne ann&#233;e &#224; tous &#224; bord ou non d'un mbp


----------



## flotow (1 Janvier 2007)

oui, mais la nouvelle année sera plus mieu meilleur pour ceux qui ont enfin :rateau: recu leur machine  


 
le debattement ne me gene absolument pas quand je suis au lit


----------



## Wheeling (2 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

petite question, avez-vous des soucis de transfert en passant par l'aiport ? car pour une connexion internet j'ai pas de problème le débit est correcte les pages s'affichent rapidement bref tout va bien  
mais quand j'envoie des fichiers à l'impression sur nos RIP j'ai un transfert catastrophique, même mon vieux G4 400 va plus vite bon certes il est en ethernet mais avec mon précédent Mac Book revA je n'avais pas ce problème de lenteur.
j'ai utilisé le line printer deamon pour installer mes imprimantes réseau avec adresse ip, nom de la file d'attente et pdd correspondant comme à l'habitude mais c'est beaucoup plus long.
Ce n'est pas un problème de config imprimante car quand je passe par le câble ethernet il n'y a aucun problème de vitesse de transfert.
Le wifi serait moins performant sur la Rev B ?


----------



## njx (3 Janvier 2007)

Moi sur mon macbook pro le wifi est mieux "capt&#233;" que sur mon ancien ibook G4 par contre j'ai des d&#233;connection intempestives (et &#231;a pour jouer a WoW c'est pas cool !, quand tu est reconnect&#233; tu te retrouve au cimeti&#232;re ) alors qu'avec mon ibook cela ne se produisait jamais !
J'esp&#232;re que c'est juste un probl&#232;me de driver wifi.

edit : va falloir que je change de signatre ! lol


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2007)

Disons, qu'il est censé y avoir des problemes airport sur les C2D probleme que je n'ai pas quand je suis sur le net (debit moindre), mais par Bonjour bonjour :rateau: la rapidité  
Sinon, pas de deconnexion intempestive. Tu ne serais pas un peu trop loin/limite de ta borne? ca ne serai pas la borne qui reinitialiserai?


----------



## Shinji3rd (3 Janvier 2007)

tiens moi je n'ai aucun pb de wifi....
et pourtant je m'en sers en permanence et suis très exigeant. je délesse même l'ethernet alors que je pensais qd même l'utiliser avec le mbp pour des raisons de vitesse et stabilité. j'upload mes sites direct avec le wifi (j'aurai jamais fais ça avant : peur des déco et paquets perdus etc...) et pour le partage d'imprimante pareil ça marche sans lenteur excessive.

pour les déconnexion en jeu je n'ai pas ça non plus.... c très bizarre d'ailleurs ça ne viendrais pas de ton FAI?


----------



## njx (3 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Disons, qu'il est censé y avoir des problemes airport sur les C2D probleme que je n'ai pas quand je suis sur le net (debit moindre), mais par Bonjour bonjour :rateau: la rapidité
> Sinon, pas de deconnexion intempestive. Tu ne serais pas un peu trop loin/limite de ta borne? ca ne serai pas la borne qui reinitialiserai?



Non ma borne airport express fonctionne et ne réinitialise pas !! En général je suis dans ma chambre et c'est justement la pièce la plus éloigné de la borne mais j'ai toujours 2 barre rempli sur les 4.
Pendant les fêtes, j'ai vu mon cousin qui a un macbook pro rev A d'avril je crois ... il m'a dit que chez le aussi le wifi se déconnecte toujours par contre lorsqu'il est sur windows il a dit  que le wifi est marqué comme très faible mais qu'il ne déconnecte pas, donc il en a déduis que cela provenais sûrement d'un problème de driver airport sur osx.
J'ai essayer sur windows mais il déconnecte aussi, par contre avec windows j'ai plus de facilité pour me reconnecter il ne bronche pas.


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2007)

J'ai emis l'hypothese que je pouvais avoir des problemes d'airport, rien de plus. C'est vrai que je n'ai rien vu au niveau ralentissement. Par contre en Bonjour, entre le mien (MBP rev.B) et un autre (MB Rev.A) ca n'allais pas bien vite (pas plus de 1M/2M sur les 5,4M de la carte. Alors, si c'est normal&#8230; :love:
Sinon, il est vrai que l'airport, quand il plante, c'est chiant a remettre


----------



## Foguenne (3 Janvier 2007)

Bon au risque de d&#233;gouter certaines personnes,  vous avez vu les rumeurs sur un nouveau design des MacBook Pro. 

Ce serait assez logique, plus de trois ans sans changement...

Personnellement, je m'y &#233;tais pr&#233;par&#233; psychologiquement par une th&#233;rapie de groupe.
( tenons-nous la main et crions: " Mon MacBook Pro ne sera  pas nul &#224; la sortie du nouveau mod&#232;le plus mieux que bien." )


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2007)

mmm je suis content d'avoir cette version car j'aime bien ce design ca fait depuis qu'ils sont sortis que je voulais en avoir un :love: 
Sinon, des rumeurs comme ca meme en grosse commande, j'y crois pas trop
Par contre, j'attends de voir ce nouveau design, (qui ne va pas tarder a arriver, tout le monde est chez Intel donc )


----------



## Lonneki (3 Janvier 2007)

J'ai depuis qq semaines un Macbook Pro C2D et j'ai deux difficultés :

1: A l'ouvrir, il faut glisser l'ongle dans ce bouton plat, parfois il reste enfoncé et il ne s'ouvre pas, il faut alors appuyer dessus plusieurs fois pour qu'il se déverrouille.
2: Le doigt glisse mal sur le trackpad, le pointeur ne suit pas toujours le doigt et le déplacement du pointeur est lent. (comparé à mon Vaio)

Quelqu'un d'autre a ce genre de problème où mon modèle est foireux ??
Merci


----------



## Shinji3rd (3 Janvier 2007)

Pour le design j'adore celui l&#224;, super classe sobre et tout. Ca met bien en valeur le boulot qu'on pr&#233;sente dessus sans lui piquet la vedette... que demander de plus? Ah oui le finesse du boitier (perso m'en fou un peu) mais ce sera dur de faire plus fin.
bien jou&#233; jonathan ! 



Lonneki a dit:


> J'ai depuis qq semaines un Macbook Pro C2D et j'ai deux difficult&#233;s :
> 
> 1: A l'ouvrir, il faut glisser l'ongle dans ce bouton plat, parfois il reste enfonc&#233; et il ne s'ouvre pas, il faut alors appuyer dessus plusieurs fois pour qu'il se d&#233;verrouille.
> 2: Le doigt glisse mal sur le trackpad, le pointeur ne suit pas toujours le doigt et le d&#233;placement du pointeur est lent. (compar&#233; &#224; mon Vaio)
> ...



pour le 2: &#231;a se r&#232;gle dans les pref system.

pour le bouton d'ouverture, oui je dirai que c'est propre au tien. :rose:


----------



## flo_69 (3 Janvier 2007)

BOnjour

j'ai une petite question je suis pas trop dans le bon topic mais je ne vais pas en ouvir un pour ça !!

*comment mettre en lecteur multi média VLC par défault à la place de Quick time* ??

merci pour votre réponse


----------



## flotow (3 Janvier 2007)

Lonneki a dit:


> J'ai depuis qq semaines un Macbook Pro C2D et j'ai deux difficultés :
> 
> 1: A l'ouvrir, il faut glisser l'ongle dans ce bouton plat, parfois il reste enfoncé et il ne s'ouvre pas, il faut alors appuyer dessus plusieurs fois pour qu'il se déverrouille.
> 2: Le doigt glisse mal sur le trackpad, le pointeur ne suit pas toujours le doigt et le déplacement du pointeur est lent. (comparé à mon Vaio)
> ...


Pour l'ouverture, des fois j'y arrive des fois non, ca depend si je suis habile :rateau: mais globalement, a moins de ne pas etre reveillé, ca fonctionne tout le temps, et apres, tu glissesle doigt sous l'ecran, et tu souleves 
le doigt qui glisse mal, ca, c'est au debut, quand le trackpad a encore une sorte de couche de protection, mais chez moi, ca a duré seulement quelques jours, juste le temps de l'utiliser  sinon, la vitesse, et tout le trackpad se regle dans les prefs systeme 



Shinji3rd a dit:


> Pour le design j'adore celui là, super classe sobre et tout. Ca met bien en valeur le boulot qu'on présente dessus sans lui piquet la vedette... que demander de plus? Ah oui le finesse du boitier (perso m'en fou un peu) mais ce sera dur de faire plus fin.
> bien joué jonathan !


C'est vrai, tres fin :love:, et sinon, piquer 



flo_69 a dit:


> BOnjour
> 
> j'ai une petite question je suis pas trop dans le bon topic mais je ne vais pas en ouvir un pour ça !!
> 
> ...



bah non, c'est pas le bon sujet et la recherche est la ou alors pomme+I sur un fichier du type et courage, tu vas trouver, c'est marqué en gros


----------



## flo_69 (3 Janvier 2007)

MERCI Beaucoup à toi


----------



## mistergyom (3 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Bon au risque de d&#233;gouter certaines personnes,  vous avez vu les rumeurs sur un nouveau design des MacBook Pro.
> 
> Ce serait assez logique, plus de trois ans sans changement...
> 
> ...



Cette id&#233;e de nouveau design m'attire bcp !
ok le design actuel est d&#233;j&#224; ce que l'on peut trouver de mieux dans le monde des portables (c'est mon avis)  mais pourquoi pas encore plus ?! 
Alors que pourraient-ils changer (ou am&#233;liorer) c'est pas facile &#224; dire en fait...

J'h&#233;site encore &#224; m'acheter un MBP, l&#233;opard, ilife, et p'etre un nouveau design mais permettront de d&#233;cider !


----------



## flotow (4 Janvier 2007)

les ecans LED, c'est encore plus fin d'apres ce que j'ai compris mais comme apple a grossi son capot a cause de l'iSight j'ai du mal a saisir :rateau:


----------



## mistergyom (4 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> les ecans LED, c'est encore plus fin d'apres ce que j'ai compris mais comme apple a grossi son capot a cause de l'iSight j'ai du mal a saisir :rateau:



Les écran LED j'y crois vmt pas ! 
Même Samsung n'a pas encore commercialisé sa 1ère TV LED (si je ne me trompe!), j'imagine mal Apple avoir l'exclus


----------



## Shinji3rd (4 Janvier 2007)

flo_69 a dit:


> BOnjour
> 
> j'ai une petite question je suis pas trop dans le bon topic mais je ne vais pas en ouvir un pour &#231;a !!
> 
> ...



ATTENTION : l'abus de drogue en trop grande quantit&#233; ne nuit pas qu'au portefeuille :modo:  :rateau:



Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est vrai, tres fin :love:, et sinon, piquer&#8230;



simple coquille


----------



## flo_69 (4 Janvier 2007)

C'est pas parceque j'écris un mot en gros et une phrase en gras que je prends de la drogue vous etes trop rigide la


----------



## nonogarou (4 Janvier 2007)

Foguenne a dit:


> Bon au risque de dégouter certaines personnes, vous avez vu les rumeurs sur un nouveau design des MacBook Pro.
> 
> Ce serait assez logique, plus de trois ans sans changement...
> 
> ...


 
Heu ouais ... 
J'ai acheté le mien le 28 décembre à la fnac, si c'est pour qu'il soit remplacé 10 jours après ça va faire retour à l'envoyeur là...
J'ai jusqu'au 11 pour ça, c'est bien le 8 que ça commence le MacWorld ?


----------



## Tarul (4 Janvier 2007)

Xtrem a dit:


> Allez, je vais vous donner de mes nouvelles aussi...
> 
> Donc j'ai reçu la chose (MacBookPro 17 RevB) le 8 décembre dernier... C'est magnifique, magique, alutique, puissanique, merveilleuïque (et encore pleins d'autres mots qui ne sont pas dans le Dico' qui se finit par "ique" sans de HIC).
> 
> ...


tient, tu veux mettre windows, on risque de se revoir sur le forum windows sur mac. 
Tu es tout excusé.  On a tous une baisse de régime, moi en premier. 




Wheeling a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> petite question, avez-vous des soucis de transfert en passant par l'aiport ? car pour une connexion internet j'ai pas de problème le débit est correcte les pages s'affichent rapidement bref tout va bien
> mais quand j'envoie des fichiers à l'impression sur nos RIP j'ai un transfert catastrophique, même mon vieux G4 400 va plus vite bon certes il est en ethernet mais avec mon précédent Mac Book revA je n'avais pas ce problème de lenteur.
> ...


Ah le wifi sur le MBP RevB, je dois dire que le fonctionnement peut faire peur. J'ai cru(j'insiste sur le j'ai cru) avoir des problèmes avec. Mais il s'est révélé que les problèmes venait des bornes elle même. Au niveau du débit, je pense que le driver est optimisable, surtout que sous os X, nos airport sont bridées à la norme b/g alors que la carte supporte le draft-n.



nonogarou a dit:


> Heu ouais ...
> J'ai acheté le mien le 28 décembre à la fnac, si c'est pour qu'il soit remplacé 10 jours après ça va faire retour à l'envoyeur là...
> J'ai jusqu'au 11 pour ça, c'est bien le 8 que ça commence le MacWorld ?


du moment qu'il y a 15j entre ta prise de possession et le retour voulu, il n'y aura pas de soucis pour le retour.


----------



## Shinji3rd (4 Janvier 2007)

flo_69 a dit:


> C'est pas parceque j'écris un mot en gros et une phrase en gras que je prends de la drogue vous etes trop rigide la



si t'en prends pas tanpis pour toi


----------



## nonogarou (4 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> du moment qu'il y a 15j entre ta prise de possession et le retour voulu, il n'y aura pas de soucis pour le retour.



tout juste, acheté le 28 rendu le 11 au pire... Enfin si je suis obligé de le "garder" je serait pas trop triste quand même... Ca reste un beau bébé.


----------



## Marcmaniac (10 Février 2007)

Je viens d'acheter sur le refurb un MBP 17 Core Duo avec DD de 100 Go &#224; 7200 t !
Command&#233; le 6, annonc&#233; livr&#233; en 24 heures et toujours pas envoy&#233; ce jour, on est le 10 !

Qu'est ce &#224; dire ?


----------

